# Δημοψήφισμα: Grexit ή Syriza exit;



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Αποφάσισε λοιπόν η κυβέρνηση να πάμε σε δημοψήφισμα, ενώ λήγουν όλα τα προγράμματα και οι προθεσμίες. Αν, ας πούμε, θέλει ο Ντράγκι, μπορεί να γίνει το δημοψήφισμα με τις τράπεζες κλειστές. Αν δεν δοθεί επέκταση στο πρόγραμμα, κινδυνεύουμε να χρεοκοπήσουμε και να γίνει το σύνολο του χρέους μας απαιτητό. Πρώτα όμως πρέπει να μετρήσουμε τι ακριβώς εννοούσαμε με το «πάση θυσία στο ευρώ».

Στο δημοψήφισμα θα ψηφίσουμε αν θέλουμε ή όχι την πρόταση των θεσμών. Θα έρθουν εδώ οι θεσμοί να την παρουσιάσουν στην τελική της μορφή; Θα την κάνουν πιο δελεαστική για να κερδίσουν την ψήφο μας; Θα έρθει ο Σουλτς να ζητήσει να ψηφίσουμε Ναι; Θα έρθουν η Λεπέν και ο Φάρατζ να εκστρατεύσουν υπέρ του Όχι;

Τα στελέχη της κυβέρνησης παρουσίασαν κοινό μέτωπο και είπαν ότι θα ψηφίσουν Όχι. Ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας δήλωσε ότι θα σεβαστεί το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος, όποιο και αν είναι αυτό. Ο Παναγιώτης Λαφαζάνης ανακοίνωσε ήδη το αποτέλεσμα: «Όλος ο ελληνικός λαός θα ψηφίσει Όχι».

Και μετά, και μετά; Θα πάμε πίσω στους θεσμούς να απαιτήσουμε να σεβαστούν το αποτέλεσμα; Θα ζούμε άραγε ακόμα σ’ αυτόν τον αστερισμό της αυταπάτης; Ή θα πάμε σαν συντεταγμένα λέμινγκ να κάνουμε το χατίρι του Λαφαζάνη και του Λαπαβίτσα και να ξαναβρούμε τα χαμένα μεγαλεία της δραχμής που μας θύμισε και ο Ξυδάκης;

Και αν, ας πούμε, ψηφίσουν «Ναι» οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες, θα εφαρμόσει αυτή η κυβέρνηση το πρόγραμμα; Ή θα κλείσει τη σύντομη παρένθεση της ΠΦΑ και θα πάμε σε κάποια οικουμενική; 

Υποθέτω ότι το πακετάρισμα θα είναι τέτοιο ώστε να μη φαίνεται ότι ψηφίζουμε για δημοσιονομικό θέμα (μην έχουμε πρόβλημα με το άρθρο 44 του Συντάγματος). Άλλωστε, στην πραγματικότητα θα ψηφίζουμε για το νόμισμα που θέλουμε και για τη θέση μας στη Δυτική Ευρώπη. Αν φτάσουμε συντεταγμένα μέχρι το δημοψήφισμα.

Τελειώνει η Μεταπολίτευση. Να δούμε πότε θα τελειώσουν και οι μύθοι της.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2015)

Λοιπόν, το μεσημέρι ζήτησα δημοψήφισμα στο άλλο νήμα, το βράδυ έλαβα δημοψήφισμα. Τόση ταχύτητα να ικανοποιηθούν τα δίκαια και δημοκρατικά αιτήματά μου δεν την περίμενα. :twit:
Το κακό είναι ότι την άλλη Κυριακή εργάζομαι σε μια δουλειά πέντε ημερών πολύ μακριά από αεροδρόμια κλπ που δεν αλλάζει με καμία κυβέρνηση (pun intended) κι αν τη φορτώσω στον κόκκορα δεν θα με ξαναπροσλάβουν, αλλιώς δεν θα το έχανα με τίποτα (κι ας έχουν 500 ευρώ τα εισιτήρια). Ας όψεται το ελληνικό πολιτικό κατεστημένο που τόσες δεκαετίες δεν δίνει ψήφο στους Έλληνες του εξωτερικού. :huh:
Ελπίζω μόνο τη Δευτέρα να ανοίξουν οι τράπεζες κανονικά για να μεταβιβάσω εκτός Ελλάδας και τα λίγα ευρώ της οικογένειας που έχουν απομείνει εκεί, γιατί δεν έχω καμιά εμπιστοσύνη στο τί θα γίνει την επόμενη του δημοψηφίσματος και δεν θέλω να ρισκάρω να βρεθεί το SBE-οσογο κουρεμένο και να με συγχίζουν μέχρι να πεθάνω ότι εγώ που είμαι έξω έπρεπε να ξέρω τί θα γίνει κλπ κλπ.

Στα σοβαρά τώρα. Το δημοψήφισμα θεωρητικά έχει ένα καλό: ότι θα πρέπει να ενημερωθούμε για το τί συμβαίνει ώστε να αποφασίσουμε τί θα ψηφίσουμε. Βέβαια στην Ελλάδα της δημιουργικής ασάφειας ίσως να ζητάω πολλά, ελπίζω όμως μέχρι τη Δευτέρα να έχει ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο σε αυτό το ζήτημα και να μας πει η κυβέρνηση ότι αν ψηφίσετε Ναι θα γίνει αυτό κι αυτό κι αυτό, να ψηφίσετε Όχι θα γίνει αυτό κι εκείνο και το άλλο. Κανονικά, με αριθμούς, με ξεκάθαρες δεσμεύσεις κλπ κλπ κλπ. 
Δυστυχώς, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αυτά είναι όνειρα θερινής νυκτός


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Περιμένω να δω τη συνέχεια στις χτεσινές μας αναλύσεις στο φως της απόφασης για δημοψήφισμα, όπου η κυβέρνηση θα χρησιμοποιήσει όλο το μηχανισμό της υπέρ του ΟΧΙ χωρίς να έχει ακόμη εξηγήσει τι θα σημαίνει αυτό το όχι.

Σιγά σιγά ελπίζω να κατανοούμε και όλες τις ακατανόητες κινήσεις του πενταμήνου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2015)

Κι επειδή η θερινή νυξ εδώ είναι ΖΕΣΤΗ και δε με πιάνει ύπνος, μερικές ακόμα σκέψεις:
Την Τρίτη έχουμε να πληρώσουμε το ΔΝΤ. Αυτό θα συμβεί άσχετα από δημοψηφίσματα και ιστορίες. Τα λεφτά τα έχουμε ή όχι; Θα μας δώσουν παράταση; Έχω χάσει κανέναν επεισόδιο; Κι αν δεν μας δώσουν παράταση, αυτό δεν ισοδυναμεί με χρεωκοπία; Δεν θα γίνουν όλα τα κακά της χρεωκοπίας και στις 5/7 θα είμαστε μια χρεωκοπημένη χώρα;

Το ερώτημα του δημοψηφίσματος, όπως το καταλαβαίνω, θα είναι αν θέλουμε ή όχι την προτεινόμενη συμφωνία (που ακόμα δεν ξέρω τί περιλαμβάνει). Έστω λοιπόν ότι ο ελληνικός λαός ψηφίζει Όχι στη συμφωνία. 
Λογικά αυτό σημαίνει τέρμα οι διαπραγματεύσεις, τέρμα το ρευστό, και θα πρέπει να βρούμε άκρη μόνοι μας σε ένα περιβάλλον αρκετά δυσμενές και σε διεθνή οικονομία που ακόμα δεν έχει φτάσει τους ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης που απαιτούνται για να μας ξελασπώσει κι εμάς. 
Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις; 
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ψηφίσουμε Όχι και να μας πουν οι άλλοι 27 (γιατί πλέον δε μιλάμε μόνο για την Ευρωζώνη, το πρόβλημα θα τους αφορά όλους) μη φεύγεις μη, με πόνο σου φωνάζω, και να ανοίξουν τις κάνουλες και να αρχίσει να ρέει το χρήμα βρε παιδιά, καθίστε να το συζητήσουμε να βρούμε μια συμβιβαστική λύση; Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ένα δημοψήφισμα θα δυσκόλευε τη συμβιβαστική λύση, γιατί δεν αφήνει περιθώρια ερμηνείας. Είναι άσπρο-μάυρο, κι οι συμβιβασμοί είναι πάντα στο γκρίζο.
Από την άλλη, αν ψηφίσουμε Ναι, λογικά θα περίμενα την κυβέρνηση να παραιτηθεί, γιατί θα καταψηφιστεί η πολιτική της. Βέβαια στην Ελλάδα κανείς δεν παραιτείται, οπότε θα έχουμε το πρόβλημα ότι άνθρωποι που δεν θέλουν να εφαρμόσουν το πρόγραμμα να πρέπει να το εφαρμόσουν και να πρέπει να συνεργαστούν με αυτούς που δεν θέλουν να συνεργαστούν. 

Ευελπιστώ ότι ο Ελληνικός λαός που κάποτε ερχόταν πρώτος στις έρευνες για την ευρωλατρεία του (ευρωλιγουριά, στην ουσία), θα παραμείνει ευρωλάτρης, γιατί δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ Ελλάδα εκτός ΕΕ, να χρειάζομαι άδεια παραμονής στο ΗΒ, να πάρουν κι άλλον αέρα οι Τούρκοι, να μην έχουμε πού να πουλήσουμε τις ντομάτες μας, να είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να φροντίσουμε το πρόβλημα αυτών που έρχονται με τις βάρκες μόνοι μας και να μην τους αναλαμβάνει κανένας άλλος, να μην έχουμε Erasmus, ΕΣΠΑ κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σιγά σιγά ελπίζω να κατανοούμε και όλες τις ακατανόητες κινήσεις του πενταμήνου.


Ακριβώς. Όλο το πεντάμηνο είχε στόχο αυτή εδώ την κατάληξη. Μόνο που αν το έλεγαν προεκλογικά, δεν θα τους ψήφιζε το 36% των ψηφοφόρων. 
Θα ήθελα να έρθουν οι πιο διαβασμένοι και να μου υποδείξουν εκείνο το εδάφιο που λέει ότι η υφαρπαγή της ψήφου του λαού, ώστε να πάει θέλοντας και μη στον σοσιαλιστικό μετασχηματισμό, είναι πράξη που καθαγιάζεται από τον ιερό σκοπό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Αγαπητή ΣΒΕ, νομίζω πως όσα γράφεις είναι άκυρα/άκαιρα. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι συνταγματικό πραξικόπημα. Δημοψήφισμα σε οχτώ ημέρες επί αγνώστου θέματος; Λόγω δημοσιονομικού προβλήματος και θεματικής που απαγορεύεται από το σύνταγμα;


----------



## panadeli (Jun 27, 2015)

Από το πρωί έχουν βγει παγανιά οι Συριζαίοι να πείσουν ότι το όχι δεν θα σημαίνει έξοδο από το ευρώ, αλλά ότι θα αναγκαστούν οι ξένοι να κάνουν πίσω. Έτσι, επιστρέψαμε στο ίδιο προεκλογικό παραμύθι, ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι θα αποδεχθούν την ετυμηγορία του ελληνικού λαού επειδή δεν τους συμφέρει να αυτοκαταστραφούν. Και θα είναι μέρα μεσημέρι κλπ κλπ. Τώρα, ως προς το γιατί χρειάζεται να κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα και δεν αρκεί το πρόσφατο εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα δεν πρόκειται φυσικά να πάρουμε ποτέ πειστική απάντηση.




drsiebenmal said:


> Σιγά σιγά ελπίζω να κατανοούμε και όλες τις ακατανόητες κινήσεις του πενταμήνου.



Πραγματικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

SBE said:


> Την Τρίτη έχουμε να πληρώσουμε το ΔΝΤ. Αυτό θα συμβεί άσχετα από δημοψηφίσματα και ιστορίες. Τα λεφτά τα έχουμε ή όχι; Θα μας δώσουν παράταση; Έχω χάσει κανέναν επεισόδιο; Κι αν δεν μας δώσουν παράταση, αυτό δεν ισοδυναμεί με χρεωκοπία;



Αυτό το έχει ήδη απαντήσει το ΔΝΤ και η απάντηση είναι όχι. Θα θεωρηθεί το χρέος ληξιπρόθεσμο, με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό, αλλά δεν θα χρεωθεί σαν πράξη χρεοκοπίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, να ανοίξουμε ένα poll να δούμε τι ψηφίζει η Λεξιλογία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, να ανοίξουμε ένα poll να δούμε τι ψηφίζει η Λεξιλογία.



Η Λεξιλογία ψηφίζει τον ψύχραιμο διάλογο με επιχειρήματα. Είναι προφανές ότι και στην καθημερινότητά μας θα πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε οτιδήποτε μπορεί να μετατρέψει τις διαφωνίες σε αγεφύρωτα ρήγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

SBE said:


> Την Τρίτη έχουμε να πληρώσουμε το ΔΝΤ. Αυτό θα συμβεί άσχετα από δημοψηφίσματα και ιστορίες. Τα λεφτά τα έχουμε ή όχι; Θα μας δώσουν παράταση; Έχω χάσει κανέναν επεισόδιο; Κι αν δεν μας δώσουν παράταση, αυτό δεν ισοδυναμεί με χρεωκοπία;



Ο Καμμένος μόλις δήλωσε στην τηλεόραση ότι δεν θα πληρώσουμε το ΔΝΤ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Από καθαρά στατιστικό ενδιαφέρον το λέω, αν και είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι σε ένα τέτοιο poll θα ψήφιζαν όλοι οι Λεξιλόγοι το "ναι".


----------



## panadeli (Jun 27, 2015)

Σε ποιο ερώτημα Ελληγενή; Στο πραγματικό ερώτημα (ευρώ ή δραχμή) ή στο ψευδεπίγραφο που θα θέσει η κυβέρνηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Αυτό σημαίνει, Ελληγεννή, ότι είσαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι δεν υπάρχουν Λεξιλόγοι που ανήκουν στους Ανεξέλληνες, τη Χρυσή Αυγή και τον Σύριζα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν ξέρω, αλλά για τους άλλους δυο είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος, ναι.

Panadeli, στο ερώτημα που θα τεθεί. Είπα για στατιστικούς λόγους, αν και δεν αποτελούμε στατιστικό δείγμα. Όμως καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν θα ήθελε η διαχείριση να μπει σε μια τόσο διχαστική διαδικασία.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 27, 2015)

Εγώ θα κάνω ρεπορτάζ δρόμου. Με πήρε ο άντρας μου τηλέφωνο που δουλεύει στο μεγάλο Σκλαβενίτη στη Χαλκηδόνα. Μου λέει ότι έχουν περισσότερη δουλειά από τα Χριστούγεννα. Μακαρόνια-ρύζια, πάνες, δεν προλαβαίνουν να φορτώνουν τα ράφια. (Εγώ πάλι στον κόσμο μου...κάθομαι και μεταφράζω ενδοομιλική τιμολόγηση )


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Εμείς πάλι είμαστε υπό το μηδέν προς το παρόν. Βέβαια έχουμε απέναντι δύο σούπερ μάρκετ, που δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα γίνει δημοψήφισμα και αν θα υπάρχει πρόταση της ΕΕ πάνω στην οποία θα ψηφίσουμε. Αν θα συμφωνήσουν οι άλλοι να μας περιμένουν να ψηφίσουμε και να αποφασίσουμε τι θα κάνουμε με το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος, αφού βέβαια το αναλύσουμε και το ερμηνεύσουμε σωστά. Και μπορέσουν οι διάφορες τάσεις του Σύριζα να αποφασίσουν σε κοινή πορεία και συνεργασία με τους ΑνεξΕλ όπως μέχρι χτες. 

Δηλαδή, κάποια πράγματα είναι και θα είναι ασαφή. Και κάποια πράγματα είναι απολύτως σαφή και θα πρέπει να έχουμε ήδη διαμορφωμένες απόψεις πάνω σ' αυτά και κάποιοι έχουμε ήδη τοποθετηθεί —και εδώ μέσα, με κάθε σαφήνεια—, άρα δεν έχουμε καμιά ανάγκη να ξανατοποθετηθούμε στο άγνωστο δίλημμα του δημοψηφίσματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Προεκλογικά ρωτούσα «και τι θα γίνει αν του πουν όχι» και μου απαντούσαν «ο Τσίπρας είπε: "ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο"».

Μέχρι χτες ρωτούσα «ποιο είναι το περιεχόμενο της ρήξης κατά την κυβέρνηση» και μου απαντούσαν «μα τις προάλλες είπε ο Τσίπρας: "όχι σε εκλογές και δημοψήφισμα"».

Από σήμερα θα ρωτάω «ποιο είναι το περιεχόμενο και οι συνέπειες της επικράτησης του όχι στο δημοψήφισμα».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Πάντως δεν μπορώ να μην το ρωτήσω. Εσείς τι θα κάνατε στην θέση του Τσίπρα; Θα αφήνατε την πρόταση να ψηφιστεί από την βουλή, όπου ΚΚΕ, ΑΝΕΛ, ΧΑ και ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα ψήφιζαν κατά ή θα πηγαίνατε σε δημοψήφισμα; Κυρίως, τι προτιμάτε; Να αποφασίσει ο κόσμος ή το σιγουράκι "όχι" από το κοινοβούλιο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εσείς τι θα κάνατε στην θέση του Τσίπρα;



Σε ποιο στάδιο της καταστροφικής και αυτοκαταστροφικής πορείας του; Γιατί πρέπει να μπω στη θέση του σ' αυτό το σημείο; 

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το δημοψήφισμα. Θέλω να δω πόσο υπεύθυνα θα ανταποκριθούν οι υπόλοιποι σε αυτό που θεωρείται ανευθυνότητα της κυβέρνησης.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 27, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως δεν μπορώ να μην το ρωτήσω. Εσείς τι θα κάνατε στην θέση του Τσίπρα; Θα αφήνατε την πρόταση να ψηφιστεί από την βουλή, όπου ΚΚΕ, ΑΝΕΛ, ΧΑ και ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα ψήφιζαν κατά ή θα πηγαίνατε σε δημοψήφισμα; Κυρίως, τι προτιμάτε; Να αποφασίσει ο κόσμος ή το σιγουράκι "όχι" από το κοινοβούλιο;



Δεν βρίσκομαι στη θέση του Τσίπρα, αλλά έγραψα χθες τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει αν δεν ήθελε να βγάλει τη χώρα από το ευρώ (και, οσονούπω, την Ευρώπη). Άλλαξε μόνο τη λέξη "εκλογές" με "δημοψήφισμα":



panadeli said:


> Τώρα, αν ο Τσίπρας δεν θέλει να μείνει στα βιβλία της ιστορίας ως ο πρωθυπουργός που φυγομαχώντας έβγαλε την Ελλάδα από την Ευρώπη (διότι αυτό ακριβώς θα κάνει αν επιχειρήσει την υπερήφανη απόδραση δια των εκλόγων), έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει το εξής απλό: Να φέρει στη Βουλή την τελική πρόταση που υπάρχει στο τραπέζι με τους δανειστές (αυτή δηλαδή που θα συζητηθεί στο αυριανό Γιούρογκρουπ), και να πει καθαρά: «Η πρόταση αυτή είναι οδυνηρή, έρχεται σε πλήρη αντίθεση με το πρόγραμμά μας, αλλά είναι το καλύτερο που καταφέραμε να πετύχουμε. Όλα αυτά που λέγαμε προεκλογικά (ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο κλπ) αποδείχθηκαν εκτός πραγματικότητας. Κάναμε λάθος. Το πρόγραμμα της Θεσσαλονίκης δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί. Η εναλλακτική επιλογή αντί της παρούσας συμφωνίας είναι η ανοιχτή ρήξη, με αθέτηση πληρωμών και πιθανή έξοδο από την Ευρωζώνη. Ως εκ τούτου, προτείνω την υπερψήφιση της συμφωνίας. Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να ψηφίσει ανάλογα με τη συνείδησή του. Αν η συμφωνία υπερψηφιστεί από τη Βουλή αλλά ταυτόχρονα χαθεί η δεδηλωμένη, θα διαλύσω την παρούσα κυβέρνηση και θα προτείνω τον σχηματισμό νέας κυβέρνησης με κορμό τις δυνάμεις που υπερψήφισαν τη συμφωνία». Αν λοιπόν η συμφωνία καταψηφιστεί από Καμμένους, Λαφαζάνηδες, Λαπαβίτσες και Μιχελογιαννάκηδες, ας επιστρέψουν όλοι αυτοί στον φυσικό τους χώρο, την αντιπολίτευση, και ας σχηματιστεί κυβέρνηση με τη φιλοευρωπαϊκή πτέρυγα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΝΔ, ΠΑΣΟΚ και Ποτάμι (αν και εφόσον, βέβαια, προκύπτει κυβερνητική πλειοψηφία). Μια χαρά, συνταγματικά και δημοκρατικά. Ούτε εκλογές κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι ούτε υπερήφανες εξόδους ούτε άλλες μπούρδες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Μπες στην θέση όχι του Τσίπρα σαν πρόσωπο αλλά σαν θεσμική ιδιότητα. Το παρελθόν δεν έχει σημασία, δεν αλλάζει. Φτάνεις σ' αυτό το σημείο, πιστεύεις ότι ήταν καλύτερη επιλογή να το αφήσει να περάσει απ' το κοινοβούλιο;

Edit: αυτό πήγαινε στο πιο πάνω ποστ.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 27, 2015)

Η παραπάνω επιλογή βέβαια προϋποθέτει ότι ο Τσίπρας είναι υπέρ της Ευρώπης, που προφανώς δεν είναι. Για την ακρίβεια, ουδέποτε ήταν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Καλά, ρε συ, αυτά δεν τα είπε έτσι ούτε ο Σαμαράς που την μια μέρα έβριζε τα μνημόνια και την άλλην τα υπέγραφε με τα δυο χέρια. Θα μπορούσε να τα πει όλα αυτά αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν θα είχαν το αποτέλεσμα που ελπίζεις. Το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να τον γιούχαρε το ίδιο του το κόμμα και, χάνοντας την όποια αξιοπιστία του, να ψήφιζαν ακόμη περισσότεροι κατά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Τώρα, ως προς το γιατί χρειάζεται να κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα και δεν αρκεί το πρόσφατο εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα δεν πρόκειται φυσικά να πάρουμε ποτέ πειστική απάντηση.


Διότι οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιλογή τώρα, π.χ. εκλογές, θα σήμαινε ότι η νυν κυβέρνηση θα έχανε την εξουσία. Αυτό, κτγμ, είναι το πραγματικό ζητούμενο τώρα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 27, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Διότι οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιλογή τώρα, π.χ. εκλογές, θα σήμαινε ότι η νυν κυβέρνηση θα έχανε την εξουσία. Αυτό, κτγμ, είναι το πραγματικό ζητούμενο τώρα.



Θα αστειεύεσαι. Είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να χάσει το δημοψήφισμα παρά τις εκλογές.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Δίκιο έχετε και οι δύο. Είναι πιθανότερο να χάσει το δημοψήφισμα (και βλέπουμε). Αλλά την εξουσία τη χάνεις αν χάσεις τις εκλογές. 
— _Νασρεντίν_​


----------



## panadeli (Jun 27, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλά, ρε συ, αυτά δεν τα είπε έτσι ούτε ο Σαμαράς που την μια μέρα έβριζε τα μνημόνια και την άλλην τα υπέγραφε με τα δυο χέρια. Θα μπορούσε να τα πει όλα αυτά αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν θα είχαν το αποτέλεσμα που ελπίζεις. Το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να τον γιούχαρε το ίδιο του το κόμμα και, χάνοντας την όποια αξιοπιστία του, να ψήφιζαν ακόμη περισσότεροι κατά.



Ίσως. Πάντως, αν η συμφωνία είχε τη στήριξη της ΝΔ, του ΠΑΣΟΚ και του Ποταμιού, θα αρκούσε να την υπερψήφιζε ο ένας στους τρεις βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. 
Τέλος πάντων, όλα αυτά θα είχαν νόημα εφόσον ο Τσίπρας ήταν υπέρ της Ευρώπης. Δεδομένου ότι δεν είναι, και ότι εγώ είμαι, η ερώτηση σου "τι θα έκανες στη θέση του Τσίπρα" στερείται νοήματος.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 27, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δίκιο έχετε και οι δύο. Είναι πιθανότερο να χάσει το δημοψήφισμα (και βλέπουμε). Αλλά την εξουσία τη χάνεις αν χάσεις τις εκλογές.
> — _Νασρεντίν_​



Κι εσύ δίκιο έχεις. :)
— _Νασρεντίν Reloaded_​


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Θα αστειεύεσαι. Είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να χάσει το δημοψήφισμα παρά τις εκλογές.



Αν όμως χάσει το δημοψήφισμα, δε χάνει την εξουσία. Θα μπορεί απλώς να κάνει συμφωνία και να πάρει μέτρα χωρίς να πάρει την ευθύνη.

Έντιτ: :)


----------



## panadeli (Jun 27, 2015)

Το πραγματικό ερώτημα είναι: Αν _κερδίσει_ το δημοψήφισμα, θα διατηρήσει την εξουσία;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 27, 2015)

Ξεχνάτε τον παράγοντα χρόνο. Πότε θα προλαβαίναμε να διοργανώσουμε εκλογές; Δεν θα χρειαζόταν ένας μήνας το λιγότερο; Ο χρόνος τρέχει και πιέζει. Για το δημοψήφισμα, η ουσία είναι, νομίζω, αυτό που είπε η Παλάβρα. Καλεί τον λαό να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του. Αυτό που με δυσαρεστεί πραγματικά από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι οι εξωφρενικές δηλώσεις του στυλ: είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι θα ρίξουμε τον ιμπεριαλισμό κτλ, ή ακόμη ότι μετά από επικράτηση του ΟΧΙ, οι δανειστές θα τρομάξουν και θα μπουν στη διαδικασία νέας διαπραγμάτευσης. Αυτά είναι γελοιότητες. Νομίζω ότι μπορεί κανείς με ήθος και τόλμη να πει ότι, να, αυτές είναι οι επιλογές μας, χωρίς τρομοκρατία από τη μία ούτε λεονταρισμούς από την άλλη. Το πολιτικό επίπεδο αυτές τις μέρες έχει πέσει στα πατώματα. Και από τα 2 στρατόπεδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Μεταφέρω από το ΦΒ (δεν τα έχω ακούσει εγώ):

Σύμφωνα με υπουργούς και ανώτατα στελέχη της κυβέρνησης:
-Αν ο λαός πει "όχι στο σχέδιο των δανειστών", η κυβέρνηση θα οπλιστεί με νέα αποφασιστικότητα και οι εταίροι δεν θα έχουν καμία δικαιολογία να μην υποχωρήσουν.
-Αν ο λαός πει "ναι" και η κυβέρνηση χάσει, θα παραιτηθεί και θα πάμε σε εκλογές. Άλλες 3 εβδομάδες δηλαδή.


Εγώ άκουσα τον Στρατούλη να λέει: «Γιατί να σημαίνει κάτι το Όχι; Θα έχει πιο μεγάλη δύναμη η κυβέρνηση να διαπραγματευτεί.»
Άκουσα τον Καμμένο να λέει ότι το «Όχι σημαίνει Εθνική Ανεξαρτησία και Περηφάνεια».
Και άκουσα τον Φλαμπουράρη να λέει ότι «το Ναι συντάσσεται με τις απόψεις Σόιμπλε-Μέρκελ» (που δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό, δεδομένου ότι με το Όχι συντάσσεται και η Χρυσή Αυγή).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Όλι, δεν διαφωνώ με το οποιοδήποτε δημοψήφισμα. Ήμουν και υπέρ του δημοψηφίσματος του ΓΑΠ.

Αλλά δημοψήφισμα με σαφή ερωτήματα για να μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί ο λαός και με επαρκή χρόνο (όπως λέει ο Νόμος, τουλάχιστον τρεις εβδομάδες δηλαδή) για να γίνει συζήτηση. Τώρα, νομοτελειακά, το δημοψήφισμα θα γίνει με φαντασιακές επιλογές που θα ορίζει ο καθένας όπως γουστάρει και θα ερμηνευτεί από τον καθένα όπως του καπνίσει. Θα έρθει ο Σόιμπλε και η Μέρκελ να υποστηρίξουν τον ένα κλάδο του ερωτήματος;

Όλα τα άλλα είναι παρωδία δημοκρατίας. Ευτελίζεται ο θεσμός του δημοψηφίσματος. Η χώρα δεν είναι συνέλευση στο αμφιθέατρο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 27, 2015)

Αυτά ακριβώς εννούσα, Ντοκ. Λίγη σοβαρότητα ρε παιδιά. Πολλά ζητάω; Θέλω να κάνω την επιλογή μου με πλήρη συνείδηση των επιπτώσεων, στο μέτρο πάντα που μπορώ να τις αξιολογήσω, καθώς τα αποτελέσματα θα κριθούν σε βάθος χρόνου.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2015)

Λεξιλογικά πώς το βλέπετε;


> «Όσοι πολίτες απορρίπτουν την πρόταση των τριών θεσμών ψηφίζουν ΔΕΝ ΕΓΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ/ΟΧΙ» και «Όσοι πολίτες συμφωνούν με την πρόταση των τριών θεσμών ψηφίζουν ΕΓΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ/ΝΑΙ».


_ΔΕΝ ΕΓΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ/ΟΧΙ. ΕΓΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ/ΝΑΙ._ Τι διατύπωση είναι αυτή; Δεν μπορούσαν να το γράψουν απλά «Ναι, εγκρίνεται. Όχι, δεν εγκρίνεται;»:s


----------



## pidyo (Jun 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σιγά σιγά ελπίζω να κατανοούμε και όλες τις ακατανόητες κινήσεις του πενταμήνου.



Θα μπορούσα να αντιτείνω ότι η χτεσινοβραδινή κίνηση δεν εντάσσεται υποχρεωτικά στο σενάριο 2 (ο Σύριζα ήθελε εξαρχής έξοδο από το ευρώ) επειδή μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί και στο πλαίσιο του σεναρίου 4 (οι δυο πλευρές θέλουν συμφωνία αλλά μία ή και οι δύο είναι διατεθειμένες να παίξουν το παιχνίδι μέχρι τη ρήξη), ή να συστήσω υπομονή μέχρι τη λήξη του παιχνιδιού (η σημερινη μέρα είναι πολλαπλά γκαστρωμένη), αλλά ήταν τέτοια η βεβαιότητά μου για το σενάριο 1 που δεν με παίρνει να υπερασπιστώ τις αναλύσεις μου. Θα έπρεπε να είμαι ο πρώτος που θα αναγνώριζε ότι οι ιστορικοί δεν τα καταφέρνουν στις προβλέψεις για το μέλλον. 

Αλλά άλλο ήθελα να πω. Παρότι εκτός facebook κλπ. καταλαβαίνω ότι το κλίμα από χτες βράδυ είναι τοξικό για τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, με φιλίες ετών να διαρρηγνύονται. Ήθελα λοιπόν μόνο να πω να διατηρούμε την ψυχραιμία μας και να μη βάλουμε στα αεροστεγή κουτάκια του δημοψηφίσματος τους φίλους μας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αγαπητή ΣΒΕ, νομίζω πως όσα γράφεις είναι άκυρα/άκαιρα. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι συνταγματικό πραξικόπημα. Δημοψήφισμα σε οχτώ ημέρες επί αγνώστου θέματος; Λόγω δημοσιονομικού προβλήματος και θεματικής που απαγορεύεται από το σύνταγμα;



Κι αυτό, γιατί όχι; 
Δεν έχω ιδέα τί προβλέπεται από το σύνταγμα και δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση τρεις το πρωί να καθίσω να το ψάξω. 
Όμως όταν ο ΓΑΠ έλεγε για δημοψήφισμα, τί εννοούσε; Ότι θα το έκανε σε κανα τρίμηνο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Στις προβλεπόμενες προθεσμίες για βουλευτικές εκλογές. 3-4 βδομάδες (μπορεί μάξιμουμ 2 μήνες).

Το σύνταγμα, λογικά, δεν επιτρέπει δημοψήφισμα για δημοσιονομικό δεδομένου ότι έτσι θα απορρίπτονται όλα τα φορολογικά μέτρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Αλλά άλλο ήθελα να πω. Παρότι εκτός facebook κλπ. καταλαβαίνω ότι το κλίμα από χτες βράδυ είναι τοξικό για τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, με φιλίες ετών να διαρρηγνύονται. *Ήθελα λοιπόν μόνο να πω να διατηρούμε την ψυχραιμία μας και να μη βάλουμε στα αεροστεγή κουτάκια του δημοψηφίσματος τους φίλους μας.*


Συνένα σε αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Αυτά ακριβώς εννούσα, Ντοκ. Λίγη σοβαρότητα ρε παιδιά. Πολλά ζητάω; Θέλω να κάνω την επιλογή μου με πλήρη συνείδηση των επιπτώσεων, στο μέτρο πάντα που μπορώ να τις αξιολογήσω, καθώς τα αποτελέσματα θα κριθούν σε βάθος χρόνου.



:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Μου έλεγε κάποια φεισμπουκική φίλη ότι αν ψηφίσουμε ναι θα μειωθούν μισθοί και συντάξεις. 
Στο ερώτημα αν ψηφίσουμε όχι τί θα γίνει και επίσης με το ναι πόσο θα μειωθούν, αριθμούς πείτε μου να ξέρω, απάντηση δεν βλέπω να παίρνω. 
Κι αυτό είναι το ζήτημα. Βλέπω φίλους μου να έχουν ανεβάσει παντιέρες με τα όχι κι όταν ρωτάς τί θα γίνει αν ψηφίσω όχι κανένας δεν έχει απάντηση. Όχι πως με ενδιαφέρει βέβαια τί λέει η κάθε κυρά Κατίνα, με ενδιαφέρει τί λέει η κυβέρνηση σ'αυτό το θέμα. Αλλά με τέτοιο πνεύμα στο εκλογικό σώμα, σωθήκαμε. Είχαμε που είχαμε έλλειψη ορθολογισμού, που λέει ο Ελληγενής, τώρα θα δούμε και έλλειψη σαφήνειας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Παρότι εκτός facebook κλπ. καταλαβαίνω ότι το κλίμα από χτες βράδυ είναι τοξικό για τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, με φιλίες ετών να διαρρηγνύονται. Ήθελα λοιπόν μόνο να πω να διατηρούμε την ψυχραιμία μας και να μη βάλουμε στα αεροστεγή κουτάκια του δημοψηφίσματος τους φίλους μας.



Ήδη από τα ξημερώματα σήμερα δοκιμάζεται ιδιαίτερα η υπομονή μου, και δε νομίζω ότι θα καταφέρω να βγάλω τη βδομάδα χωρίς να μαλλιοτραβηχτώ με κόσμο. Αλλά δεν παριστάνω την αγία, ούτε και είμαι. 
Δεν αντέχω π.χ. να βλέπω γνωστούς μου εργαζόμενους στις Βρυξέλλες (φυσικά, και μέχρι τις εκλογές ήταν πιστοί υπηρέτες και των δύο), οι οποίοι εδώ και μήνες λούζουν τους πάντες με κοσμητικά του τύπου γερμανοτσολιάδες, νεοφιλελέδες κλπ, οι οποίοι τις προάλλες βρίζανε και ειρωνεύονταν τους διαδηλωτές του Μένουμε Ευρώπη (αλλά ζητήσανε σεβασμό στον Αρκά, γιατί οι επώνυμοι φαίνεται εξαιρούνται), και τώρα μου λένε να γίνει Κούγκι. 
Δε γίνεται, κάπου θα υποδείξω το έλλειμμα λογικής και θα γίνουμε από δυο χωριά. 

ΥΓ Πάντως εγώ διατηρώ την ψυχραιμία μου μέχρι τη Δευτέρα. Αν τη Δευτέρα καταφέρω να κάνω τις συναλλαγές που έχω που εκκρεμούν, μετά δεν πα να κόψουν το λαιμό τους οι πάντες. Ναι, κάποια στιγμή θα το έλεγα κι αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Μη βιάζεσαι, SBE. Το τοπίο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα θα είναι πολύ διαφορετικό από αυτό που είναι τώρα ή από αυτό που μπορούμε να φανταστούμε. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι περισσότεροι υπεύθυνοι σε υπεύθυνες θέσεις θα συμπεριφερθούν με υπευθυνότητα. Αν εδώ στη Λεξιλογία ξεστρατίσουμε, θα το ελέγξουμε, αμέσως και με κάθε σαφήνεια. Παραέξω να μην ξεστρατίσουν τα πράγματα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 27, 2015)

Στον «αέρα» ενδεχομένως να βρίσκεται η διεξαγωγή του δημοψηφίσματος της 5ης Ιουλίου, καθώς δεν υπάρχουν οι νομικές προϋποθέσεις, αλλά και η υλικοτεχνική υποδομή για να διεξαχθεί αυτό.

Θέμα προκύπτει: 



α) με τα 50 εκατ. ευρώ που πρέπει να διασφαλιστούν για να γίνει το δημοψήφισμα και τα οποία σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν 
β) με την έγκαιρη οργάνωση του προσωπικού που θα αναλάβει την διεξαγωγή του (δικαστικοί αντιπρόσωποι, γραμματείς και έφοροι),  
γ) με την εκτύπωση των ψηφοδελτίων και την έγκαιρη διάθεσή τους στις περιφέρειες, αλλά ακόμη και με τους φακέλους, μέσα στους οποίους κλείνονται τα ψηφοδέλτια. 
 Ο Αθανάσιος Ξηρός, διδάκτορας Συνταγματικού Δικαίου στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και πρώην γενικός γραμματέας του Υπουργείου Δικαιοσύνης μιλώντας στο _in.gr_ ξεκαθαρίζει πως ο νόμος 4023 του 2011 για τη διεύρυνση της άμεσης και συμμετοχικής δημοκρατίας με τη διενέργεια δημοψηφίσματος προβλέπει συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις και προθεσμίες που στην περίπτωση του δημοψηφίσματος της 5ης Ιουλίου δεν πληρούνται.

«Το άρθρο 14 παράγραφος 3 του 4023/2011 προβλέπει πως τα ψηφοδέλτια και οι φάκελοι για τη διεξαγωγή του δημοψηφίσματος αποστέλλονται στον οικείο Αντιπεριφερειάρχη της περιφερειακής ενότητας της έδρας κάθε νομού και για την Περιφέρεια Αττικής στον Περιφερειάρχη της, το αργότερο πέντε ημέρες πριν από τη διεξαγωγή της ψηφοφορίας. Απλά, αυτό σημαίνει πως τα ψηφοδέλτια θα πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμα μέχρι την Τρίτη στις Περιφέρειες» υπογραμμίζει ο κ. Ξηρός.

Ο ίδιος ξεκαθαρίζει πως ο διορισμός όλων όσων θα πρέπει να «τρέξουν» τη διαδικασία δεν έχει εξασφαλιστεί, καθώς θα πρέπει να σταλούν καταστάσεις με τους διαθέσιμους για να κάνει ο Άρειος Πάγος την επιλογή. Αυτό απαιτεί ως διαδικασία έως και 15 ημέρες.

Μια άλλη παράμετρος που αποκαλύπτει ο κ. Ξηρός είναι ότι σε αντίθεση με τις εκλογές, τα ψηφοδέλτια στο δημοψήφισμα δεν τα τυπώνουν τα κόμματα, αλλά το κράτος που θα πρέπει να έχει εξασφαλίσει αφενός ότι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο χαρτί για να εκτυπωθούν, αλλά και εκτυπωτικές μονάδες.

Τέλος, οι φάκελοι μέσα στους οποίους κλείνονται τα ψηφοδέλτια θα πρέπει να είναι ομοιόμορφοι για όλη τη χώρα και να κατασκευάζονται με φροντίδα του υπουργείου Εσωτερικών από αδιαφανές χαρτί. 

«Όσο και εάν ακούγεται παράδοξο, ακόμη και η διαθεσιμότητα των φακέλων δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται δεδομένη» αναφέρει ο κ. Ξηρός.

Θανάσης Κουκάκης In.gr


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 27, 2015)

Και μετά το *όποιο* αποτέλεσμα τι; Τι θα σημάνει το ΝΑΙ και τι το ΟΧΙ;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2015)

Ακριβώς. Πρέπει η κυβέρνηση να μας εξηγήσει. Γιατί λεφτά από φόρους το κράτος θα χρειάζεται ούτως ή άλλως, όπως θα χρειάζεται και δανεικά, από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει ακόμα έλλειμμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Έλλειμμα δεν υπάρχει. Λεφτά από φόρους θα πάρουν από τους φόρους. Το ερώτημα είναι αν θα δημιουργηθεί έλλειμμα από απροθυμία των Ελλήνων να πληρώσουν κανονικά τους φόρους τους και διάφορα άλλα παρόμοια. Δανεικά χρειάζονται για να αποπληρωθούν εξωτερικές υποχρεώσεις, όχι εσωτερικές. Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα μειωθούν συντάξεις και μισθοί μέχρι το όριο που αντέχει το κράτος. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα εκεί είναι η ρευστότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Είπα, μη ζητάτε ακόμα διευκρινίσεις. Αν δεν μιλήσει το Eurogroup και στη συνέχεια ο Ντράγκι, δεν ξέρουμε αν έχουμε πρόγραμμα, δεν ξέρουμε αν έχουμε πρόταση των θεσμών, δεν ξέρουμε αν θα έχουμε στήριξη των τραπεζών.

Είπε ο Ν. Παππάς ότι το δημοψήφισμα θα γίνει ακόμα κι αν αποσυρθεί η πρόταση. Προφανώς με διαφορετικό ερώτημα. Άρα, αν θα υπάρξει δημοψήφισμα, το μόνο που ξέρουμε για αυτό είναι το «Ναι ή Όχι».

Προσθήκη: Χέλε, ας μη συζητήσουμε τα οικονομικά σενάρια. Όχι ακόμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Για να υπάρξει δημοψήφισμα πρέπει πρώτα απ' όλα να δεχτούν παράταση οι εταίροι.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 27, 2015)

(Ας το πάρω απόφαση επιτέλους ότι δεν έχω ελπίδα να κάνω τις υπερεπείγουσες δουλειές που πρέπει να κάνω σήμερα)



Earion said:


> Θα πω απλώς ότι αισθάνομαι ως καθήκον μου να διαδηλώσω, έστω και με τον υποτυπώδη αυτό τρόπο μιας αβατάρας, τη θέση μου ότι η Ελλάδα πρέπει να παραμείνει μέλος της Ενωμένης Ευρώπης. Από σήμερα και μέχρι το ευνοϊκό, όπως ελπίζω, υπέρ της θέσης μου αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος (που εκβιαστικά —για να μην πω πραξικοπηματικά— επιβάλλει στο λαό μας η κυβέρνησή του) θα κυματίζω τη σημαία της Ενωμένης Ευρώπης. Θα ονειρεύομαι όμως για πάντα, μέχρι το θάνατό μου (γιατί δεν θα ζήσω να το δω, ελπίζω όμως να το δουν οι γενιές μετά από εμάς) τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Ευρώπης.



Ας αρχίσω με μια σημειολογική παρατήρηση: βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν στην ανωτέρω περιγραφή η Ενωμένη Ευρώπη και οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Ευρώπης, όχι όμως η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Γι' αυτό υποθέτω μιλάει για ρομαντισμό ο Μαρίνος. Δεν θέλω όμως να αφαιρέσω τον ρομαντισμό από την πολιτική, ούτε θέλω να μιλήσω για πολιτική stricto sensu, οπότε θα περιοριστώ στο όραμα της Ευρώπης. 

Φαντάζομαι ότι εδώ είμαι χρεωμένος ως αριστερός. Εγώ πάντως δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου αριστερό, παρότι συμμερίζομαι θεωρητικά πολλά από τα αριστερά προτάγματα. Ένας από τους λόγους που απεκδύομαι τον αριστερό μανδύα (η πλήρης καταγραφή θα ξεστράτιζε τη συζήτηση) είναι ότι, με αφορμή ένα ελάττωμα χαρακτήρα -την παθολογική μου απέχθεια για τις συγκρούσεις- προτιμώ τις πολιτικά μη συγκρουσιακές λύσεις, ακόμη και σε περιπτώσεις που καταλαβαίνω ότι η σύγκρουση συμφερόντων νομοτελειακά οδηγεί σε συγκρούσεις. Κάνω την εισαγωγή αυτή για να εξηγήσω γιατί συμμερίζομαι το ρομαντικό όραμα της Ευρώπης. Νιώθω κι εγώ Ευρωπαίος, με όλες τις έννοιες του όρου (όπως εξάλλου και πολλοί που είναι ή δηλώνουν αριστεροί) και θα ήμουν υπό κανονικές συνθήκες πλήρως διατεθειμένος να παραβλέψω ως συγκυριακό πρόβλημα το τι είναι σήμερα η Ευρώπη για να μη θέσω σε κίνδυνο το ουτοπικό όραμα της Ευρώπης.

Δυστυχώς όμως δεν μπορούμε πλέον να αποφύγουμε το ερώτημα τι σημαίνει πλέον Ευρώπη. Ας μεταφέρω -δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω ξανακάνει- το προσωπικό δράμα ενός ανθρώπου που σέβομαι και εκτιμώ, ο οποίος εν πολλοίς αντιπροσωπεύει την πεμπτουσία του Ευρωπαίου. Πολύ προχωρημένης ηλικίας, τόσο που πρόλαβε στα νιάτα του τον σχηματισμό του ευρωπαϊκού οράματος, πολύγλωσσος, με διπλή υπηκοότητα, με θητεία σε δυο ευρωπαϊκούς στρατούς, παντρεμένος με Ευρωπαία, περνάει τον μισό του χρόνο κι έχει τη μισή του οικογένεια στην Ευρώπη, με βαθύτατη γνώση του ευρωπαϊκού πολιτισμού σε όλες του τις εκφάνσεις, μια γνώση όχι στεγνή, αλλά διαποτισμένη με μεράκι και πραγματική μέθεξη, συντηρητικός πολιτικά, αλλά και λόγω κοινωνικών συναναστροφών, θα περίμενε κανείς να είναι ο πρώτος που θα έβαζε την Ευρώπη πάνω απ' όλα, που δεν θα διακινδύνευε με τίποτε τη συμμετοχή μας σε αυτό που νιώθει πολύ βαθιά στο πετσί του ως κοινό ευρωπαϊκό μας σπίτι. Κι όμως. Ο άνθρωπος αυτός νιώθει προδομένος από την Ευρώπη. Νιώθει προσβεβλημένος από μια Ευρώπη που ασχολείται μόνο με τους οικονομικούς δείκτες, από μια Ευρώπη σκληρή και μισαλλόδοξη, από μια Ευρώπη με μη νομιμοποιημένα κέντρα αποφάσεων. Νιώθει προσωπικά προσβεβλημένος που έχει καταρρεύσει το ευρωπαϊκό όραμα στο οποίο ανδρώθηκε. Νιώθει ταπεινωμένος που δεν μπορεί πια να νιώσει Έλληνας Ευρωπαίος όπως θεωρούσε αυτονόητο. 

Θεωρώ λάθος την έξοδο από την ευρωζώνη γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε τις οικονομικές και πολιτικές δομές για να τα καταφέρουμε με ένα νέο νόμισμα. Θεωρώ θεμιτό το επιχείρημα ότι με όλα της τα στραβά η Ευρώπη είναι τουλάχιστον μια νησίδα ειρήνης. Κατανοώ απολύτως τη λογική «ας μείνουμε μέσα και βλέπουμε, επειδή οι εναλλακτικές είναι χειρότερες». Αλλά αυτά είναι πρακτικές επιλογές. Αν θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε όχι πρακτικά, αλλά για το όραμα της Ευρώπης, δεν βλέπω πώς μπορούμε να συγυρίσουμε τα του οίκου μας χωρίς να επιδιώξουμε μια άλλη Ευρώπη, χωρίς το όραμα ενός διαφορετικού ευρύτερου οίκου. Με την έννοια αυτή, αδυνατώ να συμμεριστώ _ιδεολογικά _το ευρωπαϊκό πρόταγμα στην παρούσα συγκυρία. Η απονομιμοποίηση είναι, δυστυχώς, αμφίδρομο φαινόμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

π2, έξοδος από την ευρωζώνη δεν υπάρχει. Αφού σαπίσει η χώρα έναν, δυο, τρεις μήνες χωρίς χρήματα και εξαγριωθεί επαρκώς ο κόσμος, θα έρθει το επόμενο δημοψήφισμα για έξοδο από την ΕΕ.

Και οι φανατικοί Ευρωπαίοι είναι, κτγμ, αυτοί που πέρα από το ρομαντικό του ερωτήματος έχουν συναίσθηση και των γεωπολιτικών δεδομένων, των αλλαγών που έρχονται ως συνέπειες της παγκοσμιοποίησης και της σπανιοποίησης των πρώτων υλών -- και αναζητούν σε αυτό το πλαίσιο λύσεις όχι μόνο για σήμερα αλλά και για αύριο και για μεθαύριο.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 27, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Ας αρχίσω με μια σημειολογική παρατήρηση: βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν στην ανωτέρω περιγραφή η Ενωμένη Ευρώπη και οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Ευρώπης, όχι όμως η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Γι' αυτό υποθέτω μιλάει για ρομαντισμό ο Μαρίνος.



Ο Μαρίνος απλώς επιστρέφει τα βέλη: :devil:


nickel said:


> Αλλά και την Αριστερά δεν μπορείς να την τσουβαλιάσεις με έναν χαρακτηρισμό. Ο πιο φιλικός χαρακτηρισμός που θα έδινα για κάποια κομμάτια της; Η «ρομαντική Αριστερά».


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Θέλω κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή να συζητήσουμε τα ιδεολογικά προτάγματα και το πόσο και πότε και πώς θα εξυπηρετήσουν την ευρωπαϊκή μας πορεία. Διότι προφανώς δεν μπορούμε να κατηγορήσουμε κανέναν εδώ μέσα ότι είναι υπέρ της λιτότητας από ιδεολογία. (Εντάξει, έχω πει ότι το οικολογικό μου κομμάτι θέλει ένα άλλο είδος λιτότητας, αλλά δεν μπαίνει σ’ αυτή τη συζήτηση.)

Βιαστικά, γιατί ζογκλάρω ανάμεσα σε δουλειά, Βουλή, δελτία, θέλω να καταθέσω τη σκέψη που έκανα και περιέγραψα στο τηλέφωνο σε μια φίλη: Νιώθω ότι, καθώς οδηγούσε η κυβέρνηση το αυτοκίνητό της στο chicken game, σταμάτησε, κατέβηκε από το αυτοκίνητο και είπε στους Έλληνες: Κάτσε εσύ τώρα στο τιμόνι και οδήγησε.

Και περιμένει ίσως να διαβάσουμε και το μάνιουαλ του αυτοκινήτου τις επόμενες μέρες.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 27, 2015)

Δεν παραχωρούν παράταση στην Ελλάδα οι εταίροι. Γιατί τσακώνονται ακόμα στη Βουλή, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Έχει νόημα τώρα το δημοψήφισμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Κυβερνητικοί εισηγητές είπαν νωρίτερα ότι το δημοψήφισμα θα γίνει έτσι κι αλλιώς (το αντικείμενο θα βρεθεί προφανώς καθοδόν). Ο θεσμικός εξευτελισμός της δημοκρατίας συνεχίζεται...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 27, 2015)

Έλεος...


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Βαρουφάκης: Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση πασχίζει να υπάρξει συμφωνία της ύστατης στιγμής μέχρι την Τρίτη.

(Από τη συνέντευξη τύπου)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κυβερνητικοί εισηγητές είπαν νωρίτερα ότι το δημοψήφισμα θα γίνει έτσι κι αλλιώς (το αντικείμενο θα βρεθεί προφανώς καθοδόν).



Ο Βαρουφάκης είπε ότι αν έρθει βελτιωμένη πρόταση από τους θεσμούς θα τεθεί αυτή σε δημοψήφισμα, με θετική εισήγηση. Ελπίζω να σκεφτούν οι μεταφραστές της Βουλής να ζητήσουν ένα επιμίσθιο για αυτήν την εβδομάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Και πότε θα προκηρυχθεί εκείνο το δημοψήφισμα; Τι νομίζει ότι είναι τα δημοψηφίσματα; Συνέλευση για τα κοινόχρηστα;
*Μα πόσο γελοίος καραγκιόζης είναι επιτέλους;*


----------



## panadeli (Jun 27, 2015)

Ο Βαρουφάκης μάς δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί. Τα μισά απ' όσα λέει είναι καλοδουλεμένα ψέματα, τα άλλα μισά αυτοσχεδιασμοί της στιγμής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Πάντως όλα εξηγούνται γιατί αντίπαλος είναι η Νέα Τάξη που μας ειδοποίησαν οι Πατέρες, όπως ενημέρωσε το σώμα της Βουλής ο κυβερνητικός εταίρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

(Η υποσημείωση από το σημερινό ανακοινωθέν του Eurogroup.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Πολύ θέατρο. Απ' όλες τις πλευρές. Ένας διεθνής οργανισμός που κάνει λάθη με πολλαπλασιαστές και υπολογισμούς, λες και μιλάμε για ασκήσεις μαθηματικών στο σχολείο, μια κυβέρνηση που δεν ξέρει πού της πάνε τα τέσσερα, μια Ευρώπη ποδοσφαιρικό κλαμπ, χωρίς συνοχή, χωρίς όραμα, που αλλάζει γνώμη σε 3 μέρες γιατί ο προαναφερθείς χρηματοπιστωτικός οργανισμός που δεν ξέρει να κάνει μαθηματικές πράξεις αποφάσισε τελευταία στιγμή το one-upping του.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2015)

Βρε παιδιά, αυτό εμένα μου μοιάζει λίγο συνωμοσιολογία. Μου λετε δηλαδή ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είχε στόχο τη σοσιαλιστική επανάσταση και ότι τόσα χρόνια μας δούλευε ψιλό γαζί με σκοπό να μας διχάσει και να μας αναγκάσει να βγούμε απο την ΕΕ;

Αν μιλάγαμε για καμιά άλλη χώρα θα το πίστευα, αλλά στην Ελλάδα της προχειρότητας που κανένας δεν είναι ικανός να προγραμματίσει τί θα κανει άυριο, είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει πολιτικός που να κάνει τόσο μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

In other news, ο Στρος Καν προτείνει το αυτονόητο: να σταματήσει η ΕΕ να δίνει χρήματα και να γίνει μια γενναία απομείωση χρέους και επέκταση ωρίμανσης.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 28, 2015)

SBE said:


> Βρε παιδιά, αυτό εμένα μου μοιάζει λίγο συνωμοσιολογία. Μου λετε δηλαδή ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είχε στόχο τη σοσιαλιστική επανάσταση και ότι τόσα χρόνια μας δούλευε ψιλό γαζί με σκοπό να μας διχάσει και να μας αναγκάσει να βγούμε απο την ΕΕ;
> 
> Αν μιλάγαμε για καμιά άλλη χώρα θα το πίστευα, αλλά στην Ελλάδα της προχειρότητας που κανένας δεν είναι ικανός να προγραμματίσει τί θα κανει άυριο, είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει πολιτικός που να κάνει τόσο μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια;



Συμφωνώ, και για τον πρόσθετο λόγο ότι, μπορεί κανείς να προσάψει στην κυβέρνηση αστοχίες, προχειρότητα, λεονταρισμούς, λαϊκισμό, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ενεργούσε με σχέδιο εξόδου από την ευρωζώνη. Πιστεύω ότι μάλλον λειτουργούσε με το θυμικό και πίστευε ότι επειδή έχει το δίκιο θα υποχωρήσουν και οι εταίροι. Όσο για το πεντάμηνο των διαπραγματεύσεων, ποιος, αλήθεια, θα ισχυριστεί ότι δεν έκανε υποχωρήσεις ο Τσίπρας; Ποιος θα ισχυριστεί ότι επέμενε εμμονικά στο πρόγραμμα της Θεσσαλονίκης; Εδώ και 5 μήνες προσπαθούσαν να επιτύχουν συμφωνία και κάθε φορά που κάναν ένα βήμα πίσω, οι θεσμοί ζητούσαν άλλα τρία. 
Για το δημοψήφισμα, θεωρώ -μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος και θα δείξει, είναι πολύ δύσκολη η εκτίμηση σε αυτές τις πιεσμένες περιστάσεις- ότι ήταν σπασμωδική κίνηση που έδωσε πάτημα στους εταίρους να μας κουνήσουν το δάχτυλο και να μας τραβήξουν το χαλί κάτω από τα πόδια. Θεωρητικά πιστεύω ότι κάθε λαός πρέπει να έχει το δικαίωμα της αυτοδιάθεσης και κυρίαρχα να αποφασίζει σε τέτοια ζητήματα. Μόνο που στη συγκεκριμένη περίσταση παίζει να έκανε περισσότερο κακό παρά καλό. Εκτός αν παίζει το ενδεχόμενο, όπως λένε διάφοροι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στα παράθυρα, να λειτουργήσει ως μοχλός πίεσης για νέες διαπραγματεύσεις, κάτι που, δυστυχώς, δεν το πιστεύω. Χώρια που είναι και ακριβό, και χώρια που ο χρόνος πιέζει. Στο παρά πέντε δεν κάνεις τέτοιες κινήσεις. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως δεν πρέπει να παραγνωρίζουμε και την άθλια στάση των εταίρων. Δεν είναι η Ευρώπη των λαών αυτή. Δεν θα μπω σε διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης, φίλοι συμφορουμίτες, επιτρέψτε μου απλά να εκφράσω τη μεγάλη μου στενοχώρια. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους, ψυχραιμία και όχι αφοριστικές και διχαστικές τοποθετήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2015)

Καλημέρα

Δεν έχω ακόμα διαβάσει να δω τι λέει ο άλλος κόσμος, επομένως δεν μεταφέρω ξένες εντυπώσεις, μόνο τις δικές μου. Παρακολούθησα όλο το χτεσινό θεατράκι με τις κωμικές και τις ημιτραγικές στιγμές του. Αν πρόκειται για κάποιο σόου της άμεσης δημοκρατίας, μια επίσης καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να είχαμε αναλάβει τη διεξαγωγή δημοψηφισμάτων αμέσως μετά από κάθε καινούργια πρόταση των δανειστών, μέχρι να δούμε ποια Κυριακή θα καθόταν η μπίλια. Αν είναι να κάνουμε μαθήματα δημοκρατίας στη Δυτική Ευρώπη, να τα κάνουμε σωστά.

Στο αναμεταξύ, η πραγματική ζωή και η πραγματική οικονομία προχωρούν με τους δικούς τους ρυθμούς και έχουν άλλες απαιτήσεις. Ευχόμαστε ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν θέλουν να αφήσουν την κατάσταση να γίνει ένα άγριο μάθημα για έναν ολόκληρο λαό (αγριότερο απ’ αυτό που έχουμε ζήσει ως τώρα αν και είναι αμφίβολο αν μας δίδαξε τίποτα), κάποιοι που θα μας βγάλουν από την προβλεπόμενη δίνη. 

Έστω ότι δεν υπήρχαν τα ρίσκα αυτής της πρωτοβουλίας της κυβέρνησης: τι θα πρόσφερε ένα ισχυρό Όχι στο δημοψήφισμα της Κυριακής; Το διαπραγματευτικό όπλο να πάρουμε μέτρα 2 δισεκατομμυρίων, και δεν πειράζει αν τελειώναμε τη χρονιά με κάποια δισεκατομμύρια έλλειμμα; Ή μήπως θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει αφορμή για κάποιον αντίστοιχο παραλογισμό: δημοψηφίσματα στις υπόλοιπες χώρες της Ευρωζώνης, να κριθεί το ματσάκι ανάλογα με τους λαϊκισμούς που θα υπερίσχυαν εκεί;

Αν από την άλλη αποφασίσουν οι θεσμοί ότι μόνο τιμωρητικά θα πρέπει να δράσουν για να ταρακουνηθούμε και αφήσουν να κυλήσουν οι προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες, τι ακριβώς θα κριθεί την Κυριακή του δημοψηφίσματος; Θα περάσουμε την εβδομάδα, ενώ θα καίγεται ο κόσμος μας, να επιχειρηματολογούμε υπέρ ή κατά του παρακάτω;

Προτείνεται η προκήρυξη δημοψηφίσματος yia κρίσιμο εθνικό θέμα σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 44, παράγρ. 2, εδ. α του Συντάγματος.
1. Ο ελληνικός λαός καλείται να αποφασίσει με την ψήφο του εάν πρέπει να γίνει αποδεκτό το σχέδιο συμφωνίας το οποίο κατέθεσαν η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα και το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο στο Eurogroup της 25/06/2015 και αποτελείται από δυο μέρη τα οποία συγκροτούν την ενιαία πρότασή τους.
Το πρώτο έγγραφο αποκαλείται Reforms for the completion of the Current Program and beyond και το δεύτερο Preliminary Debt Sustainability Analysis.​
Όχι των τίτλων, αλλά της ουσίας των κειμένων! Και να ψηφίσουμε για ένα σχέδιο που δεν υπάρχει, για μια απόφαση δημοψηφίσματος που καλύτερα να μην προτείνω τι να την κάνουν; Ενώ η υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη θα παρακολουθεί μια χώρα να διαλύεται, με κάποιους να τρίβουν τα χέρια τους και κάποιους να παρακολουθούν με το στόμα ανοιχτό το αποκορύφωμα του παραλογισμού; 

Υπάρχει ελπίδα να αντιληφθεί ο ΠτΔ τη γελοιότητα αυτού του πράγματος και τους τεράστιους κινδύνους της θεωρίας των μπαιγνίων και να ακυρώσει το γελοίο αυτό δημοψήφισμα ως άνευ αντικειμένου;


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2015)

Να προσθέσω ότι δεν έχω ενημερωθεί ακόμα για το τι συμβαίνει στον έξω κόσμο, οπότε, όπως είπα, τα παραπάνω μεταφέρουν απλώς το πώς νιώθω μετά τα χτεσινά. Ελπίζω στην πορεία της σημερινής ημέρας να νιώσω καλύτερα και όχι χειρότερα. Για τις όποιες λανθασμένες εκτιμήσεις, συγχωρέστε με.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2015)

Για τα 35 δις του αναπτυξιακού πακέτου Γιουνκέρ ψηφίζουμε Ναι ή Όχι; Κατάλαβε κανείς από τη χτεσινή συζήτηση, να με ενημερώσει;

@Όλι. Ξέρεις πόσο σε αγαπώ και σε εκτιμώ. Ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι επί πέντε μήνες δεν γνωρίζουμε τι ακριβώς γίνεται στις διαπραγματεύσεις και απλώς προσπαθούμε να καταλάβουμε από τα συμφραζόμενα, που είναι διαφορετικά για τον καθένα. 

Πιστεύω ότι για έναν αριστερό, από τους αληθινούς, όχι τους προσφυγοπασόκους του σύριζα, ένας πολιτικός σχεδιασμός που επιτρέπει στην αριστερή ψήφο του να προσμετρηθεί όχι μόνο με του Καμμένου αλλά και με της Χρυσής Αυγής φανερώνει ένα τεράστιο πολιτικό λάθος.

Δεν έχει σημασία αν η αιτία είναι απειρία, ανικανότητα, πίεση, φανατισμός, κυνικός υπολογισμός ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Είναι τεράστιο πολιτικό έγκλημα που θα σκεπάσει σύντομα με την αποφορά του όλα τα άλλα στραβά που έχουν γίνει στο παρελθόν στη χώρα.

Η κυβέρνηση με καλεί σε μια παρωδία δημοψηφίσματος, επί ανύπαρκτου θέματος και χωρίς καν χρόνο να συγκροτηθούν απόψεις και να γίνει ενημέρωση. Παράλληλα, υποστηρίζει το «Όχι» με εθνικολυρικό λόγο, χωρίς να λέει τι θα γίνει στη συνέχεια (και επιτρέποντας κάθε λογής δραχμοσπέκουλες) και βαφτίζει ερήμην το «Ναι» ως οιονεί ευρωπαϊκή άποψη.

Λέω να πιστέψω την κυβέρνησή μου και να ψηφίσω Ναι. Ναι για να μπορώ να μείνω στην Ευρώπη και να αγωνιστώ, ένας από 500.000.000 Ευρωπαίους, να την αλλάξω. Με όση δύναμη μου αναλογεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Εδώ και 5 μήνες προσπαθούσαν να επιτύχουν συμφωνία και κάθε φορά που κάναν ένα βήμα πίσω, οι θεσμοί ζητούσαν άλλα τρία.


Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, οι θεσμοί/εταίροι ζητούσαν σταθερά τα ίδια πράγματα που είχαν ζητήσει από την αρχή. Η διαπραγματευτική ομάδα του Σύριζα απλώς έκανε εντελώς απρόθυμα ένα-ένα βήμα πίσω, αντί να πάει μια και καλή σ' αυτό που ζητούσαν και να συμφωνήσει. Με αποτέλεσμα, η οικονομία να επιδεινώνεται και αυτό το ένα βήμα κάθε φορά να είναι πλέον ανεπαρκές για να καλύψει τα νέα δεδομένα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 28, 2015)

@Ντοκ. Αμοιβαία τα αισθήματα! Συμφωνούμε για το δημοψήφισμα, τα είπαμε και στο άλλο νήμα. Για τους ψεκασμένους ΑΝΕΛ τα έχουμε πει. Μια πατερίτσα που ίσως ίσως προκαλεί γάγγραινα στο πόδι που υποτίθεται στηρίζει. Για ΧΑ δεν νομίζω ότι το γεγονός ότι συμπίπτει η άποψή τους περί καταψήφισης του μνημονίου έχει να κάνει με τη γενικότερη πολιτική του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Ο ΠΑππάς χτες στη Βουλή έκραζε τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ότι μετά το γκέι πράιντ μιλά για εθνική περηφάνεια. Ό,τι νά 'ναι, δηλαδή. 
@Αλεξάνδρα. Δεν ξέρω, έχω άλλη εικόνα. Φταίει αυτό που λέει και ο Ντοκ πιο πάνω, ότι δεν έχουμε ξεκάθαρη εικόνα των διαπραγματεύσεων.

Στις εξελίξεις τώρα: Με έκτακτο δελτίο το BBC είπε ότι η ΕΚΤ συνεδριάζει σήμερα για να αποφασίσει τη διακοπή χρηματοδότησης των ελληνικών τραπεζών.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 28, 2015)

Καινούρια κυρία Γκρούκμαν:
Λόγω αυτής της κίνησης κυριαρχεί μια φιλολογία ότι [ο Τσίπρας] είναι ανεύθυνος, όμως, στην πραγματικότητα, κάνει το σωστό για δύο λόγους: 

Πρώτον, αν κερδίσει το δημοψήφισμα, η ελληνική κυβέρνηση θα έχει ενδυναμωθεί από τη δημοκρατική νομιμοποίηση, που ακόμα, νομίζω, μετράει στην Ευρώπη. (Και αν δεν μετράει, είναι κάτι που πρέπει να ξέρουμε, επίσης). 

Δεύτερον, μέχρι τώρα ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ βρισκόταν στριμωγμένος πολιτικά, με τους ψηφοφόρους να είναι έξαλλοι με τις ολοένα και μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις για λιτότητα αλλά παράλληλα απρόθυμοι να εγκαταλείψουν το ευρώ. Ήταν πάντα δύσκολο να δει κανείς πώς και οι δύο επιθυμίες θα μπορούσαν να ικανοποιηθούν – και είναι ακόμα δυσκολότερο τώρα. 

Στην πραγματικότητα, το δημοψήφισμα αναγκάζει τους ψηφοφόρους να θέσουν τις προτεραιότητές τους, και να δώσουν στον Τσίπρα ένα μήνυμα να κάνει ό,τι χρειάζεται σε περίπτωση που η τρόικα συνεχίσει να απαιτεί τα πάντα. 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, επρόκειτο για μια κίνηση τερατώδους βλακείας των κυβερνήσεων των πιστωτριών χωρών και των θεσμών να ωθήσουν τα πράγματα σε αυτό το σημείο. Όμως το έκαναν, και δεν μπορώ ούτε κατ’ ελάχιστον να κατηγορήσω τον Τσίπρα που μεταβίβασε την απόφαση στους πολίτες, αντί για αυτούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2015)

Λες να έμαθε ο Κρούγκμαν το περιεχόμενο του Όχι; Να έχει εσωτερική πληροφόρηση από τον Λαφαζάνη;

Λεφτά που θα βρούμε να κινηθεί το καράβι θα μας πει κανείς νομπελίστας; Από το μαγαζί που το στέγνωσε ο μετρ των παιγνίων πέντε μήνες τώρα για να τα σπάσει δήθεν για τριακόσια εκατομμύρια (ενώ η ουσία ήταν, όπως το είπε και στη συνέντευξή του άλλωστε, ότι δεν ανεχόταν τον έλεγχο της προόδου των μεταρρυθμίσεων, αναγκαίο μετά από πέντε μήνες διάλυσης κάθε αμοιβαίας εμπιστοσύνης).

Και θα περιμένω να σχολιάσει κάποιο κυβερνητικό στέλεχος τις πληροφορίες ότι όλη αυτή η τυχοδιωκτική αποκοτιά με απόχρωση ολοκληρωτισμού έγινε παρά την αντίθετη γνώμη του Δραγασάκη, που όπως και να το κάνουμε, ούτε τυχαίο, ούτε νεοφιλελεύθερο τον λες...

Α, και να προσθέσω, ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου ο Τσίπρας ποντάρει στο Ναι και από εκεί και πέρα θα μετρήσει αν μπορεί να εφαρμόσει τη δύσκολη πολιτική (που δεν θα μπορεί με το συγκεκριμένο στελεχιακό δυναμικό του, τον κυβερνητικό εταίρο και τον μπιριγκόκο της προσκόλλησης που απέκτησε) ή αν θα παραιτηθεί για να πάει σε εκλογές και να περάσει την καυτή πατάτα στον επόμενο.

Φυσικά, αν το αποτέλεσμα είναι Όχι, θα αναλάβουν οι δραχμούληδες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2015)

Όχι τώρα — σε λίγες μέρες θα δούμε αν ο Κρούγκμαν βλέπει μακριά ή αν απλώς γράφει στο γόνατο, πολύ μακριά από γνώση των ανθρώπων και των καταστάσεων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Συμφωνώ, και για τον πρόσθετο λόγο ότι, μπορεί κανείς να προσάψει στην κυβέρνηση αστοχίες, προχειρότητα, λεονταρισμούς, λαϊκισμό, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ενεργούσε με σχέδιο εξόδου από την ευρωζώνη. ΠΙστεύω ότι μάλλον λειτουργούσε με το θυμικό και πίστευε ότι επειδή έχει το δίκιο θα υποχωρήσουν και οι εταίροι. Όσο για το πεντάμηνο των διαπραγματεύσεων, ποιος, αλήθεια, θα ισχυριστεί ότι δεν έκανε υποχωρήσεις ο Τσίπρας; Ποιος θα ισχυριστεί ότι υπέμενε εμμονικά στο πρόγραμμα της Θεσσαλονίκης; Εδώ και 5 μήνες προσπαθούσαν να επιτύχουν συμφωνία και κάθε φορά που κάναν ένα βήμα πίσω, οι θεσμοί ζητούσαν άλλα τρία.
> Για το δημοψήφισμα, θεωρώ -μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος και θα δείξει, είναι πολύ δύσκολη η εκτίμηση σε αυτές τις πιεσμένες περιστάσεις- ότι ήταν σπασμωδική κίνηση που έδωσε πάτημα στους εταίρους να μας κουνήσουν το δάχτυλο και να μας τραβήξουν το χαλί κάτω από τα πόδια. Θεωρητικά πιστεύω ότι κάθε λαός πρέπει να έχει το δικαίωμα της αυτοδιάθεσης και κυρίαρχα να αποφασίζει σε τέτοια ζητήματα. Μόνο που στη συγκεκριμένη περίσταση παίζει να έκανε περισσότερο κακό παρά καλό. Εκτός αν παίζει το ενδεχόμενο, όπως λένε διάφοροι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στα παράθυρα, να λειτουργήσει ως μοχλός πίεσης για νέες διαπραγματεύσεις, κάτι που, δυστυχώς, δεν το πιστεύω. Χώρια που είναι και ακριβό, και χώρια που ο χρόνος πιέζει. Στο παρά πέντε δεν κάνεις τέτοιες κινήσεις.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως δεν πρέπει να παραγνωρίζουμε και την άθλια στάση των εταίρων. Δεν είναι η Ευρώπη των λαών αυτή. Δεν θα μπω σε διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης, φίλοι συμφορουμίτες, επιτρέψτε μου απλά να εκφράσω τη μεγάλη μου στενοχώρια. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους, ψυχραιμία και όχι αφοριστικές και διχαστικές τοποθετήσεις.



Συμφωνώ μέχρι και στο κόμμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έστω ότι δεν υπήρχαν τα ρίσκα αυτής της πρωτοβουλίας της κυβέρνησης: τι θα πρόσφερε ένα ισχυρό Όχι στο δημοψήφισμα της Κυριακής; Το διαπραγματευτικό όπλο να πάρουμε μέτρα 2 δισεκατομμυρίων, και δεν πειράζει αν τελειώναμε τη χρονιά με κάποια δισεκατομμύρια έλλειμμα; Ή μήπως θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει αφορμή για κάποιον αντίστοιχο παραλογισμό: δημοψηφίσματα στις υπόλοιπες χώρες της Ευρωζώνης, να κριθεί το ματσάκι ανάλογα με τους λαϊκισμούς που θα υπερίσχυαν εκεί;



Ένα _όχι_ θα πρόσφερε, πιστεύω, το τίποτα. Το λάθος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι ότι δεν πείθει κανέναν για το τι θα σημάνει η απόρριψη. Δεν πείθουν κανέναν ότι έχουν σχέδιο. Γι' αυτό και θα ψηφίσω Ναι, αν γίνει το δημοψήφισμα. Αυτό όμως καθόλου δεν σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ με την τρισγελοία στάση των απέξω, που ενώ συμφώνησαν την περασμένη Δευτέρα, ξαφνικά θυμήθηκαν να ακούσουν το ΔΝΤ που τελευταία στιγμή αποφάσισε να φέρει νέα πρόταση· ένα ΔΝΤ που η αξιοπιστία του στις μαθηματικές πράξεις είναι πλέον χειρότερη από αυτήν μαθητή δημοτικού που έμεινε στην ίδια τάξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2015)

Audiatur et altera pars...


Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή - Δελτίο Τύπου
ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΑΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΕΥΣΕΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ

Βρυξέλλες, 28 Ιούνιος 2015

Για την ενημέρωση του ελληνικού λαού και σε πνεύμα διαφάνειας, η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή δημοσιεύει τις τελευταίες προτάσεις όπως συμφωνήθηκαν με τους θεσμούς (Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα, Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο) οι οποίες λαμβάνουν υπόψη τις προτάσεις των ελληνικών αρχών της 8ης, 14ης, 22ας και 25ης Ιουνίου 2015, αλλά και τις συνομιλίες σε πολιτικό και τεχνικό επίπεδο καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της εβδομάδας.

Οι συζητήσεις επ' αυτών των προτάσεων συνεχιζόταν με τις ελληνικές αρχές το βράδυ της Παρασκευής ενόψει του Eurogroup της 27ης Ιουνίου 2015. Υπήρχε συναντίληψη όλων των εμπλεκομένων πλευρών ότι η σύνοδος αυτή του Eurogroup θα επιτύγχανε μια συνολική συμφωνία για την Ελλάδα, η οποία όχι μόνο θα είχε συμπεριλάβει τα μέτρα προς κοινή συμφωνία, αλλά θα κάλυπτε και τις μελλοντικές χρηματοδοτικές ανάγκες όπως και τη βιωσιμότητα του ελληνικού χρέους. Περιελάμβανε επίσης την υποστήριξη ενός πακέτου για μια νέα αρχή για την ανάπτυξη και την απασχόληση με τη πρωτοβουλία της Επιτροπής που θα υποστήριζε την ανασυγκρότηση και τις επενδύσεις στη πραγματική οικονομία, όπως είχε συζητηθεί και υιοθετηθεί στη συνεδρίαση του Κολλεγίου των Επιτρόπων της Τετάρτης 24 Ιουνίου 2025.

Παρόλα αυτά, δεν έγινε εφικτή η τυπική ολοκλήρωση και παρουσίαση στο Eurogroup της τελικής εκδοχής αυτού του εγγράφου, ούτε της περίληψης μιας συνολικής συμφωνίας, λόγω της μονομερούς απόφασης των ελληνικών αρχών να εγκαταλείψουν τη διαδικασία το βράδυ της 26ης Ιουνίου 2015.

List of prior actions - version of 26 June 20 00.pdf  (downloadable file)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2015)

Και από την ιστοσελίδα του Βαρουφάκη, από το στόμα του λύκου δηλαδή, η επιβεβαίωση ότι τόλμησαν να πουν σε ανθρώπους με τους οποίους υποτίθεται ότι διαπραγματεύονται επί πέντε μήνες ότι ο ελληνικός λαός είναι ικανός να διαβάσει, να κατανοήσει και να αξιολογήσει μέσα σε πέντε μέρες τη συμφωνία που προτείνεται από την πλευρά των εταίρων. (Αποφεύγει επιμελώς να αποκαλύψει ότι την πρόταση της κυβέρνησής του δεν την έδωσαν ποτέ, ούτε θα τη δώσουν, στον λαό να τη μελετήσει.)

The Eurogroup Meeting of 27th June 2015 will not go down as a proud moment in Europe’s history. Ministers turned down the Greek government’s request that the Greek people should be granted a single week during which to deliver a Yes or No answer to the institutions’ proposals – proposals crucial for Greece’s future in the Eurozone. *The very idea that a government would consult its people on a problematic proposal put to it by the institutions was treated with incomprehension and often with disdain bordering on contempt. I was even asked: “How do you expect common people to understand such complex issues?”. Indeed, democracy did not have a good day in yesterday’s Eurogroup meeting! *But nor did European institutions. After our request was rejected, the Eurogroup President broke with the convention of unanimity (issuing a statement without my consent) and even took the dubious decision to convene a follow up meeting without the Greek minister, ostensibly to discuss the “next steps”.​


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

Κατά την γνώμη μου αυτή η λογική δεν ευσταθεί. Αν ο λαός καταλαβαίνει ή όχι το τεχνικό κείμενο είναι εκτός συζήτησης. Στην δημοκρατία ο λαός καλείται να επιλέξει συλλογικά την μοίρα του, όποια πιστεύει η πλειοψηφία ότι είναι καλύτερη. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν όλοι να είχαν τεχνικές γνώσεις και όλοι να ψήφιζαν με γνώμονα το κοινό συμφέρον και όχι τον εαυτούλη τους, αλλά αυτά δεν είναι προβλήματα της δημοκρατίας. Αντιθέτως, είναι δείγματα ότι η δημοκρατία δεν λειτουργούσε καλά τα προηγούμενα χρόνια.

Στο προκείμενο, ο λαός δεν είναι σε καλύτερη θέση να εκτιμήσει ποιον να εκλέξει, με βάση την πολυπλοκότητα των ζητημάτων, απ' όσο είναι σε θέση να εκτιμήσει την πολυπλοκότητα του τεχνικού κειμένου (που παρεμπιπτόντως δημοσιεύθηκε πριν λίγο). Με πιο απλά λόγια, αν βάλουμε το επιχείρημα "ο λαός δεν μπορεί να κατανοήσει το τεχνικό κείμενο που αφορά την εθνική οικονομία" πάνω από την δημοκρατική διαδικασία, στα σίγουρα πρέπει να το βαλουμε στην περίπτωση των εκλογών, που το κριτήριο της επιλογής κυβέρνησης έχει ακόμα μεγαλύτερο scope. Αν ο λαός δεν μπορεί να κατανοήσει ένα κείμενο δέκα σελίδων, πώς θα κατανοήσει ποιο κόμμα θα κάνει καλύτερη οικονομική διαχείριση με βάση τα όσα λένε; Πώς θα εκτιμήσει τους δημοσιευμένους προϋπολογισμούς και τα οικονομικά στοιχεία, τους δημοσιονομικούς δείκτες και τις προβλέψεις;

Μπορεί ο λαός να καταλάβει τι είναι πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα, τι είναι δευτερογενείς δαπάνες, τι είναι ο βραχυπρόθεσμος δανεισμός, πώς κινούνται οι αγορές, τι είναι τα one-off έξοδα, τι είναι το ESA95 και τι άλλαξε με το ESA2010; Κι όμως, σ' αυτές και τεράστιο ακόμα πλήθος τεχνικών "λεπτομερειών" καλείται κάθε λαός να αποφασίσει για την τύχη του.

Οπότε πώς επιλέγει ο λαός τους αντιπροσώπους του; Σίγουρα όχι με βάση τεχνικά κριτήρια για τα οποία δεν έχει ιδέα. Είναι θέμα ποιος πείθει περισσότερο, θέμα "ενστίκτου" -λανθασμένου ή όχι δεν αφορά την δημοκρατία-, θέμα εμπιστοσύνης. Αν πηγαίναμε με κριτήριο τι καταλαβαίνει ο λαός από τα οικονομοτεχνικά, θα πρέπει να αλλάζαμε το πολίτευμά μας σε αριστοκρατία. ΟΥΤΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ μ' αρέσει που συναποφασίζουν για το μέλλον μου άτομα που δεν έχουν ιδέα απ' όλα αυτά, ακόμα και τελείως ψεκασμένοι, αλλά αυτή είναι η λειτουργία της δημοκρατικής διαδικασίας. Δικαίωμα ψήφου έχουν όλοι.

Ε, απολύτως τα ίδια ισχύουν και για κάθε δημοψήφισμα. Αν ο λαός μπορεί να επιλέξει σε ένα πολύ πιο πολύπλοκο ερώτημα την απάντηση, μπορεί να την επιλέξει και σε ένα απλούστερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Κατά την γνώμη μου αυτή η λογική δεν ευσταθεί. Αν ο λαός καταλαβαίνει ή όχι το τεχνικό κείμενο είναι εκτός συζήτησης.



Κάπως έτσι;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2015)

Χέλλε, επειδή ο λαός δεν καταλαβαίνει τα τεχνικά θέματα, γι' αυτό ψηφίζει κυβερνήσεις για να τα διαπραγματεύονται για λογαριασμό του, όχι για να τον καλούν να ψηφίσει σε δημοψήφισμα επί ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

Χαριτωμένο. :)

Η ουσία αυτού που θέλω να πω είναι ότι ο λαός ψηφίζει με βάση το κριτήριό του για το τι είναι καλύτερο -όταν δεν χρηματίζεται και δεν του υπόσχονται ευθέως θέσεις και ρουσφέτια- κι αυτό το καλύτερο θα το εντοπίσει ακούγοντας τις αντιμαχόμενες πλευρές και βλέποντας ποιος τον πείθει περισσότερο. Γιατί δεν έχει τις γνώσεις ούτε τον χρόνο για να ψάξει τι απ' αυτά που λέει η παράταξη άλφα είναι υπερβολή, τι διαστρέβλωση και τι ξεκάθαρο ψέμα.

Πάρε λόγου χάρη το περίφημο πλεόνασμα του 2013, που ακούστηκαν όλων των ειδών τα νούμερα και μας έφαγαν τα αφτιά με το μπόνους που θα έδιναν από το υποτιθέμενο πλεόνασμα. Ποιος κάθισε να σκεφτεί ότι αυτό το μπόνους ήταν στην πραγματικότητα δανεικά, γιατί το συνολικό έλλειμμα του 2013 ήταν κοντά στο 13% του ΑΕΠ, το δεύτερο υψηλότερο στην Ευρωζώνη, αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Για να πιάσω δυο μόνο παραδείγματα από την δυσκολία του λαού να αποφασίσει με βάση τεχνικά κριτήρια για το ποιος θα κυβερνήσει, ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε δυο παρατάξεις και θα πιάσω μόνο δυο θέματα διαφοράς ανάμεσά τους. Η παράταξη Α λέει ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε πλεονάσματα για πολλά χρόνια στην σειρά και ότι θα θεσπίσει μπόνους εργατικότητας στο δημόσιο, για να αυξήσει την παραγωγικότητα. Η παράταξη Β λέει ότι δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε πλεονάσματα για πολλά χρόνια κι ότι τα μπόνους παραγωγικότητας έχουν μικρή συνάφεια με την αύξηση παραγωγικότητας.

Πώς θα επιλέξει ο λαός; Θα κάτσει να διαβάσει papers για το ποιος έχει δίκιο; Κι αν ψάξει τι θα καταλάβει από τα εξαιρετικά δύσκολα τεχνικά κείμενα; Πώς θα διαχωρίσει τα αξιόπιστα απ' τα αναξιόπιστα papers; Όχι, ο λαός θα επιλέξει με βάση ποιος τον πείθει περισσότερο με τα επιχειρήματά του και με βάση την "κοινή λογική". Π.χ. η κοινή λογική λέει όντως ότι το μπόνους παραγωγικότητας αυξάνει την παραγωγικότητα, αλλά τις προάλλες ο Ζαζ έφερε στοιχεία για το αντίθετο (οι ποινές αντιπαραγωγικότητας αυξάνουν την παραγωγικότητα περισσότερο).

Ούτε ξέρει ο κόσμος αν έχει δίκιο η παράταξη Α ή η Β στο θέμα με τα πλεονάσματα. Χρειάζονται τεχνικές γνώσεις για κάτι τέτοιο, οπότε πάλι θα επιλέξει με βάση το τι θεωρεί πιο λογικό και ποιος τον πείθει περισσότερο, παρότι η απάντηση βρίσκεται εδώ, με την μορφή λογιστικής ταυτότητας.

Το ίδιο λοιπόν θα κάνει και για το δημοψήφισμα. Δεν θα κάτσει να εξετάσει τις συνέπειες των μέτρων ούτε καν να κατανοήσει τι λένε τα μέτρα αλλά θα συνεκτιμήσει τι λένε οι πολιτικοί της χώρας του, οι πολιτικοί των άλλων χωρών που εμπλέκονται, οι οικονομολόγοι που εκφράζουν άποψη και η προσωπική τους θέαση για τα πράγματα, οι αγωνίες τους, οι φόβοι τους και το ένστικτό τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Χέλλε, επειδή ο λαός δεν καταλαβαίνει τα τεχνικά θέματα, γι' αυτό ψηφίζει κυβερνήσεις για να τα διαπραγματεύονται για λογαριασμό του, όχι για να τον καλούν να ψηφίσει σε δημοψήφισμα επί ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ!



Ναι, αλλά δεν τις ψηφίζει με αμπεμπαμπλόμ ούτε με σειρά προτεραιότητας. Τις ψηφίζει με κριτήριο ποιος θα τα διαχειριστεί καλύτερα, πράγμα που θεωρητικά και τεχνικά δεν μπορεί να κάνει αν δεν κατανοεί τα ζητήματα. Αυτός είναι εντελώς διαφορετικός τρόπος από τον οποίον λειτουργούμε στην ανάθεση όλων των υπόλοιπων εργασιών. Όταν π.χ. αναθέτεις σε έναν τεχνικό να σου φτιάξει κάτι, μπορεί να μην κατέχεις τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες της εργασίας, όμως μπορείς να κρίνεις αν ο τεχνικός λέει βλακείες ή όχι γιατί έχεις μια πιο χειροπιαστή ιδέα για την δουλειά που του αναθέτεις. Εκτός πια κι αν έχεις μηδενική σχέση με το αντικείμενο.

Γενικά, πώς ξέρεις ποιος είναι πιο ικανός να διαχειριστεί το Χ τεχνικό θέμα αν δεν ξέρεις τίποτα για το Χ τεχνικό θέμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2015)

Γι΄αυτό και τα δημοψηφίσματα έχουν απλά και σαφή ερωτήματα όπου καθένας μπορεί να καταλάβει σχετικά εύκολα το ζήτημα και να τοποθετηθεί με ένα ναι ή ένα όχι. Και ειλικρινά είναι πολύ λίγα πια τα θέματα που δεν είναι τόσο περίπλοκα. Ακόμη και το θέμα Βασιλεία vs Δημοκρατία θα ήταν σήμερα πολύ πιο περίπλοκο (ποια βασιλεία, ποιος τύπος δημοκρατίας) από ό,τι όταν έγινε το μοναδικό μάλλον σοβαρό δημοψήφισμα που έγινε ποτέ στη χώρα.

Επομένως, κάθε δημοψήφισμα που έχει σχέση με ευρωπαϊκά θέματα αν μεν είναι νομισματικό ανάγεται (στις σημερινές συνθήκες μας) άμεσα στο ευρώ ή δραχμή (και επειδή έξοδος από το ευρώ μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με έξοδο από την ΕΕ) ανάγεται στο μέσα ή έξω από την ΕΕ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2015)

Στρατούλης: Πώς προσπαθεί να πείσει συνταξιούχο να ψηφίσει όχι στο δημοψήφισμα [βίντεο]

Πηγή: http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/21426...sei-ohi-sto-dimopsifisma-vinteo#ixzz3eNDlZA1v


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Όταν π.χ. αναθέτεις σε έναν τεχνικό να σου φτιάξει κάτι, μπορεί να μην κατέχεις τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες της εργασίας, όμως μπορείς να κρίνεις αν ο τεχνικός λέει βλακείες ή όχι γιατί έχεις μια πιο χειροπιαστή ιδέα για την δουλειά που του αναθέτεις. Εκτός πια κι αν έχεις μηδενική σχέση με το αντικείμενο.


Με δουλεύεις τώρα ή δεν έχεις καμιά συναίσθηση τι λες; Όταν αναθέτω σ' έναν τεχνικό να μου φτιάξει κάτι, όπως λες, του δείχνω προφανώς εμπιστοσύνη ότι ξέρει το αντικείμενο. Όταν ο τεχνικός πρέπει να αποφασίσει πώς θα λύσει το πρόβλημα που του ανέθεσα, *δεν ρωτάει τη δική μου γνώμη! Επειδή εγώ δεν ξέρω, είπαμε! Σ' αυτόν το ανέθεσα! *Η ανάθεση στον τεχνικό είναι οι εκλογές. Αναθέσαμε στην κυβέρνηση να λύσει τα προβλήματά μας. Το δημοψήφισμα είναι να ρωτάει εμένα ο τεχνικός πώς να κάνει τη δουλειά του. 

Αμάν, τα επιχειρήματά σου είναι σκέτη τρολιά, βρε αδερφέ. Μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν συνειδητοποιείς τι γράφεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γι΄αυτό και τα δημοψηφίσματα έχουν απλά και σαφή ερωτήματα όπου καθένας μπορεί να καταλάβει σχετικά εύκολα το ζήτημα και να τοποθετηθεί με ένα ναι ή ένα όχι. Και ειλικρινά είναι πολύ λίγα πια τα θέματα που δεν είναι τόσο περίπλοκα. Ακόμη και το θέμα Βασιλεία vs Δημοκρατία θα ήταν σήμερα πολύ πιο περίπλοκο (ποια βασιλεία, ποιος τύπος δημοκρατίας) από ό,τι όταν έγινε το μοναδικό μάλλον σοβαρό δημοψήφισμα που έγινε ποτέ στη χώρα.
> 
> Επομένως, κάθε δημοψήφισμα που έχει σχέση με ευρωπαϊκά θέματα αν μεν είναι νομισματικό ανάγεται (στις σημερινές συνθήκες μας) άμεσα στο ευρώ ή δραχμή (και επειδή έξοδος από το ευρώ μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με έξοδο από την ΕΕ) ανάγεται στο μέσα ή έξω από την ΕΕ.




Δεν διαφωνώ, αντιθέτως θεωρώ ότι για να είναι όσο πιο ουσιώδες το δημοψήφισμα είναι υπεύθυνη η πολιτεία να ενημερώσει τους πολίτες από πολύ πιο πριν (μήνες κατά προτίμηση) για το πλήρες αντικείμενο του δημοψηφίσματος, να προτρέψει τους πολίτες να ψάξουν και να αναλύσουν το θέμα, να τους κατευθύνει στις κατάλληλες πηγές και γενικά να φροντίσει να πάρει όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ώστε ο πολίτης να είναι όσο πιο καλά και βαθιά ενημερωμένος γίνεται για το ζήτημα του δημοψηφίσματος, ώστε η επιλογή του να γίνει στην βάση της ορθολογικής κρίσης.

Αλλά... δεν υπάρχει η λέξη ορθολογισμός στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο (εμ.. όχι κυριολεκτικά). Οπότε όλο το παραπάνω είναι κατά τι ουτοπικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Με δουλεύεις τώρα ή δεν έχεις καμιά συναίσθηση τι λες; Όταν αναθέτω σ' έναν τεχνικό να μου φτιάξει κάτι, όπως λες, του δείχνω προφανώς εμπιστοσύνη ότι ξέρει το αντικείμενο. Όταν ο τεχνικός πρέπει να αποφασίσει πώς θα λύσει το πρόβλημα που του ανέθεσα, *δεν ρωτάει τη δική μου γνώμη! Επειδή εγώ δεν ξέρω, είπαμε! Σ' αυτόν το ανέθεσα! *Η ανάθεση στον τεχνικό είναι οι εκλογές. Αναθέσαμε στην κυβέρνηση να λύσει τα προβλήματά μας. Το δημοψήφισμα είναι να ρωτάει εμένα ο τεχνικός πώς να κάνει τη δουλειά του.
> 
> Αμάν, τα επιχειρήματά σου είναι σκέτη τρολιά, βρε αδερφέ. Μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν συνειδητοποιείς τι γράφεις.



Χαλάρωσε. Παράδειγμα:

Τα windows σου χάλασαν. Έχεις να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα σε μερικούς τεχνικούς. Στο παρελθόν ο ένας απ' αυτούς σού έκανε ζημιά και φέρνεις εμένα. Έρχομαι και σου λέω ότι άρπαξε ο boot sector και λύνεται με ένα απλό fixboot/fixmbr, αλλά υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να χάσεις τα δεδομένα σου. Μπορείς επίσης να κάνεις επανεγκατάσταση των windows, πράγμα που θα σβήσει μεν το partition σου, αλλά δεν θα χάσεις τα αρχεία που έχεις στο άλλο partition.

Αυτή είναι η ερώτηση που σου κάνω εγώ ο τεχνικός. Εσύ καλείσαι να απαντήσεις. Στο τηλέφωνο μιλάς με τον άλλον τεχνικό και σου λέει ότι το fixmbr θα σβήσει σίγουρα τα αρχεία σου και να επιλέξεις την επανεγκατάσταση (κατά προτίμηση να με διώξεις και να αφήσεις αυτόν να την κάνει).


----------



## Marinos (Jun 28, 2015)

Να υποθέσω, αγαπητοί, ότι εδώ είμαστε όλοι και όλες ειδικοί οικονομολόγοι οπότε δικαιούμαστε την αποψάρα μας (με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα, όπως διαπιστώνω) για όλα αυτά τα τεχνικά θέματα αντίθετα με... ξερωγώ, όλους τους άλλους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2015)

Έχει δίκιο ο Έλλη. Το θέμα είναι εξαιρετικά περίπλοκο, αλλά η κυβέρνηση έχει αρκετές μέρες να το εξηγήσει και να το απλοποιήσει. Από τη μια μεριά, υπάρχει το σχέδιο των θεσμών, το οποίο βαφτίζεται ΚΑΚΟ. Δεν χρειάζεται να μελετήσει κανείς λεπτομέρειες, δεν χρειάζεται να καταλάβουμε τι είναι τα ισοδύναμα. Στο κάτω κάτω ούτε η κυβέρνηση ασχολήθηκε να τα καταλάβει όλον αυτό τον καιρό. Το κλειδί ήταν «τέρμα στη λιτότητα». Αυτό έλεγε μέχρι που αναγκάστηκε να κάτσει να εξειδικεύσει στην ισοσκέλιση του προϋπολογισμού. Και τότε χρειάστηκε να μπει η υπογραφή Τσίπρα κάτω από 47 περίπλοκες σελίδες που θα έκαναν το κόμμα και την κυβέρνηση από δυο χωριά. Τώρα, με το εφεύρημα του δημοψηφίσματος, πετυχαίνει συσπείρωση εναντίον του εξωτερικού και του εσωτερικού εχθρού με την απλότητα (και την απατηλότητα) των προεκλογικών συνθημάτων. Ας αναρωτηθούμε και τι θέλει να την κάνει αυτή τη συσπείρωση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2015)

Και για να μη χάνετε χρόνο διαβάζοντας μακροσκελή τεχνικά κείμενα, ορίστε:

Να τι σημαίνει ΟΧΙ (Κατά την Αυγή)

ΟΧΙ στους εκβιασμούς και στα τελεσίγραφα
ΟΧΙ στην κοινωνική χρεοκοπία
ΟΧΙ στα Μνημόνια και στη λιτότητα
http://www.avgi.gr/article/5658183/oxi

Άρα το ΝΑΙ είναι:

ΝΑΙ στους εκβιασμούς και στα τελεσίγραφα
ΝΑΙ στην κοινωνική χρεοκοπία
ΝΑΙ στα Μνημόνια και στη λιτότητα


Απλά πράγματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

Ας το απλοποιήσω κι εγώ.

Όχι σημαίνει:

Όχι στο χάος
Όχι στην αβεβαιότητα
Όχι σε άλλους πέντε μήνες ηλίθιων διαπραγματεύσεων (το πιο υπεραισιόδοξο σενάριο)


Ναι σημαίνει:

Ναι στην διατήρηση της ηρεμίας στην Ευρώπη
Ναι στο τέλος του θεάτρου
Ναι στα σημεία που είναι σωστά στο κείμενο (για τα άδικα κομμάτια τα ξαναλέμε αφού επανέλθει η ηρεμία)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2015)

Διαβάζω σχόλια νεαρών ατόμων στο ΦΒ, που με μεγάλη πλειοψηφία υποστηρίζουν το όχι. Λέει κάποια κοπελιά που ισχυρίζεται ότι «έχει μελετήσει πολιτική επιστήμη και πολιτική οικονομία επί σειρά ετών»: "Εγκληματικό είναι να υποστηρίζεις *αντισυνταγματικά μέτρα* *βίαιης φτωχοποίησης*. Εγκληματικό είναι να αδιαφορείς για τις ουρές στον οαεδ και να προωθείς σενάρια ουρών σε ΑΤΜ".

Ας προσπεράσουμε τα "σενάρια ουρών στα ΑΤΜ" που κατατάσσει το νεαρό αυτό άτομο στην κατηγορία delusional, και πάμε στη «βίαιη φτωχοποίηση». Θα είναι newspeak για τη χρεοκοπία, μάλλον. Λες και όταν χρεοκοπεί κάποιος, είτε είναι άτομο, είτε εταιρεία, είτε κράτος, η "φτωχοποίηση" γίνεται σιγά-σιγά, για να μη σου έρθουν όλα απότομα. Πρώτα σου κόβουν τις καθημερινές εξόδους στα κλαμπ, μετά σου κόβουν τις επισκέψεις στο Mall, μετά σου κόβουν το μηνιαίο μανικιούρ-πεντικιούρ, και κάποια στιγμή φτάνεις στην έσχατη φτωχοποίηση να μην μπορείς να αγοράσεις το καινούργιο iPhone και αναγκάζεσαι, ω της φρίκης, να μείνεις με το παλιό.

Τελικά, έχουμε φτιάξει τη νέα γενιά που μας αξίζει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Τελικά, έχουμε φτιάξει τη νέα γενιά που μας αξίζει.



Μηδενίζεις.:)


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Τελικά, έχουμε φτιάξει τη νέα γενιά που μας αξίζει.



Καλά που το καταλάβατε όσοι είσαστε γονείς. 
Εμείς που τρώμε στη μάπα τα δικά σας, όμως...


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2015)

Λοιπόν, για να επανέρθω:
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο κόσμος με το που έμαθε για δημοψήφισμα πανικοβλήθηκε με την ιδέα ότι μπορεί να βγούμε από την ΕΕ, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας για το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος. 
Από την άλλη, αισθάνομαι ότι ζω στιγμές δεκαετίας του ’80. Πόλωση, πόλωση και πόλωση. 
Οι γνωστοί μου που είναι νεοφώτιστοι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (πρώην ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ- άλλο κόμμα που πήγαν πρώτη φορά αριστερά) έχουν μετατραπεί σε αλητεία το τελευταίο πεντάμηνο και τώρα από προχτές το έχουν παραξηλώσει. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η καφρίλα προϋπήρχε και είναι η κλασική καφρίλα του Έλληνα οπαδού, απλά δεν είχε βρει τρόπο να εκδηλωθεί τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια.
Οι γνωστοί μου που δεν είναι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ από την άλλη βλέπω να συζητάνε ότι πρέπει να κατέβουνε στους δρόμους κλπ κλπ, γιατί αισθάνονται αποκλεισμένοι από το δημόσιο λόγο. 

Κάπου στη μέση είμαστε οι υπόλοιποι. Χτες το απόγευμα είχαμε μαζευτεί μια παρέα Έλληνες για καφέ και διαπίστωσα π.χ. ότι δεν έχω μόνο εγώ γονείς που είναι στόκοι στα οικονομικά. Υπήρχε κι άλλος που οι γονείς του αρνούνταν να βγάλουν τα λεφτά τους από τις ελληνικές τράπεζες και όποτε τους έλεγε να τα βγάλουν έξω η απάντηση ήταν «όλα θα πάνε καλά, όλα είναι σώου και θα τελειώσει». 
Γκρινιάξαμε επίσης για το ότι οι Έλληνες του εξωτερικού, τουλάχιστον της ΕΕ που μας καίει, για μια ακόμα φορά δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα ψήφου. 
Γκρινιάξαμε για την ασάφεια και την αοριστολογία του δημοψηφίσματος. Θα μειωθούν οι συντάξεις αν ψηφίσω ΝΑΙ. ΟΚ, πόσο; Κι αν ψηφίσω Όχι, πόσο θα μειωθούν;
Είχαμε και μια Ολλανδέζα στην παρέα, η οποία έδειχνε μεγάλη κατανόηση στις επιδρομές στα σουπερμάρκετ. Οι Ολλανδοί στον πόλεμο πείνασαν, οπότε ξέρουν από τέτοια. 

Πίσω στο σπίτι, συγκρίνω τις ειδήσεις από Ελλάδα (Ναυτεμπορική κυρίως) με τις ειδήσεις από τα πρακτορεία κι αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ο πρωθυπουργός μιλάει για «μέγιστη ντροπή για τη δημοκρατική παράδοση της Ε.Ε», αφού με βάση ό,τι λένε τα ξένα πρακτορεία εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα που να δίνει αφορμή για τέτοιες δηλώσεις (κι έχω δουλέψει σαν παραγωγός ειδήσεων, οπότε ξέρω να διαβάζω τις ειδήσεις). Τελικά ποιος δουλεύει ποιον; 

Απάντηση στο αρχικό μου ερώτημα δεν πήρα, οπότε μένω κι εγώ με τις απορίες της Όλι, αν και διαφωνώ με μερικά από αυτά που γράφει.

Άντε, καλή βδομάδα, χωρίς μετρητά. Ευκαιρία να πληρώνετε με τις κάρτες σας.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2015)

Μπα, ούτε με τις κάρτες. Ακούω ότι το όριο θα ισχύει ανά άτομο και ανά τράπεζα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 28, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Ας αρχίσω με μια σημειολογική παρατήρηση: βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν στην ανωτέρω περιγραφή η Ενωμένη Ευρώπη και οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Ευρώπης, όχι όμως η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Γι' αυτό υποθέτω μιλάει για ρομαντισμό ο Μαρίνος. Δεν θέλω όμως να αφαιρέσω τον ρομαντισμό από την πολιτική, ούτε θέλω να μιλήσω για πολιτική stricto sensu, οπότε θα περιοριστώ στο όραμα της Ευρώπης ... Νιώθω κι εγώ Ευρωπαίος, με όλες τις έννοιες του όρου (όπως εξάλλου και πολλοί που είναι ή δηλώνουν αριστεροί) και θα ήμουν υπό κανονικές συνθήκες πλήρως διατεθειμένος να παραβλέψω ως συγκυριακό πρόβλημα το τι είναι σήμερα η Ευρώπη για να μη θέσω σε κίνδυνο το ουτοπικό όραμα της Ευρώπης... Θεωρώ λάθος την έξοδο από την ευρωζώνη ... Αν θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε όχι πρακτικά, αλλά για το όραμα της Ευρώπης, δεν βλέπω πώς μπορούμε να συγυρίσουμε τα του οίκου μας χωρίς να επιδιώξουμε μια άλλη Ευρώπη, χωρίς το όραμα ενός διαφορετικού ευρύτερου οίκου. Με την έννοια αυτή, αδυνατώ να συμμεριστώ _ιδεολογικά _το ευρωπαϊκό πρόταγμα στην παρούσα συγκυρία. Η απονομιμοποίηση είναι, δυστυχώς, αμφίδρομο φαινόμενο.



*«Ε.Ε., η μόνη ουτοπία που λειτουργεί» *

Ματέι Βιζνιέκ (Ρουμανο-Γάλλος) : «Παρά τα σοβαρά προβλήματά της, η Ευρώπη συνεχίζει να έχει τον ρόλο του ηγέτη της δημοκρατίας στον κόσμο. Είναι ένας χώρος όπου τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα ακόμα υπόκεινται σε νόμους, υπάρχουν ακόμη κοινωνικά πλεονεκτήματα που δεν έχουν καταστραφεί. Το κράτος του δικαίου λειτουργεί».

Από εδώ.

Πιδύε, συμφωνώ σε όλα και πλειοδοτώ. Πολύ σωστά διέβλεψες τη διάκριση μεταξύ Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (ως οργανισμού) και Ενωμένης Ευρώπης (ως οράματος). Το πώς θα συγκλίνουν τα δύο είναι το ζητούμενο. Πώς θα γεφυρωθεί το δημοκρατικό έλλειμμα, πώς θα διαμορφωθεί ο ευρωπαϊκός Δήμος. Αλλά αν είναι να γίνει κάτι, θα γίνει, πολύ φυσικά, μέσα στους κόλπους του μορφώματος Ε.Ε., όχι έξω από αυτό. Χτίζοντας συμμαχίες (ξεχάστηκε το παλιό σύνθημα «Η Ευρώπη των λαών κόντρα στην Ευρώπη των κρατών»;) με στρατηγική στόχευση, όχι με τσαμπουκάδες, ζουρνάδες και νταούλια. Και θα είναι ασυγχώρητη ακρισία να έχουμε μείνει εμείς απ' έξω διά του αυτοαποκλεισμού μας. Θα είναι χειρότερο από έγκλημα, θα είναι λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 29, 2015)

SBE said:


> Καλά που το καταλάβατε όσοι είσαστε γονείς.


Δεν έχουν συμβάλει μόνο οι γονείς, όμως. Κάνουν μια χαρά τη δουλειά τους και οι δάσκαλοι και οι πανεπιστημιακοί καθηγητές και τα κόμματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Έτοιμα και τυπωμένα είναι τα ψηφοδέλτια για το δημοψήφισμα, όπως μόλις αποκάλυψε στον επαναστατικό της οίστρο στο Μέγκα η υπουργός κυρία Φωτίου.

Αν δούλευε και για τα υπόλοιπα θέματα στην Ελλάδα πέντε μήνες όπως δουλεύει η κυβέρνηση από το Σάββατο βράδυ, θα ήμασταν η πρώτη χώρα στον κόσμο.

(Όποιος ισχυριστεί ότι τα είχαν τυπωμένα από πριν, προφανώς κινδυνολογεί.)


----------



## stathis (Jun 29, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Να υποθέσω, αγαπητοί, ότι εδώ είμαστε όλοι και όλες ειδικοί οικονομολόγοι οπότε δικαιούμαστε την αποψάρα μας (με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα, όπως διαπιστώνω) για όλα αυτά τα τεχνικά θέματα αντίθετα με... ξερωγώ, όλους τους άλλους.


Αυτό ακριβώς, τίποτ' άλλο (που έλεγε μια ψυχή :)).
Συνεχίστε τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

ΟΚ, ας μη μιλάμε οικονομικά, ας μιλήσουμε πολιτικά.

Με ενδιαφέρει να ακούσω επιχειρήματα για το ποιος πιστεύει ότι η Ευρώπη θα σπεύσει να ξαναδιαπραγματευτεί επειδή σε ένα δημοψήφισμα παρωδία θα προστεθούν στις ψήφους Σύριζα και Ανέλ οι ψήφοι της Χρυσαβγής -- και γιατί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Συγγνώμη, έχω και ένα μάλλον οικονομικής φύσης. Σύμφωνα με την ΠΝΠ, αν είσαι συνταξιούχος της ΔΕΗ (που δεν ξέρω πόσα παίρνουν, 1500, 2000 γουοτέβερ) εξαιρείσαι από τους περιορισμούς και εισπράττεις κανονικά. Αν είσαι άνεργος, θα στηθείς πέντε μέρες να παίρνεις από 60 ευρώ την ημέρα από το επίδομά σου. Τι λένε άραγε σχετικά ο Κρούγκμαν και ο Πικετί (τον οποίο, παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω διαβάσει και είναι πάνω στο γραφείο μου αν χρειαστεί κανείς κανά απόσπασμα).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2015)

Για του λόγου το αληθές, ΠΝΠ, Άρθρο 1, παράγραφος 1, εδάφιο β: 
Η καταβολή των συντάξεων εξαιρείται από τους περιορισμούς τραπεζικών συναλλαγών της παρούσας. Οι διοικήσεις των πιστωτικών ιδρυμάτων θα ανακοινώσουν τον τρόπο καταβολής των συντάξεων και τα συγκεκριμένα ανά περιοχή υποκαταστήματά τους, τα οποία θα λειτουργήσουν για το σκοπό αυτό.​


----------



## stathis (Jun 29, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, ας μη μιλάμε οικονομικά, ας μιλήσουμε πολιτικά.
> 
> Με ενδιαφέρει να ακούσω επιχειρήματα για το ποιος πιστεύει ότι η Ευρώπη θα σπεύσει να ξαναδιαπραγματευτεί επειδή σε ένα δημοψήφισμα παρωδία θα προστεθούν στις ψήφους Σύριζα και Ανέλ οι ψήφοι της Χρυσαβγής -- και γιατί;


Το πνεύμα μου (και του Μαρίνου υποθέτω, στον βαθμό που μου επιτρέπεται να μιλάω για λογαριασμό του) δεν ήταν ότι δεν μπορείτε να μιλάτε για οικονομικά, αλλά πως δεν μπορείτε να χτυπιέστε ότι ο κόσμος δεν προλαβαίνει μέσα σε μια βδομάδα να ενημερωθεί και να πάρει την απόφασή του, όταν όλοι εμείς παίρνουμε θέση για κάθε νέα πρόταση συμφωνίας σχεδόν στη στιγμή.
Όσον αφορά την καραμέλα περί άθροισης των ψήφων της Χρυσής Αυγής σε εκείνες του Σύριζα, σόρι αλλά τη θεωρώ απαράδεκτη. Άσε που δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι η ψήφος του κόσμου θα είναι πλήρως ευθυγραμμισμένη με τη θέση του κόμματος που ψήφισε ο καθένας τον Γενάρη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 29, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Για του λόγου το αληθές, ΠΝΠ, Άρθρο 1, παράγραφος 1, εδάφιο β:Η καταβολή των συντάξεων εξαιρείται από τους περιορισμούς τραπεζικών συναλλαγών της παρούσας. Οι διοικήσεις των πιστωτικών ιδρυμάτων θα ανακοινώσουν τον τρόπο καταβολής των συντάξεων και τα συγκεκριμένα ανά περιοχή υποκαταστήματά τους, τα οποία θα λειτουργήσουν για το σκοπό αυτό.​


Δηλαδή, αν τα λεφτά που μπήκαν στον λογαριασμό σου ήταν από τον ιδιώτη εργοδότη σου, δεν μπορείς να τα σηκώσεις, μπορείς μόνο αν είσαι συνταξιούχος;​


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2015)

Χμ, εδώ δεν μπορείς ούτε αν είσαι άνεργος και παίρνεις επίδομα ΟΑΕΔ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

stathis said:


> Όσον αφορά την καραμέλα περί άθροισης των ψήφων της Χρυσής Αυγής σε εκείνες του Σύριζα, σόρι αλλά τη θεωρώ απαράδεκτη.


ΟΚ, και υποθέτω ότι το ίδιο θα σε εκνεύριζαν στο παρελθόν (και θα σε εκνευρίζουν ακόμη και σήμερα) και εκείνα τα «ναι, αλλά εσείς με τον Βορίδη, τον Άδωνη, τον Μπαλτάκο κλπ κλπ». Επειδή τα περί Μπαλτάκου (θαυμαστή του Τσίπρα στο μεταξύ) τα άκουσα πρωί πρωί από υπουργό της κυβέρνησης.

Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα, Στάθη μου; Ότι τα δημοψηφίσματα πολώνουν. Και πολώνουν ακόμη χειρότερα αν το διακύβευμα δεν είναι σαφές και ο κόσμος νιώθει ότι κάτι γίνεται πίσω από την πλάτη του. Δεν είναι σαν τις εκλογές όπου καθένας ψηφίζει την πολιτική που θεωρεί σωστή. Γι' αυτό εκλέγουμε κυβερνήσεις με άνεση χρόνου και δεν κάνουμε γενικές συνελεύσεις επί παντός επιστητού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2015)

stathis said:


> Άσε που δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι η ψήφος του κόσμου θα είναι πλήρως ευθυγραμμισμένη με τη θέση του κόμματος που ψήφισε ο καθένας τον Γενάρη.



Δεν είναι. Από την ώρα που ανακοινώθηκε το δημοψήφισμα παρακολουθώ τις απόψεις του καθενός (βλέπω αρκετό κόσμο καθημερινά). Μιλάμε για καμμιά σχέση.

Για τις συντάξεις υπάρχει μια λογική, ότι έχουν ήδη καταβληθεί έτσι κι αλλιώς. Επίσης χρειάζεται να κινηθεί η οικονομία μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Δεν συμφωνώ με αυτήν την λογική, αλλά την κατανοώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Ενημερωτικά, αυτό είναι δείγμα από το έγγραφο που μοιράστηκε στη Βουλή και επί τη βάσει του οποίου οδηγούμαστε στο δημοψήφισμα που θα διχάσει τον ελληνισμό για τα επόμενα σαράντα χρόνια:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Χμ, εδώ δεν μπορείς ούτε αν είσαι άνεργος και παίρνεις επίδομα ΟΑΕΔ.



Το μέγιστο επίδομα ανεργίας, σύμφωνα με τον ΟΑΕΔ, είναι 576 ευρώ και καταβάλλεται κάθε Παρασκευή, δηλαδή σε περίπου τέσσερα τεμάχια τον μήνα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το επίδομα της περασμένης Παρασκευής μπορεί να το εισπράξει ο δικαιούχος από ATM σε δυο μέρες και κάτι με τον περιορισμό των 60 ευρώ/μέρα (για το μέγιστο δυνατό επίδομα).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2015)

Η ΠΝΠ δεν λέει ότι δεν μπορείς να το πάρεις καθόλου. Λέει ότι αν είσαι συνταξιούχος εμπίπτεις σε ειδική κατηγορία, ασχέτως του πόσα παίρνεις ως συνταξιούχος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2015)

Ναι βρε, απλά επειδή είπες ότι ο δικαιούχος του επιδόματος δεν μπορεί να πάρει το επίδομα μπραφ ενώ ο συνταξιούχος μπορεί, απλά προσθέτω την πληροφορία ότι το επίδομα ανεργίας καταβάλλεται σε μικρά ποσά, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Για ανέργους χωρίς τέκνα δεν είναι ούτε 90 ευρώ την εβδομάδα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2015)

Μια απορία που είχα προχτές παρακολουθώντας τη συζήτηση στη Βουλή ήταν που δεν βρέθηκε ένας (1) άνθρωπος από το κυβερνητικό στρατόπεδο να διατυπώσει την παραμικρή ένσταση για τη νομιμότητα, τη σκοπιμότητα ή την αποτελεσματικότητα της έμπνευσης για το δημοψήφισμα. Για να καταγράψουμε το σημείο όπου αρχίζει το ξήλωμα του πουλόβερ, προσθέτω σύνδεσμο στην επιστολή του Κώστα Χρυσόγονου.

http://chrysogonos.blogspot.gr/2015/06/19-2015.html

*Η λαϊκή εντολή προς την κυβέρνηση είναι εντολή για σκληρή διαπραγμάτευση και όχι για χρεοκοπία και έξοδο από την ευρωζώνη και ενδεχομένως και την Ένωση.*


----------



## stathis (Jun 29, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, και υποθέτω ότι το ίδιο θα σε εκνεύριζαν στο παρελθόν (και θα σε εκνευρίζουν ακόμη και σήμερα) και εκείνα τα «ναι, αλλά εσείς με τον Βορίδη, τον Άδωνη, τον Μπαλτάκο κλπ κλπ». Επειδή τα περί Μπαλτάκου (θαυμαστή του Τσίπρα στο μεταξύ) τα άκουσα πρωί πρωί από υπουργό της κυβέρνησης.


Όχι, δεν με εκνευρίζουν το ίδιο (αν και συμφωνώ ότι κι αυτό έχει γίνει καραμέλα), και θα σου πω γιατί:
Περίπτωση α: την Κυριακή θα ψηφίσω "Όχι", και το ίδιο θα κάνει και η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των ψηφοφόρων της ΧΑ. Πρέπει να ντρέπομαι; Σημαίνει ότι κάναμε την ίδια επιλογή ακολουθώντας τα ίδια μονοπάτια συλλογιστικής, έχοντας τα ίδια κίνητρα, επιθυμίες ή και φαντασιώσεις ακόμη; Για να το πω αλλιώς, αν στη θέση της ΧΑ βάλουμε τους ΑΝΕΛ, μπορεί η ψήφος μου να ταυτίζεται με του Καμμένου, αλλά, π.χ., ξενερώνω με τις αναφορές στο Κούγκι, ενώ βρήκα την προχθεσινή ομιλία του στη Βουλή κωμικοτραγική. Οπότε τι;
Περίπτωση β: κόμματα «προοδευτικά», «σοσιαλιστικά» (ΠΑΣΟΚ) και «(υπεύθυνα) αριστερά» (ΔΗΜΑΡ) επιλέγουν να συγκυβερνήσουν με την πιο ακραία μεταπολιτευτικά δεξιά, με φασισταριά σαν αυτά που αναφέρεις σε θέσεις-κλειδιά. Ε όχι, δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο!
Ειδικά για τον Μπαλτάκο (ο οποίος το '44 θα είχε ντυθεί τσολιάς και το '70 θα ήταν υπουργός της χούντας), αν δηλώνει θαυμαστής του Τσίπρα (το αγνοούσα παντελώς), είναι δικό του πρόβλημα και όχι του Τσίπρα. Δεν αποκλείεται μάλιστα να το κάνει για να συντηρήσει τη διαφοροποίηση και αποστασιοποίησή του από τον Σαμαρά. Αντίστοιχα, εάν η Μαρί Λεπέν επέλεξε να υποστηρίξει τον Σύριζα παραμονές των εκλογών του Γενάρη, για δικούς της προφανείς λόγους, έπρεπε να απολογηθεί ο Σύριζα γι' αυτό; (Οι σκάηδες βέβαια τρίβαν τα χέρια τους.)
Last but not least (και χωρίς να αναφέρομαι σε εσένα προσωπικά σε καμία περίπτωση!), η απόσταση από το προαναφερθέν επιχείρημα μέχρι την άθλια θεωρία των δύο άκρων είναι ελάχιστη.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα, Στάθη μου; Ότι τα δημοψηφίσματα πολώνουν. Και πολώνουν ακόμη χειρότερα αν το διακύβευμα δεν είναι σαφές και ο κόσμος νιώθει ότι κάτι γίνεται πίσω από την πλάτη του. Δεν είναι σαν τις εκλογές όπου καθένας ψηφίζει την πολιτική που θεωρεί σωστή. Γι' αυτό εκλέγουμε κυβερνήσεις με άνεση χρόνου και δεν κάνουμε γενικές συνελεύσεις επί παντός επιστητού.


Σίγουρα τα δημοψηφίσματα πολώνουν, πολύ περισσότερο από τις εκλογές, αλλά ενίοτε πρέπει να γίνονται. Εγώ είμαι πολωμένος [χρησιμοποιώ τη λέξη καταχρηστικά, αφού προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη τουλάχιστον δύο προσώπων (κάτι σαν το «ο Μήτρογλου συγκλίνει» :))] προ πολλού, και δεν μου αρέσει αυτό (σου το είχα πει και σε προσωπική επικοινωνία, αν θυμάσαι). Και γι' αυτό προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τα πολιτικά νήματα, όχι πάντα με επιτυχία. Τι να κάνω, έσπασε ο διάολος το ποδάρι του να έχω επείγοντα ερωτήματα προς το φόρουμ ταυτόχρονα με την προκήρυξη δημοψηφίσματος... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Τhe forum must go on! :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Η ΠΝΠ δεν λέει ότι δεν μπορείς να το πάρεις καθόλου. Λέει ότι αν είσαι συνταξιούχος εμπίπτεις σε ειδική κατηγορία, ασχέτως του πόσα παίρνεις ως συνταξιούχος.



Όπως είδαμε όμως, οι συνταξιούχοι δεν ξέρουν οι πιο πολλοί ούτε αν έχουν κάρτα για αναλήψεις, μόνο μετρητά στο χέρι καταλαβαίνουν. Οπότε δώρο άδωρο η καταβολή των συντάξεων, αν δεν ανοίξουν οι τράπεζες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από σήμερα θα ρωτάω «ποιο είναι το περιεχόμενο και οι συνέπειες της επικράτησης του όχι στο δημοψήφισμα».



Αν πάντως θεωρείς ότι μετρά η απάντηση του Γιούνκερ: 
*
Ο ελληνικός λαός πρέπει να πει "Ναι" στην Ευρώπη - Ένα "όχι" θα σημαίνει "όχι" στην Ευρώπη*
http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/article/284566/giounker-den-einai-i-europi-ena-theatro-diamahis/


----------



## Marinos (Jun 29, 2015)

Στοιχεία για το διάλογο Δόκτορος-Στάθη:





:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Ναι, μόλις το πληροφορήθηκα κι εγώ. Άλλα ήταν περισσότεροι οι πιστοί του Όχι... Πολλοί οι χριστιανοί συριζαίοι στη Θεσσαλονίκη, φαίνεται...:devil:

(Εναλλακτικά, μια και είμαστε και γλωσσικό φόρουμ, πότε-πότε :): _Μην κατουράς στη θάλασσα, θα το βρεις στο αλάτι_...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2015)

Σύντομη συμβολή στη συζήτηση Στάθη - δόκτορα:

Καταλαβαίνω γιατί η Χρυσή Αυγή θα ψηφίσει Όχι. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο Άνθιμος θα ψηφίσει Ναι. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο Στάθης θα ψηφίσει Όχι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Ο Άνθιμος θα μπορούσε να ψηφίσει Ναι επειδή η εκκλησία συμμετέχει σε πολλά κοινοτικά προγράμματα, π.χ., ή επειδή καταλαβαίνει ότι με την Ελλάδα εκτός ΕΕ θα χάσει τα αγαπημένα του παιχνιδάκια (π.χ. μακεδονικό) ή κάποια άλλα πράγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Οι ψηφοφόροι του Όχι αυξάνονται: Τζένεραλ Άνεμος Πόλιντορ (υποθέτω και οι κοράκλες στον προστατευόμενο βιότοπο των υπαλλήλων της Βουλής).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2015)

Δήμοι: Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος και πόροι για το δημοψήφισμα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Αλιβιζάτος: Η εκτροπή συνεχίζεται


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2015)

Γιατί το «Ναι» είναι κάτω απ' το «Όχι»;


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ενημερωτικά, αυτό είναι δείγμα από το έγγραφο που μοιράστηκε στη Βουλή και επί τη βάσει του οποίου οδηγούμαστε στο δημοψήφισμα που θα διχάσει τον ελληνισμό για τα επόμενα σαράντα χρόνια:



Έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα. Φαίνεται εμφανώς ότι το πάνω κέιμενο έχει συνταχθεί από την *ελληνική* πλευρά και απευθύνεται στους εταίρους. Πρόκειται προφανώς για το κείμενο που στάλθηκε στους θεσμούς με υπογραφή Τσίπρα στις 22/6. Δημοσιεύτηκε από την Αυγή εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Προέρχεται από τον τοίχο στο φβ γνωστού μνημονιακού δημοσιογράφου. Αν είναι λάθος, να το σβήσουμε φυσικά.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2015)

Προσπαθώ εδώ και τρεις μέρες να βρω το κείμενο με τίτλο "Reforms for the completion of the current program and beyond" που υποτίθεται ότι κατέθεσαν οι θεσμοί στην ελληνική πλευρά στις 25/6, και το μόνο που έχω βρει είναι το κείμενο που ποστάρει ο δόκτορας, το οποίο όμως ΔΕΝ έχει κατατεθεί από τους θεσμούς αλλά από τον Τσίπρα. Που μπορώ να βρω το κείμενο των θεσμών; Ξέρει κανείς;

Ξέρω βέβαια πολύ καλά ότι το δημοψήφισμα δεν θα γίνει επί αυτού του ερωτήματος αλλά επί του ερωτήματος "ευρώ ή δραχμή". Παρ' όλα αυτά, φρονώ ότι η κυβέρνηση όφειλε να έχει δημοσιεύσει σε τουλάχιστον 2-3 τρεις εφημερίδες μεγάλης εμβέλειας και φυσικά να έχει αναρτήσει επίσημα στην ιστοσελίδα της Βουλής τα κείμενα επί των οποίων θα ερωτηθεί ο ελληνικός λαός. Πότε θα γίνει αυτό; Έχουν ήδη περάσει τρεις ημέρες και μένουν άλλες πέντε.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2015)

Προχθές στη Βουλή ο Μητσοτάκης έλεγε ότι το κείμενο που παραδόθηκε στους βουλευτές ήταν ένα ανυπόγραφο εσωτερικό σημείωμα και βέβαια κανείς δεν του απάντησε. Προφανώς πρόκειται για το κείμενο που έχει αναρτήσει ο Μανδραβέλης —ο τίτλος τουλάχιστον είναι ίδιος με αυτόν που δηλώνεται στο δημοψήφισμα. Τον ίδιο τίτλο όμως έχει και το κείμενο που έστειλε η ελληνική πλευρά στους θεσμούς (η Αυγή τιτλοφορεί τη δημοσίευσή της "Το πλήρες κείμενο της ελληνικής πρότασης, με υπογραφή Αλ. Τσίπρα"), και μάλιστα οι δύο πρώτες παράγραφοι (μέχρι εκεί μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε) είναι πανομοιότυπες.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2015)

Εδώ μπορείτε να βρείτε υποκλαπείσες φωτογραφίες των μεταφρασμένων κειμένων που, σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα, μοιράστηκαν προχθές στη Βουλή. Το κείμενο που τιτλοφορείται "Μεταρρυθμίσεις κλπ" είναι προφανώς ίδιο με το κείμενο που τιτλοφορείται "Reforms κλπ" και, σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα της Αυγής, κατέθεσε η *ελληνική* πλευρά στους θεσμούς στις 22/6. Μέχρι να με πείσει κάποιος για το αντίθετο, καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι η ελληνική κυβέρνηση ζητάει από τον ελληνικό λαό να απορρίψει στο δημοψήφισμα τη ΔΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ πρόταση. Πρόκειται για έναν απίστευτο εμπαιγμό που ξεπερνά τα όρια της φαντασίας. Σας παρακαλώ, πείστε με για το αντίθετο!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2015)

Παρένθεση: μου μεταφέρουν σκηνές από γεροντάκια που έκλαιγαν σήμερα μπροστά στις τράπεζες. Δεν έχω πια λόγια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Πρόκειται για έναν απίστευτο εμπαιγμό που ξεπερνά τα όρια της φαντασίας. Σας παρακαλώ, πείστε με για το αντίθετο!



Συγκρατώ ψήγματα αισιοδοξίας. Αν δεν δοθεί λύση έως αύριο τη νύχτα, θα απασφαλίσω και θα σου εξηγήσω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι ψηφοφόροι του Όχι αυξάνονται: Τζένεραλ Άνεμος Πόλιντορ (υποθέτω και οι κοράκλες στον προστατευόμενο βιότοπο των υπαλλήλων της Βουλής).



Ε, αν το λέει ο Πολύδωρας...


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Παρένθεση: μου μεταφέρουν σκηνές από γεροντάκια που έκλαιγαν σήμερα μπροστά στις τράπεζες. Δεν έχω πια λόγια.



Pal, κι εγώ στην αρχή σκέφτηκα τα καημένα τα γεροντάκια, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ποιός έφτασε τη χώρα εδώ; Αυτά τα "περήφανα γηρατειά" κάποτε βγάζανε αφρούς από το στόμα στις πλατείες για μια Ελλάδα νέα (βλ. για μια Ελλάδα πρόωρα συνταξιούχων). Αυτοί κόλλαγαν αφίσες και πλακώνανε στο ξύλο όποιον διαφωνούσε, που βγήκαν στους δρόμους το '93 για να μην αλλάξει το συνταξιοδοτικό, που πήραν σύνταξη στα 55 αλλά θέλουν να δουλεύω εγώ μέχρι τα 75 για να τους πληρώνω. Αυτοί που κάθε Χριστούγεννα βγαίνανε στην τηλεόραση και κλαιγόντουσαν ότι κάθε πέρσι και καλύτερα από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου μέχρι το 2010, που για πρώτη φορά είχε νόημα αυτό το κλισέ; Που δεν είπαν μια φορά δόξα τω θεώ, καλά είμαστε, μόνο μια ζωή ήταν με το χέρι τεντωμένο για την πάρτη τους και μόνο; 
Αυτοί που έπαιρναν τη σύνταξη και τη μοίραζαν στα παιδιά και τα εγγόνια για να αισθάνονται ότι είναι σπουδαίοι, αντί να πούνε για σταθείτε ρε παιδιά, γιατί χρειάζονται λεφτά τα παιδιά μου; Και γιατί χρειάζομαι αποκλειστική στο νοσοκομείο; Γιατί δίνω φακελάκι; Γιατί δεν με εξυπηρετούν στη δημόσια υπηρεσία; Γιατί παίρνω τα ακριβά φάρμακα όταν υπάρχουν τα ίδια φτηνότερα; Γιατί χρειάζεται δεκαπέντε φροντιστήρια το εγγόνι μου; Γιατί χρειάζομαι εκατό χαρτιά για μια απλή πράξη; 

Αυτοί κλαίγονται, αλλά τη σύνταξη θα την εισπράξουν ολόκληρη αύριο, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι εξήντα εξήντα ευρώ. Γιατί δεν τολμάει καμία κυβέρνηση να δυσαρεστήσει τους συνταξιούχους. Ό,τι και να συμβεί στην Ελλάδα, είμαστε όμηροι των συνταξιούχων. 

ΥΓ Σήμερα έχω τα νεύρα μου, ναι. Και θα συνεχίσω να τα έχω μέχρι την Κυριακή.


----------



## Earion (Jun 29, 2015)

Η Ενωμένη Ευρώπη που γνωρίζω και λατρεύω είναι αυτή. Είναι η Ευρώπη που έχει όραμα ειρήνης και ευημερίας, η Ευρώπη που γνωρίζει να συγχωρεί και να συγχωρείται για να προχωρήσει. Και, εικάζω, ότι η Ευρώπη αυτή δεν συζητά μετά μανίας για τον συντελεστή του ΦΠΑ στην εστίαση ή στα νησιά, αλλά κοιτάζει μπροστά. Η Ευρώπη αυτή υπάρχει όσο και να νομίζουμε ότι κάποιοι κατάφεραν να τη θάψουν.​
Petros Papakalos


Χρόνια σου πολλά Ρογήρε! Με υγεία και δύναμη!
Να είσαι καλά εσύ κι οι δικοί σου!​


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2015)

SBE, συμφωνώ μαζί σου μέχρι κεραίας, τα έχω πει κι εγώ άλλωστε. Παρ'ολ'αυτά μ'έπιασε ή ψυχή μου σήμερα που το άκουσα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2015)

Αν ήμουνα Ελλάδα θα είχα πάρει μια καρέκλα και μια ομπρέλλα και θα είχα καθίσει έξω από μια τράπεζα και θα έβριζα όποιον συνταξιούχο πλησίαζε. 
Το ίδιο βρισίδι χρειάζεται κι η χαζοχαρούμενη νεολαία, φυσικά. 
Διαβάζω στη Γκάρντιαν ότι τους είπε μια νεαρή Ελληνίδα:



> She said she would “prefer to have my dignity. I don’t want any more money from the EU, because we won’t be able to pay it back. OK, we’ll have a hard time for a year or so, but we’ll bounce back. It’s a simple question of human dignity now. They can’t put us through any more of this.” She had not taken her money out of the bank, Iliana said. “To start with, I don’t have much in there. But if it gets really bad, I’ll go to my mum’s in Thessaloniki. She has a garden, with lots of vegetables. We’ll survive.”



:curse::curse: Ποιός #$^$#^#@[email protected]! τους λέει ότι σε κανά χρόνο θα έχουμε λύσει τα προβλήματά μας άμα βγούμε από το ευρώ;

Κι επιπλέον, γνωρίζει αυτό το ηλίθιο όν πόσα στρέμματα χρειάζονται για να ζήσει κανείς; Με δέκα ντοματιές και πέντε μαρούλια νομίζει ότι θα έχει να φάει ένα χρόνο;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2015)

Αυτό λες, ή που θα πρέπει να φυλάει τις ντομάτες με το όπλο; Και φυσικά, σκασίλα της για όσους δεν έχουν κήπο. Για να μη πω ότι τους σπόρους τους εισάγουμε. Ωχ, δεν αντέχω πια...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2015)

Εντάξει, δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά τι θα συμβεί. Μπορεί να έχουμε την πορεία της Αργεντινής, μπορεί να μην τα πάμε τόσο καλά. Βασικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μπορεί να διαχειριστεί την κατάσταση τόσο καλά όσο οι Αργεντίνοι. Ίσως μάς σώσει το πετρέλαιο, που είναι το κύριο εξαγωγικό προϊόν μας.

Η ιδέα της πίεσης του ενός χρόνου προέρχεται από την περίπτωση της Αργεντινής, που ναι μεν έγινε ψιλοπανικός τον πρώτο χρόνο αλλά μετά όλοι οι οικονομικοί δείκτες πήραν τα πάνω τους, η ανεργία άρχισε να πέφτει, κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ερωτηθεί και αν έχει απαντηθεί:

Γιατί πρώτα αποχώρησε η κυβέρνηση από τις διαπραγματεύσεις για να προχωρήσει σε δημοψήφισμα και ύστερα ζήτησε την παράταση (που δεν του δόθηκε);


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2015)

Για να μπορεί, όσο οδεύουμε προς ένα δημοψήφισμα-παρωδία με ένα θολό και παραπειστικό ερώτημα, να πετά την μπάλα στην κερκίδα κατηγορώντας τους μοχθηρούς ξένους ότι μέσα στην εκδικητική μανία τους αρνούνται κάτι τόσο μικρό όσο μια παράταση λίγων ημέρων (κι εδώ ψέματα, βέβαια, καθώς ο Βαρουφάκης δεν ζήτησε παράταση λίγων ημερών αλλά ενός ολόκληρου μήνα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2015)

:)

Προφανώς με ενδιαφέρει η _επίσημη_ εξήγηση, αν δόθηκε ποτέ. Υποθέτω ότι μια ανεπίσημη επίσημη εξήγηση θα ήταν «Γιατί δεν θα μας την έδιναν».

Διάβασα και άκουσα ότι, σύμφωνα με τον Πάνο Σκουρλέτη, «Το δημοψήφισμα είναι μια διαπραγμάτευση με άλλα μέσα». Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι καλό να ξεκινάς διαπραγμάτευση με άλλα μέσα όταν ο άλλος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει μέσα όπως το πλήρες στράγγισμα των ρευστών σου ή και την ανεξέλεγκτη χρεοκοπία σου. Γι' αυτό το είδος της διαπραγμάτευσης έγραψε και ο Χρήστος Χωμενίδης:

http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5252848/pathse-kata-lathos-th-skandalh/
http://infognomonpolitics.blogspot.gr/2015/06/blog-post_590.html?showComment=1435578970377


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ερωτηθεί και αν έχει απαντηθεί:
> 
> Γιατί πρώτα αποχώρησε η κυβέρνηση από τις διαπραγματεύσεις για να προχωρήσει σε δημοψήφισμα και ύστερα ζήτησε την παράταση (που δεν του δόθηκε);



Αν λειτουργούσε η δημοκρατία στην Ευρώπη θα είχαμε διαφάνεια, οι διαπραγματεύσεις δεν θα ήταν υπόγειες και δεν θα χρειαζόταν να κάνεις αυτήν την ερώτηση.

Δεν λέω ότι το δημοψήφισμα είναι με τον τρόπο που γίνεται το απαύγασμα της δημοκρατικής διαδικασίας, αλλά τουλάχιστον φέρει τον λαό προ των ευθυνών του, για πρώτη φορά. Καιρός είναι όλοι όσοι εκφράζουν άποψη για τα οικονομικά τεκταινόμενα να αποδείξουν ότι ξέρουν τι λένε όταν σχολιάζουν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εντάξει, δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά τι θα συμβεί. Μπορεί να έχουμε την πορεία της Αργεντινής, μπορεί να μην τα πάμε τόσο καλά. Βασικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μπορεί να διαχειριστεί την κατάσταση τόσο καλά όσο οι Αργεντίνοι. Ίσως μάς σώσει το πετρέλαιο, που είναι το κύριο εξαγωγικό προϊόν μας.
> 
> Η ιδέα της πίεσης του ενός χρόνου προέρχεται από την περίπτωση της Αργεντινής, που ναι μεν έγινε ψιλοπανικός τον πρώτο χρόνο αλλά μετά όλοι οι οικονομικοί δείκτες πήραν τα πάνω τους, η ανεργία άρχισε να πέφτει, κτλ.



Ας μην αρχίσουμε πάλι την περιπτωση της Αργεντινής. Έχει αναλυθεί κι τελευταία λεπτομέρεια τόσα χρόνια. 
Αμαν πια Έλλη, άσε τις επαναλήψεις.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν λειτουργούσε η δημοκρατία στην Ευρώπη θα είχαμε διαφάνεια, οι διαπραγματεύσεις δεν θα ήταν υπόγειες και δεν θα χρειαζόταν να κάνεις αυτήν την ερώτηση.



Εγώ αντιθέτως πιστεύω ότι οι διαπραγματεύσεις είχαν υπερβολική διαφάνεια, που δεν άφηνε κανένα περιθώριο για να φτιάξει η Ελλάδα μπλοκ συμπαθούντων και να ασκήσει πίεση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Ονειρεύομαι ένα πολιτικό σύστημα που τα Eurogroup θα διεξάγονται συνοδεία live streaming.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Κι εγώ ονειρεύομαι δημοψηφίσματα μέσω του τηλεκοντρόλ μας, ακαριαία δημοκρατία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2015)

Πώς μπορεί το μια τράπεζα να σου δώσει μόνο 50 ευρώ αντί για τα 60 που δικαιούσαι θεωρητικά να σηκώσεις; Μα γεμίζοντας το μηχάνημα μόνο με 50άρικα. Το έκανε η Alpha Bank — της γειτονιάς μου, δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει για άλλα υποκαταστήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2015)

Και αλλού συμβαίνει. Δεν υπάρχει απεριόριστος αριθμός από εικοσάρικα...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 30, 2015)

Αν ακούσω τη λέξη αξιοπρέπεια άλλη μια φορά θα ξεράσω. Πόση μλ@#&%ια ν' αντέξει ο άνθρωπος, θε μου!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2015)

Όπως έχω επισημάνει και στο ΦΒ, ο Σύριζα κατάφερε να κάνει τη λέξη "αξιοπρέπεια" συνώνυμη με την απύθμενη βλακεία και ελληναράδικη μισαλλοδοξία. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα δούμε πολλά νούμερα επιθεώρησης όπου θα σατιρίζονται καταστάσεις με τη λέξη "αξιοπρέπεια" και το κοινό θα ξεσπάει σε ασυγκράτητα γέλια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 30, 2015)

Πέραν από την ουσία της υπόθεσης, με εκνευρίζει απίστευτα η ποιότητα του λόγου. Και τα πατριωτικά ξεσπάσματα των εκπροσώπων της κυβέρνησης δεν τα αντέχω. Υπάρχουν καλύτερα επιχειρήματα και σαφώς καλύτερο επίπεδο! Όπως επίσης έπαθα πλάκα ακούγοντας πριν λίγο τον δημοσιογράφο της ΕΡΤ που φιλοξενεί τη Βαλαβάνη να μιλά για συνειδητοποιημένη ταξική πάλη (κάτι τέτοιο, δεν συγκράτησα ακριβώς). Όχι ρε παιδιά! Δημόσια τηλεόραση είσαστε, δεν είσαστε παράρτημα της Αυγής! Με εκνευρίζει πώς αλλάζει ο λόγος ανάλογα με τους αποπάνω... Γενικά, μια απογοήτευση...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι ο κόσμος μάλλον θα ψηφίσει με βάση το συναίσθημα. Το έχω ήδη ακούσει πολλές φορές ότι η λογική τους τούς λέει να ψηφίσουν Ναι και το συναίσθημα Όχι (κι αυτό από άτομα που ψήφιζαν πάντα δεξιά, που ψήφισαν ΝΔ φέτος). Χθες μιλούσα με την νονά μου, που είναι ΝΔ (όλοι στο χωριό είναι) και σιχαίνεται τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Μου είπε "μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω γκρεμός, ούτε καν ρέμα". Δεν ξέρω τι θα ψηφίσει, δεν την ρώτησα. Χθες ένας από τους καλύτερους φίλους μου μού λέει ότι μάλλον θα ψηφίσει Όχι. Πάντα ψήφιζε δεξιά, ακόμη και στις τελευταίες εκλογές. Είναι ΕΕ, τοπογράφος. Μου λέει "τι Ναι να ψηφίσω. Το κράτος μού ζητάει 7 χιλιάρικα, αν ψηφίσω την πρόταση των «θεσμών» θα αυξηθεί κι άλλο η φορολόγησή μου. Δεν έχω, ρε φίλε να τα πληρώσω". Κι αν ψηφίσεις το Όχι, τού λέω, δεν θα σ'τα ζητήσει το κράτος; Θα έχεις ξαφνικά να τα πληρώσεις; "Δεν με νοιάζει", μού λέει "έχω φτάσει στα όριά μου".

Αυτές τις βάσεις έθεσαν οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις. Να φτάσει η κατάσταση να γίνει τόσο άσχημη που να μην θέλει καν ο κόσμος να καταφύγει στην λογική του. Συναίσθημα γιατί μόνο αυτό έχει μείνει. Όλα τα άλλα που συζητάμε είναι να 'χαμε να 'λέγαμε.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι ο κόσμος μάλλον θα ψηφίσει με βάση το συναίσθημα. Το έχω ήδη ακούσει πολλές φορές ότι η λογική τους τούς λέει να ψηφίσουν Ναι και το συναίσθημα Όχι (κι αυτό από άτομα που ψήφιζαν πάντα δεξιά, που ψήφισαν ΝΔ φέτος). Χθες μιλούσα με την νονά μου, που είναι ΝΔ (όλοι στο χωριό είναι) και σιχαίνεται τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Μου είπε "μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω γκρεμός, ούτε καν ρέμα". Δεν ξέρω τι θα ψηφίσει, δεν την ρώτησα. Χθες ένας από τους καλύτερους φίλους μου μού λέει ότι μάλλον θα ψηφίσει Όχι. Πάντα ψήφιζε δεξιά, ακόμη και στις τελευταίες εκλογές. Είναι ΕΕ, τοπογράφος. Μου λέει "τι Ναι να ψηφίσω. Το κράτος μού ζητάει 7 χιλιάρικα, αν ψηφίσω την πρόταση των «θεσμών» θα αυξηθεί κι άλλο η φορολόγησή μου. Δεν έχω, ρε φίλε να τα πληρώσω". Κι αν ψηφίσεις το Όχι, τού λέω, δεν θα σ'τα ζητήσει το κράτος; Θα έχεις ξαφνικά να τα πληρώσεις; "Δεν με νοιάζει", μού λέει "έχω φτάσει στα όριά μου".
> 
> Αυτές τις βάσεις έθεσαν οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις. Να φτάσει η κατάσταση να γίνει τόσο άσχημη που να μην θέλει καν ο κόσμος να καταφύγει στην λογική του. Συναίσθημα γιατί μόνο αυτό έχει μείνει. Όλα τα άλλα που συζητάμε είναι να 'χαμε να 'λέγαμε.



Αυτό ακριβώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2015)

Έχουμε λίγες μέρες για να εξηγήσουμε στους γύρω μας ότι αυτή τη στιγμή το συναίσθημα οδηγεί στην καταστροφή. Άμεσα. Μόνο η ψυχρή λογική θα μας βοηθήσει να καταλάβουμε πού βρισκόμαστε.

Πρέπει να εξηγήσουμε ο καθένας στους γύρω του ότι δεν υπάρχει *καμία περίπτωση* να εκβιαστεί η Ευρώπη από μια μεθόδευση που θα προσθέσει τις χρυσαβγίτικες ψήφους στις κυβερνητικές ψήφους της νωπής κυβερνητικής εντολής. Έχω ακούσει (και εδώ) με σεβασμό όλα τα επιχειρήματα των ανθρώπων που αηδιάζουν και με τη σκέψη ότι η ψήφος τους θα προσμετρηθεί με τις ψήφους καθαρμάτων. 

Δυστυχώς, έτσι λειτουργεί το σύστημα όμως. Σε καμία εκλογική αναμέτρηση δεν είναι γνωστό τι ψηφίζει ο κάθε πολίτης ατομικά. Σε κάθε εκλογή υπάρχουν άλλωστε μετακινήσεις. Τα σύνολα μετράνε. Από τη στιγμή που το ΚΚΕ, έντιμα, αποφάσισε να τυπώσει δικά του (άκυρα) ψηφοδέλτια και να περιχαρακώσει την άποψή του, το αποτέλεσμα της κάλπης θα συγκριθεί και θα αναλυθεί από όλο τον έξω κόσμο με βάση τα αποτελέσματα των 3 vs 3 κομμάτων της πρόσφατης, νωπής εντολής και με βάση το δίλημμα που τέθηκε από τους έξω. *Ναι ή όχι στο ευρώ, Ναι ή όχι στην Ευρώπη.* Ουδείς θα ασχοληθεί με το ψευδεπίγραφο ερώτημα που είναι τυπωμένο στο χαρτί. Ούτε η ίδια η κυβέρνηση δεν ασχολείται.

Είναι εγκληματικές οι ευθύνες των κυβερνήσεων και των ταγών μας, συνολικά, τα πέντε χρόνια της κρίσης που προστάτεψαν τα πελατάκια τους και ώθησαν μεγάλο μέρος του ελληνικού λαού στη φτώχια και στην απελπισία. Είναι εγκληματικές οι ευθύνες των «πνευματικών» ελίτ, των ΜΜΕ, των αρμόδιων που δεν εξήγησαν στον ελληνικό λαό τα θέματα στις πραγματικές τους διαστάσεις: μόνο στα καρτούν δημιουργείται κάτι από το τίποτα. 

Σήμερα όμως είναι εγκληματική η ευθύνη της κυβέρνησης που χρησιμοποιεί ολόκληρο τον ελληνικό λαό σαν όμηρο σε ένα διχαστικό και νόθο, δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να το χαρακτηρίσεις, δημοψήφισμα με την ελπίδα να υπερψηφιστεί χάρη στη συναισθηματική πίεση του ελληνικού λαού. Και να το κάνει τι, μετά; Μα να μας περάσει στη δραχμή επειδή οι «κακοί ξένοι» δεν θα μας δίνουν ρευστότητα.

Παρακολουθώντας την κατάσταση και από το εξωτερικό, γνωρίζω ότι η εκλογή του Αλέξη Τσίπρα έγινε δεκτή ευμενώς ακόμη και από τους συντηρητικούς ευρωπαϊκούς κύκλους. Πίστεψαν ότι μια αριστερή κυβέρνηση θα φρόντιζε περισσότερο τον κόσμο που υπέφερε, τον κόσμο που δουλεύει σκληρά και τον άνεργο που ψάχνει για δουλειά. Ανέχτηκαν ακόμη και τον παράταιρο εταίρο που διάλεξε, θεώρησαν και ότι τα πρώτα λάθη τους ήταν θέμα απειρίας ή γραφικότητας. Οι ισχυρότεροι πολιτικοί της Ευρώπης συνάντησαν και συζήτησαν πολλές φορές τον Έλληνα πρωθυπουργό τιμώντας την εντολή του και, στο πρόσωπό του, όλο τον ελληνικό λαό. Πέντε μήνες τώρα δεν είδαν τίποτε από όσα περίμεναν ότι θα έκανε μια αριστερή κυβέρνηση. Μόνο εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και φίλων.

Έτσι, και είναι η αλήθεια και πρέπει να το εξηγήσουμε στους συγγενείς και στους φίλους μας, μετά το τρικ με το καραγκιοζιλίκι της δήθεν προσφυγής σε ψήφο για κάτι ανύπαρκτο, η κυβέρνησή μας δυστυχώς δεν έχει πλέον πρόσωπο διεθνώς. Μας το λένε ξεκάθαρα: «δεν υπάρχει πια εμπιστοσύνη». 

Σε όλη την Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει πια πάνω από ένα δισεκατομμύριο σε χαρτονομίσματα. Οι τράπεζες δεν θα ξανανοίξουν αν δεν υπάρξει πρόγραμμα για να δώσει ο Ντράγκι έκτακτη ρευστότητα (έναντι ποιών εχέγγυων, άραγε, τι έχει μείνει πια από την ελληνική οικονομία), αν δεν κουρευτούν οι καταθέσεις ή αν δεν περάσουμε σε άλλο νόμισμα. Η καταστροφή έρχεται ταχύτατα· *κανείς δεν θα έχει δικαίωμα να πει ότι δεν ήξερε*.

Έχω γράψει την εκτίμησή μου ότι *η κυβέρνηση έχει ήδη τυπώσει δραχμές* και ελπίζω να διαψευστώ. Δραχμές χωρίς κανένα κάλυμμα θα είναι σκέτα παλιόχαρτα. Έχοντας αποκλείσει εξαρχής το ενδεχόμενο να είναι εντελώς ηλίθιοι, θεωρώ ότι είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος να αληθεύουν κάποιες δηλώσεις που κάνουν κυβερνητικά και κομματικά στελέχη προωθώντας ταυτόχρονα το Όχι στο δημοψήφισμα.

Επειδή έζησα έφηβος τις φοβερές ημέρες 20-24 Ιουλίου του 74, η αίσθηση της κατάρρευσης της χώρας, του πολιτικού κενού και του συνολικού ντεζαβού είναι ασύλληπτη. Δεν είναι η ώρα για πολιτικές διαφωνίες και αποχρώσεις ανάμεσά μας. Είναι η ώρα για ένα και μοναδικό ερώτημα. Ποιο θα είναι το μέλλον της Ελλάδας. Αν τη γλιτώσουμε, όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα μπορέσουμε να τα βρούμε ξανά. Αν κυλήσουμε στη δραχμή, θα χρειαστούν δεκαετίες να ξαναβρεθούμε ακόμη και στο σήμερα. Στην Αργεντινή έχουν περάσει 15 χρόνια και ακόμη δεν έφτασαν εκεί που ήταν.

Μακάρι οι πληροφορίες που κυκλοφορούν για συζητήσεις της τελευταίας στιγμής να βγουν αληθινές και να μπορέσουμε όλοι μαζί στο Σύνταγμα να πάρουμε μια βαθιά ανάσα και να κοιμηθούμε λίγο πιο ήσυχοι το βράδυ. Ελπίζω, ελπίζω ειλικρινά, ότι η δουλειά του Γιάννη Δραγασάκη (που έχει μείνει στις Βρυξέλλες) θα αποδώσει. Ειλικρινά όμως, μετά από τόση προπαγάνδα και non paper των τελευταίων μηνών ελπίζω μόνο στην ψήφο του ελληνικού λαού την Κυριακή.

Εγώ θα είμαι το βράδυ στο Σύνταγμα (όχι ότι δεν θα το περιμένατε, άλλωστε). Έχω την (παράλογη και αδικαιολόγητη, τη στιγμή αυτή) ελπίδα ότι αν γεμίσει η Αθήνα από ανθρώπους που ανησυχούν για τους γονείς τους και το μέλλον των παιδιών τους, ανθρώπους δεξιούς, κεντρώους, αριστερούς, απολιτικούς ανθρώπους που *θέλουν να μείνουν στην Ευρώπη* μπορεί να υπάρξουν εξελίξεις μέχρι το βράδυ.

Αν θέλει κάποιος να είναι με την (κατά βάση λεξιλογική) παρέα μου, ας μου στείλει ΡΜ να του πω πού θα έχουμε συγκεντρώσει την ανησυχία μας.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2015)

Δόκτορα, σ' ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό το ποστ


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2015)

Από το ΦΒ, μερικά θαυμάσια επιχειρήματα υπέρ του όχι. Αναρωτιέμαι τι μπορεί να συμβεί στον ψυχισμό ενός ατόμου που θα πέσει από την κορυφή του Έβερεστ στον πάτο του πηγαδιού μέσα σε λίγες μέρες. Προσοχή, μέχρις ενός σημείου λέει απλώς αυτά που λέει και το ΚΚΕ και κάποιες πτέρυγες του Σύριζα, αλλά μετά απογειώνεται: όλοι οι άνεργοι θα βρουν δουλειά, οι μισθοί και οι συντάξεις θα αυξηθούν, τα νοσοκομεία, τα σχολεία, τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, τα πάντα θα βρεθούν στη Χώρα του Οζ.


View attachment 5066


----------



## Earion (Jun 30, 2015)

Σας έχει τύχει να μιλήσετε με μετανάστη για τα τεκταινόμενα των ημερών;

Εγώ ρωτώ όσους μετανάστες συναντώ, γνωστούς και μη, όλες αυτές τις μέρες. Τους μετανάστες, λέω, *τους μόνους αληθινούς προλετάριους της ελληνικής κοινωνίας*. Και δεν έχω βρει ούτε έναν που να μη θέλει να δουλεύει σε μια Ελλάδα μέλος της Ευρώπης.

Δεν λέω ότι κατέχω την αλήθεια. Ίσως να είναι εντύπωσή μου. Δοκιμάστε και σεις.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Μα γι'αυτό δεν ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα μετανάστες; Επειδή είναι στην ΕΕ και πληρώνονται σε σκληρό νόμισμα;
Δες όμως προοπτική (που θα αρέσει στη ΧΑ που θέλει το Οχι): άμα βγούμε από την ΕΕ όλοι αυτοί θα φύγουν και θα μείνουμε αγνή και καθαρή κοινωνία, αγγελικά πλασμένη.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 30, 2015)

Είχε κόσμο σήμερα; Δεν μπόρεσα να δω ειδήσεις. Ο κόσμος τι λέει;


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2015)

Εδώ θα βρεις πολλές φωτογραφίες :

http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/article/5253772/sygkentrwsh-menoyme-eyrwph-sto-syntagma/


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 30, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ! Είχε κόσμο, τελικά! Και με βροχή! Τα σχόλια από κάτω κλασικά ηλίθια, έτσι; Ο κόσμος στον κύκλο σας τι λέει; Εμένα οι περισσότεροι γνωστοί και φίλοι είναι υπέρ του Όχι, το ίδιο και οι γονείς που ρωτάω στην παιδική χαρά.Τι αίσθηση έχετε; Έχουμε καμιά ελπίδα να παραμείνουμε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ο κόσμος στον κύκλο σας τι λέει; Εμένα οι περισσότεροι γνωστοί και φίλοι είναι υπέρ του Όχι, το ίδιο και οι γονείς που ρωτάω στην παιδική χαρά.Τι αίσθηση έχετε; Έχουμε καμιά ελπίδα να παραμείνουμε;




Δεν ξέρω ποια αντίληψη μπορεί να έχουν διαμορφώσει οι συνομιλητές σου για την πολιτική και με ποιες γνώσεις και εμπειρίες κρίνουν. Από τον καιρό που ανέλαβαν να μας βγάλουν από την κρίση εκείνοι που μας έφεραν στην κρίση, ο κόσμος δεν άκουσε σοβαρή αυτοκριτική, δεν είδε να διορθώνονται λάθη, δεν είδε να γίνεται γρήγορη προσαρμογή της χώρας στο είδος της σύγχρονης οικονομίας που θα διασφάλιζε προοπτικές, κάποιο όραμα όχι ακριβώς χιλιαστικό ή αβάσιμο. Είδε περικοπές –τον πιο εύκολο τρόπο να ισοσκελίσεις τον προϋπολογισμό– και ελάχιστα άλλα (υπήρξαν εκσυγχρονισμοί, αλλά σταγόνα στον ωκεανό σ’ αυτά που χρειάζονται). Σ’ αυτή την πραγματικότητα, ο Σύριζα έπαιξε το σενάριο «ή εμείς ή αυτοί». Πρόσφερε ένα σενάριο διπλά απατηλό: έπεισε κάποιους (α) ότι θα μπορούσε να συνεννοηθεί με το διεθνές σύστημα έτσι που όχι μόνο θα απαλλασσόμασταν από δύσκολες δεσμεύσεις αλλά και ότι θα έφερνε αέρα εκσυγχρονισμού σε όλη την Ευρώπη και (β) ότι γνώριζε τον τρόπο να μετατρέψει την Ελλάδα σε χώρα δικαίου και ελευθερίας, αυτό που όλοι (ή, έστω, οι συντριπτικά περισσότεροι) θέλουμε. 

Προφανώς ήταν ένα δελεαστικό σενάριο και υπάρχουν πολλοί που το πιστεύουν ακόμα. Απέναντι σ’ αυτό το σενάριο θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να στηθεί γρήγορα από κάποιες πολιτικές δυνάμεις (άντε να δούμε ποιες) ένα σενάριο ρεαλιστικό, ειλικρινές, πιστευτό, ισορροπημένο, που θα συνδυάζει το αίτημα για δικαιοσύνη με ελευθερία, και θα προσφέρει όραμα μαζί με τη συνειδητοποίηση ότι θα πρέπει να δουλέψουμε σκληρά, να τρέξουμε πιο γρήγορα από τους άλλους.

Προς το παρόν, ξέρουμε ότι η σημερινή κυβέρνηση απέτυχε οικτρά στο (α), στο να κάνει πραγματικότητα υποσχέσεις ανεδαφικές μέχρι του σημείου να είναι γελοίες. Το (β) είναι μια υπόθεση που δεν θα ήθελα να συζητήσω τώρα, γιατί εκεί θα ακούσει εύκολα κανείς διαμετρικά αντίθετες απόψεις. Ως προς το (α) ωστόσο, αν υπάρχουν οπαδοί του Σύριζα που δεν έχουν ακόμα αντιληφθεί την αποτυχία, αυτό σημαίνει απλώς ότι είναι αργόστροφοι.

Αυτή τη στιγμή η κυβέρνηση δεν μπορεί καν να κάνει διαπραγμάτευση για μακροπρόθεσμη στήριξη. Χάθηκε η εμπιστοσύνη. Και πηγαίνουμε σε δημοψήφισμα που θα αποτελέσει μνημείο γελοιότητας. Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι θα έπρεπε να αποσυρθεί. Κακώς το άφησε ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας να περάσει. Είναι πολλαπλά έωλο και διχαστικό.

Δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα πώς θα ήθελε η κυβέρνηση να χρησιμοποιήσει το Όχι. Πόντους σε διαπραγματεύσεις κερδίζεις με την αξιοπιστία σου. Η αξιοπιστία της σημερινής κυβέρνησης στο εξωτερικό είναι πια κάτω από το μηδέν. 

Ήταν αναμενόμενο ότι το ερώτημα του δημοψηφίσματος, με μια ανύπαρκτη πρόταση συμφωνίας που κανένας δεν θα διαβάσει από τη μια μεριά και ένα Όχι με απροσδιόριστες συνέπειες από την άλλη, θα μετατρεπόταν σε ένα απλό δίλημμα: στην Ευρώπη, με ευρώ και δύσκολες συμφωνίες, ή στο χάος που ανοίγει μπροστά μας. Άλλη επιλογή δεν υπάρχει. Η επιλογή στο μυαλό του Σύριζα όπου όλα θα γίνουν πιο εύκολα ΔΕΝ υπάρχει. Πέντε μήνες αδέξιων διαπραγματεύσεων έκαναν απλώς τα πράγματα πιο δύσκολα. 

Δυστυχώς, τα διλήμματα γίνονται απλουστευτικές διαδικασίες. Όταν απευθύνονται σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν την απαραίτητη ενημέρωση αλλά έχουν πέσει θύματα δύσκολων καιρών και παραπλανητικών αφηγημάτων, πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι θα λειτουργήσουν μόνο οι εκβιαστικές επιλογές. Αυτές τις εκβιαστικές επιλογές καταφέραμε να βάλουμε μπροστά μας. Και το Όχι στο δημοψήφισμα ερμηνεύεται πια ως επιλογή να αυτοκτονήσουμε σαν χώρα.

Θα ήταν ίσως το Όχι μια ηρωική επιλογή, όχι ακριβώς Κούγκι αλλά μια δύσκολη ανηφόρα με τον Σύριζα και τους Ανέλ να μας οδηγούν, αλλά, αλήθεια, υπάρχουν πολλοί να πιστεύουν ότι αυτό είναι μια έξυπνη επιλογή;


----------



## anemelos (Jul 1, 2015)

Θα ήθελα γνώμες για το αν ενδεχόμενη επιστροφή στη δραχμή, σημαίνει και καταστροφή για τους μεταφραστές. Ιδιαίτερα, αυτούς που συνεργάζονται με γραφεία εξωτερικού. Δυστυχώς, μετά την ακατανόητη μεταστροφή του Τσίπρα και της ομάδας γύρω από αυτόν, πάμε ολοταχώς προς δραχμή και IOU ή χρεοκοπία με διπλό νόμισμα. Ελπίζω, έστω και την ύστατη στιγμή, να πρυτανεύσει η λογική και να αποσυρθεί το δημοψήφισμα-κωμωδία.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 1, 2015)

Να το κάνουμε χωριστό νήμα αυτό το ερώτημα, και να βάλουμε οπωσδήποτε στον τίτλο τη λέξη _συνάλλαγμα_ που είχαμε καιρό να ακούσουμε...


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2015)

Δεν θα ανοίξω τώρα αυτό το άλλο νήμα. Επίσης δεν θα ήθελα να συζητήσω περισσότερο τα εφιαλτικά σενάρια, δηλαδή της πλήρους εφαρμογής των τιμωρητικών διατάξεων των συμβάσεων και της πορείας έξω από τη στήριξη, έξω από το ευρώ, έξω από ΕΕ. Πάντως, ειδικά για την περίπτωση που περνάμε σε δικό μας νόμισμα: Οι μεταφραστές που συνεργάζονται με ξένα γραφεία θα έχουν καλύτερη αγοραστική δύναμη ωσότου γίνει αντιληπτό από τα ξένα γραφεία ότι έχουν αλλάξει τα δεδομένα και αναζητήσουν μεταφραστές με ακόμα πιο ανταγωνιστικές τιμές.

Ας μη συζητήσουμε άλλο αυτόν τον εφιάλτη. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν θα επιτρέψουν την πλήρη κατάρρευση της χώρας. Αλλά δεν θα θέλουν να κάνουν μακροπρόθεσμη συμφωνία με ένα κόμμα ή με μία παράταξη. Ελπίζω να απαιτήσουν από το μέγιστο φάσμα των πολιτικών δυνάμεων να βάλουν την υπογραφή τους κάτω από την επόμενη συμφωνία. Και οι πολιτικές δυνάμεις να επιδιώξουν να αντιπροσωπευτούν έτσι που με την αξιοπιστία του ευρύτερου μετώπου να εξασφαλίσουν κάποια πιο άνετη μετάβαση στην ομαλή λειτουργία της οικονομίας. (Ελπίζω να ξυπνήσω με τον ίδιο ρομαντισμό.)


----------



## pontios (Jul 1, 2015)

Re: Grexit -
Τι θα γίνει με την Τουρκία;
H Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση θα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει για την Ελλάδα ως αμυντική συμμαχία/αμυντικός συνεταιρισμός (of sorts);
Υπάρχει σχέδιο Β (Πούτιν/Ρασπούτιν);

Από οικονομική άποψη, πιστεύω ότι η Ελλάδα τελικά θα πάει πολύ καλύτερα αν βρεθεί εκτός της ευρωζώνης και χωρίς το βάρος του χρέους - και με το δικό της νόμισμα.
Η επανεκκίνηση θα είναι προφανώς επώδυνη, αρχικά - αλλά οι μεταποιητικές βιομηχανίες, ο τουρισμός και η ναυτιλία - όλοι αυτοί οι τομείς θα έχουν επιτέλους περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ανθίσουν (με το δικό της πιο ανταγωνιστικό νόμισμα).
Παρεμπιπτόντως, η Ιαπωνία βρίσκεται στην κορυφή της παγκόσμιας κατάταξης δημοσίου χρέους, με ένα (αστρονομικό) ποσοστό 200% + του ΑΕΠ…αλλά έχει το δικό της νόμισμα, και δανείζεται με ευνοϊκά επιτόκια από τις αγορές.

Ο Σύριζα ευλόγως ζήτησε κάποια ελάφρυνση του χρέους - για να αρχίσει να ξεπερνά σιγά σιγά το έως τώρα συνεχώς αυξανόμενο βάρος του χρέους στο πλαίσιο μιας συρρικνούμενης οικονομίας - αλλά οι εταίροι αρνήθηκαν αυτήν την λύση.

Τώρα ας αναλάβουν όλα αυτά τα χρέη (if worse comes to worse) - που δεν είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση για αυτούς αφού έχουν τα μέσα για να εκτυπώσουν τα χρήματα .
Επομένως, τότε, γιατί δεν βοηθούν στη μείωση του δανειακού μας βάρους;


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ο κόσμος στον κύκλο σας τι λέει; Εμένα οι περισσότεροι γνωστοί και φίλοι είναι υπέρ του Όχι, το ίδιο και οι γονείς που ρωτάω στην παιδική χαρά.Τι αίσθηση έχετε; Έχουμε καμιά ελπίδα να παραμείνουμε;



Οι δικοί μου γνωστοί στην Ελλάδα, που τους παρακολουθώ φεισμπουκικώς, έχουν προκύψει όλοι μετριοπαθείς ή αμετροεπείς οχιστές.
Οι μετριοπαθείς δεν λένε τίποτα, απλώς ανεβάζουν συνέχεια φωτογραφίες με σημαίες, λουλούδια, παρθενώνες και διάφορα μηνύματα περί όχι. 
Οι αμετροεπείς τα κλασσικά, από Κούγκι μέχρι το μύθο των 50000 αυτοκτονιών, κακιά ΕΕ που μας ήπιε το αίμα με το μπουρί της σόμπας, αξιοπρέπεια κλπ. Και κλαίγονται προκαταβολικά ότι καλούμαστε να ψηφίσουμε υπό καθεστώς τρομοκρατίας που δημιουργούν οι οπαδοί του Ναι. 
Δε βλέπω κομματική προτίμηση, δηλαδή οι οπαδοί του Ναι ή του Όχι δεν ακολουθούν τη στάση των κομμάτων που υποστηρίζουν. 


ΥΓ Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ του όχι, γιατί έχω βάλει στο μάτι μια βιλίτσα στο Πήλιο και θέλω να την αγοράσω κοψοχρονιά με το σκληρό νόμισμα που θα διαθέτω όταν πάμε στη δραχμή μουαχαχαχαχαχαχα. :lol: :devil:
ΥΓ2 Μετά τη δραχμή ελπίζω να ξαναβγάλουμε τους ίδιους, γιατί προτιμώ τη βιλίτσα με την πισίνα, όχι τη σκέτη.


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2015)

Κι ένα γνωσσολογικό που είδα σήμερα:
*Greferendum*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

anemelos said:


> Θα ήθελα γνώμες για το αν ενδεχόμενη επιστροφή στη δραχμή, σημαίνει και καταστροφή για τους μεταφραστές. Ιδιαίτερα, αυτούς που συνεργάζονται με γραφεία εξωτερικού. Δυστυχώς, μετά την ακατανόητη μεταστροφή του Τσίπρα και της ομάδας γύρω από αυτόν, πάμε ολοταχώς προς δραχμή και IOU ή χρεοκοπία με διπλό νόμισμα. Ελπίζω, έστω και την ύστατη στιγμή, να πρυτανεύσει η λογική και να αποσυρθεί το δημοψήφισμα-κωμωδία.



Αγαπητέ Ανέμελε, διαπιστώνω ότι στρέφεσαι και στο φόρουμ των νεοφιλελέδων για να ενημερωθείς. Είναι θετικό αυτό και δείχνει ανοιχτόμυαλο άνθρωπο. Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω πρώτα στην ερώτησή σου και θα προσθέσω μερικά σχόλια με αφορμή το περί «ακατανόητης μεταστροφής του Τσίπρα και της ομάδας γύρω από αυτόν».

Για τα μεταφραστικά: Όποιος σου πει σήμερα οτιδήποτε με πρόσχημα εγκυρότητας, θα σου πει ψέματα. Πριν ηρεμήσει η χώρα, πριν διαπιστωθούν οι νέες ανάγκες της, πριν κατανοήσουν οι πελάτες εξωτερικού ποιο θα είναι το πελατολόγιό τους που θα ενδιαφέρεται για τις ελληνικές μεταφράσεις των προϊόντων τους, πώς και ποιος και με ποιον τρόπο θα πληρώνει και άλλα τέτοια πράγματα που θεωρούσαμε αυτονόητα και χάθηκαν μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά της ώρας, οι μεταφραστές θα ζήσουμε με τα καυσαέρια. Φοβάμαι ότι στο τοπίο που θα αναδειχθεί, ιδίως αν «ο Τσίπρας και η ομάδα γύρω από αυτόν» συνεχίσουν με λογική Business as usual, οι μεταφραστές δεν θα μπορούν να έχουν αξιόλογο εισόδημα για την επιβίωσή τους.

Για την «ακατανόητη μεταστροφή» του «Τσίπρα και της ομάδας γύρω από αυτόν». Καμία μεταστροφή δεν υπήρξε. Η κυβέρνηση της χώρας, βασισμένη στον πόνο και στο συναίσθημα του ελληνικού λαού, τον εξαπάτησε και εκτέλεσε με σύστημα το σχέδιο Βαρουφάκη περί χρεοκοπίας εντός του ευρώ (ψάξε λίγο τα παλιότερα κείμενα του Βαρούφ, υπάρχουν παντού). Με πολιτική κουλτούρα πρωτόγονου κομμουνισμού, λογική πρεφαδόρων και διοικητική εμπειρία διαχείρισης αυτόνομων συλλογικοτήτων έσπρωξαν όλα τα ρέστα (τα κάθε λογής αποθεματικά) του ελληνικού λαού (όχι τα δικά τους -- τα λεφτά τους τα έχουν ασφαλή στο εξωτερικό) και τον χρέωσαν με άλλα 100 δις μέσα σε πέντε μήνες για να φτάσουν στο σημείο μηδέν πεπεισμένοι ότι 500.000.000 άνθρωποι και 27 δημοκρατικές κυβερνήσεις θα έκαναν πίσω μπροστά στον φόβο μήπως πεθάνουν μαζί με την Ελλάδα και αυτοί. Πρόκειται για την πολιτική που είναι γνωστή συντομογραφικά ως «Κούγκι» (και μπορείς να αναζητήσεις πότε εμφανίστηκε πρώτη φορά ο όρος).

«Η δημοκρατία δεν εκβιάζεται», πόσες φορές δεν το έχουμε ακούσει αυτό; Είναι τρομακτικό να ξυπνάμε και να συνειδητοποιούμε ότι οι στυγνοί (και το χειρότερο: αποτυχημένοι) εκβιαστές της ευρωπαϊκής δημοκρατίας, με όμηρο ολόκληρο τον ελληνικό λαό, ήταν η κυβέρνησή μας. Δεν είμαστε η μόνη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα όπου τα λάθη των κυβερνήσεων, η αφερεγγυότητα των ηγεσιών, η αδυναμία να υπάρξει πραγματική λαϊκή ενότητα και συγκεκριμένος σχεδιασμός έχει οδηγήσει σε πολιτικές δυστοπίες. Κατά μια έννοια, η χρεοκοπία είναι και χρεοκοπία ολόκληρης της κοινωνίας μας.

Η Ευρώπη θα περιμένει το άθλιο δημοψήφισμα της Κυριακής επί του ανύπαρκτου ερωτήματος. Αν διεξαχθεί κανονικά (πράγμα για το οποίο πολύ αμφιβάλλω, για πολλούς λόγους, από τους τεχνικούς μέχρι την εκρηκτική κατάσταση στην κοινωνία) και το αποτέλεσμα είναι «Ναι», η ευρωπαϊκή δημοκρατική κοινότητα θα περιμένει τις αυτονόητες δημοκρατικές εξελίξεις: να παραιτηθεί η κυβέρνηση και να σχηματιστεί νέα, από τις δυνάμεις του παρόντος κοινοβουλίου, που θα προσπαθήσει να αποδείξει ότι είναι φερέγγυα στις διαπραγματεύσεις και την υλοποίησή τους, ώστε να μπορεί να διαπραγματευτεί στο όνομα του ελληνικού. Και θα διαπραγματευτούν. Από μηδενική βάση. Από πολύ χειρότερη αφετηρία για εμάς, μια και τα 15 δις του προηγούμενου προγράμματος και τα 35 δις επενδύσεων δεν υπάρχουν πια πάνω στο τραπέζι και θα πρέπει να τα διεκδικήσουμε εξαρχής.

Αν το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος είναι Όχι, οι τράπεζες δεν θα ανοίξουν επειδή δεν θα έχουν πια χαρτονομίσματα. Οι καταθέσεις θα είναι ακόμη εκεί, αλλά ως λογιστικές εγγραφές. Η κυβέρνηση έχει ενημερωθεί ότι στην περίπτωση του Όχι, τα χρέη του ELA θα γίνουν αμέσως απαιτητά. Εδώ και τέσσερις μήνες, η Ελλάδα κινείται με ακριβά δανεικά και ενέχυρο καμιά 90αριά δις σε γραμμάτια δημοσίου, μετοχές εταιρειών, δάνεια κ.λπ. από τα χαρτοφυλάκια των τραπεζών. Τα ενέχυρα αυτά δεν αρκούν για την εξόφληση, επομένως θα ενεργοποιηθεί η ευρωπαϊκή διαδικασία περί ρευστότητας των τραπεζών κλπ.

Αλλά αρκετά πολυλόγησα, θα δούμε και θα πούμε και θα ακούσουμε πολλά ακόμη αυτές τις ημέρες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2015)

Σε συνέχεια του #159 πιο πάνω:
Εντάξει, το πρώτο βήμα έγινε, διώξαμε τους τοκογλύφους. Μπορούμε να πάμε τώρα στον "τοίχο" αυτής της δεσποινίδας και να ζητήσουμε το χρονοδιάγραμμα: πότε θα βρουν δουλειά όλοι οι άνεργοι, πότε θα πάρουν αυξήσεις οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και οι συνταξιούχοι κλπ. Δεν φαντάζομαι να εννοούσε στη Δευτέρα Παρουσία, οι νέοι είναι και ανυπόμονοι, κάπου κοντά θα βρίσκεται αυτός ο παράδεισος· ας μας τον δείξει κι εμάς, βρε αδερφέ.


----------



## Earion (Jul 1, 2015)

pontios said:


> ...και χωρίς το βάρος του χρέους - και με το δικό της νόμισμα.



Το χρέος παραμένει το ίδιο και είναι πάντα απαιτητό, είτε εκφράζεται σε ευρώ είτε σε άλλο νόμισμα (δραχμή).

Τα περί Τουρκίας (και Αλβανίας, και άλλα όπως η διαχείριση του μεταναστευτικού κλπ.) με την Ελλάδα εκτός Ευρώπης είναι επιχειρήματα που θα περίμενα να συγκινούν τους συντηρητικούς συμπολίτες μας και να τους παρακινούν υπέρ του Ναι. Δυστυχώς δεν συμβαίνει αυτό για πολλούς. Η «ευγενής μας τύφλωσις» βλέπεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

pontios said:


> Από οικονομική άποψη, πιστεύω ότι η Ελλάδα τελικά θα πάει πολύ καλύτερη αν βρεθεί εκτός της ευρωζώνης και χωρίς το βάρος του χρέους - και με το δικό της νόμισμα.
> Η επανεκκίνηση θα είναι προφανώς επώδυνη, αρχικά - αλλά οι μεταποιητικές βιομηχανίες, ο τουρισμός και η ναυτιλία - όλοι αυτοί οι τομείς θα έχουν επιτέλους περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ανθίσουν (με το δικό της πιο ανταγωνιστικό νόμισμα).
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, η Ιαπωνία βρίσκεται στην κορυφή της παγκόσμιας κατάταξης δημοσίου χρέους, με ένα (αστρονομικό) ποσοστό 200% + του ΑΕΠ…αλλά έχει το δικό της νόμισμα, και δανείζεται με ευνοϊκά επιτόκια από τις αγορές.



Χρήστο, είναι πολύ συγκινητικό που σαν Έλληνας πατριώτης που ζει down under συγκρίνεις την Ελλάδα με την Ιαπωνία. Είναι πραγματικά πολύ πιθανό ότι η χρεοκοπημένη Ελλάδα του 2015 θα μοιάζει με την Ιαπωνία. Την προβιομηχανική Ιαπωνία των σογκούν, όμως, καλέ μας φίλε, με συμμορίες και μαφίες που θα διακινούν στη μαύρη αγορά ακόμη και αγαθά πρώτης ανάγκης.

Μπορούμε άραγε στα σοβαρά να συγκρίνουμε τη σημερινή Ελλάδα με την Ιαπωνία με μοναδικό κριτήριο το δημόσιο χρέος; Η Ιαπωνία είναι από τις μεγαλύτερες βιομηχανικές και τεχνολογικές παγκόσμιες υπερδυνάμεις. Εκεί στηρίζει το πανίσχυρο νόμισμά της. Στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούμε ούτε να συσκευάσουμε κοπριά για τα χωράφια και εισάγουμε από το εξωτερικό. Έχω φωτογραφία με σάκους ισπανικής κοπριάς από φίλο μου που μένει στην Ορεστιάδα. Λέμε για τους ανίκανους ότι πιάνουν χρυσάφι στα χέρια τους και το κάνουν σκατά. Ε, εμείς δεν είμαστε καν ικανοί να τα συσκευάσουμε αυτά τα σκατά. Εκεί θα στηριχτεί το δικό μας νόμισμα.

Εντάξει, σε δέκα, είκοσι χρόνια μπορεί να υπάρξει μια άλλη, καλύτερη Ελλάδα, όπως την θέλεις και τη θέλουμε όλοι μας. Μέχρι τότε τι θα γίνει όμως;

Θα σου αφιερώσω το επόμενο σχόλιο ενός οικονομικού δημοσιογράφου που θεωρείται μάλλον έγκυρος. Μη σταθείς στο χολερικό σχόλιο για τον ΥπΟικ. Δες τη δεύτερη πρότασή του, όμως (που είναι και στην αρμοδιότητά του) και προβληματίσου:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

Ξέρω ότι τα γερμανοτσολιάδικα νέα εκνευρίζουν τον κόσμο. Αλλά θα προσθέσω μια πληροφορία που μόλις άκουσα από τη γερμανική δημόσια τηλεόραση για να καταλαβαίνουμε καλύτερα το γενικό περίγραμμα.

Στη γερμανική Βουλή έχει σήμερα στις 2 μμ ειδική συνεδρίαση όπου ο Σόιμπλε θα παρουσιάσει τον προϋπολογισμό της χώρας για τον επόμενο χρόνο και περίγραμμα για τα αμέσως επόμενα τρία χρόνια. Παρά τις αντιδράσεις περί λιτότητας κλπ κλπ, ο Σόιμπλε θα παρουσιάσει ισοσκελισμένους προϋπολογισμούς ("Schwarze Null", black zero), στους οποίους υπάρχει και πρόβλεψη για κανόνι 84 δις από το Grexit.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 1, 2015)

Δόκτορα, προσυπογράφω πλήρως την ανάλυσή σου στο #172. Το μόνο που πιστεύω ότι δεν ισχύει είναι το παρακάτω (τα bold δικά μου): 



drsiebenmal said:


> Η Ευρώπη θα περιμένει το άθλιο δημοψήφισμα της Κυριακής επί του ανύπαρκτου ερωτήματος. Αν διεξαχθεί κανονικά (πράγμα για το οποίο πολύ αμφιβάλλω, για πολλούς λόγους, από τους τεχνικούς μέχρι την εκρηκτική κατάσταση στην κοινωνία) και το αποτέλεσμα είναι «Ναι», η ευρωπαϊκή δημοκρατική κοινότητα θα περιμένει τις αυτονόητες δημοκρατικές εξελίξεις: να παραιτηθεί η κυβέρνηση και να σχηματιστεί νέα, *από τις δυνάμεις του παρόντος κοινοβουλίου*



Όποτε ρωτούνται οι Συριζαίοι τι θα κάνουν αν επικρατήσει το Ναι, και αφού επί κανά δεκάλεπτο αναλύσουν γιατί ΔΕΝ θα επικρατήσει το Ναι, και εφόσον ο δημοσιογράφος δεν έχει στο μεταξύ εξαντληθεί και επανέλθει στο ερώτημα, απαντούν με έναν σιβυλλικό χρησμό: τονίζουν ότι το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος θα γίνει σεβαστό [σσ. από μόνο του, το γεγονός αυτό αμέσως με υποψιάζει για το αντίθετο: είναι αυτονόητο ότι το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος οφείλει να γίνει σεβαστό, γιατί άραγε νιώθουν όλοι την ανάγκη να το επισημάνουν;], και αμέσως μετά λένε ότι οι ίδιοι δεν θα υπογράψουν μνημόνιο, ότι δεν είναι ερωτευμένοι με τις καρέκλες, ότι δεν είναι πρωθυπουργοί παντός καιρού κλπ κλπ. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Προφανώς ότι θα παραιτηθούν. ΟΚ. Αλλά μετά; Μετά υπάρχουν δύο επιλογές: η τίμια και η άτιμη. 

Η τίμια επιλογή είναι αυτή που περιγράφει ο δόκτορας. Η νυν κυβέρνηση παραιτείται και ορίζεται νέα κυβέρνηση από το ίδιο κοινοβούλιο, με σκοπό πρώτα την επίτευξη συμφωνίας και την ομαλοποίηση της κατάστασης, και ύστερα τη διενέργεια εκλογών.

Η άτιμη επιλογή είναι η κυβέρνηση να παραιτηθεί αλλά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να μην στηρίξει νέο σχήμα από την υπάρχουσα βουλή, με αποτέλεσμα να οδηγηθούμε σε εκλογές. Το σενάριο αυτό δεν είναι απλά εφιαλτικό, αλλά ακυρώνει και το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος. Αν υπάρχει η οποιαδήποτε πιθανότητα να επιτευχθεί συμφωνία, θα πρέπει η νέα κυβέρνηση να εργαστεί προς αυτό ΑΜΕΣΑ. Αν πάμε σε εκλογές, οι οποίες θα γίνουν ύστερα από έναν μήνα με τις τράπεζες κλειστές (και όταν λέμε κλειστές εννοούμε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ κλειστές, ούτε 60 ευρώ ημερήσιο όριο ανάληψης ούτε 20 ευρώ ούτε τίποτα), τότε το Ναι στο δημοψήφισμα θα έχει πάει περίπατο πολύ προτού η νέα κυβέρνηση που θα βγει από τις εκλογές (αν και εφόσον βγει, φυσικά, γεγονός καθόλου σίγουρο) κληθεί να το υλοποιήσει.

Ποια επιλογή άραγε θα ακολουθήσουν οι κυβερνώντες, την πρώτη ή τη δεύτερη; Αν αποτελεί ένδειξη η πρότερη πολιτική συμπεριφορά τους, είναι προφανές ότι θα διαλέξουν το δεύτερο. Κάτι που σημαίνει ότι ούτε με το Ναι γλιτώνουμε.

Ας το καταλάβουμε:
Τις τελευταίες μέρες στη χώρα έχει συντελεστεί ένα κανονικότατο πραξικόπημα.
Πρόκειται βέβαια για ένα ιδιότυπο πραξικόπημα, το οποίο θα ξετυλιχτεί σιγά σιγά. Ξεκίνησε με τη δόλια εξαπάτηση του ελληνικού λαού μέσω ενός δημοψηφίσματος επί ενός εγγράφου που, πέρα από οτιδήποτε άλλο, είναι και ανύπαρκτο (προσπαθήστε να το βρείτε, δεν θα τα καταφέρετε). Θα ακολουθήσει άμεσα ένα κυνήγι μαγισσών άνευ προηγουμένου: τα πρώτα θύματα θα είναι τα κανάλια, και κατόπιν το παλαιό πολιτικό προσωπικό, το οποίο θα διωχθεί με τις διάφορες εξεταστικές επιτροπές που έχουν ήδη στηθεί. Και όσοι σήμερα βρίσκουν διασκεδαστική τη Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου, θα ξυπνήσουν ένα πρωί απο τον λήθαργό τους και θα καταλάβουν ότι όλο αυτόν τον καιρό έβλεπαν κατάματα το σκοτεινό πρόσωπο του τέρατος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

Γράφω για τις δυνάμεις του παρόντος κοινοβουλίου επειδή το ταχύτερο δυνατό που μπορεί να διεξαχθούν εκλογές είναι οι 28 ημέρες. 22 προβλέπει το σύνταγμα, αλλά μισή βδομάδα θα χαθεί στα διαδικαστικά. Η καταστροφή που θα έχει συντελεστεί μέσα σε 28 ημέρες θα είναι τεράστια και, όπως μας έχει δείξει η πείρα, έτσι κι αλλιώς, η ΕΕ θα ζητήσει πλέον οικουμενική κυβέρνηση και εγγυήσεις εφαρμογής ανάλογες με αυτές που απέρριψε ο Βαρουφάκης, με μηνιαίο έλεγχο προόδου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2015)

Όλες οι χώρες που δεν πλήρωσαν το ΔΝΤ
Του Θοδωρή Γεωργακόπουλου
Πριν από λίγο έληξε η διορία που είχε η Ελλάδα για την πληρωμή των τεσσάρων δόσεων του δανείου που έχει πάρει από το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο, οι οποίες εκκρεμούσαν για τον Ιούνιο. Καθώς η χώρα δεν είχε μία, ανέβαλε την πληρωμή όλων μαζί (συνολικό ύψος: 1,6 δις) για την τελευταία μέρα του μήνα, και την τελευταία ημέρα του μήνα εξακολουθούσε να μην έχει μία, οπότε δεν πλήρωσε. Δεν είναι η πρώτη χώρα που χάνει μια ή περισσότερες δόσεις του ΔΝΤ, και δεν θα είναι και η τελευταία. Είναι, ωστόσο, ένα φαινόμενο σπάνιο. Όλοι πληρώνουν το ΔΝΤ. Μόνο σε δραματικές εξαιρέσεις χάνουν οι χώρες τις πληρωμές. Μέχρι σήμερα, αυτό έχει συμβεί στις εξής τριανταδύο περιπτώσεις:

​1959: Κούβα​1966: Αίγυπτος​1975: Καμπότζη, 36,9 εκ.​1983: Νικαράγουα, 14.4 εκ.​1983: Γουιάνα, 107.7 εκ.​1984: Τσαντ, 4.1 εκ.​1984: Βιετνάμ, 100.2 εκ.​1984: Σιέρα Λεόνε, 25.1 εκ.​1984: Σουδάν, 979.8 εκ.​1984: Λιβερία, 543 εκ.​1985: Τανζανία, 22.9 εκ.​1985: Ζάμπια, 115.1 εκ.​1985: Γκάμπια, 10.6 εκ.​1985: Περού, 621 εκ.​1986: Τζαμάικα, 50 εκ.​1986: Ζάμπια, 830.2 εκ.​1987: Σιέρα Λεόνε, 85.5 εκ.​1987: Σομαλία, 234.6 εκ.​1987: Ονδούρα, 3.3 εκ.​1987: Παναμάς 180.9 εκ.​1988: Δημοκρατία του Κονγκό, 115.4 εκ.​1988: Αϊτή, 9.2 εκ.​1988: Ονδούρα, 27.5 εκ.​1990: Ιράκ, 55.3 εκ.​1990: Δομινικανή Δημοκρατία, 24.3 εκ.​1990: Δημοκρατία του Κονγκό, 403.6 εκ.​1991: Αϊτή, 24.8 εκ.​1992: Βοσνία Ερζεγοβίνη, 25.1 εκ.​1992: Γιουγκοσλαβία, 101.1 εκ.​1994: Κεντρική Αφρικανική Δημοκρατία, 1.6 εκ.​1995: Αφγανιστάν, 8.1 εκ.​2001: Ζιμπάμπουε, 81.1 εκ.​2015: Ελλάδα, 1.2 δις (Σημ.: υποθέτω ότι το 1,2 δις που αναφέρει εδώ σε σχέση με το 1,6 που βλέπουμε πιο πάνω εξηγείται στην παρένθεση που ακολουθεί)​(δείτε εδώ σε τι μονάδες είναι τα ποσά -δεν μετριούνται σε μεμονωμένο νόμισμα)

​Διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα προκύπτουν: Πρώτον, έχουν περάσει 14 χρόνια από την τελευταία φορά που οποιαδήποτε χώρα του κόσμου καθυστέρησε πληρωμή στο ΔΝΤ. Δεύτερον, ιστορικά η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των χωρών που το έκαναν βρίσκονταν σε εμπόλεμη κατάσταση. Και, τρίτον, το ποσό που καθυστέρησε η Ελλάδα είναι ιλιγγιώδες. Μέχρι χτες τρεις από τις παραπάνω χώρες χρωστούσαν ακόμα καθυστερημένες πληρωμές στο ΔΝΤ: Το Σουδάν, η Σομαλία και η Ζιμπάμπουε. Το συνολικό ύψος που χρωστάνε στο ΔΝΤ είναι $1,79 δις. Από σήμερα οι χώρες είναι τέσσερις: Η Ελλάδα χρωστάει σχεδόν άλλα τόσα, από μόνη της.​Είναι, ομολογουμένως, μια ιστορική ημέρα.​


----------



## panadeli (Jul 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γράφω για τις δυνάμεις του παρόντος κοινοβουλίου επειδή το ταχύτερο δυνατό που μπορεί να διεξαχθούν εκλογές είναι οι 28 ημέρες. 22 προβλέπει το σύνταγμα, αλλά μισή βδομάδα θα χαθεί στα διαδικαστικά. Η καταστροφή που θα έχει συντελεστεί μέσα σε 28 ημέρες θα είναι τεράστια και, όπως μας έχει δείξει η πείρα, έτσι κι αλλιώς, η ΕΕ θα ζητήσει πλέον οικουμενική κυβέρνηση και εγγυήσεις εφαρμογής ανάλογες με αυτές που απέρριψε ο Βαρουφάκης, με μηνιαίο έλεγχο προόδου.



Ναι, συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο Τσίπρας και η συμμορία του ΔΕΝ θα στηρίξουν άλλη κυβέρνηση από αυτή τη βουλή. Είχαν πει καθαρά ότι θεωρούσαν την κυβέρνηση Παπαδήμου εκτροπή και το έχουν επαναλάβει ένα σωρό φορές. ΔΕΝ θα στηρίξουν κυβέρνηση ειδικού σκοπού. Θα στείλουν τη χώρα σε εκλογές, και φυσικά θα σπεύσουν να χρεώσουν στους κακούς ξένους και τους εγχώριους μειοδότες την ανείπωτη καταστροφή που θα έχουν προκαλέσει οι ίδιοι.

Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι ακαδημαϊκά, γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο υπερήφανος λαός μας θα ψηφίσει πανηγυρικά ένα υπερήφανο και πλήρως αυτοκαταστροφικό όχι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 1, 2015)

Μέσα σε όλο αυτό εξακολουθώ να δουλεύω, επειδή υπάρχει δουλειά, κι αναρωτιέμαι αν θα πληρωθώ, σε τι θα πληρωθώ, τι θα απογίνουν τα λεφτουδάκια που κέρδισα με τον ιδρώτα του μυαλού μου τους προηγούμενους μήνες και τώρα κάθονται στην τράπεζα... Και στο αναμεταξύ μεταφράζω συνταγές για κεμπάπ, σκορδαλιά και ταραμοσαλάτα τη μισή μέρα και αλγόριθμους την υπόλοιπη και αναρωτιέμαι τι θα πω στο παιδί μου μεθαύριο όταν θα με ρωτήσει "κι εσύ μάνα τι έκανες λίγο πριν το δημοψήφισμα;"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

Μπορείς και δουλεύεις; Χαρά στην ψυχραιμία και την ικανότητα της αυτοσυγκέντρωσής σου.

Εγώ πληρώθηκα επιτέλους λίγα λεφτά που μου χρωστούσαν από καιρό την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή. Με κατάθεση στον λογαριασμό μου, φυσικά, όπως κάθε ΕλΕπ μεταφραστής που συνεργάζεται με επιχειρήσεις που έχουν οργανωμένο λογιστήριο.

Το Σάββατο πήγα χαρούμενος και έξυπνος να κάνω ανάληψη με την κάρτα μου και διαπίστωσα ότι είχε λήξει εδώ και μήνες. Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να πάω πρωί πρωί τη Δευτέρα να ενεργοποιήσω την καινούργια... :)

Τη Δευτέρα.. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2015)

panadeli said:


> επί ενός εγγράφου που, πέρα από οτιδήποτε άλλο, είναι και ανύπαρκτο (προσπαθήστε να το βρείτε, δεν θα τα καταφέρετε).


Το έγγραφο έχει ζητηθεί από δικηγορικούς συλλόγους που προσπαθούν εδώ και μέρες να το βρουν και δεν υπάρχει πουθενά.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2015)

pontios said:


> Από οικονομική άποψη, πιστεύω ότι η Ελλάδα τελικά θα πάει πολύ καλύτερα αν βρεθεί εκτός της ευρωζώνης και χωρίς το βάρος του χρέους - και με το δικό της νόμισμα.
> Η επανεκκίνηση θα είναι προφανώς επώδυνη, αρχικά - αλλά οι μεταποιητικές βιομηχανίες, ο τουρισμός και η ναυτιλία - όλοι αυτοί οι τομείς θα έχουν επιτέλους περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ανθίσουν (με το δικό της πιο ανταγωνιστικό νόμισμα).


Αγαπητέ Πόντιε,

με όλη τη συμπάθεια και το σεβασμό που σου έχω, δυο λόγια: το «προφανώς επώδυνη» είναι αλβανοποίηση της χώρας μας, και μάλιστα αλβανοποίηση περιόδου Ενβέρ Χότζα. Εσύ ζεις στην Αυστραλία και δεν κινδυνεύεις ούτε εσύ, ούτε η οικογένειά σου. Επομένως, και επειδή αυτές τις μέρες η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι καλή, μην προτείνεις εκ του μακρόθεν λύσεις που δεν θα υποστείς εσύ στο πετσί σου. Ήδη δεν γίνονται εισαγωγές πρώτων υλών διότι όλοι οι προμηθευτές ζητούν προεξόφληση. Όταν θα περάσει αυτό και στα σουπερμάρκετ, εσύ θα διαβάζεις τι γράφουμε εδώ και δεν θα καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει να μην ξέρεις αν θα μπορείς να προμηθευτείς τα απαραίτητα για το παιδί σου.

Σε θερμοπαρακαλώ, λοιπόν, σκέψου πριν γράψεις μια λύση αν θα την πρότεινες αν αυτή θα αφορούσε την Αυστραλία.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2015)

Και μιας και το ανέφερα:

*Εμείς αγριόχορτα θα φάμε...*







«Εμείς αγριόχορτα θα φάμε και τον σοσιαλισμό δεν θα τον προδώσουμε, την Αλβανία δεν την ξεπουλάμε!»
Enver Hoxha, Κεντρική Πλατεία των Τιράνων, 1963

ΥΓ. Και πράγματι αγριόχορτα καταλήξαμε να φάμε. Όχι ο Ενβέρ Χ., αλλά εμείς που δεν είχαμε γεννηθεί ακόμα και εκείνοι που ζητωκραύγαζαν από κάτω. Φυσικά ούτε σοσιαλισμός δεν υπήρχε στο τέλος, ούτε Αλβανία…​
http://gazikapllani.blogspot.gr/2012/02/blog-post_10.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

Και αυτό για τον φίλο μας τον Χρήστο:

*Τετάρτη, 8 Ιουλίου: Αρμαγεδδών για τράπεζες, καταθέσεις (Νίκος Καλλίτσης, Καθημερινή)*

Έγραφα χτες («Θα ξανανοίξουν οι τράπεζες;») ότι πρέπει να υπάρξει συμφωνία με τους εταίρους, για να μας δοθεί η δυνατότητα να παραμείνουμε σε πρόγραμμα και μετά την Τετάρτη 1.7. 2015, ώστε η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα να διατηρήσει τη δυνατότητα να δίνει στις ελληνικές τράπεζες νέα ρευστότητα. Διότι, διαφορετικά, από την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα (πιθανολογείται βάσιμα, από την προσεχή Δευτέρα…) οι ελληνικές τράπεζες δεν θα έχουν λεφτά, θα έχουν στεγνώσει. Δεν θα μπορούν να δώσουν ούτε 60 ούτε 50 ούτε 10 ευρώ, διότι, απλά, δεν θα έχουν.

Οι τράπεζες δεν θα ανοίξουν την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

Θα παραμείνουν κλειστές όχι μόνο επί 5 εργάσιμες ημέρες όπως ανακοινώθηκε, μέχρι την επόμενη Τρίτη, αλλά επ’ αόριστον. Ούτε τα ATMs θα δίνουν λίγα, έστω, ευρώ. Τότε θα γίνει κατανοητό ότι τα όσα δραματικά συμβαίνουν αυτές τις ημέρες δεν θα είναι παρά μόνο το πρελούδιο, η εισαγωγή σε μια δραστικά περισσότερο οδυνηρή περιπέτεια, με βαθύτερη ύφεση και όσα τη συνοδεύσουν σε επίπεδο δημοκρατικών θεσμών και άλλων περιπετειών. Πρώτο βήμα σε αυτήν την περιπέτεια, θα είναι η διάλυση του τραπεζικού συστήματος. Η κατάρρευση των τραπεζών με πάταγο.

Άνευ συμφωνίας, οι τράπεζες δεν θα μείνουν απλώς κλειστές.

Θα καταρρεύσουν. Γιατί και πως;

Η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα διαχειρίζεται μια περιουσία που ανήκει σε όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές κεντρικές τράπεζες, σε τελευταία ανάλυση ανήκει στους φορολογούμενους ευρωπαίους πολίτες. Ο κ. Ντράγκι και το ΔΣ της ΕΚΤ παίρνουν αποφάσεις εντός πλαισίου κανόνων που τους έχουν προσδιορίσει οι αντιπροσωπευτικοί ευρωπαϊκοί θεσμοί. Δεν είναι πολιτικά όργανα. Διαχειρίζονται δημόσιο πλούτο. Αν παραβιάσουν τους κανόνες και προκληθεί βλάβη στο δημόσιο συμφέρον, δεν έχουν απλώς «πολιτικές» ευθύνες. Έχουν αστικές ευθύνες. Για τις οποίες απολογούνται στη Δικαιοσύνη, κρίνονται από αυτήν και πληρώνουν με στέρηση της προσωπικής ελευθερίας ή με την περιουσία τους.

Σ της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τράπεζας δεν θα λάβει δραματικές αποφάσεις για τις ελληνικές τράπεζες. Θα τις λάβει σε μία εβδομάδα, αφού θα έχει διεξαχθεί το δημοψήφισμα.

Στην επόμενη συνεδρίασή του, την Τετάρτη 8 Ιουλίου, το ΔΣ της ΕΚΤ, στο πλαίσιο των κανόνων που οφείλει να σέβεται, θα λάβει αποφάσεις για την Ελλάδα και τις ελληνικές τράπεζες.
Εφόσον: 

1. Δεν έχουμε πληρώσει ή δεν έχουμε ανακοινώσει ότι θα πληρώσουμε εντός των επόμενων λίγων 24ώρων τη δόση 1,6 δισ. ευρώ στο Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο,

2. Δεν έχουμε συμφωνήσει και η χώρα δεν βρίσκεται σε πρόγραμμα, 

3. Μετά τη χτεσινή, νέα υποβάθμιση των ελληνικών τραπεζών από τους διεθνείς οίκους αξιολόγησης.

4. Τέλος, αν στο δημοψήφισμα έχει υπερισχύσει το «όχι» στη συμμετοχή της χώρας μας στην Ευρωζώνη.

Εφόσον, λοιπόν, υπάρχουν αυτές οι τέσσερις προϋποθέσεις, το ΔΣ της ΕΚΤ δεν θα μπορεί να παραμείνει αδρανές. Θα είναι υποχρεωμένο να κινηθεί στην κατεύθυνση του «κουρέματος» της αξίας των ενεχύρων (collaterals) που έχουν δώσει οι ελληνικές τράπεζες ως εγγύηση για την ρευστότητα που έχουν δανειστεί. Το «κούρεμα» των εγγυήσεων συνεπάγεται ότι οι τράπεζες θα πρέπει να δώσουν πρόσθετες εγγυήσεις για την ρευστότητα που ήδη έχουν πάρει ή να επιστρέψουν (αν όχι όλη καταρχήν, πάντως…) ένα μέρος της ρευστότητας που είχαν πάρει από την ΕΚΤ.

Επειδή:

1. οι εγγυήσεις που μπορούν να δώσουν οι ελληνικές τράπεζες αξιολογούνται ως «σκουπίδια» και ισχύουν (κατ’ εξαίρεση, κατά παράβαση των γενικών κανόνων) μόνο εφόσον η χώρα μας είναι σε πρόγραμμα, κι επειδή
2. οι τράπεζες δεν διαθέτουν ρευστότητα για να την επιστρέψουν, υποχρεωτικά θα κηρύξουν πτώχευση. Μέσα σε λίγες ώρες, οι ελληνικές τράπεζες θα πτωχεύσουν -τέλος.

Αν δεν γίνει συμφωνία και αν, επιπλέον, από το δημοψήφισμα δεν προκύψει ένα ισχυρό «ναι» για την Ελλάδα στην Ευρώπη, σε μία εβδομάδα, την επόμενη Τετάρτη 8 Ιουλίου 2015, θα ξεσπάσει ο Αρμαγεδδών.
Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια. Κανείς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να την κρύβει και να κρύβεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

Η Αθήνα γεμίζει αφίσες που γράφουν Όχι. Όσοι έχουν την αντίθετη άποψη ψάχνουν ακόμη να καταλάβουν τι συμβαίνει και για ποιο πράγμα ψηφίζουμε, αφού καμία πρόταση δεν υπάρχει πια και είμαστε ήδη έξω από τα μνημόνια (άσχετο αν κάναμε ήδη αίτηση για καινούργιο μνημόνιο).

Περιμένω τους δημοκράτες φίλους και μέλη της Λεξιλογίας να μου εξηγήσουν περί του δημοκρατικού δικαιώματος του λαού να συμφωνεί με ό,τι του προτείνει η εθνική κυβέρνησις για να δω κάτι που θέλω.

Κανείς αληθινός δημοκράτης δεν μπορεί να επιτρέψει αυτό που γίνεται. Έχουμε ακόμη την ψήφο μας. Ακόμη και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, δεν θα την έχουμε για άλλα 3,5 χρόνια. Δεν κοιτάμε την ιδεολογία μας. Εδώ κινδυνεύει ξεκάθαρα η δημοκρατία.


----------



## pontios (Jul 1, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Αγαπητέ Πόντιε,
> 
> με όλη τη συμπάθεια και το σεβασμό που σου έχω, δυο λόγια: το «προφανώς επώδυνη» είναι αλβανοποίηση της χώρας μας, και μάλιστα αλβανοποίηση περιόδου Ενβέρ Χότζα. Εσύ ζεις στην Αυστραλία και δεν κινδυνεύεις ούτε εσύ, ούτε η οικογένειά σου. Επομένως, και επειδή αυτές τις μέρες η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι καλή, μην προτείνεις εκ του μακρόθεν λύσεις που δεν θα υποστείς εσύ στο πετσί σου. Ήδη δεν γίνονται εισαγωγές πρώτων υλών διότι όλοι οι προμηθευτές ζητούν προεξόφληση. Όταν θα περάσει αυτό και στα σουπερμάρκετ, εσύ θα διαβάζεις τι γράφουμε εδώ και δεν θα καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει να μην ξέρεις αν θα μπορείς να προμηθευτείς τα απαραίτητα για το παιδί σου.
> 
> Σε θερμοπαρακαλώ, λοιπόν, σκέψου πριν γράψεις μια λύση αν θα την πρότεινες αν αυτή θα αφορούσε την Αυστραλία.




Επίσης με όλη μου τη συμπάθεια να ξέρεις ένα πράγμα - οι γονείς έχουν ζήσει τις χειρότερες εποχές στην Ελλάδα - τα πέτρινα χρόνια - και φάγανε αυτά τα αγριόχορτα που ανέφερες παρακάτω #185. Επέστρεψαν πριν μερικά χρόνια στα γεράματα τους στην Αυστραλία, για να βρίσκονται κοντά μας - τόσο πολύ αγαπούν την Ελλάδα. Δεν ήθελαν να την αφήσουν.
Μπορεί να μην είχα την τύχη να μεγαλώσω στην Ελλάδα - ήρθα 5 χρονών στην Αυστραλία, άλλα η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται μέσα μου, και νομίζω πολύ εύκολα λες αυτά που λες.
Ο πατέρας μου έχει διηγηθεί κάτι ιστορίες που με κάνουν να ανατριχιάσω μόνο που τις σκέφτομαι.
Έχω θείους, θείες και ξαδέρφια στην Ελλάδα.
Λυπάμαι που σκέφτεσαι έτσι.
I tried not to get involved in this political discussion - now I will definitely keep out of it - and I thank you for making it crystal clear to me that my views are not welcome.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2015)

Επαναλαμβάνω, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ότι δεν είχα σκοπό να σε προσβάλω.


----------



## pontios (Jul 1, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Επαναλαμβάνω, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ότι δεν είχα σκοπό να σε προσβάλω.



Δεν με πρόσβαλες - μου άνοιξες τα μάτια και μου έκλεισες το στόμα. ;)

Αλλά θέλω να μου εξηγήσεις - τι ακριβώς εννοούσες με "αλβανοποίηση της χώρας μας" - ήταν κομπλιμέντο; - γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

pontios said:


> I tried not to get involved in this political discussion - now I will definitely keep out of it - and I thank you for making it crystal clear to me that my views are not welcome.



Αφού οι γονείς σου έφυγαν στα πέτρινα χρόνια, θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι η Ελλάδα κινδυνεύει σήμερα να βυθιστεί ακριβώς ξανά σε πέτρινα χρόνια. Η Ελλάδα καλείται να διχαστεί πάνω σε κάτι ανύπαρκτο χωρίς κανείς να εξηγεί πού οδηγεί αυτό το ανύπαρκτο. Για την Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει δρόμος έξω από την ΕΕ -- εκεί οδηγεί όμως νομοτελειακά το Όχι. Ήδη οι Τούρκοι μας πρόσφεραν χτες χέρι βοήθειας και συνεργασίας, αρκεί να κλείσουμε τις εκκρεμότητές μας στο Αιγαίο.

Your views are welcome, as are all views of our members, but please, I hope you will agree that they are not above criticism. Please try to be informed and add your ideas, but try to elaborate on the specific conditions, in this field.

Many politicians and Nobel laureates have told us that "after some time" things will get better, but no one has provided a cohesive plan how to do that. No one has any idea how short this "short time" will be.

Θα χρειαστούν χρόνια για να εξισορροπηθεί η οικονομική καταστροφή που συντελείται αυτή την εβδομάδα. Χρόνια.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2015)

pontios said:


> Αλλά θέλω να μου εξηγήσεις - τι ακριβώς εννοούσες με "αλβανοποίηση της χώρας μας".


Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, η Ελλάδα θα γίνει σαν την Αλβανία του '70. Και μη θυμώνεις, σε παρακαλώ. Προσπαθώ απλώς να σου εξηγήσω ότι εσύ ζεις στην ασφάλεια μιας ανεπτυγμένης χώρας, ενώ εμείς ζούμε σε απόλυτη ανασφάλεια. Δεν ξέρουμε αν τη Δευτέρα θα είναι ανοιχτά τα σουπερμάρκετ, αν θα έχουμε φάρμακα, βενζίνη. Οπότε, μπες στη θέση μας: πώς θα σου φαινόταν να βρίσκεσαι σε αυτή τη θέση και να σου λέει κάποιος που δεν επηρεάζεται άμεσα «θα είναι δύσκολα στην αρχή»;

Επίσης, δεν υπονοούσα με κανέναν τρόπο ότι θέλω να σταματήσεις να γράφεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

*Tsipras prepared to accept all bailout conditions* (Πηγή: http://www.ft.com/intl/fastft/353421)

(An hour ago)

Alexis Tsipras will accept all his bailout creditors' conditions that were on the table this weekend with only a handful of minor changes, according to a letter the Greek prime minister sent late Tuesday night and obtained by the Financial Times.

The two-page letter, sent to the heads of the European Commission, International Monetary Fund and European Central Bank, elaborates on Tuesday's surprise request for an extension of Greece's now-expired bailout and for a new, third €29.1bn rescue, writes Peter Spiegel.

Although the bailout's expiry at midnight Tuesday night means the extension is no longer on the table, Mr Tsipras' new letter could serve as the basis of a new bailout in the coming days.

Mr Tsipras' letter says Athens will accept all the reforms of his country's value-added tax system with one change: a special 30 per cent discount for Greek islands, many of which are in remote and difficult-to-supply regions, be maintained.

On the contentious issue of pension reform, Mr Tsipras requests that changes to move the retirement age to 67 by 2022 begin in October, rather than immediately. He also requests that a special "solidarity grant" awarded to poorer pensioners, which he agrees to phase out by December 2019, be phased out more slowly than creditors request.

"The Hellenic Republic is prepared to accept this staff-level agreement subject to the following amendments, additions or clarifications, as part of an extension of the expiring [bailout] program and the new [third] loan agreement for which a request was submitted today, Tuesday June 30th 2015," Mr Tsipras wrote. He added:

As you will note, our amendments are concrete and they fully respect the robustness and credibility of the design of the overall program.

Eurozone finance ministers are due to discuss Mr Tsipras' new proposal in a conference call at 5:30pm, Brussels time


----------



## pontios (Jul 1, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, η Ελλάδα θα γίνει σαν την Αλβανία του '70. Και μη θυμώνεις, σε παρακαλώ. Προσπαθώ απλώς να σου εξηγήσω ότι εσύ ζεις στην ασφάλεια μιας ανεπτυγμένης χώρας, ενώ εμείς ζούμε σε απόλυτη ανασφάλεια. Δεν ξέρουμε αν τη Δευτέρα θα είναι ανοιχτά τα σουπερμάρκετ, αν θα έχουμε φάρμακα, βενζίνη. Οπότε, μπες στη θέση μας: πώς θα σου φαινόταν να βρίσκεσαι σε αυτή τη θέση και να σου λέει κάποιος που δεν επηρεάζεται άμεσα «θα είναι δύσκολα στην αρχή»;
> 
> Επίσης, δεν υπονοούσα με κανέναν τρόπο ότι θέλω να σταματήσεις να γράφεις.



My last political post!
I'll keep posting on other threads - you're not getting rid of me that easily.

I said if worse comes to worst. I'm not advocating a Grexit.

Anyway, the last 5 years have been "pain with no gain". What about this pain?
Getting deeper in debt to pay debts is not the way out - especially with an economy that's not growing.

So I'm hoping for a haircut - a substantial one this time. That's the only way to get on top of the debt.
A resounding "no" vote would make the EU stand up and take notice (assuming the referendum goes ahead).
Syriza is hoping for some concessions from the EU - and the voters should be backing them all the way.

Anyway, enough said.
That's just my opinion - and it's easy for me to say. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2015)

Σημερινός Χαντζόπουλος:












http://www.kathimerini.gr/821726/sketch/epikairothta/politikh/skitso-toy-dhmhtrh-xantzopoyloy-010715


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Tsipras prepared to accept all bailout conditions* (Πηγή: http://www.ft.com/intl/fastft/353421)
> 
> (An hour ago)



Ομολογώ ότι παρασύρθηκα από το _An hour ago_, αλλά τελικά αυτές είναι οι προτάσεις που έγιναν χτες, πριν λήξει το προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα, δεν είναι νέες προτάσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

pontios said:


> Anyway, the last 5 years have been "pain with no gain".
> Getting deeper in debt to pay debts is not the way out - especially with an economy that's not growing.[...]
> Anyway, enough said.



ΟΚ, but you are not right and you will please excuse me for trying to set thing straight. :)

With big, enormously big pain we managed to have near zero primary deficit (from 36 bil euros five years ago). This huge amount, together with the uneven distribution of the pain is the main reason for many people's just frustration.

Also, the economy was starting to grow and a good summer for tourism was forecasted. I heard on radio some hours ago that yesterday only 20 passengers travelled from Piraeus to the Cyclades...


----------



## pontios (Jul 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, but you are not right and you will please excuse me for trying to set thing straight. :)
> 
> With big, enormously big pain we managed to have near zero primary deficit (from 36 bil euros five years ago). This huge amount, together with the uneven distribution of the pain is the main reason for many people's just frustration.
> 
> Also, the economy was starting to grow and a good summer for tourism was forecasted. I heard on radio some hours ago that yesterday only 20 passengers travelled from Piraeus to the Cyclades...




But the economy has shrunk over the last 5 years ... so the debt to GDP would now be larger?
Primary deficit is before interest, of course. We should be looking at the fiscal deficit, which takes interest into account - that's why the overall debt is rising!

Ας το αφήσουμε!
Καλή συνέχεια.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ κινδυνεύει ξεκάθαρα η δημοκρατία.



Ξεκάθαρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

> Primary deficit is before interest, of course.



Of course. Greek economy is still a deficit economy, but no primary deficit means no newly created debt.



> ...the debt to GDP would now be larger



Of course the debt to GDP is larger, but

(1) It can shrink also by a GDP expansion.
(2) It's irrelevant anyway, because we don't/can't borrow from the markets anyway.

There are some other points of importance, and I will mention them, even with the risk of becoming too technical:

Sovereign debt is sometimes paid back after many decades; more important for our current state of financial affairs is not the amount of debt or its percentage to GDP (useful indicators in normal situations, of course) but the funding of our annual repay rates. These are very low until 2022 (all these data are available from Γενικό Λογιστήριο του Κράτους) and we could manage it easily enough even with a small rise in GDP. From 2002 on, there are some dates with big repaying problems ("spikes" in the diagrams) and the European side have already hinted and agreed that they will find a way to smoothen these spikes, provided we do not create new debt. Pres. Juncker proposed in his package the start of relevant talks in autumn.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 1, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Το έγγραφο έχει ζητηθεί από δικηγορικούς συλλόγους που προσπαθούν εδώ και μέρες να το βρουν και δεν υπάρχει πουθενά.



Ο Δικηγορικός Σύλλογος Αθηνών εξέδωσε χθες σχετικό ψήφισμα. 


[...]
Το έλλειμμα της αναγκαίας ενημέρωσης αποτυπώνεται άλλωστε στο ίδιο το περιεχόμενο του ψηφοδελτίου, όπου γίνεται παραπομπή σε δύο κείμενα, τα οποία ουσιαστικά κανείς δεν γνωρίζει με βεβαιότητα. Σε αίτημα του ΔΣΑ για την αποστολή τους από τον αρμόδιο υπουργό, εστάλησαν μη επικυρωμένα κείμενα, χωρίς τα αναγκαία στοιχεία επισήμου εγγράφου (χρονολογία, υπογραφές, σφραγίδες, πιστοποίηση του εκδότη), σε σημείο που ήταν αδύνατη η επεξεργασία τους, προκειμένου να διαμορφώσουμε μια τελική θέση, θετική ή αρνητική.

Όπως είναι ευνόητο, αλλά και απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση του Ν. 4023/2011 (άρθρο 3 παρ. 2), το ερώτημα ενός δημοψηφίσματος δεν μπορεί να είναι ούτε ασαφές ούτε υπαινικτικό. Δεν μπορεί να αναζητούμε -εις μάτην- το πραγματικό του νόημα. Δεν μπορεί να παραμένουν κρυφά και άδηλα ερωτήματα.
[...]



Όλα αυτά ύστερα από μια συνεδρίαση που διεκόπη επί αρκετή ώρα επειδή μπούκαραν βιαίως δικηγόροι προσκείμενοι στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και τον ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ. Ωστόσο, η συνεδρίαση τελικά συνεχίστηκε σε άλλη αίθουσα και κατάφερε να βγάλει ψήφισμα. Οι σύντροφοι δικηγόροι της μαχητικής ριζοσπαστικής αριστεράς δεν αποδείχθηκαν εξίσου αποτελεσματικοί με τους αντίστοιχους συντρόφους μηχανικούς που κατάφεραν να παρεμποδίσουν την έκδοση ψηφίσματος από το ΤΕΕ. Προτείνω την άμεση παραπομπή των σ. δικηγόρων στα πειθαρχικά όργανα του κόμματος και την παραδειγματική τιμωρία τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

Πώς μας αποκάλεσε, όσους δεν συμφωνούμε με την άποψή του ο πρωθυπουργός πριν από λίγο; Το συγκράτησε κανείς επειδή δεν το πρόλαβα ολόκληρο και δεν θέλω να τον αδικήσω.


Edit: Με ενημέρωσαν ότι είπε πως όσοι ψηφίσουν Ναι θα είναι συνένοχοι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Edit: Με ενημέρωσαν ότι είπε πως όσοι ψηφίσουν Ναι θα είναι συνένοχοι.



Και όσοι θα ψηφίσουν Όχι θα είναι «συν-εν-ΟΧΙ». 



Το μήνυμα του πρωθυπουργού:
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500009300


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία:

*Greek referendum falls short of standards - Council of Europe*
Greece's July 5 referendum does not meet non-binding guidelines drawn up by the Council of Europe, notably one recommending that voters have at least two weeks to make their minds up, the human rights watchdog said on Wednesday.

It said it was also unable to send observers as a result of the short notice. [...]
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/01/eurozone-greece-rights-idUSL8N0ZH3IO20150701


Προσθήκη: Ο κ. Βίτσας, εκ μέρους της κυβέρνησης, επισημαίνει ότι πρόκειται για τοποθέτηση του ΓΓ του Συμβουλίου και όχι για επίσημη απόφαση του Συμβουλίου.


----------



## stathis (Jul 1, 2015)

Ακύρωση του δημοψηφίσματος ζητούν δύο πολίτες με προσφυγή στο ΣτΕ

Χα, σας πρόλαβα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

Εδώ βάζουμε μόνο σοβαρά θέματα.


----------



## stathis (Jul 1, 2015)

Οκ, πάρε ένα σοβαρό τότε:

H οργισμένη παρέμβαση του Ψινάκη για τις ουρές στις τράπεζες







*Edit:*
Υποθέτω ότι απευθύνεται στην κυβέρνηση, αλλά θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να απευθύνεται και στους «εταίρους». Χου νόουζ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

Καλά, τρολάρει και το In.gr;


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2015)

Εδώ που τα λέμε, είναι λίγο δύσκολο να καταλάβεις σε ποιούς απευθύνεται, αφού για όλους χρησιμοποιεί το θηλυκό. Γελοίες έιναι οι γριούλες, οι χώρες της ΕΕ, η Λαγκαρντ με τη Μέρκελ ή οι υπουργοί μας, π.χ.;


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2015)

ΥΓ Δημοψήφισμα με παρατηρητές, οποία ξεφτίλα για την Ελλάδα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

Από την πρώτη στιγμή που ανακοινώθηκε το δημοψήφισμα το χαρακτήρισα προβληματικό. Για δύο λόγους: επειδή το ερώτημα δεν ήταν σαφές όταν προκηρύχτηκε και επειδή θα είναι ανύπαρκτο όταν θα ψηφίσουμε αλλά και επειδή δεν υπάρχει επαρκής χρόνος συζήτησης και ενημέρωσης του λαού για τις επιλογές του.

Όλοι οι διεθνείς συνομιλητές μας δήλωσαν ότι το δημοψήφισμα σημαίνει «ναι ή όχι στο ευρώ». Μπορούμε να δεχτούμε ότι είναι δική τους αυθαίρετη ερμηνεία όταν πριν από μερικές εβδομάδες ο κ. Βαρουφάκης (και άλλοι υπουργοί) δήλωναν ότι «ας μην κρυβόμαστε, κάθε δημοψήφισμα θα σημαίνει ουσιαστικά ευρώ ή δραχμή» και όταν ο ίδιος ο κ. Βαρουφάκης δήλωνε μετά την προκήρυξή του ότι «μπορούμε να το αποσύρουμε αν πάρουμε καλύτερη πρόταση»;

Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το νόημα του δημοψηφίσματος αν το αντικείμενό του δεν υπάρχει πια (άρα είναι ντε φάκτο «ψευδεπίγραφο»); Η ενισχυμένη εντολή διαπραγμάτευσης; Μα κανένας Ευρωπαίος ηγέτης δεν αμφισβήτησε τη λαϊκή εντολή του πρωθυπουργού να διαπραγματευτεί. Μια εντολή να αλλάξουμε την Ευρώπη, όπως μας είπε ο πρωθυπουργός, θυμίζοντάς μας ότι τέθηκε υποψήφιος στις ευρωεκλογές και πήρε 7%; Θεμιτό, αλλά είναι ειλικρινά αυτό που μας καίει; Ή μήπως είναι μια περίπλοκη ερμηνεία* που οδηγεί σε εντολή υπεράσπισης της κυβέρνησης, όπως δήλωσε χτες η ΠτΒ; Περίεργη υπεράσπιση της κυβέρνησης θα είναι αυτή, από μια διαδικασία όπου στις ψήφους της νωπής εκλογής της πριν από ένα πεντάμηνο θα προσμετρηθούν και αυτές της ΧΑ.

Αφού λοιπόν η ίδια η κυβέρνηση έχει αλλάξει το νόημα του δημοψηφίσματος (νοθεύοντάς το επομένως και κατά τον χρόνο ενημέρωσης των πολιτών), ποιο είναι τελικά το νόημά του; 

Μα είναι πολύ απλό: το νόημα που καταλαβαίνει αυτός που θα πάμε να του το κολλήσουμε στη μούρη. Αυτό που λέει η διεθνής κοινότητα: *Ναι ή όχι στο ευρώ*.

Και για ποιο λόγο υπάρχει λοιπόν η δημιουργική ασάφεια περί το αντικείμενο; Μα είναι απλό αν δείτε τις δημοσκοπήσεις: Με 75% του λαού υπέρ του ευρώ, το Ναι προηγείται ελάχιστα με κάτι λιγότερο από 50%. Αποδοτικότατη η ασάφεια, δεν συμφωνείτε;

===============
(*) [...] Σύμφωνα με την κ. Κωνσταντοπούλου, το «ναι» δεν σημαίνει «ναι» στην Ευρώπη, άλλα «ναι» στα μνημόνια, την υποτέλεια, την υποδούλωση, την εκχώρηση της δημοκρατίας και σε νέα μέτρα. Και σε υποβάθμιση. Από την άλλη, όπως είπε, «όχι» σημαίνει «όχι» σε αντιδημοκρατικές πρακτικές, αντιευρωπαϊκούς εκβιασμούς και τελεσίγραφα, καθώς και «όχι» σε ασφυξία του λαού, «όχι» σε υποδούλωση κρατών – μελών, «όχι» οικονομική και κοινωνική υποταγή.

Η πρόεδρος της Βουλής κάλεσε τον λαό να υπερασπιστεί τη μόνη κυβέρνηση, όπως ανέφερε, που του επέστρεψε την εξουσία που πηγάζει από αυτόν, αλλά και να μην επιτρέψει την ανατροπή της κυβέρνησης. [...] (Πηγή: tvxs)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

Νέα, φρέσκια ερμηνεία (μετά το διπλό Όχι που είναι ουσιαστικά η ερμηνεία της ΠτΒ) από τον κ. Αλέξη Μητρόπουλο:

Συνοπτικά: Εάν επικρατήσει το Ναι, ο Τσίπρας θα παραμείνει πρωθυπουργός για να είναι ασπίδα στον λαό του από τα γενοκτονικά μέτρα του Μνημονίου...


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

Μητρόπουλος: Αν ο λαός ψηφίσει Ναι, ο Τσίπρας δεν θα φύγει. Θα μείνει για να αποτελέσει ασπίδα για τον λαό του ώστε να μην εφαρμοστούν τα σκληρά μέτρα.

Πριν από πέντε λεπτά, στο Μέγκα


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

Δόκτορα, πιάσε κόκκινο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

Χεχε, panadeli.

Όλοι Ναι, λοιπόν, χωρίς κανένα φόβο. Και στο ευρώ θα μείνουμε, και ο Τσίπρας θα μας προστατεύει!


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

Μητρόπουλος: Γιατί να φύγει; Θα έχει την άποψη του λαού του και αναλόγως θα διαπραγματευτεί.

Τα όρια του πολιτικού κυνισμού ολοένα και ξεχειλώνουν…


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2015)

Αγαπητέ δόκτορα, πολύ εύστοχη η ανάλυσή σου. Θα είχα να προσθέσω και το εξής: όποια ερμηνεία και αν (παριστάνει ότι) δίνει η κυβέρνηση στο δημοψήφισμα, σημασία έχει πώς το ερμηνεύουν οι αποδέκτες του. Αν οι αποδέκτες λένε ότι γι' αυτούς το δημοψήφισμα σημαίνει "ναι ή όχι στο ευρώ και στην Ευρώπη", αυτό σημαίνει, αφού από αυτούς ζητάμε να κανονίσουν την πορεία τους σύμφωνα με το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος.

Θα παραθέσω και δυο παραδείγματα που μου έδωσε ένας καλός φίλος σε email: 

Παίζεις πόκερ. Είσαι ταπί και αποφασίζεις να ποντάρεις το ρολόι σου. Το βάζεις στο τραπέζι και ζητάς μάρκες για 100 ευρώ. Οι συμπαίκτες σού λένε, "Όχι 100 ευρώ, μόνο 50 ευρώ μάρκες μπορείς να πάρεις γι' αυτό το ρολόι". Ποιος καθορίζει την αξία του ρολογιού τελικά, εσύ ή οι άλλοι;
Πας να πουλήσεις το αυτοκίνητό σου που το εκτιμάς σε 10.000 ευρώ. Ο αγοραστής σού λέει, "Όχι, εγώ το εκτιμώ σε 5.000 ευρώ, τόσα σου δίνω". Τελικά τι αξία έχει το αυτοκίνητο, 10.000 ή 5.000;
Άπειρα τα παραδείγματα όπου δεν έχει σημασία τι ερμηνεία δίνεις εσύ σ' αυτό που λες, αλλά τι ερμηνεία δίνει ο αποδέκτης των λεγομένων σου. Εν ολίγοις, τι σημασία έχει αν η κυβέρνηση επιμένει ότι το δημοψήφισμα ρωτάει τον λαό επί (αντισυνταγματικά τεθέντος) δημοσιονομικού ερωτήματος, για ένα σχέδιο συμφωνίας που έχει αποσυρθεί ήδη και το οποίο παράτησαν στο τραπέζι των διαπραγματεύσεων και έφυγαν; Σημασία έχει ότι αυτοί που καλούνται να μας σώσουν από τη χρεοκοπία που ξεκίνησε ήδη μπροστά στα ΑΤΜ των τραπεζών και στα ράφια των σουπερμάρκετ λένε "Αν ψηφίσετε όχι, για μας αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θέλετε το ευρώ και την Ευρώπη". Κακώς, λένε μερικοί. Ε, και; Αφού το δημοψήφισμα γίνεται για να πιεστούν αυτοί, έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να πουν, "Όχι, δεν μου πιέζεις αυτό το σημείο, μου πιέζεις το άλλο σημείο, εκεί το νιώθω εγώ".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Μητρόπουλος: Γιατί να φύγει; Θα έχει την άποψη του λαού του και αναλόγως θα διαπραγματευτεί.
> 
> Τα όρια του πολιτικού κυνισμού ολοένα και ξεχειλώνουν…



Και η Βουλή κλειστή από χτες...


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

Λοιπόν, η άποψη του Μητρόπουλου, όπως την κατάλαβα, έχει ως εξής (δόκτορα, με διορθώνεις αν κατάλαβες κάτι διαφορετικό):

Αν ο λαός ψηφίσει Ναι, θα το κάνει επειδή έχει πλανηθεί από την καθεστωτική προπαγάνδα (ότι το Ναι σημαίνει "Ναι στο ευρώ" και όχι "Ναι στα μέτρα"). Οπότε, παρότι ο πρωθυπουργός έχει δηλώσει απερίφραστα ότι θα παραιτηθεί (προφανώς πλανημένος κι αυτός), θα τον καλέσουμε να παραμείνει ώστε να προστατέψει τον πλανημένο λαό από την πλανημένη απόφασή του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

Έτσι ακριβώς.

Γενικά, ο πρωθυπουργός μας δείχνει να πλανιέται εύκολα τις τελευταίες ημέρες γιατί, από ό,τι διαβάζω σήμερα, σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις Γιουνκέρ, η τελευταία συζήτηση γινόταν πάνω σε μια διαφορά 60 εκατομμυρίων.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2015)

Λοιπόν, πώς να μην πιστέψεις ότι όλα αυτά έγιναν βάσει σχεδίου της κυβέρνησης από την πρώτη μέρα, και ότι παρίσταναν δήθεν ότι διαπραγματεύονται τόσον καιρό; Είναι τόσα τα ψέματά τους, που τελικά και μόνο ότι λέει ο Τσίπρας κάτι θα πρέπει να είναι εγγύηση ότι ισχύει το αντίθετο. 

Από το άρθρο του Ποντικιού που λινκάρει παραπάνω ο δόκτορας, απομονώνω το εξής:
Ο εν λόγω ευρωβουλευτής φέρεται ακόμα να μεταφέρει την απόγνωση του Γιούνκερ σχετικά με την συνεργασία με τον Έλληνα πρωθυπουργό και υπουργό Οικονομικών. Όπως ισχυρίζεται η ιστοσελίδα «άλλαζαν συνέχεια τους όρους της διαπραγμάτευσης και ήταν απρόθυμοι να δεχθούν μια συμφωνία, όσο και αν υποχωρούσαν οι πιστωτές.»

Το πιο αστείο ήταν όταν είπε χθες στο διάγγελμα "Εγγυώμαι προσωπικά τις καταθέσεις σας". Με τι τις εγγυάται; Με τα δισεκατομμύρια που έχει στον προσωπικό του λογαριασμό;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2015)

Τελεσίγραφο 48 ωρών με ΟΧΙ στις 5/7 – Η ΕΚΤ ανακαλεί τα 125 δισ. οι τράπεζες χρεοκοπούν και περνούν στον έλεγχο του ESM

Με το ΟΧΙ....η Ελλάδα θα χάσει κάθε ιδιοκτησιακό και μετοχικό δικαίωμα πάνω στις ελληνικές τράπεζες - Οι τράπεζες θα περάσουν στον έλεγχο του ESM
Αποκλειστικό.
Η κατάσταση στις ελληνικές τράπεζες είναι πιο δραματική από ότι έχει εκτιμηθεί ή αποτιμηθεί μετά την απόφαση σοκ να επιβληθούν capital controls και κυρίως να κλείσουν οι τράπεζες θεωρητικά έως τις 6 Ιουλίου αλλά πρακτικά δεν μπορεί να προσδιοριστεί μέχρι πότε οι τράπεζες θα παραμείνουν κλειστές. 
Το bankingnews.gr παρουσιάζει αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες οι οποίες είναι 100% διασταυρωμένες με στόχο όχι προφανώς να εμπλακεί στο δημοψήφισμα αλλά κυρίως να καταδείξει ότι το ΟΧΙ θα είναι η απόλυτη καταστροφή. 
Σύμφωνα με πηγή στην ΕΚΤ και θεσμικό παράγοντα που είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζει όλο το παρασκήνιο των δραματικών εξελίξεων έχει σχεδιαστεί ένα σχέδιο καταστροφής και ταυτόχρονα ελέγχου των ελληνικών τραπεζών από τον ESM, θα χάσει ουσιαστικά το ελληνικό κράτος τον έλεγχο των τραπεζών. 
Το σχέδιο ολοκληρωτικής καταστροφής της εθνικής οικονομίας και των τραπεζών έχει ως εξής 
Αν ο ελληνικός λαός αποφασίσει να ταχθεί υπέρ του ΟΧΙ στην δανειακή πρόταση τότε θα συμβούν τα εξής μοιραία….
1) Το Eurogroup και η ΕΚΤ θα δώσουν τελεσίγραφο 48 ωρών στην Ελλάδα να αποδεχθεί την πρόταση των δανειστών. 
Με ΟΧΙ στο δημοψήφισμα προφανώς ο Τσίπρας ο έλληνας πρωθυπουργός δεν θα δεχθεί το τελεσίγραφο, θα απορρίψει τις απειλές και θα ζητήσει η ΕΕ να αλλάξει στάση. 
2) Το τελεσίγραφο θα έχει διάρκεια 48 ωρών - αργά το βράδυ της Κυριακής 5 Ιουλίου με αργά το βράδυ της Τρίτης 7 Ιουλίου - . 
Αν η Ελλάδα απορρίψει το τελεσίγραφο στις 8 Ιουλίου η ΕΚΤ θα λάβει μια ιστορική απόφαση για το ελληνικό τραπεζικό σύστημα θα απαιτήσει να επιστραφούν και τα 125 δισεκ. (89 δισεκ. ELA και 36 δισεκ. απευθείας χρηματοδότηση από την ΕΚΤ) 
3) Η απόφαση της ΕΚΤ να απαιτήσει την επιστροφή των 125 δισεκ. θα σηματοδοτήσει την οριστική χρεοκοπία των ελληνικών τραπεζών. 
Οι ελληνικές τράπεζες θα χρεοκοπήσουν με άμεση συνέπεια το ΤΧΣ να χάσει τα 25 δισεκ. που επένδυσε και οι ιδιώτες μέτοχοι που 2013 και 2104 επένδυσαν 11 δισεκ. θα χάσουν αμετάκλητα τα κεφάλαια τους. 
Η ενεργοποίηση του bail in και η εμπλοκή των καταθετών στην ανακεφαλαιοποίηση των τραπεζών είναι ένας σοβαρός υπαρκτός κίνδυνος που πέραν από την καταστροφή που θα προκαλέσει στους μετόχους θα προκαλέσει καταστροφή και στους καταθέτες. 
4) Ο ESM θα αποκτήσει άμεσα τον πλήρη έλεγχο των τραπεζών υπό την έννοια ότι το ελληνικό κράτος θα χάσει κάθε μετοχικό ή ιδιοκτησιακό δικαίωμα πάνω στις ελληνικές τράπεζες. 
Ο ESM θα αποκτήσει πλήρως τα μετοχικά δικαιώματα και την ιδιοκτησία των ελληνικών τραπεζών. 
Η εξέλιξη αυτή θα οδηγήσει και στην οριστική χρεοκοπία της κυβέρνησης και της εθνικής οικονομίας, καθώς ο ESM θα έχει τον έλεγχο των τραπεζών και όχι το ελληνικό κράτος. 
5) Το ΟΧΙ στο δημοψήφισμα οδηγεί την Ελλάδα στην χρεοκοπία μέσω των τραπεζών και επιφέρει δραματικές αλλαγές στον έλεγχο πλέον της οικονομίας. 
Όταν οι τράπεζες περάσουν στον έλεγχο του ESM δεν υπάρχει εθνική οικονομία, η χώρα θα έχει ισοπεδωθεί. 
Υποσημείωση 
Πιστεύουμε ακράδαντα ότι ακόμη και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν θέλει το ΟΧΙ, αλλά για επικοινωνιακούς λόγους το υποστηρίζει…παρά τις απειλές Τσίπρα για παραίτηση αν αποτύχει το ΟΧΙ. 
Το ΟΧΙ είναι η εθνική αυτοκτονία.
Το ΝΑΙ θα αποτελέσει πολιτικό άλλοθι στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να αποδεχθεί το μνημόνιο… άπαξ και θα το έχει εγκρίνει ο ελληνικός λαός. 
Το ΝΑΙ είναι και η πολιτική διέξοδος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ γιατί μετά την συμφωνία κάποιους μήνες αργότερα θα μπορούσε να προκηρύξει εκλογές για να νομιμοποιήσει την λαϊκή εντολή. 
Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ γνωρίζει ότι το ΟΧΙ οδηγεί την Ελλάδα στην αυτοκτονία και μαζί και στην πολιτική αυτοκτονία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

www.bankingnews.gr


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Το πιο αστείο ήταν όταν είπε χθες στο διάγγελμα "Εγγυώμαι προσωπικά τις καταθέσεις σας". Με τι τις εγγυάται; Με τα δισεκατομμύρια που έχει στον προσωπικό του λογαριασμό;



Πραγματικά. 
Θα ήθελα, σε αυτά τα πάνελ τύπου Στον Ενικό που βγάζουν πολιτικούς να συζητήσουν με απλούς πολίτες, να βρεθεί κάποιος από το κοινό που, όταν πάρει το λόγο, θα πει το εξής:

Κύριε Χ (Φίλη, Στρατούλη κλπ), θέλω να σας κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις, αλλά τη δεύτερη θα την κάνω αφού πρώτα απαντήσετε στην πρώτη. Είμαι ένας απλός μισθωτός, δεν μου τρέχουν τα χρήματα από τα μπατζάκια. Όταν γεννήθηκε ο γιος μου, άνοιξα έναν προθεσμιακό λογαριασμό για τις σπουδές του. Τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια καταθέτω κάθε μήνα από τον μισθό μου ένα σταθερό ποσό σε αυτόν τον λογαριασμό. Και κάθε μήνα φροντίζω επιμελώς να κάνω οικονομία ώστε να μπορέσω να αποταμιεύσω αυτό το ποσό. Σήμερα έχουν μαζευτεί περί τα 10.000 ευρώ, χρήματα τα οποία, με μεγάλο προσωπικό κόστος, κατάφερα να αποταμιεύσω τα χρόνια του μνημονίου, ενώ παράλληλα ο μισθός μου είχε μειωθεί κατά 40%. Σήμερα οι τράπεζες είναι κλειστές και δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα χρήματα. Δεσμεύεστε ότι τα χρήματα αυτά, που τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια αποταμιεύω σαν το μυρμήγκι για το αύριο του παιδιού μου, θα παραμείνουν σε ευρώ; 

Ο συνομιλητής, μετά από ένα αναμενόμενο λογύδριο όπου θα επιχειρήσει να καπηλευτεί τον πόνο μου ρωτώντας με ποιος μου μείωσε τον μισθό μου κλπ κλπ, κάποια στιγμή, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, θα δεσμευτεί ότι ναι, τα χρήματα θα παραμείνουν σε ευρώ: 

-Φυσικά και δεσμεύομαι αγαπητέ συμπολίτη. Μόνο αν ψηφίσετε Όχι θα μείνουν τα χρήματά σε ευρώ. *Εμείς* είμαστε οι εγγυητές του ευρώ. Η έξοδος από το ευρώ θα συμβεί αν ψηφίσετε Ναι, όχι αν ψηφίσετε Όχι. Ποια είναι η δεύτερη ερώτησή σας;

-Η δεύτερη ερώτηση είναι, κύριε Χ, θα βάλετε σας παρακαλώ, εδώ στο στούντιο, ενώπιον του ελληνικού λαού, την υπογραφή σας σε αυτό το συμβόλαιο; 

Και θα του δώσει ένα συμβόλαιο που θα λέει, πάνω κάτω, το εξής: 
"Εγώ, ο Χ (κενό όνομα, να συμπληρωθεί επιτόπου ανάλογα με το πάνελ: Φίλης, Στρατούλης κλπ) δεσμεύομαι ότι, σε περίπτωση εξόδου της Ελλάδας από τη ζώνη του ευρώ, θα καταβάλω στον Χ (Παναντέλης κλπ), από *προσωπικά* μου χρήματα, το ποσό των 10.000 ευρώ (σε *ευρώ*)."

Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να δω πώς θα αντιδρούσε κάποιος τραμπούκος τύπου Φίλη ή Στρατούλη σε κάτι τέτοιο.


Προχθές στο σχολείο μου εμφανίστηκαν δύο συνδικαλίστριες να μας πείσουν να ψηφίσουμε Όχι. Όπως αναμενόταν, κάποιοι από τους συναδέλφους μου έθεσαν το αυτονόητο ερώτημα τι σημαίνει το Όχι και αν σημαίνει έξοδο από το ευρώ. Και όπως αναμενόταν, εκείνες ξεκίνησαν τα "δεν μπορούν να μας βγάλουν από το ευρώ κλπ". Έγινε βέβαια χαμός και κάποια στιγμή αρπάχτηκα άσχημα μαζί τους. Μόνο όταν έφυγαν και κατάφερα, ύστερα από πολύ ώρα, να ηρεμήσω σκέφτηκα ότι έπρεπε να τους είχα ρωτήσει αυτό ακριβώς που γράφω παραπάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

Από το ΦΒ (εγκυρότατο συνομιλητή) ενημερώθηκα ότι ο κ. Μητρόπουλος «βελτίωσε» τη θέση του πριν από λίγο:



> Πριν από λίγο άκουσα με τα αυτιά μου τον Αλέξη Μητρόπουλο να μιλάει ανοιχτά για αντιδημοκρατική εκτροπή στο ραδιόφωνο της ΕΡΤ. «Με το ΝΑΙ ο Τσίπρας πρέπει να μείνει για δύο λόγους: α. Για να προστατέψει όσους ψήφισαν ΝΑΙ από την επιλογή τους και β. Γιατί δεν μπορεί μια μερίδα του λαού να επιβάλει την άποψη της στην άλλη μερίδα».


Να μέχρι πού φτάνει ο άνθρωπος για να μην πάει φυλακή.


Στο μεταξύ, ο Τσίπρας συσκέπτεται από το πρωί με τον Στρατάρχη Κ. Αμμένο στο ΥπΕθΑ.

Η καλή εκδοχή είναι ότι προσπαθεί να τα βρουν μετά το μικρό χτεσινό προνουντσιαμέντο του παράταιρου εταίρου που δεν δέχεται περικοπή στα παιχνιδάκια του -- αν δεν το πιστεύετε, δείτε ποια υπογραφή λείπει στις διαδοχικές ΠΝΠ για τα τραπεζικά μέτρα. Η κακή εκδοχή ότι πήραν μηνύματα ότι ο στρατός δεν διανοείται την Ελλάδα εκτός Ευρώπης -- δείτε την προχτεσινή δημόσια δήλωση του επίτιμου Α/ΓΕΣ.

Μου είναι αδιανόητο ότι έχω ξανά στο μυαλό μου μετά από 40 χρόνια τέτοια πράγματα.


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εδώ που τα λέμε, είναι λίγο δύσκολο να καταλάβεις σε ποιούς απευθύνεται, αφού για όλους χρησιμοποιεί το θηλυκό.


Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι η χρήση του θηλυκού γένους εντάσσεται στο ιδίωμα των γκέι (πραγματικό ή πεποιημένο, δεν έχει σημασία), σαν να πω εγώ στον drsiebenmal «Τι λες, μωρή τρελή, που θα έρθω μαζί σας στη συγκέντρωση στο Σύνταγμα». ;)



SBE said:


> Γελοίες έιναι οι γριούλες, οι χώρες της ΕΕ, η Λαγκαρντ με τη Μέρκελ *ή οι υπουργοί μας*, π.χ.;


Αναφέρεσαι στις φημολογούμενες/υποτιθέμενες ομοερωτικές τάσεις διαφόρων μελών της κυβέρνησης..; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

stathis said:


> σαν να πω εγώ στον drsiebenmal «Τι λες, μωρή τρελή, που θα έρθω μαζί σας στη συγκέντρωση στο Σύνταγμα». ;)


Εσύ έχασες, πάντως.



stathis said:


> Αναφέρεσαι στις φημολογούμενες/υποτιθέμενες ομοερωτικές τάσεις διαφόρων μελών της κυβέρνησης..; :)


Για λέγε, για λέγε, εν ανάγκη με ΡΜ (με ιντριγκάρει ο πληθυντικός, όπως καταλαβαίνεις).


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2015)

Παρακολουθώντας την τραγική εξέλιξη της κατάστασης με τις τράπεζες (ίσως μόνο ο κ. Λαπαβίτσας δεν έχει καταλάβει τι συνέβη, αφού δήλωσε ότι ο κόσμος συνηθίζει αυτή την κατάσταση, αλλά αυτός γενικότερα έχει το ακαταλόγιστο — και πιθανότατα και τα λεφτά του στο ΗΒ) επανέρχομαι σε χτεσινή μου απορία. Οι κυβερνητικοί λένε ξανά και ξανά ότι τις τράπεζες δεν τις έκλεισε η κυβέρνηση, οι δανειστές τις έκλεισαν. Χτες ο κ. Βαρουφάκης είπε:

Ειδική αναφορά στον επικεφαλής του Eurogroup, Γερούν Νταίσελμπλουμ, έκανε ο υπουργός Οικονομικών, περιγράφοντας τον διάλογο που είχε μαζί του την πρώτη φορά που συναντήθηκαν στο γραφείο του στην Αθήνα. Συγκεκριμένα, ο κ. Βαρουφάκης είπε: «Όταν ήταν στο γραφείο μου ο Νταίσελμπλουμ, μου είπε: Μνημόνιο ή το πρόγραμμα θα καταρρεύσει και θα μείνετε εκτός προγράμματος. Όταν τον ρώτησα αν μας απειλεί, για το αν δεν υπογράψουμε το τρέχον μνημόνιο, ότι θα βγούμε από το ευρώ, μας απάντησε: όχι, αλλά θα καταρρεύσει το σύστημα. Δηλαδή, του είπα εγώ, θα καταρρεύσουν οι τράπεζες μας ή θα προχωρήσουμε σε capital controls; Προφανώς, μου απαντάει εκείνος».
http://www.enikos.gr/economy/326947...xe-apeilhsei-pro-5-mhnwn-me-capital-cont.html

Άρα γνώριζαν από την αρχή τι ακριβώς θα συνέβαινε αν έφευγαν από το τραπέζι του διαλόγου και προχωρούσαν σε πόλωση της κατάστασης με το δημοψήφισμα χωρίς να έχουν πάρει επέκταση/παράταση από τους εταίρους. Οπωσδήποτε, θα γνώριζαν από κάποιον πιο πολύπειρο απ’ αυτούς και τι σημαίνει αυτό που συμβαίνει στις τράπεζες.

*Πώς παίξανε λοιπόν στα ζάρια τις τύχες και τους κόπους όλων μας;* Ούτε άγνοια δεν μπορούν να επικαλεστούν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Πώς παίξανε λοιπόν στα ζάρια τις τύχες και τους κόπους όλων μας;* Ούτε άγνοια δεν μπορούν να επικαλεστούν!



Μα ποια άγνοια; Ο Βαρουφάκης δεν έλεγε πριν από τρεις μήνες ότι οποιοδήποτε δημοψήφισμα θα σημαίνει τελικά «ευρώ ή δραχμή»; Ο Τσίπρας δεν είπε όταν ήθελε να πάει ο ΓΑΠ σε δημοψήφισμα ότι «εγκληματεί και θα κλείσουν οι τράπεζες»; Λωτοφάγοι νομίζουν ότι είμαστε όλοι;

Στο μεταξύ, δυο βουλευτές των ΑΝΕΛ έχουν δηλώσει ανοιχτά ότι θα ψηφίσουν ΝΑΙ. Αναρωτιέται κανείς, βέβαια, γιατί ψήφισαν υπέρ του δημοψηφίσματος, αλλά βουλευτές των ΑΝΕΛ είναι, τι να πεις.


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για λέγε, για λέγε, εν ανάγκη με ΡΜ (με ιντριγκάρει ο πληθυντικός, όπως καταλαβαίνεις).


Δεν θα σε ακολουθήσω στον ηθικό σου κατήφορο (αλλά θα λάβεις μέιλ κάποια στιγμή).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2015)

Εν αναμονή του διαγγέλματος του Κώστα Καραμανλή (μα γιατί δεν πήγε να το κάνει στο σαλόνι των δέκα φίλων του; γιατί δεν μας λυπάται κανένας;), αντιγράφω από άρθρο στο protagon.gr με τίτλο «Ο Σαμαράς βλάπτει το ΝΑΙ»:

Είμαστε σοβαροί; Διάγγελμα ο Αλέξης στο σαλόνι μου για το ΟΧΙ και τσουπ, αμέσως να εμφανίζεται μπροστά μου καπάκι κι ο Σαμαράς με διάγγελμα για το ΝΑΙ; Έτσι μου ρχεται να τον ρωτήσω: Δεν καταλαβαίνετε κύριε Σαμαρά πως κάνετε ζημιά με την παρουσία σας στην πρώτη γραμμή του ΝΑΙ; Δεν καταλαβαίνετε πως δεν πρόκειται για μια μάχη ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΝΔ γιατί το Δημοψήφισμα ξεπερνάει τα κόμματα; Δεν καταλαβαίνετε πως πρόκειται για μια μάχη υπαρξιακή για όσους αισθανόμαστε Δυτικοί και Ευρωπαίοι και πως το Μένουμε Ευρώπη υπερβαίνει τους φθαρμένους και διεφθαρμένους πολιτικούς σχηματισμούς του παρελθόντος;
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=41856


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

Έχω τη φριχτή υποψία, η οποία σιγά σιγά γίνεται βεβαιότητα, ότι το δημοψήφισμα είναι απλά άλλο ένα επεισόδιο σε αυτό το κακοπαιγμένο θέατρο σκιών που παίζεται τους τελευταίους πέντε μήνες. Ακόμη και αν η κάλπη βγάλει Ναι, ο Τσίπρας ΔΕΝ θα παραιτηθεί. Θα πάει στην Ευρώπη, υποτίθεται για να διαπραγματευτεί το Ναι, και όταν δεν τα καταφέρει και βγούμε από το ευρώ, θα φορτώσει την επιστροφή στη δραχμή σε εκείνους που ψήφισαν Ναι. Το πραξικόπημα έχει ήδη συντελεστεί. Συντελέστηκε την ημέρα που ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας διάλεξε για συνοδοιπόρους του το ακροδεξιό μόρφωμα των ΑΝΕΛ.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

Ο Βαρουφάκης δήλωσε καθαρά ότι θα παραιτηθεί αν το δημοψήφισμα βγάλει Ναι.
Φαντάζομαι ότι σε καμιά ώρα θα βγει να το διαψεύσει.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2015)

Υπαρκτός σουρεαλισμός: Άμεση απόσυρση του δημοψηφίσματος ζητά ο Δημήτρης Καμμένος (ΑΝΕΛ)


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2015)

Προσοχή: ο Δημήτρης, όχι ο Πάνος. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2015)

«Έχουμε πόλεμο». Τραγικά ηλίθια διατύπωση από τον Υπουργό Άμυνας. 
Είναι προφανές ότι άλλο είναι να βάζεις κάποιους τσόντα για να αποκτήσεις κοινοβουλευτική πλειοψηφία και άλλο είναι να έχουν αυτοί υπεύθυνα πόστα σε δύσκολες στιγμές.


----------



## rogne (Jul 2, 2015)

Αυτή την επίκληση του "πραξικοπήματος", μπορεί να την εξηγήσει κάποιος/α που τη συμμερίζεται; [Panadeli, μάλλον για σένα χτυπάει η καμπάνα ] Γιατί εμένα μου θυμίζει το "η Χούντα δεν τελείωσε το '73 [sic]" απ' την ανάποδη.


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2015)

Ε, ναι, κι εγώ επί είκοσι χρόνια στο ΗΒ κάθε τρεις και λίγο διαβάζω ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος πραξικοπήματος στην Ελλάδα. Αμάν πια! Για τους δυτικοευρωπαίους Ελλάδα= πραξικόπημα. Ας μην μας πιάνει κι εμάς η ίδια τρέλλα!

ΥΓ Stathis, θέλω κι εγώ να ξέρω αυτό που ρώτησε ο Δόχτορας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

rogne said:


> Αυτή την επίκληση του "πραξικοπήματος", μπορεί να την εξηγήσει κάποιος/α που τη συμμερίζεται; [Panadeli, μάλλον για σένα χτυπάει η καμπάνα ] Γιατί εμένα μου θυμίζει το "η Χούντα δεν τελείωσε το '73 [sic]" απ' την ανάποδη.



Περίμενα να το διαβάσω ή να το ακούσω με τα αυτιά μου για να απαντήσω στην απορία σου. Με τη μόνιμη επιφύλαξή μου ότι δεν θεωρώ ανόητο κανένα μέλος της κυβέρνησης, πώς κρίνεις την εξής εισαγωγή στη δήλωση του ΥπΕθΑ στρατάρχη Καμμένου μπροστά στον πρωθυπουργό (που αναγκάστηκε να πάει εκεί, ικέτης της δεδηλωμένης, για να τον διαβεβαιώσει ότι η κυβέρνηση της ΠΦΑ δεν θα κάνει μειώσεις στις αμυντικές δαπάνες*);

_«Οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις διασφαλίζουν τη σταθερότητα στο εσωτερικό της χώρας.»_

Οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις; Στο *εσωτερικό* της χώρας; Πώς χαρακτηρίζεται μια τέτοια δήλωση από όποιον πολιτικό και αν τη χρησιμοποιούσε --και πολύ περισσότερο, τον ΥπΕθΑ;

-------------------
(*) Ο στρατάρχης Καμμένος δήλωσε σχετικά ότι ευχαριστεί τον πρωθυπουργό επειδή δεν περικόβονται οι πετσοκομμένοι μισθοί του προσωπικού. Για κλείσιμο κανενός στρατοπέδου, για ευέλικτο και ταχύτερο στρατό κλπ δεν συζητάμε φυσικά. (Κάπου είδα ότι το προσωπικό των ΕΔ μας, γύρω στις 110 χιλιάδες, είναι περίπου αντίστοιχο αριθμητικά με του γερμανικού στρατού. Να είμαστε βέβαιοι τουλάχιστον ότι δεν θα μας σαρώσουν ξανά οι παντσερντιβιζιόνεν Λέοπαρντ -- ουπς, τα δικά μας ήταν.)


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2015)

Γλωσσική (ας πούμε) παρατήρηση:
Ο panadeli έγραψε ότι έχει συντελεστεί πραξικόπημα. Και άλλοι εδώ μέσα (δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάχνω και να παραθέτω) έκαναν λόγο για πραξικόπημα ή για πραξικοπηματικό δημοψήφισμα. Ο drsiebenmal στηλιτεύει το γεγονός ότι ο Καμμένος υπαινίχθηκε πως ενδέχεται να απειληθεί η σταθερότητα στη χώρα. Είναι δύο τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα.


----------



## rogne (Jul 2, 2015)

stathis said:


> Γλωσσική (ας πούμε) παρατήρηση:
> Ο panadeli έγραψε ότι έχει συντελεστεί πραξικόπημα. Και άλλοι εδώ μέσα (δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάχνω και να παραθέτω) έκαναν λόγο για πραξικόπημα ή για πραξικοπηματικό δημοψήφισμα. Ο drsiebenmal στηλιτεύει το γεγονός ότι ο Καμμένος υπαινίχθηκε πως ενδέχεται να απειληθεί η σταθερότητα στη χώρα. Είναι δύο τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα.



Επίσης, προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ καμία δήλωση του Καμμένου που να μην παραπέμπει σε πραξικόπημα, ολοκαύτωμα, παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, πυρηνικό όλεθρο κλπ. Ο άνθρωπος είναι μόνος του μια μπάντα ντεθ μέταλ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

rogne said:


> Επίσης, προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ καμία δήλωση του Καμμένου που να μην παραπέμπει σε πραξικόπημα, ολοκαύτωμα, παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, πυρηνικό όλεθρο κλπ. Ο άνθρωπος είναι μόνος του μια μπάντα ντεθ μέταλ...



Είναι επίσης ΥπΕθΑ, πλασιέ ναυτικών βάσεων, πνευματικός ταγός και ειδικός στους υδατάνθρακες -- και πάνω του στηρίζεται η ΠΦΑ.

Α, για το δημοψήφισμα: Ναι, εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι συνταγματικά νομότυπη αλλά πολιτικά πραξικοπηματική ενέργεια, ισοδύναμη με 217,5 kΠΝΠ των σαμαροβενιζέλων. Θα ανακαλέσω πάντως αυτή τη φράση, θα ζητήσω δημόσια συγγνώμη και θα αντιγράψω (με το χέρι μου και καλλιγραφικά γραμματάκια) χίλια ποστ πολυγραφότατου συλλεξιλόγου της επιλογής σας αν μου υποδείξετε ένα δημοψήφισμα δημοκρατικής χώρας που

(α) να έχει προκηρυχθεί με προθεσμία πέντε εργάσιμων ημερών και
(β) να έχει αρχικά ασαφές, ύστερα παραμετρικό και τελικά ανύπαρκτο ερώτημα, που ερμηνεύει ο καθείς κατά το δοκούν και ανάλογα με την ώρα της ημέρας, το ζώδιο και τον ωροσκόπο του.

Δεν βάζω στην πιο πάνω λίστα τη βαρύτητα του δημοψηφίσματος επειδή πρέπει να λύσουμε πρώτα το (β).


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

rogne said:


> Αυτή την επίκληση του "πραξικοπήματος", μπορεί να την εξηγήσει κάποιος/α που τη συμμερίζεται; [Panadeli, μάλλον για σένα χτυπάει η καμπάνα ] Γιατί εμένα μου θυμίζει το "η Χούντα δεν τελείωσε το '73 [sic]" απ' την ανάποδη.



Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όλες σου οι απορίες θα λυθούν σε λίγες εβδομάδες. Όταν η δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση, η οποία σκίζει τα ρούχα της ότι το Όχι *δεν* σημαίνει έξοδο από το ευρώ, και μάλιστα απειλεί με ποινικές κυρώσεις όποιους δηλώνουν το αντίθετο, κάνει, κατά σειρά ή με κάποια άλλη σειρά, τα εξής:
α. βγάλει τη χώρα από το ευρώ
β. κλείσει όλα τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ που την αντιπολιτεύονται
γ. αρχίσει να περνάει το παλαιό πολιτικό προσωπικό από εξεταστικές και κατόπιν προανακριτικές επιτροπές
δ. κηρύξει τη χώρα σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης, με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό

Το δ μπορεί κάλλιστα να γίνει πρώτο, αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να έχει προηγηθεί τουλάχιστον το β.

Μακάρι να διαψευσθώ. Το εύχομαι με όλη μου τη καρδιά. Αυτή τη στιγμή, επενδύω όλες τις ελπίδες μου να διαψευσθώ στο Ναι.

Αν θέλετε να με ψέξετε για το "συντελέστηκε" που έγραψα παραπάνω, το δέχομαι. Ήταν σχήμα λόγου, και ίσως τα σχήματα λόγου πρέπει να αποφεύγονται στη δεδομένη συγκυρία. Το πραγματικό πραξικόπημα, με τη ζοφερή, άγρια μορφή του, δεν έχει συντελεστεί ακόμα. Έρχεται. Αλλά η απόφαση εκείνη οδηγούσε μάλλον αναπόφευκτα σε αυτό που ζούμε σήμερα, και στο ακόμα χειρότερο που θα ζήσουμε αύριο εφόσον επικρατήσει αυτός ο αριστεροακροδεξιός, ξενοφοβικός, εθνολαϊκιστικός παραλογισμός που έχει συνεπάρει τη χώρα. Ευτυχώς αυτό το κύμα παραλογισμού που έχει ενώσει την παραδοσιακή ανανεωτική αριστερά με τον εθνολαϊκισμό των ΑΝΕΛ και τον απερίφραστο φασισμό της ΧΑ (!!) δείχνει εσχάτως κάποια σημάδια υποχώρησης μπροστά στον προάγγελο της αυριανής πραγματικότητας: τις κλειστές τράπεζες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2015)

Για καταγραφή, τα τηλεοπτικά σποτ για το ΟΧΙ, το ΝΑΙ και το διπλό ΟΧΙ του ΚΚΕ:


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

Στις παραπάνω ενστάσεις του δόκτορα για το δημοψήφισμα, να προσθέσω επίσης ότι γίνεται επί ενός ερωτήματος που παραπέμπει σε ένα *ανύπαρκτο* έγγραφο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Ευτυχώς αυτό το κύμα παραλογισμού που έχει ενώσει την παραδοσιακή ανανεωτική αριστερά με τον εθνολαϊκισμό των ΑΝΕΛ και τον απερίφραστο φασισμό της ΧΑ (!!) δείχνει εσχάτως κάποια σημάδια υποχώρησης μπροστά στον προάγγελο της αυριανής πραγματικότητας: τις κλειστές τράπεζες.



Και τον μεθαυριανό: την ενεργοποίηση των απαιτήσεων του ΕLA.


----------



## rogne (Jul 2, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ για τις εξηγήσεις, Δρ. και panadeli, αν και βέβαια δεν πείστηκα. Θέλω να πω, μπορείς να πεις διάφορα για τα προβλήματα του δημοψηφίσματος, μπορείς να το πεις ακόμα και τριτοκοσμικό στους όρους διεξαγωγής του, αλλά πολιτικά πραξικοπηματική ενέργεια, δεν βλέπω πώς. Όσο για την πρόβλεψη του μέλλοντος, εντάξει, υπάρχουν κι άλλα ζοφερά σενάρια αυτές τις μέρες, οι δε υποψήφιοι αρχιπραξικοπηματίες, αν τα μαζέψουμε όλα (τα σενάρια), πρέπει να 'ναι δεκάδες. Εμένα πάντως το αγαπημένο μου είναι αυτό που εμπλέκει τον Κώστα Καραμανλή: μοντέρνο σενάριο, "κεντρώο", βελούδινο, έχει και Πλεϊστέισον μέσα. Δυστυχώς έχει και ψεκασμένους, αλλά αυτοί είναι πλέον σαν τις κατσαρίδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

Η μεγάλη (και αναμενόμενη ελπίζω από τους εδώ θαμώνες) ενόχλησή μου για την επανεμφάνιση του ΚΚΒ' ως συμμαχητή των υποστηρικτών του ΝΑΙ υποθέτω ότι είναι πάντως μικρότερη από την ενόχληση των υποστηρικτών του ΟΧΙ για τη συμπαράταξη με Κασιδιάρηδες κλπ. Στο κάτω κάτω, τέως πρωθυπουργός είναι, και μάλιστα άριστος κριθείς και ισοβίως τιμηθείς και προκαταβολικά αθωωθείς από τις διεισδυτικά ερευνητικές επιτροπές Αλήθειας της ΠτΒ κατά τη σύντομη περίοδο μέλιτος που θα ονομαστεί από τους ιστορικούς του μέλλοντος «Τα προξενιά του Πάκη». 

Αυτό το κακό έχουν όμως τα δημοψηφίσματα, ιδίως με τριτοκοσμικούς όρους διεξαγωγής. Δεν προλαβαίνεις να πάρεις είδηση ποιος στέκεται δίπλα σου και σπρώχνει να βγει μπροστά. Δυστυχώς, η κατάσταση έκανε και μουγκούς να μιλήσουν· μένει να αναβλέψουν οι τυφλοί της Ζακύνθου και να ψηφίσουν τα δέντρα...

Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι συζήτηση για τη Δευτέρα και μετά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

Και μια εξαίρετη τρολιά επί του θέματος:


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

rogne said:


> Ευχαριστώ για τις εξηγήσεις, Δρ. και panadeli, αν και βέβαια δεν πείστηκα.



Καταλαβαίνω πλήρως τη δυσπιστία σου. Κι εγώ είμαι φύσει δύσπιστος άνθρωπος.
Αντιλαμβάνομαι επίσης πόσο εξωφρενικά ακούγονται αυτά που γράφω.

Όμως τα στοιχεία είναι όλα γύρω μας. Η δραχμή είναι προ των πυλών, και όποιος δεν το βλέπει είτε είναι τυφλός είτε ψεύδεται ανερυθρίαστα. Το σχέδιο για τα ΜΜΕ (ακύρωση των προσωρινών αδειών και ξεκαθάρισμα του τηλεοπτικού τοπίου, "να μπουν επιτέλους κανόνες!") είναι ρητά διατυπωμένο στο προεκλογικό πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Μάλιστα, το πρόγραμμα της Αριστερής Πλατφόρμας μιλούσε ξεκάθαρα για "κοινωνικοποίηση" των ΜΜΕ. Οι εξεταστικές επιτροπές έχουν ήδη στηθεί. Έχουν στηθεί ακόμη και Επιτροπές Αλήθειας! Πόσο πιο οργουελιανό να γίνει άραγε το τοπίο; 

Και επίσης, όλα τα πρόσωπα του δράματος είναι και αυτά εδώ. Από την Κωνσταντοπούλου, τον Λαφαζάνη και τον Βούτση ("το μακρύ σας χέρι στα ΜΜΕ θα κοπεί από τη ρίζα!") μέχρι τον Σκουρλέτη, τον Φίλη, τον Λεουτσάκο και κάποια νέα μπουμπούκια όπως ο εμετικός Αλέξανδρος Τριανταφυλλίδης, όλοι σχεδόν οι εκπρόσωποι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ξεχειλίζουν από έναν ωμό αυταρχισμό. Να μην μιλήσω για τον Καμμένο ή τη Ραχήλ Μακρή. 

Ξέρω, ο ερασιτεχνισμός και η ασχετοσύνη που έχει επιδείξει η κυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ σε όλα τα θέματα δεν πείθει ότι είναι ικανοί να στήσουν πραξικόπημα. Πράγματι. Αλλά η εκτροπή μπορεί να συμβεί χωρίς να την έχεις σχεδιάσει. Έχω γράψει παλαιότερα σε κάποιο νήμα ότι η δημοκρατία είναι ένα όμορφο αλλά ευάλωτο άνθος που πρέπει διαρκώς να το φροντίζεις για να μην μαραθεί. Σε χθεσινό άρθρο του στην Καθημερινή, ο Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης το διατύπωσε με έναν πολύ παρόμοιο τρόπο: "η διολίσθηση σε ένα αυταρχικό καθεστώς είναι σαν την μπάλα στην κατηφόρα. Αν δεν υπάρχει διαρκής δημοκρατική επαγρύπνηση, τσουλάει προς τα πίσω".

Η κυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ έχει φτάσει σε ένα κρίσιμο σταυροδρόμι. Η θα δραπετεύσει ή θα κυβερνήσει. Το δημοψήφισμα υπηρετεί ακριβώς αυτό το δίλημμα. Αν επικρατήσει το Ναι, θα δώσει την ευκαιρία στον Τσίπρα να δραπετεύσει (και εύχομαι ολόψυχα ο Τσίπρας να αδράξει την ευκαιρία και να φύγει με το κεφάλι ψηλά). Αν επικρατήσει το Όχι, η κυβέρνηση θα αναγκαστεί επιτέλους να κυβερνήσει. Και ο μοναδικός τρόπος να κυβερνήσει θα είναι αυταρχικά. Εξάλλου, όλα αυτά που περιγράφω (κλείσιμο ΜΜΕ, πολιτικές διώξεις κλπ) τα έχει κάνει πράξη ο Τσάβες, τον θαυμασμό στο πρόσωπο του οποίου ουδέποτε έκρυψαν τα στελέχη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και προσωπικά ο πρωθυπουργός.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

Επίσης, Βαρουφάκης, πριν από ελάχιστα λεπτά: 
-Πότε θα ανοίξουν οι τράπεζες;
-Την Τρίτη.
-Χωρίς συμφωνία;
-Με συμφωνία.
-Θα υπάρξει συμφωνία;
-Βεβαίως. Η συμφωνία είναι σίγουρη.
-Είπατε ότι η συμφωνία είναι σίγουρη;
-Βεβαίως. Τι νομίζετε, ότι η Ευρώπη δεν καταλαβαίνει το συμφέρον της;

Δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

Με ποια συμφωνία τον ρώτησαν όμως;


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2015)

Είδα για τρίτη φορά σε κανάλι το τηλεοπτικό σποτ για το Όχι (#244) και αυτή τη φορά εκνευρίστηκα. Το σποτάκι για το Ναι έχει παλιότερες δηλώσεις της κυβέρνησης που αποκαλύφθηκε ότι ήταν ψέματα ή εσφαλμένες εκτιμήσεις. Το σποτάκι για το Όχι τι λέει σε εμένα που υποστηρίζω το Ναι επειδή εκτιμώ ότι μας συμφέρει περισσότερο το Ναι; Μου λένε ότι θέλω ταπείνωση, μου λένε ότι θέλω να συνεχιστεί ο αργός θάνατος, μου λένε ότι θέλω κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας. Δεν είναι μόνο ψέμα, είναι διχαστικό και γι’ αυτό εγκληματικό. 

*Θέλω κατάλυση της δημαγωγίας.*


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 3, 2015)

Μα μη σκέφτεσαι έτσι, ένας λαός είμαστε, πρέπει να μείνουμε ενωμένοι, όχι πόλωση, ο πρωθυπουργός ποτέ δεν σκόπευε να μας διχάσει, τι εννοείς «εμείς και οι άλλοι», είπε ποτέ τέτοια πράγματα; αποκλείεται, λαός, δημοκρατία, αξιοπρέπεια, κλπ, κλπ, ad nauseam κυριολεκτικά όμως...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2015)

Οι ανωτέρω συνένοχοι θα παραπεμφθείτε όπου δει μετά τον θρίαμβο της εθνοσωτηρίου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι ανωτέρω συνένοχοι...



Εγώ είμαι... συν-εν-ναι-τικός.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 3, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εγώ είμαι... συν-εν-ναι-τικός.


Χα! Καλό - και οι άλλοι είναι «συνέν-οχι»


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jul 3, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Ευτυχώς αυτό το κύμα παραλογισμού που έχει ενώσει την παραδοσιακή ανανεωτική αριστερά με τον εθνολαϊκισμό των ΑΝΕΛ και τον απερίφραστο φασισμό της ΧΑ (!!) δείχνει εσχάτως κάποια σημάδια υποχώρησης ….



Όχι, όχι! Μέγα λάθος. Αυτοί που μας κυβερνούν δεν είναι καθόλου Ανανεωτική Αριστερά. Είναι κατά 32% παλιό, γνήσιο, βαθύ ΠΑΣΟΚ και κατά 4% πρώην Κνίτες και παλιοί Μπανιάδες (αυτοί που διαφώνησαν με τη μετεξέλιξη του παλιού ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού σε Ελληνική Αριστερά και μείνανε έξω από τον παλιό Συνασπισμό. Βλ. «Ισορροπίες τρόμου στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ» (Καθημερινή 24.2.2013)


----------



## panadeli (Jul 3, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Όχι, όχι! Μέγα λάθος. Αυτοί που μας κυβερνούν δεν είναι καθόλου Ανανεωτική Αριστερά. Είναι κατά 32% παλιό, γνήσιο, βαθύ ΠΑΣΟΚ και κατά 4% πρώην Κνίτες και παλιοί Μπανιάδες (αυτοί που διαφώνησαν με τη μετεξέλιξη του παλιού ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού σε Ελληνική Αριστερά και μείνανε έξω από τον παλιό Συνασπισμό. Βλ. «Ισορροπίες τρόμου στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ» (Καθημερινή 24.2.2013)



Ναι, οκ, μόνο που και ο Κουβέλης έχει βάλει χοντρά το χεράκι του σε αυτό που βλέπουμε.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jul 3, 2015)

Κουβέλης; Ποιος Κουβέλης; Κάτι μου θυμίζει το όνομα. Ένας χοντρός ξανθός με γυαλιά;


----------



## panadeli (Jul 3, 2015)

Σταχυολογώ από τη συνέντευξη του πρωθυπουργού στον ΑΝΤ1:

Κάνετε λάθος όταν λέτε ότι η πρόταση [των θεσμών] δεν είναι σε ισχύ. Δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάμε αξιοποιώντας κάποια τρικ της τελευταίας στιγμής.

Δεν υπάρχει κανένας φόβος. Πρώτον, γιατί οι τράπεζες είναι κεφαλαιακά επαρκείς. Δεύτερον, διότι θα υπάρξει συμφωνία σύντομα. Και για αυτό μπορώ μετά βεβαιότητας να μιλήσω. [...] Τρίτον, […] γιατί οι άλλοι δεν θα πατήσουν τη σκανδάλη. (Το τελευταίο δεν το είπε ακριβώς έτσι αλλά αυτό ήταν το νόημα).

Αν υπερισχύσει το Όχι, σας διαβεβαιώνω, την επόμενη μέρα εγώ θα βρίσκομαι στις Βρυξέλλες και θα υπογραφεί συμφωνία το συντομότερο δυνατό.

Να μην φορτώσουμε με περισσότερο τρόμο, με περισσότερη τρομοκρατία και κινδυνολογία τον μέσο έλληνα πολίτη.

Να μην ανησυχεί ο κόσμος, γιατί θα έχουμε συμφωνία σε 48 ώρες μετά το δημοψήφισμα.

Δεν θέλω να ισχυριστώ ότι η τραπεζική αργία είναι μια εξέλιξη ευχάριστη.

Δεν δεχθήκαμε να μπουν μέτρα που στοχοποιούν ολόκληρες επαγγελματικές κατηγορίες, τους φαρμακοποιούς.
 (Μην ξεχάσουμε να αναφέρουμε και τους πελάτες μας)

Οι κλασικές, και εντελώς αμετανόητες, κρίσεις μεγαλείου:

Αυτό που κάνουμε είναι μια μικρή επανάσταση.

Στη σύγχρονη ιστορία του τόπου, οι πιο σημαντικές στιγμές έχουν επισφραγιστεί με μεγάλα Όχι. Με μεγάλα Όχι. Κι αυτό θα είναι ένα μεγάλο Όχι. Ένα μεγάλο Όχι που θα δημιουργήσει έναν μεγάλο σεισμό στην Ευρώπη. Και δεν θα δώσει την ευκαιρία σε κάποιους μπλα μπλα μπλα…

Εγώ δεν πρόκειται να πω ψέματα στον ελληνικό λαό. Ποτέ δεν είπα. Αντιμετωπίζουμε δυσκολίες διότι αυτό το οποίο πιστέψαμε για την Ευρώπη δεν είναι αυτό που αντιμετωπίσαμε. Αυτοκριτική εδώ; Αυτογνωσία ίσως; Μπα, μάλλον όχι, γιατί αμέσως μετά ακολουθεί αυτό: Και _τώρα_ θα πω την αλήθεια στον ελληνικό λαό. Και ξέρετε ποια είναι η αλήθεια; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θέλουμε να μείνουμε στο ευρωπαϊκό πλαίσιο, αλλά θέλουμε να μείνουμε με μια βιώσιμη συμφωνία. Δεν θέλουμε να μείνουμε ως οι φτωχοί συγγενείς, ως μια αποικία χρέους. […] Το ευρώ δεν είναι ταυτόσημο με την καταστροφή των μνημονίων. Δεν μπορώ εγώ να το αποδεχθώ αυτό. Και θα δώσει μάχη ένας ολόκληρος λαός […] να αποδείξει στην Ευρώπη και σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο ότι η άποψη του κυρίου Σόιμπλε ότι ευρώ σημαίνει φτώχεια, λιτότητα, κομμένες συντάξεις, καταστροφή, δεν μπορεί να είναι η άποψη που θα αποδεχθούν όλοι. Μέσα από αυτή την παρακαταθήκη, αύριο η Ευρώπη θα αλλάξει.

Πίσω στη Γη:
Δεν υπάρχουν μαγικές λύσεις. Αυτό το είχα πει και προεκλογικά.

Ένα πράγμα υποσχέθηκα στον ελληνικό λαό μέσα από τα βάθη της ψυχής μου και το τηρώ: Δεν θα του πω ψέματα. Και τώρα δεν του λέω ψέματα. Λέω ότι μέχρι εδώ έφτασα, αυτό μπορούσα, και δώστε μου περισσότερη δύναμη για να μπορέσω περισσότερα τη Δευτέρα. Και λέω μία ακόμα αλήθεια. Ότι δεν αποτελεί επιλογή μου και δεν θα το επιδιώξω να βγάλω τη χώρα από το ευρωπαϊκό πλαίσιο.  Προσέξτε εδώ την πολύ προσεκτική διατύπωση: «δεν αποτελεί επιλογή μου», «δεν θα το επιδιώξω».

Αν επικρατήσει το Ναι, θα έχουμε μια προοπτική και μια συμφωνία η οποία δυστυχώς για τον ελληνικό λαό δεν θα δώσει διέξοδο […]. Θα παραμείνω θεσμικός εγγυητής του Συντάγματος και θα κινήσω τις απαραίτητες διαδικασίες. […] Αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν κάνουμε πραξικόπημα. Δίνουμε τον λόγο στον λαό. Αυτό είναι πραξικόπημα; […] Και να σας πω κάτι άλλο, οι δοτές κυβερνήσεις είναι πραξικοπήματα. Θυμηθείτε τι έλεγε ο Σαμαράς πριν από πέντε μέρες. Πάρε συμφωνία και παραιτήσου, να την εφαρμόσει δοτός πρωθυπουργός. Αυτά είναι πραξικοπήματα. 

Γυρνάτε πάλι τη συζήτηση στις τράπεζες, που τέσσερις μέρες τώρα τα κανάλια παίζουν αυτή την εικόνα.

Τις τελευταίες τέσσερις ημέρες, δεν υπάρχει καμία δεοντολογία στα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης.

Πρέπει τούτη την ώρα να ενημερώνεται αντικειμενικά ο κόσμος ώστε να μπορεί να επιλέξει. Όταν μεγεθύνεται ένα πρόβλημα, υπάρχει ζήτημα.

Και η κατακλείδα:

Στους έλληνες πολίτες το μόνο που μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω και να εγγυηθώ είναι ότι δεν θα τους πω ψέματα. Δεν τους έχω πει πέντε μήνες τώρα, δεν τους λέω τώρα, δεν θα τους πω αύριο. Ότι θα κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου για να τελειώσει ασφαλώς αυτή η περιπέτεια με τους καλύτερους δυνατούς όρους. Και τους διαβεβαιώνω ότι δεν έχω προλάβει να αγαπήσω την καρέκλα μου, δεν βάζω την καρέκλα μου πάνω από το συμφέρον της πατρίδας.



Η ευκολία με την οποία αυτός ο άνθρωπος λέει ψέματα με το χαμόγελο στα χείλη μού παγώνει το αίμα.

Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι διαβεβαίωσε δις ότι δεν κάνουνε πραξικόπημα (!), χωρίς φυσικά να έχει ερωτηθεί αν κάνουνε πραξικόπημα. Διαβεβαίωσε επίσης πεντέξι φορές ότι δεν έχει πει ποτέ ψέματα. Κάποιος να του πει ότι δεν πρέπει να το λέει συνέχεια αυτό. Μόνο οι ψεύτες νιώθουν την ανάγκη να διαβεβαιώνουν διαρκώς ότι δεν λένε ψέματα.

Υ.Γ. Ό,τι κακό και αν έχω πει ποτέ για τον Τσίπρα, αν έχουν απομείνει στη χώρα άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν ότι 48 ώρες μετά το Όχι θα έχουμε συμφωνία, τότε είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μου λένε ότι θέλω ταπείνωση, μου λένε ότι θέλω να συνεχιστεί ο αργός θάνατος, μου λένε ότι θέλω κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας. Δεν είναι μόνο ψέμα, είναι διχαστικό και γι’ αυτό εγκληματικό.


Σου λένε ακριβώς ό,τι χρειάζεται να ακούσεις για να ντραπείς και να αναθεωρήσεις την απόφασή σου για το ναι. 
Αμάν βρε Νικελ, λες και δεν καταλαβαίνεις κι εσύ πια!
Το σποτάκι απευθύνεται στο συναίσθημα, όχι στη λογική, γιατί το Όχι είναι συναισθηματική κι όχι λογική απόφαση. 
Κλασσική μέθοδος, διάλεξε ποια νομίζεις ότι είναι η καταλληλότερη απο εδώ


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2015)

> Δεν υπάρχει κανένας φόβος. Πρώτον, γιατί οι τράπεζες είναι κεφαλαιακά επαρκείς.


Το μπιμπισί είπε νωρίτερα ότι έχουν 500 εκ οι τράπεζες. Μέχρι το Σάββατο το πολύ, δηλαδή, και μετά τέρμα τα δίφραγκα. 



> Τις τελευταίες τέσσερις ημέρες, δεν υπάρχει καμία δεοντολογία στα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης.


Αυτό το είπε ενώ έδινε συνέντευξη σε ένα από αυτά τα ΜΜΕ. Ωραία. 



> Ό,τι κακό και αν έχω πει ποτέ για τον Τσίπρα, αν έχουν απομείνει στη χώρα άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν ότι 48 ώρες μετά το Όχι θα έχουμε συμφωνία, τότε είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.



Εδώ έχουν πιστέψει τόσα άλλα, αυτό λες τώρα;


----------



## panadeli (Jul 3, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εδώ έχουν πιστέψει τόσα άλλα, αυτό λες τώρα;



Το λέω επειδή το έχουμε ακούσει 557897436 φορές. Η συμφωνία είναι κοντά, είμαστε στην τελική ευθεία, η συμφωνία καθαρογράφεται, θα έχουμε συμφωνία εντός της ημέρας κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ. Ακόμη και την ώρα που πήγαιναν στο υπουργικό συμβούλιο όπου πάρθηκε η απόφαση για το δημοψήφισμα, ο Κατρούγκαλος και ο Κουρουμπλής δήλωναν ότι πάμε για συμφωνία. Και τώρα, όταν έχουμε αποκαλέσει τους εταίρους μας στυγνούς εκβιαστές και απατεώνες, όταν εκείνοι δηλώνουν όσο πιο καθαρά μπορούν ότι με το Όχι η συζήτηση έχει οριστικά τελειώσει, βγαίνει ο Τσίπρας με απύθμενο θράσος και λέει ότι θα έχουμε συμφωνία σε 48 ώρες. Δεν λέει θα το παλέψω, προδικάζει συμφωνία μέσα σε 48 ώρες. Ξέρεις, εκείνη τη συμφωνία που δεν κατάφερε να πετύχει επί πέντε μήνες όταν όλοι έλεγαν τι ωραίος που είναι, ισχυρίζεται ότι θα την πετύχει σε 48 ώρες, αφού πρώτα έχει απορρίψει κατηγορηματικά τις θέσεις της άλλης πλευράς. Ε λοιπόν, από τα απειράριθμα τσιπροψέματα της τελευταίας πενταετίας, πιο ξεδιάντροπο ψέμα δεν ξέρω αν έχει πει. Αλλά ξέρει ότι ψεύδεται εκ του ασφαλούς, διότι αν πάρει το Όχι, σε 48 ώρες όλα αυτά δεν θα έχουν καμία, μα καμία, σημασία. 

Νίκελ: Η εκστρατεία του Όχι με κάνει να ελπίζω. Μετά την άκρως επιτυχημένη εκστρατεία του Γενάρη, η οποία ξεχείλιζε από σιγουριά και αισιοδοξία, βλέπουμε τώρα μια κλασική αριστερή καταγγελτική εκστρατεία που αρμόζει στον παλιό καλό ΣΥΡΙΖΑ του 4%. Η καταγγελία δεν βγάζει κυβερνήσεις. Ελπίζω ότι δεν κερδίζει ούτε δημοψηφίσματα. Αντίθετα, η εκστρατεία του Ναι είναι εξαιρετική. Η διαφορά μεταξύ τους είναι χαώδης, όσο χαώδης ήταν και η διαφορά ανάμεσα στις αντίστοιχες εκστρατείες του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και της ΝΔ στις βουλευτικές εκλογές.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι το πλεονέκτημα της διαφήμισης του Ναι είναι ότι δεν είναι κομματικά κατευθυνόμενη. Δεν υπάρχει καμία ανάγκη να προβάλλεις πρόσωπα και να εκθειάσεις τα κατορθώματά τους ή να τα δείξεις να μιλάνε με παιδάκια (το κλασσικό κλισέ "πολιτικός σε θέση παιδεραστή") ή να γίνονται "ένα με το λαό" (το άλλο κλισέ "πολιτικός σε θέση μεροκαματιάρη"). Το ότι δείχνει ακριβώς τί ειπώθηκε με κλιπάκια από ομιλίες κλπ είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικό, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ικανό να φέρει κάποιον στο Ναι. 

Επίσης, φοβάμαι ότι ο κόσμος θέλει να βλέπει τα καταγγελτικά που λες. Δεν έχουμε ξεπεράσει σαν κοινωνία το σύνδρομο "εμείς κι αυτοί". Περάσαμε όλη τη δεκαετία του '80 κι ένα μέρος της δεκαετίας του '90 σε αυτό το πνεύμα, και το αφήσαμε μόνο για λίγο, όταν ενωμένοι όλοι τρέχαμε πίσω από τα Καγέν και τα διακοποδάνεια, αλλά δεν το ξεχάσαμε, κι η οικονομική κρίση το επανέφερε στο προσκήνιο. Αυτός ο διχαστικός- καταγγελτικός λόγος είναι ο κατεξοχήν λόγος της τελευταίας πενταετίας- εξαετίας. Για πολλούς Έλληνες είναι ο μόνος λόγος, και μόνο με αυτούς τους όρους βλέπουν τους άλλους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2015)

Την πρώτη μέρα στέκεσαι στην ουρά της Εθνικής Τράπεζας παίζοντας με το τηλέφωνό σου. Παίρνεις τα 60 ευρώ σου και φεύγεις, χωρίς να το σκεφτείς πολύ. Λίγο μετά, στην Alpha, διαπιστώνεις ότι δεν δίνει 60 ευρώ, αλλά 50. Τους έχουν τελειώσει τα 20άρικα. Κάπου εκεί συνειδητοποιείς ότι πρέπει να πηγαίνεις κάθε μέρα στο ΑΤΜ, να σηκώνεις όσα σου δίνουν, αφού έκανες τη βλακεία να πιστέψεις ότι είναι αδύνατο να κλείσουν οι τράπεζες και άφησες τις οικονομίες σου μέσα. 

Από τη δεύτερη μέρα και μετά, ξυπνάς όλο και πιο πρωί, για να τρέξεις στα ΑΤΜ και των δύο τραπεζών πριν μαζευτούν μεγάλες ουρές. Ακόμα και στις 7 το πρωί ουρές υπάρχουν, και συνήθως τα μηχανήματα βγάζουν μόνο πενηντάρικα. Ξέρεις πάντως ότι σε λίγα 24ωρα θα στεγνώσουν και δεν θα βγάζουν απολύτως τίποτα. 

Την πέμπτη μέρα συνειδητοποιείς ξαφνικά ότι ο Λαπαβίτσας σού υποσχέθηκε να το κάνεις αυτό και για να αγοράσεις τρόφιμα. Να ξυπνάς χαράματα και να στήνεσαι στην ουρά για να πάρεις τα τρόφιμα με το δελτίο, ενώ αυτός θα βρίσκεται στη χώρα της αφθονίας, το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο.

Κάποιοι, ακόμα και τώρα, επιμένουν να μιλάνε πρώτα για τις ευθύνες των προηγούμενων και μετά για τις ευθύνες μιας κυβέρνησης που υφάρπαξε την ψήφο του 36% λέγοντας ότι θα μείνει στο ευρώ, θα μείνει στην ΕΕ, θα διαπραγματευτεί καλύτερα από τους άλλους, ενώ τώρα αποδεικνύεται με στοιχεία και μαρτυρίες ότι δεν διαπραγματευόταν τίποτα, ροκάνιζε τον χρόνο μέχρι τις 30 Ιουνίου.

Εγώ που μεγάλωσα σε μια γενιά που: 


χρειαζόταν βίζα για να ταξιδέψει οπουδήποτε στο εξωτερικό,
έπρεπε να περάσει πρώτα από την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος για να εγκριθούν 250 δολάρια (ετησίως) για το ταξίδι,
όλα τα εισαγόμενα προϊόντα άλλαζαν τιμή κάθε μήνα, ανάλογα με τη διαρκή διολίσθηση της δραχμής έναντι του δολαρίου, και η τιμή τους ήταν πάντα εξωφρενικά απαγορευτική για τον μικρομεσαίο Έλληνα,
ο πληθωρισμός σού ροκάνιζε συνέχεια το εισόδημα, με αποτέλεσμα το 1971 να πληρώνεις για ενοίκιο μικρού διαμερίσματος 1700 δραχμές και το 2000, 70.000 δραχμές,
δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι οι μισοί συμπατριώτες μου έχουν ανάγκη να τα ζήσουν αυτά για να πειστούν, όταν θα είναι πολύ αργά, πως ό,τι καλύτερο συνέβη στην Ελλάδα μετά τη μεταπολίτευση ήταν η συμμετοχή της στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.

Και ο άνθρωπος που λέει ψέματα ακόμα κι όταν τον ρωτάς τι ώρα είναι, στέκεται μπροστά στις κάμερες και δηλώνει "Ποτέ δεν σας έχω πει ψέματα, ούτε και θα πω τώρα".


----------



## panadeli (Jul 3, 2015)

Δημοσιογράφος της ΕΡΤ μόλις ρώτησε τον Βαρβιτσιώτη αν με το Ναι θα αναστηθούν οι νεκροί που έχουν αυτοκτονήσει.

Δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα.
Και μην μου πείτε ότι είναι αστείο ή γραφικό. Δεν είναι ούτε αστείο ούτε γραφικό. Είναι το πρόσωπο του ολοκληρωτισμού που έρχεται.


----------



## stathis (Jul 3, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Ακόμη και την ώρα που πήγαιναν στο υπουργικό συμβούλιο όπου πάρθηκε η απόφαση για το δημοψήφισμα, ο Κατρούγκαλος και ο Κουρουμπλής δήλωναν ότι πάμε για συμφωνία.


Είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω (άντε μετά να σας πείσω ότι δεν δουλεύω στην Κουμουνδούρου :)) ότι ακόμη και οι υπουργοί αιφνιδιάστηκαν από την πρόθεση της ομάδας Τσίπρα για δημοψήφισμα, και μάλιστα πρωτοκλασάτος υπουργός υπέβαλε την παραίτησή του, η οποία φυσικά δεν έγινε αποδεκτή. Γράφτηκε νομίζω και στα Νέα από τον Παπαχρήστο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2015)

Περιμένω ποιος θα ρωτήσει τους υπουργούς και τον πρωθυπουργό που υπόγραψαν το κλείσιμο των τραπεζών (με πίεση των έξω, των μπήξε, των δείξε, των όποιων θέλετε) *γιατί υπέκυψαν αμαχητί στον εκβιασμό τους*.

Edit: Ονόματα, Στάθη. Σήμερα πια δεν αρκούν υπαινικτικές πληροφορίες.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Περιμένω ποιος θα ρωτήσει τους υπουργούς και τον πρωθυπουργό που υπόγραψαν το κλείσιμο των τραπεζών (με πίεση των έξω, των μπήξε, των δείξε, των όποιων θέλετε) *γιατί υπέκυψαν αμαχητί στον εκβιασμό τους*.



Ε, δεν θα το ρωτήσουν έτσι. Όχι και αμαχητί! Μια πιο πιθανή ερώτηση είναι:

Κύριε υπουργέ/πρωθυπουργέ, ορισμένοι ρωτούν: Γιατί δεν συμφωνήσατε με τους θεσμούς, και αφήσατε ο στυγνός εκβιασμός τους να οδηγήσει στο κλείσιμο των τραπεζών; Γιατί δεν υποκύψατε στον εκβιασμό τους; Μήπως έπρεπε να υποστείλετε τη σημαία, όπως έκαναν οι προκάτοχοί σας;

Εξάλλου, σύντροφε, διαστρεβλώνεις την πραγματικότητα. Δεν έκλεισε ο πρωθυπουργός τις τράπεζες. Το Γιούρογκρουπ τις έκλεισε. Το είπε καθαρά ο πρωθυπουργός χθες.


----------



## stathis (Jul 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ονόματα, Στάθη. Σήμερα πια δεν αρκούν υπαινικτικές πληροφορίες.


Κατέθεσα μια ασφαλή πληροφορία που έχει την αξία της και χωρίς ονόματα. Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς ότι είμαι υποχρεωμένος λόγω των περιστάσεων να αποκαλύψω κάτι που μου μεταφέρθηκε τελείως εμπιστευτικά. :)


----------



## panadeli (Jul 3, 2015)

Στρατούλης στον Μητσοτάκη πριν λίγο:

"Σε μια συζήτηση που παραβιάζει το κοινό ποινικό δίκαιο δεν μπορώ να μπω."

Αυτή ήταν η απάντηση του Στρατούλη στο ερώτημα του Μητσοτάκη τι θα γίνει με τις τράπεζες από βδομάδα. Ο Μητσοτάκης είπε ότι οι τράπεζες θα έχουν χρεοκοπήσει πλήρως και οι καταθέσεις θα εξανεμιστούν. Ο Στρατούλης αμέσως τον κατηγόρησε για διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων. 

Να το ξέρετε: Στην ανάγνωση της πραγματικότητας που θα επικρατήσει στο Χαρούμενο Αύριο, υπεύθυνοι για το κλείσιμο των τραπεζών θα είναι η Μπακογιάννη, ο Γεωργιάδης και ο Μητσοτάκης. Θα στηθούν εξεταστικές επιτροπές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2015)

stathis said:


> Κατέθεσα μια ασφαλή πληροφορία που έχει την αξία της και χωρίς ονόματα. Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς ότι είμαι υποχρεωμένος λόγω των περιστάσεων να αποκαλύψω κάτι που μου μεταφέρθηκε τελείως εμπιστευτικά. :)



Όχι. Για εμένα, που σε γνωρίζω προσωπικά, αρκεί η συνοδευτική διευκρίνιση. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Εξάλλου, σύντροφε, διαστρεβλώνεις την πραγματικότητα. Δεν έκλεισε ο πρωθυπουργός τις τράπεζες. Το Γιούρογκρουπ τις έκλεισε. Το είπε καθαρά ο πρωθυπουργός χθες.



Στην Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου (το λέει κανείς και γεμίζει ο στόμας του) υπογραφή του Γιούρογκρουπ δεν βλέπω πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2015)

«Είχαμε ένα πακέτο που δεν το πιστεύουμε. Είχαμε μια επιλογή να έρθει στη Βουλή και να μην περάσει. Κατά την άποψή μου δεν περνούσε από το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αυτό και από την κυβέρνηση και όχι επειδή είναι κολλημένοι οι συριζαίοι ή του ΑΝΕΛ. Επειδή δεν βγαίνει. Άρα θα έπεφτε αυτή η κυβέρνηση και θα είχαμε τρεις εβδομάδες εκλογές που είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να διαχειριστείς και το bank holiday παρά πέντε εργάσιμες. Άρα είχαμε την επιλογή να πάμε σε δημοψήφισμα όπου στο δημοψήφισμα θα ήταν μόνο οκτώ μέρες για να αποφανθεί ο λαός.»
Από σημερινή συνέντευξη του Ευκλείδη Τσακαλώτου, που πιστεύω ότι είναι ειλικρινής.

Αυτό για το «πακέτο που δεν βγαίνει» σηκώνει πολλή συζήτηση. Από την άλλη, η υποτίμηση των επιπτώσεων από την αποχώρηση από τις συνομιλίες, το δημοψήφισμα, το κλείσιμο των τραπεζών, δεν είναι απλώς μια λανθασμένη εκτίμηση. Είναι κάτι περισσότερο. 

Αργά ή γρήγορα, θα μάθουμε ποιοι είχαν την έμπνευση, ποιες ήταν οι κυριότερες σκοπιμότητες, ποιοι τόλμησαν να απαριθμήσουν ρεαλιστικά τις αρνητικές συνέπειες αλλά μειοψήφησαν. Για να αντιληφθούμε πόσο τα προσωπικά και κομματικά συμφέροντα μπήκαν πάνω από την προκοπή και την αξιοπρέπεια της χώρας. Όλο το δημιουργικό και παραγωγικό κομμάτι της χώρας αγωνίζεται να επιβιώσει και οι λύσεις δεν θα δοθούν εύκολα μετά την Κυριακή. Απίστευτη, εγκληματική επιπολαιότητα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2015)

*Εδώ είναι ο σύνδεσμος* προς τη συζήτηση που έγινε την 1/7/15 στη γερμανική Βουλή μετά το τέλος του ελληνικού μνημονίου (το μνημόνιο έληξε, θυμίζω, στις 30/6/15).

Η συζήτηση κράτησε περίπου 2,5 ώρες και δυστυχώς πρέπει να γνωρίζετε γερμανικά για να την παρακολουθήσετε. Φυσικά, θα μάθετε πράγματα που στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι καν ευρέως γνωστά. Υπάρχουν π.χ. οι διάχυτες αναφορές στην αναμενόμενη ανθρωπιστική κρίση στην Ελλάδα και στις προετοιμασίες της Κομισιόν να είναι έτοιμη να συνεισφέρει. Θα προσπαθήσω επίσης να εντοπίσω και το συγκεκριμένο σημείο όπου η κυβέρνηση δεσμεύεται ότι για κάθε νέα συμφωνία με την Ελλάδα θα προηγηθεί έκθεση από τους θεσμούς η οποία θα παρουσιαστεί στη συνέχεια για έγκριση από τη γερμανική Βουλή.

Ας συνεχίσουμε εμείς ανέμελα τις συζητήσεις για λύση εντός 48 ωρών και για περήφανες μάχες εναντίον των ναζί.


----------



## stathis (Jul 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μια εξαίρετη τρολιά επί του θέματος:


Καταπληκτικό! Έκανα μια μικρή προσπάθεια (διάρκειας 5 δευτερολέπτων) να βρω πιθανές εκδοχές του ακρώνυμου ΝΟΟΥ, αλλά μου φάνηκε πολύ δύσκολο και τα παράτησα.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 3, 2015)

Καμπουράκης: Θέλετε να μας κλείσετε! Κλείστε μας!

Πάλι καλά που έχουν αρχίσει να το αντιλαμβάνονται, αν και άργησαν πολύ.
Διαβάστε επίσης τα υποστηρικτικά σχόλια των χρυσαυγιτών από κάτω.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2015)

Προσέχουμε πώς ψηφίζουμε:
Εγκυρα τα ψηφοδέλτια με σταυρό
Στο δημοψήφισμα της Κυριακής *για να είναι έγκυρο το ψηφοδέλτιο οι πολίτες θα πρέπει να σημειώσουν έναν σταυρό εντός του τετραγώνου που βρίσκεται κάτω από την απάντηση* ΝΑΙ (εγκρίνω) ή ΟΧΙ (δεν εγκρίνω) της προτίμησής τους.​


----------



## stathis (Jul 3, 2015)

Δηλαδή αν βάλουμε Χ στο κουτάκι είναι άκυρο; Νομίζω ότι η φυσική τάση όλων μας είναι να σημειώνουμε στα κουτάκια με Χ και όχι με σταυρό, οπότε πραγματικά θέλει προσοχή.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2015)

Ναι, από ό,τι διαβάζω είναι άκυρο. 
Εντωμεταξύ, το σχετικό κρατικό σάιτ όχι μόνο δεν λύνει σχετικές απορίες, αλλά είναι μεροληπτικό. Φιλοξενεί, ας πούμε το εξής άρθρο:

Εμπειρογνώμονες του ΟΗΕ για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα χαιρετίζουν το ελληνικό δημοψήφισμα

Αλλά τίποτα γι' αυτήν την είδηση:
Greek Referendum Not in Line With European Standards


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2015)

Θα ήταν πάρα πολύ εύκολο να βγει κάποιος και υπεύθυνα να πει ότι ένας σαφές μουτζούρωμα στη μια ή την άλλη επιλογή, ένας σταυρός, ένα Χ ή ένα τσεκάρισμα (V), όλα θεωρούνται έγκυρα. Αυτή εδώ η αυστηρότητα που προωθείται ίσως δεν είναι πονηρή, σίγουρα ωστόσο είναι ανόητη. Τι φοβούνται; Ότι στους τρεις χωρικούς θα μπορούν να καταλάβουν ποιος ψήφισε τι;


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2015)

stathis said:


> Δηλαδή αν βάλουμε Χ στο κουτάκι είναι άκυρο; Νομίζω ότι η φυσική τάση όλων μας είναι να σημειώνουμε στα κουτάκια με Χ και όχι με σταυρό, οπότε πραγματικά θέλει προσοχή.



Γιατί στην Ελλάδα του 21ου αιώνα δεν μπορεί να χαραμιστεί μια γραμμή μελάνι να το λέει απάνω στο ψηφοδέλτιο:
Σημειώστε + στο κουτί της προτίμησής σαν, όχι x ούτε άλλο σήμα.


----------



## crystal (Jul 3, 2015)

Μ' αυτά που βλέπω στα σόσιαλ μίντια, πολύ φοβάμαι πώς όποιο κι αν είναι το αποτέλεσμα, το παιχνίδι είναι χαμένο. Θεωρώ δεδομένο πως είτε με το Ναι είτε με το Όχι θα επικρατήσει χάος. Ναι + νέα (πολύ πιο εξουθενωτικά) μέτρα = οι προδότες ξανάφεραν πίσω τα Μνημόνια. Όχι + αποτυχία = δεν ήταν αρκετά ψηλό το ποσοστό του Όχι γι' αυτό δεν τα καταφέραμε, ergo πάλι οι προδότες φταίνε.

Βλέπω ελάχιστο κόσμο να διατηρεί μια στοιχειώδη πολιτική αξιοπρέπεια, ελάχιστα στάτους να λένε "εντάξει παιδιά, ας ψηφίσει ο καθένας σύμφωνα με τη συνείδησή του και τη Δευτέρα πάλι φίλοι θα 'μαστε", ελάχιστες νηφάλιες τοποθετήσεις. Μόνο υστερία, χαρακτηρισμούς ένθεν κι ένθεν, "τα γεροντάκια έχουν περισσότερα αρχίδια από σας", "θέλω ονόματα και διευθύνσεις", "είστε βολεμένοι", "κι εσείς είστε καθυστερημένοι". Κι αναρωτιέμαι, όλος αυτός ο όχλος, όταν θα έρθουν αυτά που δεν θα του αρέσουν, ποιον θα σπεύσει να κατηγορήσει πρώτα.

Και νομίζω πως αυτό είναι, μακράν, το χειρότερο απ' όλα.


----------



## rogne (Jul 3, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι το εμφυλιοπολεμικό κλίμα στα sm είναι εντελώς εικονικό και αντιστοιχεί στο εθνικό μας οπαδιλίκι. Άκουγα χτες τη νύχτα τον καθηγητή του ΕΚΠΑ Παναγή Παναγιωτόπουλο, με τον οποίο διαφωνώ πολιτικά αλλά εκτιμώ τη σκέψη του, να λέει ότι ο φαινομενικός αυτός διχασμός δεν έχει βάθος: πρόκειται για ανθρώπους που ζουν ουσιαστικά με τον ίδιο τρόπο, είναι καταναλωτές, καβγατζήδες, εξαρτημένοι απ' τα τάμπλετ τους και τα sm τους, κλπ. Ανισότητες υπάρχουν μεν, και σημαντικές, μεταξύ τους, αλλά με κανένα τρόπο σε βαθμό και έκταση που να δικαιολογούν κάποιον πραγματικό διχασμό. Διχασμός δεν θα πει προφανώς τσακώνομαι και κρατάω μούτρα στους γνωστούς μου -- οι μεγαλύτεροι/ες θα θυμάστε πάμπολλες καταστάσεις στο παρελθόν όπου τέτοιες και χειρότερες συμπεριφορές έδιναν κι έπαιρναν για "τα πολιτικά", χωρίς να ξεσπάσει κανένας εμφύλιος, far from it.

* Κατά τ' άλλα, ελπίζω να επανέλθω αναλυτικότερα για τα περί "πραξικοπήματος" και "ολοκληρωτισμού", που βλέπω ότι καλά κρατούν σε διάφορα νήματα. Ακούγοντας ΣΚΑΪ, ΜΕΓΚΑ, ΑΝΤ1, Alpha και STAR όλη μέρα, από βίτσιο no doubt, έχω αρχίσει ν' αναρωτιέμαι σοβαρά αν ζω στην ίδια χώρα με όσους/ες ανησυχούν για συντελεσμένες ή πιθανές εκτροπές.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2015)

Το εμφυλιοπολεμικό κλίμα είναι πολύ έντονο και εκτός σόσιαλ μύδια, εκτός κι αν κινείται κανείς εντός μονοθεματικού χώρου, ένθεν και ένθεν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2015)

https://www.economicvoice.com/elgin-marbles-targeted-in-greek-solidarity-protest-in-british-museum/
http://www.newsit.gr/ellada/dhmopshfisma-pano-oxi-vretaniko-mouseio-0307/414822

Να δείτε που θα μάθουν κι οι έξω το ΟΧΙ και θα φτιάξουν τον όρο *Groxident*.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2015)

Στο μήνυμα που διάβασε ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας πριν από λίγα λεπτά:

1. Έβαλε πάλι στη συζήτηση το χρέος για να μπερδέψει περισσότερο τα πράγματα.
2. Λέει ότι το Όχι θα διευκολύνει τη συμφωνία, όταν όλοι οι ξένοι λένε το αντίθετο.
3. Λέει ότι οι υποστηρικτές του Ναι εκπέμπουν διχαστικό μήνυμα.

Θα σχολιάσω όταν θα ηρεμήσω.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2015)

Ε, για να ισομοιράσουμε το χρόνο της διαφήμισης (:twit:), βάζω και άλλους δυο λίνκους, δυο βίντεο του Χατζόπουλου υπέρ του «ΝΑΙ».

http://www.kathimerini.gr/821930/ga.../o-dhmhtrhs-xantzopoylos-leei-nai-sthn-eyrwph



http://www.kathimerini.gr/821930/ga.../o-dhmhtrhs-xantzopoylos-leei-nai-sthn-eyrwph


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2015)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, από την πρώτη μέρα των περιορισμών στις συναλλαγές μας λένε ότι εξαιρέσεις θα γίνονται κατόπιν αιτήσεως για δίδακτρα και νοσήλια στο εξωτερικό και ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθούμε στις γραμμές εξυπηρέτησης των τραπεζών μας, οι οποίες θα μας πουν τι δικαιολογητικά χρειάζονται, μετά να πάμε στην τράπεζα και να κάνουμε την αίτηση κανονικά κι η τράπεζα θα αναλάβει να προωθήσει την αίτηση για έγκριση και αν εγκριθεί θα γίνει η αποστολή. 
Κάτι φίλοι λοιπόν έχουν κανονίσει να έρθει το παιδί τους εδώ τον Αύγουστο να παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα σε σχολείο για παιδιά ταλαντούχα στα μαθηματικά. Και περίμεναν τη μισθοδοσία του Ιουλίου για να στείλουν τα δίδακτρα. Ιδού η περιπέτειά τους:
Δευτέρα= σύγχυση μέχρι να μάθουν τί θα γίνει με τα δίδακτρα
Τρίτη= δεν γίνονται συναλλαγές πέρα από ανάληψη για συνταξιούχους. Η γραμμή πελατών της τράπεζας δεν λειτουργεί. 
Τετάρτη= η τράπεζά τους ανακοινώνει ότι είναι ανοιχτή και για καταθέσεις/ εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Τους λένε να απευθυνθούν τηλεφωνικά. Η γραμμή πελατών της τράπεζας δεν λειτουργεί. 
Πέμπτη= βλ. Τετάρτη
Παρασκευή= σε μια ύστατη προσπάθεια, μαζεύουν όλα τα δικαιολογητικά που υποθέτουν ότι μπορεί να ζητήσει η τράπεζα (αφού κανένας δεν τους είπε με βεβαιότητα τί δικαιολογητικά χρειάζονται), παίρνουν άδεια από τη δουλειά και πάνε μέχρι εκεί να ξεκαθαρίσουν το ζήτημα. Ο υπάλληλος κοίταξε το λογαριασμό από το σχολείο, κοίταξε τα κιτάπια του και τους είπε ότι δεν γίνεται και αδίκως προσπαθούν, δεν πρόκειται να εγκριθεί γιατί δεν επιτρέπονται εμβάσματα εξωτερικού. 
Επειδή έχουν λογαριασμό και σε άλλη τράπεζα, πήγαν και μέχρι εκεί και βρήκαν το υποκατάστημα κλειστό για το Σ/Κ (από τις έντεκα το πρωί). 
Σε απορία μου αν η απόρριψη οφειλόταν στο ότι ο λογαριασμός χρειάζεται να πληρωθεί μέχρι 15 του μήνα, συνεπώς έχουν λίγο χρόνο που δεν ξέρουμε πώς θα εξελιχτεί, η απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν ξέρουν με σιγουριά, γιατί δεν τους έδωσαν άλλες εξηγήσεις. 

Ξέρει κανένας σας να έστειλε κάποιος αυτές τις μέρες λεφτά στο εξωτερικό για χρήματα/ νοσήλια; Λειτουργεί ή δε λειτουργεί το σύστημα; Καμιά ιδέα γιατί μπορεί να απορρίφθηκαν, πέρα από την πιθανή ασχετοσύνη της υπαλλήλου (που δε νομίζω ότι είναι ζήτημα).


----------



## panadeli (Jul 3, 2015)

rogne said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα, ελπίζω να επανέλθω αναλυτικότερα για τα περί "πραξικοπήματος" και "ολοκληρωτισμού" [...] έχω αρχίσει ν' αναρωτιέμαι σοβαρά αν ζω στην ίδια χώρα με όσους/ες ανησυχούν για συντελεσμένες ή πιθανές εκτροπές.



Το γεγονός ότι ο πρωθυπουργός της χώρας βγάζει καθημερινά διαγγέλματα πώς σου φαίνεται;
Γιατί εμένα μου πάει σε Τσάβες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2015)

Τηλεφωνώ πριν από λίγο στο call center της τράπεζας με την οποία συνεργάζομαι τριάντα χρόνια.

--«Γεια σας, είμαι πελάτης και έχω την πιστωτική να εξοφλείται αυτόματα από τον λογαριασμό ταμιευτηρίου. Πώς μπορώ να αλλάξω τον τρόπο αποπληρωμής (σε δόσεις) για να μη δημιουργούνται χρέη;»

--«Πρέπει να πάτε σε κατάστημα.»

--«Σε ποιο κατάστημα;»

--«Δεν υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή.»

--«Και αν τελειώσουν τα χρήματα στον λογαριασμό, θα με χρεώνετε επειδή δεν θα μπορώ να βάλω χρήματα ή να αλλάξω τρόπο αποπληρωμής;»

--«Δυστυχώς.»

Ευτυχώς, όμως, οι τράπεζες θα ανοίξουν από βδομάδα. Τι, όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2015)

Άντε να τσιτάρω και από ένα φιλοκυβερνητικό μέσο, να το παίξουμε δήθεν ουδέτεροι (άλλες εποχές θα το έβαζα, βέβαια, στο «Τίτλοι αλλαντάλλων»):

*Θωρακισμένες οι καταθέσεις μέχρι 100.000 ευρώ* (Στο Κόκκινο)

Πλήρως προστατευμένες είναι οι καταθέσεις μέχρι 100.000 ευρώ στις ελληνικές τράπεζες καθώς εξαιρούνται ρητά από οποιοδήποτε «κούρεμα» μέχρι την 1η Ιανουαρίου του 2016, συμφωνα με την οδηγια 59 της ΕΕ για το bail in.

Ακομη δηλαδή κι αν χρεοκοπήσουν οι ελληνικές τράπεζες το Ελληνικό Δημοσιο και το Ταμειο Εγγύησης Καταθέσεων έχουν την υποχρέωση κάλυψης των καταθετών. Ομως πριν από αυτό και σε περίπτωση ενεργοποίησης διαδικασιών bail in απαγορεύεται το κούρεμα καταθεσεων κάτω απο 100.000 ευρώ.

Τα σενάρια και η παραπληροφόρηση που διακινείται τις ημέρες αυτές προκειμένου να αλλοιωθεί το φρόνημα εκατομμυρίων Ελλήνων -εν όψει του δημοψηφίσματος της Κυριακής – ειναι τα εξής:

1ον. Αν βγει «οχι» θα κουρευτούν οι καταθέσεις.

Απάντηση: Ηδη δείξαμε ότι κατω των 100.000 ευρώ οι καταθεσεις δεν αγγιζονται.

2ον. Οι ελληνικές τράπεζες θα χρεοκοπήσουν επειδή η ΕΚΤ θα κανει απαιτητά άμεσα τα 89 δις που εχει δώσει στις τράπεζες μεσω του ELA και θα κατασχέσει τα ενεχυρα οπότε οι τράπεζες χρεοκόπησαν.

Απάντηση: Η χρηματοδότηση μέσω ELA γίνεται απο την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδας η οποία έχει στον ελεγχό της τα σχετικά ενέχυρα. Αρα δεν υπάρχει απευθείας πρόσβαση της ΕΚΤ στα ενέχυρα. Ακόμη όμως κι αν αυτο μπορούσε να γίνει πάλι οι καταθέσεις κατω των 100.000 ευρώ θα ηταν προστατευμένες.

3ον. Το Ταμείο Εγγύησης καταθέσεων δεν έχει χρήματα τόσα όσα θα χρειαζόντουσαν για να καλύψει όλους τους κάτω των 100.000 καταθέτες.

Απάντηση: Η ευθύνη περνάει στο κράτος εις το διηνεκές. Δηλαδή όταν το κράτος ορθοποδήσει οι καταθέτες θα αποζημιωθούν εντόκως ακόμη κι αν έχει αλλάξει το εθνικό νόμισμα ακόμη και σε ισοδύναμο εθνικό νόμισμα. Κατά μια άποψη την ευθύνη αποζημίωσης την έχει και η ΕΚΤ σε ευρώ.

Γράφει:_ Στάθης Σχινάς_ για το FMVOICE

Από τα παραπάνω βλέπουμε ότι αν συμβεί το (2) θα φτάσουμε στην περίπτωση (3). Με άλλα λόγια, εκεί όπου «η ευθύνη περνάει στο κράτος εις το διηνεκές. Δηλαδή όταν το κράτος ορθοποδήσει οι καταθέτες θα αποζημιωθούν εντόκως ακόμη κι αν έχει αλλάξει το εθνικό νόμισμα ακόμη και σε ισοδύναμο εθνικό νόμισμα. Κατά μια άποψη την ευθύνη αποζημίωσης την έχει και η ΕΚΤ σε ευρώ.»

Από όσα διαβάζω, δεν είναι σαφές πόσα διαθέσιμα έχει το Ταμείο Εγγύησης. Το μεγαλύτερο ποσό που έχω δει είναι της τάξης των 4 δις. Αλλά έστω ότι έχει πέντε φορές τόσα, 20 δις. Τι σημαίνει αυτό;

Ότι αν οι τράπεζες χρεοκοπήσουν και χρειαστεί να κουρευτούν οι καταθέσεις, το κράτος θα χρωστάει στο διηνεκές να ξεπληρώσει τις κουρεμένες καταθέσεις Ακόμη και σε εθνικό νόμισμα και εντόκως. Προσοχή: εντόκως, αλλά με ποιο επιτόκιο, δεν λέει· ούτε αν θα είναι αποπληθωρισμένα. Για να καταλάβετε τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό, γκουγκλίστε και διαβάστε για τη μεταρρύθμιση του Αλέξ. Σβώλου το 1945 (που δεν τον λες και της δεξιάς παράδοσης...).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τηλεφωνώ πριν από λίγο στο call center της τράπεζας με την οποία συνεργάζομαι τριάντα χρόνια.
> 
> --«Γεια σας, είμαι πελάτης και έχω την πιστωτική να εξοφλείται αυτόματα από τον λογαριασμό ταμιευτηρίου. Πώς μπορώ να αλλάξω τον τρόπο αποπληρωμής (σε δόσεις) για να μη δημιουργούνται χρέη;»
> 
> ...


Ποια τράπεζα είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2015)

Η μεγάλη μας φίλη. Συντηρητικούρα, αφού.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2015)

Βλέπω ότι παρότι τελευταία έχουν κάπως αναβαθμίσει τις υπηρεσίες τους στο online banking, δεν έχουν προσθέσει τη δυνατότητα να κάνεις τέτοιες δουλειές. Άλλες τράπεζες την έχουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ. Θα μεταφέρω τις δουλειές μου σε άλλη τράπεζα. Από Δευτέρα.


----------



## stathis (Jul 3, 2015)

rogne said:


> Ακούγοντας ΣΚΑΪ, ΜΕΓΚΑ, ΑΝΤ1, Alpha και STAR όλη μέρα, από βίτσιο no doubt, έχω αρχίσει ν' αναρωτιέμαι σοβαρά αν ζω στην ίδια χώρα με όσους/ες ανησυχούν για συντελεσμένες ή πιθανές εκτροπές.


Υπάρχει η άποψη ότι αυτή η πρωτοφανής και απροκάλυπτη προπαγάνδα υπέρ του ναι από το μιντιακό σύστημα φέρνει το αντίθετο του αναμενόμενου αποτέλεσμα σε μια μερίδα του κόσμου. Με απλά λόγια, πιθανόν κάποιοι, αντί να στρέφονται στο ναι από φόβο, στρέφονται στο όχι από αηδία* (δεν βρίσκω καλύτερη λέξη τώρα) για αυτό το τσουνάμι προπαγάνδας.

*Εγώ πάντως έτσι ένιωσα όταν είδα σήμερα το πρωί αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2015)

Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε μερικά πράγματα γι' αυτό το επίμαχο θέμα.

Η _δημόσια_ ΕΡΤ (την οποία, ομολογώ, δεν παρακολουθώ) ακούω ότι επίσης δεν είναι πρότυπο αντικειμενικότητας. Μου είπαν για εκπομπές όπου υπουργοί μιλάνε ανενόχλητα με δημοσιογράφους σε ρόλο θεατών ή υποβολέων, μου είπαν για δημοσιογράφους της ΕΡΤ που δημοσιεύουν ονόματα «υποστηρικτών του ΝΑΙ για να μην τους ξεχάσουμε» και άλλα διάφορα γραφικά ή ηλίθια.

Επίσης, συμφωνώ ότι τα μεγάλα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ έχουν στρατευτεί υπέρ του Ναι. Ξεκάθαρα και χωρίς επιφυλάξεις. Η διαφορά είναι όμως ότι πρόκειται για _ιδιωτικά_ μέσα και, ότι όπως δεν θα διανοούμασταν να επικρίνουμε εφημερίδες που έχουν τοποθετηθεί υπέρ της μιας ή της άλλης άποψης, το ίδιο θα έπρεπε να ισχύει και για ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ. Είναι προφανές ότι η κυβέρνηση, αντί να επιδιώξει να εισπράξει όσα λέει οτι χρωστάνε τα κανάλια, προσπάθησε να τα θέσει σε οικονομική ομηρεία, αλλά κάπου χάλασε η συνταγή.

Παρακολούθησα σε ζωντανή σύνδεση το απίστευτο περιστατικό της κόντρας Φίλη-Καμπουράκη-Οικονομέα σήμερα το πρωί στο Μέγκα. Το να κατηγορεί ο Φίλης τον Οικονομέα για εχθρική διάθεση εναντίον του Σύριζα όταν επί πέντε μήνες του κρατάει σχεδόν προκλητικά τα ίσα (χωρίς να είναι Σύριζα ο ίδιος) ή να κάνεις επαγγελματικά μαθήματα στον Καμπουράκη επειδή, όπως έχει πει δημόσια, άρχισε να αμφιβάλλει με τα πράγματα που ακούει σε οφ-δη-ρέκορντ συζητήσεις και στα διαλείμματα είναι υπερβολικό. Υπερβολικό και επικίνδυνο, επειδή οι ποσοστώσεις θα μπορούσαν την επόμενη φορά να έχουν τον Φίλη να κάθεται δίπλα σε εκπρόσωπο του τρίτου κόμματος που τάχθηκε υπέρ του Όχι. Ευτυχώς, ο προδημοψηφισματικός αγώνας τελείωσε.

Όλα αυτά που βλέπουμε είναι αυτονόητη συνέπεια του συγκεκριμένου, άθλιου τρόπου οργάνωσης του δημοψηφίσματος. Σε τρεις μέρες ούτε σωστές επιτροπές υποστήριξης προλαβαίνουν να οργανωθούν (με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται η συζήτηση από κομματικά στελέχη σαν να πρόκειται για εκλογές με κομματικές ποσοστώσεις και όχι από μέλη της κοινωνίας), ούτε σοβαρός διάλογος να οργανωθεί ώστε ο λαός να ενημερωθεί και να καταλάβει το πραγματικό διακύβευμα. Το υποπτευόμασταν πολλοί· σήμερα γνωρίζουμε κιόλας για ποιους λόγους οργανώθηκε πραγματικά το δημοψήφισμα. Ο Τσακαλώτος μας τα εξήγησε όλα πολύ εύγλωττα.

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι η αφόρητη ένταση και ο διχασμός της κοινωνίας --που θα βρεθεί από Δευτέρα αντιμέτωπη με πρωτοφανείς καταστάσεις, όπου θα χρειάζονται γέφυρες συνεννόησης και όχι καφενέδες του Ναι και του Όχι, δομές συνεργασίας και όχι τρόικες εσωτερικού. Και έναν λαό που θα έχει για ακόμη μια φορά έντονη την αίσθηση ότι οι ηγεσίες του τον άφησαν ξεκρέμαστο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2015)

Εννοείς, Στάθη, ότι ξαφνικά αυτόν τον καιρό άνοιξαν τα μάτια του κόσμου ως προς το τι είναι το μιντιακό σύστημα, αλλά εξακολουθούν να πιστεύουν ότι θα σκίσουμε τα μνημόνια, θα χορέψουμε τις αγορές πεντοζάλη, θα δώσουμε τέλος στη λιτότητα στην Ευρώπη; Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι κάπως επιλεκτική η απομάγευση του κόσμου; Αν υπάρχει κόσμος που πιστεύει ότι θα πάρει η κυβέρνηση το Όχι με 51% και θα το πάει στους δανειστές και θα πάρει συμφωνία που θα την πλασάρει πιο αποτελεσματικά στην αριστερή της πτέρυγα και θα είναι όλα μέλι γάλα και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά και είναι όλο αυτό πρόβλημα του μιντιακού μας συστήματος; Μόνο;


----------



## stathis (Jul 3, 2015)

Δεν αναφέρθηκα στην ΕΡΤ, η οποία δυστυχώς πάντα ήταν λίγο-πολύ κυβερνητικό όργανο. Το ότι, απ' ό,τι ακούω (δεν έχω τηλεόραση), η νέα ΕΡΤ παραμένει κυβερνητικό όργανο με λυπεί αφάνταστα και είναι για μένα ένα από τα πολλά και μεγάλα φάουλ της κυβέρνησης.

Είναι άλλο πράγμα η στράτευση και άλλο η προπαγάνδα, η μη αντικειμενική απεικόνιση της πραγματικότητας, η τρομοκράτηση του κόσμου. Δηλαδή το λινκ που έδωσα είναι «αυτονόητη συνέπεια του συγκεκριμένου, άθλιου τρόπου οργάνωσης του δημοψηφίσματος»;

Επιπλέον, όταν ο Μπόμπολας, ο Αλαφούζος και άλλοι αγνοί επιχειρηματίες έχουν τέτοια πρεμούρα για το ναι, μπαίνουν ψύλλοι στ' αφτιά όσο να 'ναι. Παρομοίως (τώρα ξεστρατίζω από το θέμα των ιδιωτικών ΜΜΕ, αλλά θα σκάσω αν δεν το πω), όταν βγαίνουν από το ψυγείο και κάνουν διαγγέλματα και δηλώσεις υπέρ του ναι ο Κωστάκης Καραμανλής, ο Σημίτης, ο Μητσοτάκης ο απέθαντος, ο Γιάννος Παπαντωνίου και ο Γιώργος Παπακωνσταντίνου (άνθρωποι δηλαδή πολιτικά τελειωμένοι που έχουν εγκληματίσει εις βάρος αυτού του τόπου, μόνο ο Τσοχατζόπουλος λείπει), τότε κάτι βρωμάει. Θα μου πεις βέβαια ότι η δική μου ψήφος θα αθροιστεί μαζί με του Κασιδιάρη, οπότε γυρνάμε πάλι στο σημείο μηδέν.


----------



## stathis (Jul 3, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εννοείς, Στάθη, ότι ξαφνικά αυτόν τον καιρό άνοιξαν τα μάτια του κόσμου ως προς το τι είναι το μιντιακό σύστημα, αλλά εξακολουθούν να πιστεύουν ότι θα σκίσουμε τα μνημόνια, θα χορέψουμε τις αγορές πεντοζάλη, θα δώσουμε τέλος στη λιτότητα στην Ευρώπη; Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι κάπως επιλεκτική η απομάγευση του κόσμου; Αν υπάρχει κόσμος που πιστεύει ότι θα πάρει η κυβέρνηση το Όχι με 51% και θα το πάει στους δανειστές και θα πάρει συμφωνία που θα την πλασάρει πιο αποτελεσματικά στην αριστερή της πτέρυγα και θα είναι όλα μέλι γάλα και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά και είναι όλο αυτό πρόβλημα του μιντιακού μας συστήματος; Μόνο;


Εγώ απλώς είπα ότι *ίσως* σε κάποια X μερίδα του κόσμου η τρομοκράτηση και η προπαγάνδα θα φέρουν τα αντίθετα απο τα προσδοκώμενα αποτελέσματα, χωρίς να υπονοώ ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι βλέπουν πιο καθαρά από τους άλλους γενικώς. Τώρα, αν αυτή η μερίδα Χ πιστεύει ότι «θα σκίσουμε τα μνημόνια, θα χορέψουμε τις αγορές πεντοζάλη, θα δώσουμε τέλος στη λιτότητα στην Ευρώπη», αυτό ούτε εγώ ούτε εσύ το ξέρουμε. Γνωρίζω πάντως πολύ κόσμο (εμού συμπεριλαμβανομένου :)) που θα ψηφίσει Όχι χωρίς να τα πιστεύει αυτά.

Για το ποσοστό του Όχι δεν τολμώ να κάνω προβλέψεις. Ή μάλλον προβλέπω ότι θα είναι κάπου μεταξύ 40% και 60%. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2015)

Χαίρομαι που η κυβερνητική θητεία και οι ευθύνες, μαζί με την αντιπολίτευση στον Σύριζα οδηγούν επιτέλους στην πλήρη αναγνώριση των συνθηκών και του περιβάλλοντος της άσκησης της πολιτικής στην Ελλάδα. Όχι, η αντιπολίτευση δεν είναι δίκαιη στην Ελλάδα και συχνά γίνεται με προπαγάνδα και υπερβολές. Όμως επί πέντε χρόνια ανάλογα διαμαρτύρονταν και οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις· αντιμετώπιζαν απίστευτα προπαγανδιστικά τεχνάσματα από τα πρωινάδικα της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης, από αυτιάδες και παπαδάκηδες. Ας έλεγαν τα επίσημα στοιχεία ότι η αύξηση των αυτοκτονιών π.χ. (που έπαιζε καθημερινά στα κανάλια) δεν ήταν στα επίπεδα που γράφονταν με πύρινα γράμματα στο μυαλό των θεατών· καμία σημασία δεν είχε αυτό (παρεμπιπτόντως, σταμάτησαν οι αυτοκτονίες --και από πότε; Υπήρξαν στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο παιδιά που λιποθυμούσαν από την πείνα στα σχολεία --ή όχι; Είναι νεκρός της ανάλγητης πολιτικής του Σύριζα ο συνταξιούχος που έπαθε έμφραγμα προχτές περιμένοντας στο ΑΤΜ στη Λάρισα ή όχι --κοκ). Ας λέει η λογική ότι το άλφα ατύχημα ή το βήτα δυστύχημα δεν έχει σχέση με την περιοριστική πολιτική· ο τηλεθεατής εκπαιδεύτηκε στους νεκρούς του μνημονίου και τους νεκρούς της ΕΡΤ. Είχαν άλλη ιδιοκτησία τότε τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια; Όχι· την πολιτική τους ασκούσαν και τότε, αλλά επειδή το περιεχόμενο ταίριαζε καλύτερα στην αντιπολιτευτική πολιτική τους, δεν δυσανασχετούσε η τότε αντιπολίτευση αλλά η τότε κυβέρνηση.

Αυτές τις ημέρες ωριμάζει η κοινωνία μας ταχύτατα· θα μάθουμε επιτέλους ότι τα λεφτά δεν δημιουργούνται με διαταγές αλλά με οργανωμένη και συντονισμένη συνεργασία. Θα μάθουμε ότι οι ηγεσίες μας δεν πρέπει να είναι αυτές που μας χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά και μας χαρίζουν καθρεφτάκια, αλλά αυτές που σχεδιάζουν σύγχρονα θεσμικά πλαίσια και τα υλοποιούν με ακρίβεια προς το γενικό όφελος της κοινωνίας. Δυστυχώς, είναι ένα μάθημα που παίρνουμε με πολύ πόνο.

Όλοι όσοι τοποθετούνται σε ένα δημοψήφισμα, τοποθετούνται ad hoc. Δεν θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα παραγωγικό να φτιάχνουμε λίστες διασημοτήτων που θα ψηφίσουν έτσι ή αλλιώς και να συγκρίνουμε αν είναι καλύτερος επιχειρηματίας ο Σαββίδης ή ο Μαρινάκης, ο γιος Γιαννακόπουλος και ο γιος Μπόμπολας ή οι πατεράδες τους, οι τέως πρωθυπουργοί (που στην ευχή, κάτι ξέρουν από τα συστήματα που παίζουν) ή οι εστέτ οικονομολόγοι κ.ο.κ. επειδή αυτά δεν έχουν σχέση με το θέμα του δημοψηφίσματος αλλά προβάλλουν τα συναισθήματά μας σαν μπαστουνάκι που μας βοηθάει να διαλέξουμε-- κάτι άλλο από το ερώτημα όμως.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2015)

stathis said:


> Για το ποσοστό του Όχι δεν τολμώ να κάνω προβλέψεις. Ή μάλλον προβλέπω ότι θα είναι κάπου μεταξύ 40% και 60%. :)



Μα εννοώ ότι ακόμα κι αν πάρει πλειοψηφία το Όχι την Κυριακή, είτε 51% είτε 60% είναι αυτή, δεν ενισχύει τη διαπραγματευτική δύναμη της κυβέρνησης ούτε της ζήτησε κανείς από τους δανειστές να πάει να ανανεώσει τη λαϊκή της εξουσιοδότηση. Αντιθέτως, με πλειοψηφικό ποσοστό ενισχύονται οι συνιστώσες ή το λόμπι της δραχμής ή η ΧΑ ή οποιοσδήποτε θα ήθελε να ερμηνεύσει το Όχι με τον τρόπο που τον συμφέρει. Το Όχι είναι επιβράβευση της απάτης και της αποτυχίας. Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι το νιώθω εγώ, κάθε μέρα περισσότερο δυστυχώς.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 4, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτές τις ημέρες ωριμάζει η κοινωνία μας ταχύτατα· θα μάθουμε επιτέλους ότι τα λεφτά δεν δημιουργούνται με διαταγές αλλά με οργανωμένη και συντονισμένη συνεργασία. Θα μάθουμε ότι οι ηγεσίες μας δεν πρέπει να είναι αυτές που μας χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά και μας χαρίζουν καθρεφτάκια, αλλά αυτές που σχεδιάζουν σύγχρονα θεσμικά πλαίσια και τα υλοποιούν με ακρίβεια προς το γενικό όφελος της κοινωνίας. Δυστυχώς, είναι ένα μάθημα που παίρνουμε με πολύ πόνο.



Ας πάρουμε αυτό το μάθημα κι ας το πάρουμε με πολύ πόνο. Δυστυχώς, πολύ αμφιβάλλω. Σήμερα πέρασα κι από τις δύο συγκεντρώσεις και μίλησα με αρκετούς ανθρώπους, με ορισμένους για αρκετή ώρα. Δυστυχώς πολλοί από αυτούς (στη συγκέντρωση του Συντάγματος) όχι απλά δεν φαίνονταν να έχουν πάρει αυτό το μάθημα, αλλά έμοιαζαν ανίκανοι να το πάρουν. 

Επίσης, στη συγκέντρωση του Συντάγματος μίλησα με μερικούς πιτσιρικάδες που μοίραζαν φυλλάδια και σχετικά σύντομα στη συζήτηση, αφού είχα πάει με τα νερά τους (συναινώντας, π.χ., ότι οι δανειστές μας είναι αδίστακτοι εκβιαστές), μου εξήγησαν, στην αρχή διστακτικά και ύστερα (όταν διαπίστωσαν ότι δεν αποδοκίμαζα την προφανή κατάληξη της συζήτησης) πολύ πιο θαρρετά, ότι η επιλογή τους είναι σαφώς η δραχμή. Η διπλανή παρέα, πιτσιρικάδες κι αυτοί, συζητούσε επίσης περί ρήξης και δραχμής, αναφανδόν υπέρ της ρήξης.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 4, 2015)

Στην προεκλογική ομιλία του στο Σύνταγμα (Να πω προδημοψηφισματική; Πάντως σίγουρα προεκλογική έμοιαζε) ο Τσίπρας χρησιμοποίησε τη λέξη "δημοκρατία" δώδεκα φορές σε εννέα λεπτά.

Όπως μόνο ο ψεύτης νιώθει την ανάγκη να διαβεβαιώνει διαρκώς ότι δεν λέει ψέματα, έτσι και μόνο κάποιος που γνωρίζει πολύ καλά ότι συμπεριφέρεται αντιδημοκρατικά νιώθει την ανάγκη να επικαλείται διαρκώς τη δημοκρατία.

Και μια κουβέντα για τα ΜΜΕ, επειδή το θίγει ο Στάθης. Πριν από καμιά ώρα, ο Φίλης στην ΕΡΤ είπε ότι "η εικόνα των ιδιωτικών τηλεοπτικών σταθμών είναι απεχθής και επονείδιστη (sic)", καθώς και ότι στην ΕΡΤ "οι άνθρωποι δίνουν εξετάσεις αντικειμενικότητας και αμεροληψίας". Για άλλη μια φορά, μια κεκαλυμμένη αλλά σαφής απειλή. Μόνο από τον Φίλη έχω ήδη μετρήσει τρεις τέτοιες απειλές τις τελευταίες δύο ημέρες, και τρεις μέρες νωρίτερα είχε προηγηθεί η ανοιχτή επίθεση κατά των ΜΜΕ που εξαπέλυσε η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου από το βήμα του Σκάι. Είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό πώς οι αδικημένοι εκπρόσωποι της κυβέρνησης λοιδορούν τα "καθεστωτικά" ΜΜΕ από τις συχνότητες των ίδιων ακριβώς λοιδορούμενων καθεστωτικών ΜΜΕ. Όπως επίσης και ότι λοιδορούν συγκεκριμένα "καθεστωτικά" ΜΜΕ (πρωτίστως το Μέγκα και τον Σκάι), αλλά για κάποιον λόγο δεν αναφέρονται ποτέ σε ορισμένα άλλα, όπως το Κόντρα του Μάκη Κουρή, που ως γνωστόν είναι ένα κανάλι αντικειμενικό, δημοκρατικό και αντικαθεστωτικό. 

Έχω γράψει παλαιότερα την άποψή μου για τα ΜΜΕ, η οποία σε γενικές γραμμές συνοψίζεται στο εξής:



panadeli said:


> Η αξία των ιδιωτικών ΜΜΕ δεν έγκειται ούτε στην ανεξαρτησία τους από ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα, που δεν μπορεί ποτέ να υπάρξει, ούτε στην αντικειμενικότητά τους, που επίσης δεν μπορεί ποτέ να υπάρξει. Η αξία τους έγκειται στον _πλουραλισμό_ τους: στο γεγονός ότι παρέχουν περισσότερες της μίας πηγές πληροφόρησης. Μπορεί άλλα συμφέροντα να υπηρετεί ένα ιδιωτικό μέσο που ελέγχεται από τον Αλαφούζο, άλλα ένα μέσο που ελέγχεται από τον Μπόμπολα και άλλα ένα που ελέγχεται από το ΚΚΕ, και μπορεί κανένα από τα μέσα αυτά να μην είναι αντικειμενικό. Όλα αυτά δεν έχουν σημασία. Σημασία έχει το γεγονός και μόνο ότι τα μέσα αυτά _υπάρχουν,_ και ότι ο ακροατής έχει τη δυνατότητα να διαλέξει ανάμεσά τους. Γι' αυτό γράφω ότι μια χούντα θα έκλεινε τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ: θα τα έκλεινε με σκοπό να αποκτήσει το μονοπώλιο της ενημέρωσης, να εξαλείψει την πολυφωνία και κατ' επέκταση την κριτική.
> [...]
> Το βασικό ζητούμενο για μένα είναι ο πλουραλισμός. Να υπάρχουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερα, ανταγωνιστικά και ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους μέσα, ώστε η ενημέρωση να μην βρίσκεται στα χέρια ενός, είτε του κράτους είτε κάποιου ιδιώτη. Ύστερα, είναι στο χέρι του ακροατή να αναδείξει τα μέσα που τον εκφράζουν καλύτερα. Τώρα, αν δεν μας αρέσει η επιλογή του, αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η ανοιχτή στοίχιση ορισμένων ιδιωτικών σταθμών υπέρ του Ναι οφείλεται όχι μόνο στην επιθυμία των συντελεστών τους (ιδιοκτήτων και δημοσιογράφων) να παραμείνει η χώρα στο ευρώ αλλά και στο ότι αντιλήφθηκαν, έστω και αργά, τον θανάσιμο κίνδυνο που τους απειλεί —ο Σκαι και το Μέγκα, δηλαδή, γιατί οι άλλοι συνεχίζουν να κοιμούνται ύπνο βαθύ.


----------



## stathis (Jul 4, 2015)

@ drsiebenmal και nickel:
Αν ρίξετε μια ματιά στα ποστ μου τις τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες, θα δείτε ότι, προκειμένου να αποφύγω τις εντάσεις, επιλέγω να εστιάσω σε επιμέρους πτυχές της κουβέντας που γίνεται, ενδεχομένως πιο «τεχνικές» και λιγότερο πολιτικές. Έτσι και τώρα, κατέθεσα μια σκέψη εκλογολογικού τύπου, καθώς αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ ποιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα και ποιοι παράγοντες θα το καθορίσουν. Στη συνέχεια όμως, η κουβέντα άνοιξε πάλι προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις. Θαυμάζω ειλικρινά την ικανότητά σας να γράφετε μακροσκελή και οξυδερκή κείμενα ουσίας. Θαυμάζω και τον χρόνο που φαίνεται να διαθέτετε, τόσο για τη σύνταξη τέτοιων κειμένων όσο και για την παρακολούθηση της επικαιρότητας. Δεν μπορώ όμως να σας ακολουθήσω σε αυτό και να γράψω αναλύσεις για το μιντιακό σύστημα εν Ελλάδι, για το πώς οδηγηθήκαμε στο δημοψήφισμα ή για το τι θα γίνει από τη Δευτέρα.
Ταύτ ' ειπών, σας καληνυχτώ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2015)

Σνιπ τα περί καναλιών, με τα οποία βλέπω ότι μάλλον συμφωνούμε ότι είναι οι φορείς της εκάστοτε καταστροφής κλπ κλπ. Στο άλλο:



> Αυτές τις ημέρες ωριμάζει η κοινωνία μας ταχύτατα· θα μάθουμε επιτέλους ότι τα λεφτά δεν δημιουργούνται με διαταγές αλλά με οργανωμένη και συντονισμένη συνεργασία. Θα μάθουμε ότι οι ηγεσίες μας δεν πρέπει να είναι αυτές που μας χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά και μας χαρίζουν καθρεφτάκια, αλλά αυτές που σχεδιάζουν σύγχρονα θεσμικά πλαίσια και τα υλοποιούν με ακρίβεια προς το γενικό όφελος της κοινωνίας. Δυστυχώς, είναι ένα μάθημα που παίρνουμε με πολύ πόνο.



Εγώ γιατί δεν είμαι τόσο αισιόδοξη; Το είπε νομίζω κι ο panadeli, αλλά δεν με πείθουν πολλοί από τους οπαδούς ότι έχουν καταλάβει κάτι διαφορετικό από την μυθολογία που αναπτύχθηκε τα τελευταία χρόνια γύρω από τα προβλήματα της χώρας. Μίλαγα μέχρι πριν από λίγο με κάποιον εδώ στο Λονδίνο. Για να μην μαλώσουμε άσχημα πιάσαμε τα κοινά που λίγο πολύ συμφωνούμε όλοι: ότι για όλα φταίει το δικομματικό πελατειακό σύστημα, το δημοκρατικό έλλειμμα στην ΕΕ και οι χαζομάρες που έκαναν οι πάντες. Γενικότητες δηλαδή, που δεν προχωράνε την κουβέντα γιατί απλούστατα δεν είμαστε ικανοί να κάνουμε μια κουβέντα. Από την άλλη δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι απαραίτητο να έχουμε σοβαρές/ εμπεριστατωμένες απόψεις όλοι. Αν δεχτούμε ότι ένα ποσοστό βλακείας θα υπάρχει πάντα, το μόνο που μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε είναι ότι φτιάχνοντας μια καλύτερη Ελλάδα αυτοί θα λιγοστέψουν ή θα είναι ασήμαντοι για το σύνολο. Όμως αυτό δεν έγινε τόσες δεκαετίες, πιθανόν γιατί δεν βολεύει κανέναν. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ φτιάχνω τώρα τη βαλίτσα μου γιατί πρωί πρωί παίρνω τα βουνά και θα είμαι μακριά από δημοψηφίσματα κλπ. Η εβδομάδα τελειώνει χωρίς να σκοτωθούμε, ούτε να παρεξηγηθούμε με κανέναν, μάλλον (ποτέ δεν ξέρω σίγουρα, γιατί μερικοί σου κόβουν την καλημέρα χωρίς να στο πουν και το καταλαβαίνεις ύστερα από καιρό). Στην αρχή της εβδομάδας είχα στενοχωρηθεί κυρίως γιατί δεν γκρίνιαξα αρκετά στους γονείς μου ώστε να βγάλουν όλα τα λεφτά τους στο εξωτερικό και στη μελλοντική χρεωκοπία θα μείνουν ταπί. Που το ξανασκέφτηκα αποφάσισα ότι έχω να κάνω με ενήλικες που έχουν άποψη, οπότε δεν μπορούσα να τους πιέσω να κάνουν κάτι που δεν ήθελαν. Μόλις το πήρα απόφαση αυτό, έπαψε να με ενδιαφέρει τί θα συμβεί την Κυριακή, αν και θα προτιμούσα οποιαδήποτε λύση δεν πρόκειται να επηρεάσει την παραμονή μου στο ΗΒ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2015)

Καλημέρα με δύο τσιτάτα.

Το πρώτο, από «τρολικό» λογαριασμό στο ΦΒ: 
«Νοσταλγώ τις μέρες που μιλάγαμε απλά για την Αμφίπολη.»

Το δεύτερο, από έναν σπουδαίο σκακιστή και θεωρητικό του Μεσοπολέμου (υπήρχε παλιότερα και στην υπογραφή μου): 
«Η απειλή είναι ισχυρότερη από την πραγματοποίησή της στη σκακιέρα.»

Το τρίτο που ετοίμαζα διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχει ήδη στο φόρουμ που ονομάζεται Λεξιλογία:
Η Ελλάς προώρισται να ζήσει και θα ζήσει!. Μια πολύ φορτισμένη φράση της ιστορίας μας, που δεν ασχολείται όμως με το «πώς».

Αύριο εξαρτάται από εμάς να αποφασίσουμε πώς θα ζήσουμε τα επόμενα χρόνια, μπαίνοντας μάλιστα στην αφετηρία διχασμένοι έτσι κι αλλιώς: αν θα ζήσουμε πολύ δύσκολα ή αδιανόητα δύσκολα.

Μαθαίνει κανείς πολλά πράγματα παρακολουθώντας ήρεμα και αθόρυβα τις εμπρηστικές συζητήσεις που γίνονται αυτές τις ημέρες στα σύγχρονα διαδικτυακά καφενεία (σε όποια τουλάχιστον σε αφήνουν να ακούσεις, γιατί ο διχασμός έχει φτάσει στο σημείο να διώχνουν οι εμείς τους σιωπηλούς άλλους και οι άλλοι τους σιωπηλούς εμείς ακόμη και από τις κερκίδες). Τουλάχιστον ας φροντίσουμε να μπούμε στην περιπέτεια που ξεκινάει, έτσι ή αλλιώς, από τη Δευτέρα, αποφασισμένοι να ακούμε πιο προσεκτικά οι εμείς τους άλλους και οι άλλοι τους εμάς, και να καταλάβουμε σε βάθος το τι μας λένε, επειδή τα πράγματα στην κοινωνία μας είναι ήδη πολύ μπερδεμένα και θα γίνουν αναγκαστικά ακόμη πιο περίπλοκα.

Αν ενόχλησα με κάποια κείμενά μου τους φίλους συλλεξιλόγους, που αποφάσισαν (όχι μόνο αυτές τις ημέρες· από παλιότερα κιόλας) να διαγράψουν από τα διαδικτυακά περιδιαβάσματά τους το φόρουμ μας (και η απουσία της παρέας τους και του λόγου τους και της βοήθειάς τους στερεί όλα τα μέλη και τους περαστικούς από μιαν δεύτερη ή μια τρίτη άποψη) τους ζητώ συγγνώμη και τους καλώ να βρούμε έναν τρόπο να διατηρήσουμε και να μετατρέψουμε σε πιο λειτουργικό τον διάλογό μας.

Είναι το τελευταίο πολιτικό κείμενο που γράφω για τη Λεξιλογία πριν γίνουν γνωστά τα αποτελέσματα του δημοψηφίσματος. 
Η αβατάρα μου με το ναι, που γνωστοποιεί δημόσια τη θέση μου υπέρ του «Ναι», θα κατέβει από το φόρουμ αύριο βράδυ, με το κλείσιμο της κάλπης. Επιφυλάσσομαι να μεταφέρω κάποιες αξιόπιστες και χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που ενδεχομένως φτάσουν σε γνώση μου χάρη στα δίκτυα ενημέρωσης που έχω στήσει αξιοποιώντας τα ΜΚΔ και πηγές, ελληνικές και διεθνείς, των οποίων την εγκυρότητα έχω επιβεβαιώσει με τον χρόνο.

Καλή τύχη σε όλους μας και καλή ψήφο, για την Ευρώπη, για την Ελλάδα, για ένα καλύτερο κοινό μας αύριο!

τ.

Αντί για υστερόγραφο, δύο κείμενα:

*Βασιλική Σιούτη: Ένα ναρκοθετημένο δημοψήφισμα. Να σώσουμε ό,τι σώζεται.* (Μια οπτική από την φιλοκυβερνητική πλευρά)

*Χρυσάφης Ιορδάνογλου: Βέβαιος θάνατος ή δύσκολη προσαρμογή. Τι σημαίνει η επιστροφή στη δραχμή*


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 4, 2015)

Να είσαι καλά, Ντοκ. Από μέρους μου να πω ότι είσαι από τους πιο νηφάλιους και με κοφτερό πνεύμα ανθρώπους εδώ μέσα και ότι χαίρομαι να σε διαβάζω. Και εννοείται ότι μπορεί κάποιες φορές να διαφωνούμε, αλλά αυτή είναι άλλωστε και η χαρά της συζήτησης, έτσι; Καλή συνέχεια και καλή ψήφο και από εμένα, καλοί μου φίλοι Λεξιλόγοι!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 4, 2015)

Ελπίζω, όποιο κι αν είναι το αποτέλεσμα να είναι για καλό και η επόμενη μέρα να μας βρει πιο ενωμένους παρά πιο διχασμένους. Είθε κάθε πολίτης να ψηφίσει με γνώμονα την λογική του και τι πιστεύει ότι θα είναι καλό για όλην την ελληνική κοινωνία. Ας μας φωτίσει η λογική.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2015)

Ίσως γράψαμε πάρα πολλά εδώ για το δημοψήφισμα, για τα μνημόνια, για τον δεύτερο τροϊκό πόλεμο. Ίσως περισσότερα απ’ όσα ταιριάζουν σ’ ένα γλωσσικό φόρουμ, σίγουρα πολύ λιγότερα απ’ όσα γράφτηκαν και ειπώθηκαν έξω από εδώ — και πολύ πιο πολιτισμένα, νομίζω. 

Θα πάω να ψηφίσω με τη σκέψη μου αναστατωμένη από το γεγονός ότι ένα ερώτημα με καταστροφική ασάφεια και δύο τουλάχιστον ερμηνείες έχει διχάσει τη χώρα. Πόσες ταξικές διαιρέσεις και πολιτικές αταξίες βρίσκονται πίσω απ’ αυτόν το διχασμό;

Ταυτόχρονα, είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν το πολιτικό και το κοινωνικό σύστημα δεν ερμηνεύσει σωστά όσα συνέβησαν αυτές τις μέρες και τους μήνες, και δεν αντιδράσει με απολύτως δημιουργική σαφήνεια, *όποιο κι αν είναι το αποτέλεσμα*, το αύριό μας μπορεί να είναι ζοφερό. Όμως, προσπαθώ να κάνω αισιόδοξες σκέψεις. Αλίμονο αν πάψουμε να μπορούμε να κάνουμε αισιόδοξες σκέψεις.


----------



## anemelos (Jul 4, 2015)

Υποθετικά σενάρια μετά το δημοψήφισμα με την παραδοχή ότι δεν θα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά υπέρ του ΟΧΙ ή του ΝΑΙ:

σενάριο 1: επικράτηση του ΝΑΙ, ο Τσίπρας πάει και κάνει μια πολύ δυσβάσταχτη συμφωνία, χωρίς Βαρουφάκη, και η συμφωνία γίνεται νόμος του κράτους χωρίς να περάσει από τη Βουλή, καθώς όπως δήλωσε χθες στο Μέγκα η Νάντια Βαλαβάνη, το δημοψήφισμα δημιουργεί δίκαιο. Ο Τσίπρας παραμένει στην εξουσία καθώς το αποτέλεσμα είναι διαχειρίσιμο με ενδεχόμενα κάποια προβλήματα από αριστερή πλατφόρμα, η οποία όμως δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει πολλά δεδομένου του αποτελέσματος. Φυσικά ένα ΝΑΙ ανοίγει και το δρόμο για πάρα πολύ σκληρά μέτρα.

σενάριο 2α: επικράτηση του ΟΧΙ, με δεδομένο ότι οι τράπεζες παραμένουν κλειστές ο Τσίπρας πάει και κατορθώνει να πάρει μια δυσβάσταχτη, αλλά διαχειρίσιμη, συμφωνία η οποία ενδεχομένως θα περάσει με ψήφους άλλων κομμάτων καθώς δεν θα ψηφιστεί από κάποιους βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. 

σενάριο 2β, επιστημονικής φαντασίας και απευκταίο: επικράτηση του ΟΧΙ, με δεδομένο ότι οι τράπεζες παραμένουν κλειστές ο Τσίπρας πάει να κάνει μια δυσβάσταχτη, αλλά διαχειρίσιμη συμφωνία, οι ευρωπαίοι τραβούν το σκοινί και στραγγαλίζουν τη ρευστότητα, δεν του δίνουν διαχειρίσιμη συμφωνία, αρχίζουν οι ελλείψεις σε τρόφιμα, κ.λπ., η χώρα κηρύσσεται σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης, μπαίνει δελτίο στα τρόφιμα, εκδίδονται IOU για μισθούς συντάξεις και οδεύουμε προς τη νέα δραχμή. Ο Καμένος βγάζει το στρατό στο δρόμο για να διαφυλάσσει την εσωτερική ασφάλεια.....πολλοί πολίτες ετοιμάζονται να μεταναστεύσουν!!!

Παίζει και παραλλαγή του σεναρίου αυτού με χρεοκοπία εντός ευρώ και διπλό νόμισμα!


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 4, 2015)

anemelos said:


> Υποθετικά σενάρια μετά το δημοψήφισμα με την παραδοχή ότι δεν θα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά υπέρ του ΟΧΙ ή του ΝΑΙ:
> 
> σενάριο 1: επικράτηση του ΝΑΙ, ο Τσίπρας πάει και κάνει μια πολύ δυσβάσταχτη συμφωνία, χωρίς Βαρουφάκη, και η συμφωνία γίνεται νόμος του κράτους χωρίς να περάσει από τη Βουλή, καθώς όπως δήλωσε χθες στο Μέγκα η Νάντια Βαλαβάνη, το δημοψήφισμα δημιουργεί δίκαιο. Ο Τσίπρας παραμένει στην εξουσία καθώς το αποτέλεσμα είναι διαχειρίσιμο με ενδεχόμενα κάποια προβλήματα από αριστερή πλατφόρμα, η οποία όμως δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει πολλά δεδομένου του αποτελέσματος. Φυσικά ένα ΝΑΙ ανοίγει και το δρόμο για πάρα πολύ σκληρά μέτρα.
> 
> ...


Το σενάριο 1 δεν στέκει, αφού η συμφωνία που θα εγκρίνουμε με το ΝΑΙ δεν ισχύει πια άρα κάθε νέα συμφωνία θα πρέπει να περάσει από τη Βουλή. Μόνον αν μας λυπηθούν οι εταίροι θα μας δώσουν την ίδια συμφωνία (σενάριο 1α) αλλά αυτό είναι απίθανο γιατί θα πρέπει να την εγκρίνουν τα κοινοβούλιά τους. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα πάρουμε κάποιου είδους ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια ενώ θα συζητάμε για κάποια πολύ χειρότερη συμφωνία (σενάριο 1β). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η πίεση από αριστερά και από δεξιά θα είναι τέτοια που μάλλον θα παραιτηθεί η κυβέρνηση. Αν τυχόν καταφέρει ο Τσίπρας και κλείσει νέα συμφωνία αμέσως (1γ), πάλι πρέπει να την περάσει από τη Βουλή - πράγμα που δεν θα γίνει, άρα θα πρέπει και πάλι να παραιτηθεί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2015)

Οι δημοσκοπήσεις έχουν δείξει ότι οι εκτιμήσεις για το αποψινό αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος είναι μέσα στο όρια του στατιστικού σφάλματος. Ίσως ο μόνος τρόπος να αποφευχθεί ο διχασμός θα είναι να προκύψει αποτέλεσμα μοιρασμένο στη μέση, αφού δεν μπορεί να είναι ένα σαφές 80-20 από τη μια ή την άλλη πλευρά. 

Ωστόσο, οι δημοσκοπήσεις δίνουν αυτή τη συντριπτική διαφορά για το ποσοστό των Ελλήνων που θέλουν να μείνουμε στην ευρωζώνη: 75,2% στη μια, 76% στην άλλη δημοσκόπηση. Είναι προφανές ότι διαφορετικά διαβάζει και απαντά ο καθένας το ερώτημα του δημοψηφίσματος, κάτι που θα δυσκολέψει ακόμα περισσότερο τα συμπεράσματα. (Και το ΚΚΕ ας μην επιχειρήσει να ιδιοποιηθεί κάθε άκυρη ψήφο.  )

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να πω ωστόσο μπροστά σ’ αυτό το μοιρασμένο αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι θα πρέπει όλοι να προσπαθήσουμε να καταλάβουμε τους βαθύτερους λόγους που κάποιοι ψήφισαν διαφορετικά από εμάς. Οι οπαδοί του Όχι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι απέναντί τους δεν βρίσκονται ευρωλιγούρηδες ή γερμανοτσολιάδες, οι οπαδοί του Ναι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι απέναντί τους δεν βρίσκονται οπωσδήποτε αντιευρωπαϊστές, μπολσεβίκοι ή σχιζοφρενείς.


Σενάρια για τη Δευτέρα δεν κάνω. Ελπίζω μόνο η ζωή να μας επιφυλάσσει θετικές εκπλήξεις. Τις αρνητικές προσπαθώ να μην τις σκέφτομαι.


----------



## stathis (Jul 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> (Και το ΚΚΕ ας μην επιχειρήσει να ιδιοποιηθεί κάθε άκυρη ψήφο.  )


Φοβάμαι ότι το ΚΚΕ δεν θα ιδιοποιηθεί μόνο κάθε άκυρη ψήφο αλλά ακόμη και την αποχή. Κάπου πήρε το μάτι έναν τίτλο που έλεγε ότι το ΚΚΕ προτείνει άκυρο, λευκό, αποχή, τα πάντα όλα, αλλά μπορεί και να κατάλαβα λάθος πάνω στη βιασύνη μου.



nickel said:


> Αυτό που θα ήθελα να πω ωστόσο μπροστά σ’ αυτό το μοιρασμένο αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι θα πρέπει όλοι να προσπαθήσουμε να καταλάβουμε τους βαθύτερους λόγους που κάποιοι ψήφισαν διαφορετικά από εμάς. Οι οπαδοί του Όχι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι απέναντί τους δεν βρίσκονται ευρωλιγούρηδες ή γερμανοτσολιάδες, οι οπαδοί του Ναι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι απέναντί τους δεν βρίσκονται *οπωσδήποτε* αντιευρωπαϊστές, μπολσεβίκοι ή σχιζοφρενείς.


Μια χαρά τα λες, αλλά αυτή την επιλεκτική χρήση του «οπωσδήποτε» τι την ήθελες; Ελπίζω να έγινε εκ παραδρομής.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2015)

stathis said:


> Φοβάμαι ότι το ΚΚΕ δεν θα ιδιοποιηθεί μόνο κάθε άκυρη ψήφο αλλά ακόμη και την αποχή. Κάπου πήρε το μάτι έναν τίτλο που έλεγε ότι το ΚΚΕ προτείνει άκυρο, λευκό, αποχή, τα πάντα όλα, αλλά μπορεί και να κατάλαβα λάθος πάνω στη βιασύνη μου.


Ναι, το γράφει κι ο Σαραντάκος σήμερα.



stathis said:


> Μια χαρά τα λες, αλλά αυτή την επιλεκτική χρήση του «οπωσδήποτε» τι την ήθελες; Ελπίζω να έγινε εκ παραδρομής.


Μα «ευρωλιγούρηδες» και «γερμανοτσολιάδες» είναι υβριστικοί χαρακτηρισμοί που δεν τους αποδέχεται κανείς, ενώ αντιευρωπαϊστές και μπολσεβίκοι υπάρχουν σίγουρα (και σχιζοφρενείς επίσης, αλλά το αφήνουμε αυτό)


----------



## sarant (Jul 5, 2015)

Ε, όπως και να το κάνεις, το "οπωσδήποτε" είναι προσβλητικό και μού δείχνει οτι καλά κάνω που απέχω από την ενότητα αυτή. Θα παρακαλούσα τον Νίκο να ανακαλέσει, αλλιώς θα θεωρήσω ότι με χαρακτηρίζει σχιζοφρενή υπό αίρεση.


----------



## stathis (Jul 5, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Μα «ευρωλιγούρηδες» και «γερμανοτσολιάδες» είναι υβριστικοί χαρακτηρισμοί που δεν τους αποδέχεται κανείς, ενώ αντιευρωπαϊστές και μπολσεβίκοι υπάρχουν σίγουρα (και σχιζοφρενείς επίσης, αλλά το αφήνουμε αυτό)


Κι έτσι να είναι (παρόλο που μπορεί να ρωτήσει κάποιος τι εννοούμε λέγοντας «μπολσεβίκος» εν έτει 2015), η αντιπαράθεση υβριστικών χαρακτηρισμών (που εκ των πραγμάτων δεν ισχύουν ακριβώς επειδή είναι υβριστικοί) με αντικειμενικούς χαρακτηρισμούς (που μπορεί και να ισχύουν) είναι φάουλ. Μια πιο ισορροπημένη διατύπωση θα ήταν, π.χ., η εξής:
_Οι οπαδοί του Όχι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι απέναντί τους δεν βρίσκονται οπωσδήποτε τρομαγμένοι συνταξιούχοι ή βολεμένοι αστοί, οι οπαδοί του Ναι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι απέναντί τους δεν βρίσκονται οπωσδήποτε ουτοπικοί αριστεριστές ή γραφικοί επαναστάτες._


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 5, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ελπίζω, όποιο κι αν είναι το αποτέλεσμα να είναι για καλό και η επόμενη μέρα να μας βρει πιο ενωμένους παρά πιο διχασμένους. Είθε κάθε πολίτης να ψηφίσει με γνώμονα την λογική του και τι πιστεύει ότι θα είναι καλό για όλην την ελληνική κοινωνία. Ας μας φωτίσει η λογική.


+1



nickel said:


> Αυτό που θα ήθελα να πω ωστόσο μπροστά σ’ αυτό το μοιρασμένο αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι θα πρέπει όλοι να προσπαθήσουμε να καταλάβουμε τους βαθύτερους λόγους που κάποιοι ψήφισαν διαφορετικά από εμάς. Οι οπαδοί του Όχι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι απέναντί τους δεν βρίσκονται ευρωλιγούρηδες ή γερμανοτσολιάδες, οι οπαδοί του Ναι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι απέναντί τους δεν βρίσκονται οπωσδήποτε αντιευρωπαϊστές, μπολσεβίκοι ή σχιζοφρενείς.


+1 - αφαιρώντας όμως αυτό το _οπωσδήποτε_ (συμφωνώ με τον Στάθη), μήπως και σιγά σιγά μπορέσουμε να δημιουργήσουμε κλίμα διαλόγου και συνεργασίας, αποδομώντας τις παραταξιακές αγκυλώσεις προς όφελος της κοινωνίας.

Επειδή ψηφίζουμε και από τα μέσα δικτύωσης (και μάλλον είναι πολύ σημαντική αυτή η ψήφος), αναδημοσιεύω από το f/b:

_Μας τα είπε το ΔΝΤ προχθές, ας τα ακούσουμε και στα γερμανικά μια φορά ακόμη, μήπως και τα εμπεδώσουμε :)

Βάζω χαμογελαστές φατσούλες, αλλά καλό είναι να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι αυτή η ιστορία του εθνικού διχασμού μπορεί να πάει πολύ μακριά - καλό είναι να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι το «τιμημένο» ΟΧΙ και το «συνετό» ΝΑΙ κρύβουν πίσω τους μια τεράστια πλειοψηφία Ελλήνων που μέχρι χθες ήταν βαριά εθισμένοι στην κατανάλωση, κλεισμένοι στον εαυτό και τα ανεξέλεγκτα θέλω τους. Κανένα πακέτο μέτρων δεν μπορεί να το διορθώσει αυτό απ' τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, χρειάζεται αυτοκριτική και διάθεση για αυθυπέρβαση και, δυστυχώς, η εικόνα, που έχω τουλάχιστον εγώ (και πολλοί φίλοι -με διαφορετικές απόψεις- την επιβεβαιώνουν), από τον δημόσιο χώρο και από τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα δεν είναι και πολύ ενθαρρυντική. Ωστόσο, δεν είναι και άκρως απογοητευτική._







ΥΓ. Το έχω δει το PRELIMINARY DRAFT DEBT SUSTAINABILITY ANALYSIS του IMF, ωστόσο δεν εστιάζω εκεί, όπως νομίζω είναι εμφανές, γιατί θεωρώ ότι η προτεραιότητα στην Ελλάδα είναι ένα μίνιμουμ κοινωνικής συναίνεσης. Με πόλωση, κάθε αξιόλογη προσπάθεια μπλοκάρεται από την άλλη πλευρά, τα ζητήματα δεν εξετάζονται υπό κριτήρια λειτουργικότητας, αλλά στα πλαίσια της λογικής του ανταγωνισμού και των σχέσεων κυριαρχίας/υποταγής.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2015)

Πω πω. Να τι σου κάνει η δημιουργική ασάφεια. Αράδιασα κάποια απ’ αυτά που λέγονται εναντίον των αντιπάλων, ευτυχώς έξω αποδώ. Δεν επιχείρησα να είμαι εξαντλητικός, έγραψα ό,τι θυμήθηκα, και σίγουρα ξέχασα πολλά και στα δύο σκέλη. Θα στρώσει αν προσθέσω στο πρώτο σκέλος «οπωσδήποτε φασίστες»;

Υπάρχουν αναμφίβολα απέναντί μας κάποιοι με τους οποίους μας χωρίζουν πολλά. Όπως μας χωρίζουν και από κάποιους στο ίδιο στρατόπεδο με τους οποίους μας τσουβάλιασε αυτή η επιλογή της κυβέρνησης. Ωστόσο, οι περισσότεροι (και στα δύο στρατόπεδα) θέλουμε τα ίδια πράγματα. Επιβάλλεται από τώρα κιόλας να επανασυστρατευτούμε σε κάποιες επιδιώξεις που πιστεύω ότι είναι κοινές. Για μένα, η αναζήτηση της βέλτιστης ισορροπίας ανάμεσα στη δικαιοσύνη και την ελευθερία.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2015)

stathis said:


> (παρόλο που μπορεί να ρωτήσει κάποιος τι εννοούμε λέγοντας «μπολσεβίκος» εν έτει 2015)


Αναφέρομαι συγκεκριμένα σε κόρη φίλου μου η οποία, όταν σε ηλικία 4 ετών την επαίνεσαν για την ευφράδειά της και της είπαν «Πολιτικός πρέπει να γίνεις», απάντησε εξοργισμένη «Μη με λες έτσι! Δεν είμαι πολιτικός! Είμαι μπολσεβίκα!»


----------



## stathis (Jul 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> Πω πω. Να τι σου κάνει η δημιουργική ασάφεια. Αράδιασα κάποια απ’ αυτά που λέγονται εναντίον των αντιπάλων, ευτυχώς έξω αποδώ. Δεν επιχείρησα να είμαι εξαντλητικός, έγραψα ό,τι θυμήθηκα, και σίγουρα ξέχασα πολλά και στα δύο σκέλη. Θα στρώσει αν προσθέσω στο πρώτο σκέλος «οπωσδήποτε φασίστες»;


Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κατάλαβες πολύ καλά ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα: όχι η πληρότητα των χαρακτηρισμών, αλλά η διαφορετική ποιότητά τους και η επιλεκτική χρήση του «οπωσδήποτε». Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2015)

stathis said:


> Μια πιο ισορροπημένη διατύπωση θα ήταν, π.χ., η εξής:
> _Οι οπαδοί του Όχι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι απέναντί τους δεν βρίσκονται οπωσδήποτε τρομαγμένοι συνταξιούχοι ή βολεμένοι αστοί, οι οπαδοί του Ναι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι απέναντί τους δεν βρίσκονται οπωσδήποτε ουτοπικοί αριστεριστές ή γραφικοί επαναστάτες._



Δεν ήθελα να πω αυτό που προτείνεις. Θέλω να πω ότι και από το στρατόπεδο του Ναι και από το στρατόπεδο του Όχι (φρέσκα στρατόπεδα πάλι αυτά, προχτεσινά, έτσι; Δουλειά άλλη δεν έχουμε, στρατόπεδα φτιάχνουμε) είδαμε να εκτοξεύονται υβριστικά συνθήματα. Ας μην ξεχάσουμε και το «συνένοχοι» του Τσίπρα. Όπως στον πόλεμο χαρακωμάτων, δημιουργείται έτσι ένα νέφος που μας χωρίζει από τον «εχθρό» που βρίσκεται απέναντι. Αυτό επιδιώκουν όσοι θέλουν να μας χωρίζουν: να μην μπορούμε να δούμε ότι απέναντί μας είναι άνθρωποι με τα ίδια προβλήματα και με τα ίδια όνειρα.

Αυτό θέλω να περάσω. Αν θέλεις να με μαλώσεις, ελεύθερα.



Προσθήκη:
Να μια διατύπωση που υποθέτω θα ικανοποιεί περισσότερο:

Το να ψηφίζεις Ναι, δεν σε κάνει φασίστα, ευρωλιγούρη κτλ (Το να ψηφίζει κάποιος... δεν τον κάνει...)
Το να ψηφίζεις Όχι, δεν σε κάνει σχιζοφρενικό, μπολσεβίκο κτλ
Προσθέστε ελεύθερα τις ύβρεις που έχουν εκτοξευτεί εκατέρωθεν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2015)

Έκανα 300 χλμ. πήγαιν' έλα για να ψηφίσω σήμερα. Αν υπήρχε επιλογή "ναι, με μισή καρδιά" θα την ψήφιζα και το ίδιο ακούω από παντού. Προς το παρόν μόνο 1-2 άτομα έχω ακούσει να λένε ότι θα ψηφίσουν με πάθος και όχι με μισή καρδιά την επιλογή τους, είτε αυτή είναι _ναι_ είτε είναι _όχι_. Η δική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι μικρή σημασία θα έχει για την επόμενη μέρα το αποτέλεσμα, εφόσον η διαφορά είναι μικρή, δηλαδή κάπου στο 10%. Σε κάθε περίπτωση μάς περιμένει κόπος και δρόμος για να ανακτήσουμε το χαμένο έδαφος και θα υποστούμε ακόμη αρκετή ταλαιπωρία. Σημασία έχει όμως κι αύριο να αναπνέουμε και κυρίως να ξεχάσουμε για πάντα ότι κάποια στιγμή χωριστήκαμε ανάμεσα στο _ναι_ και στο _όχι_ και να έχουμε επιτέλους ηρεμία. Ηρεμία για να αναπνέουμε και να δημιουργούμε, χωρίς πράγματα να μας χωρίζουν και να μας φουντώνουν. Κι ελπίζω όλοι να μπορέσουμε να διδαχτούμε κάτι απ' αυτήν την ιστορία, μικρό ή μεγάλο, για να πάμε παραπέρα.


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2015)

Απ' το πρωί γράφω και σβήνω και ξαναγράφω και ξανασβήνω. Ήθελα να συντάξω ένα ερώτημα και να το ποστάρω στου Σαραντάκου. Γιατί από εκείνη την πλευρά θα περίμενα να μου απαντήσουν στο εξής:

Οι προβλέψεις είναι ότι η διαφορά μεταξύ _ναι _και _όχι _είναι μικρή, στα όρια του στατιστικού λάθους. Αν τελικά υπερισχύσει το _όχι _και η διαφορά είναι μικρότερη από τις 400.000 ψήφους που ανήκουν στη Χρυσή Αυγή, τι θα γίνει; Θα σημαίνει αυτό κάτι;

Μπα, τελικά δεν θα το κάνω.


----------



## sarant (Jul 5, 2015)

Earion said:


> Απ' το πρωί γράφω και σβήνω και ξαναγράφω και ξανασβήνω. Ήθελα να συντάξω ένα ερώτημα και να το ποστάρω στου Σαραντάκου. Γιατί από εκείνη την πλευρά θα περίμενα να μου απαντήσουν στο εξής:
> 
> Οι προβλέψεις είναι ότι η διαφορά μεταξύ _ναι _και _όχι _είναι μικρή, στα όρια του στατιστικού λάθους. Αν τελικά υπερισχύσει το _όχι _και η διαφορά είναι μικρότερη από τις 400.000 ψήφους που ανήκουν στη Χρυσή Αυγή, τι θα γίνει; Θα σημαίνει αυτό κάτι;
> 
> Μπα, τελικά δεν θα το κάνω.



Δυο λάθη βλέπω εδώ. Το ένα, ότι οι σχολιαστές "στου Σαραντάκου" είναι μονοκούκι στην άλλη πλευρά και πολύ περισσότερο ότι εκπροσωπούν την άλλη πλευρά. Το δεύτερο, ότι οι 400.000 ψήφοι (του Ιαν. 2015) "ανήκουν" στη Χρυσή Αυγή. 

Από κει και πέρα, αν πηγαίναμε με τη λογική το Ναι έπρεπε να βγάλει 65%. Το ότι δεν θα γίνει αυτό, όπως ολα δείχνουν, μάλλον θα οφείλεται στο μιντιακό μπαράζ και στους εκβιασμούς -που θα έχουν γυρίσει μπούμεραγκ. 

Και μικρή συσχέτιση έχει το τι ψήφισε κάποιος το Γενάρη με το τι θα ρίξει/εριξε σήμερα. Πολλοί που ψηφισαν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τώρα έριξαν Ναι, ενώ πολλοί που δεν έχουν μεγάλο καημό με την πολιτική ψηφίζουν Όχι -π.χ. δυο φίλες της κόρης μου, που τον Γενάρη είχαν ψηφίσει Ποτάμι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2015)

Ενδιαφέρον θα έχει να δούμε και το ποσοστό προσέλευσης. Ξέρει κανείς αν θα βγει στατιστική αντιστοιχία ΝΑΙ/ΟΧΙ με το τι ψήφισαν στις τελευταίες εκλογές;


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2015)

sarant said:


> Και μικρή συσχέτιση έχει το τι ψήφισε κάποιος το Γενάρη με το τι θα ρίξει/εριξε σήμερα. Πολλοί που ψηφισαν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τώρα έριξαν Ναι, ενώ πολλοί που δεν έχουν μεγάλο καημό με την πολιτική ψηφίζουν Όχι -π.χ. δυο φίλες της κόρης μου, που τον Γενάρη είχαν ψηφίσει Ποτάμι.



Ε, ναι. Και μια και σ' ενόχλησε η σχιζοφρένεια: Έτσι που μπήκε το ερώτημα από την κυβέρνηση (χωρίς σαφές εναλλακτικό Όχι) και έτσι που το επαναδιατύπωσαν οι εταίροι μας, όσοι ψήφισαν Ναι ψηφίζουν διάφορα δυσβάστακτα, σχιζοφρένεια δηλαδή. Όσοι ψηφίζουν Όχι, έχουν τουλάχιστον ο καθένας μια δική του αντίληψη για το Όχι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ενδιαφέρον θα έχει να δούμε και το ποσοστό προσέλευσης. Ξέρει κανείς αν θα βγει στατιστική αντιστοιχία ΝΑΙ/ΟΧΙ με το τι ψήφισαν στις τελευταίες εκλογές;



Αν, όπως άκουσα, δεν γίνουν Exit poll, όχι. Θα περιμένουμε μέχρι τις επόμενες δημοσκοπήσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2015)

Γιατί δε θα γίνουν exit poll;


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2015)

Γιατί δεν έχουν λεφτά. Επίσης, αν έχεις ένα ερώτημα με δύο επιλογές και οι προβλέψεις από τις δημοσκοπήσεις λένε ότι το αποτέλεσμα βρίσκεται μέσα στο εύρος του στατιστικού σφάλματος, είναι κουτό να κάνεις exit poll. Έχεις πιθανότητα 50% να πέσεις έξω.


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2015)

#327: Νίκο, ποτέ δεν θεώρησα ότι οι σχολιαστές στο ιστολόγιό σου είναι μονοκούκι και ακόμα περισσότερο δεν θεώρησε ότι εκπροσωπούν κάτι. Ούτε ήθελα να υπονοήσω κάτι τέτοιο και λυπάμαι αν έτσι εκλήφθηκαν τα λόγια μου. Συναισθηματικοί εντελώς είναι οι λόγοι —και δεν είναι πολλοί, ένας είναι, ότι με δύο ιστοχώρους νιώθω από καρδιάς δεμένος από πολύ παλιά, απ’ την αρχή της διαδικτυακής μου παρουσίας: ετούτον εδώ και τον δικό σου. Θέμα καρδιάς πιο πολύ και λιγότερο θέμα νου. 

Όσο για την ουσία του ερωτήματος, πιστεύω πως οι τετρακόσιες χιλιάδες ψήφοι των ναζιστών (υπό συνθήκες, θυμήσου, διόλου ευνοϊκές γι’ αυτούς) του Ιανουαρίου είναι πλέον συμπαγείς και συνειδητές και δείχνουν ένα μέτωπο αρραγές, που εκτός των άλλων αρνείται και καταστατικά τη δημοκρατικά ενωμένη Ευρώπη. Πολύ πιο δύσκολο θεωρώ το να υπάρξουν μετακινήσεις από εκεί προς το Ναι, αφού η επιλογή του Όχι λειτουργεί στον ύψιστο γι’ αυτούς βαθμό συσπειρωτικά. Ενώ αντίθετα, στο υπόλοιπο πολιτικό φάσμα βεβαίως και θα υπάρξουν μετακινήσεις, αν μη τι άλλο γιατί πολλοί ψηφοφόροι του Ιανουαρίου θέλησαν αλλαγή κυβερνητική αλλά όχι έξω από το πλαίσιο της ευρωζώνης.

Δεν θέλω να σε υποχρεώσω να απαντήσεις αν δεν θέλεις (άλλωστε το παραπάνω σημείωμα είχε εξομολογητικό χαρακτήρα, την κίνηση που λογάριαζα δεν την έκανα —και είναι, πρώτος εγώ το ομολογώ, κωμικό να συζητάμε εδώ για κάτι που _θα_ έκανα σε άλλο ιστοχώρο). Αλλά απάντηση στο ερώτημά μου δεν έχω πάρει. Και είναι θέμα νου πιο πολύ και λιγότερο θέμα καρδιάς.


----------



## sarant (Jul 5, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ Μάριε.

Δεν νομίζω ότι οι ψηφοφόροι της ΧΑ θα ακολουθήσουν en bloc τη γραμμή του κόμματος. Κανενός κόμματος άλλωστε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2015)

Ας μου επιτραπεί να σημειώσω κάτι. Δεν θα χαρακτήριζα εύκολα ναζιστές 400.000 Έλληνες. Επειδή τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω αρκετό κόσμο που ψήφισε ΧΑ, υπάρχει μεγάλη μερίδα αγανακτισμένων με το πολιτικό σύστημα, μερίδα που αρνείται να δεχτεί και να καταλάβει τι είναι στ' αλήθεια η ΧΑ και μερίδα που δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το τι είναι η ΧΑ γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνει τις προεκτάσεις. Ανάμεσά τους είναι και κόσμος που δεν σκέφτεται ούτε στο ελάχιστο ρατσιστικά, ακόμη και πολλοί μετανάστες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έχεις πιθανότητα 50% να πέσεις έξω.



Και βέβαια οι μισές τηλεφωνικές δημοσκοπήσεις που μεταδόθηκαν τώρα δίνουν μπροστά το Όχι και οι άλλες μισές το Ναι! Ή περίπου... (Ή μπερδεύτηκα με τη σειρά που τα παρουσίαζαν; Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκα. Βλέπω ότι όλοι δίνουν προβάδισμα στο Όχι.)


----------



## sarant (Jul 5, 2015)

Μπα, ολες δίνουν προβάδισμα στο Οχι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2015)

Η προσωπική μου ευχή είναι να κοπεί το αποτέλεσμα εντελώς στη μέση. Όχι στη μέση συν μία ψήφο — ακριβώς στη μέση! 


Να και screenshot:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2015)

Τα αποτελέσματα από τις δημοσκοπήσεις δεν είναι εύκολο να συσχετιστούν με τα τελικά ποσοστά, το πιθανότερο είναι όμως ότι η ψαλίδα θα ανοίξει υπέρ του Όχι.

Για εμένα, τα κρίσιμα θέματα που αναδεικνύονται από τα στοιχεία της δημοσκόπησης που είδα (στο Μέγκα) είναι τα εξής:

(α) Η πλειοψηφία των πολιτών έδειξε εμπιστοσύνη στον πρωθυπουργό ο οποίος διαβεβαίωσε την κοινωνία ότι δεν πρόκειται για δημοψήφισμα «ναι ή όχι στο ευρώ» (αφού 75% των πολιτών τάσσονται «υπέρ του ευρώ πάση θυσία») αλλά ενισχυτική των προσπαθειών του για «να φέρει συμφωνία εντός 48 ωρών». Οποιαδήποτε κυβερνητική αστοχία σε αυτές τις δύο βασικές αποδοχές θα οδηγήσει σε ραγδαία ανατροπή της εικόνας που προκύπτει από το δημοψήφισμα.

(β) Η πλειοψηφία υπέρ του Όχι στις μικρότερες ηλικίες, που βασανίζονται χειρότερα από την ανεργία και την έλλειψη προοπτικής, είναι σαρωτική: 65-70%. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η νεολαία εξακολουθεί να ελπίζει στον πρωθυπουργό για ένα καλύτερο μέλλον. Και εδώ, η τυχόν ανατροπή προσδοκιών θα οδηγήσει σε ραγδαία ανατροπή της εικόνας που προκύπτει από το δημοψήφισμα.

Οι ψηφοφόροι, από ό,τι ακούω, είναι γύρω στα 5,5 εκατομμύρια. Όσο και να είναι γεγονός ότι σε ένα δημοψήφισμα οι κομματικές γραμμές δεν τηρούνται, είναι αναπόφευκτο συμπέρασμα ότι στα 3 περίπου εκατομμύρια που θα συγκεντρώσει το Όχι θα υπάρχει μεγάλος αριθμός ψηφοφόρων ακροδεξιάς πολιτικής προέλευσης. Ο συγχρωτισμός και ο κοινός προεκλογικός αγώνας οδηγεί σε «αλληλοκατανόηση» και γεφύρωμα πολιτικών γραμμών (άλλωστε, ανάλογο φαινόμενο παρουσιάστηκε και ανάμεσα στις γραμμές του Ναι). Ενώ όμως είναι πιο εύκολο να υπερβούν τις κομματικές γραμμές και να συνεργαστούν οι παρατάξεις του Ναι (στη βάση του ευρωπαϊσμού τους), η υπέρβαση των κομματικών γραμμών στις παρατάξεις του Όχι θα οδηγήσει σε τερατογενέσεις. Με λίγα λόγια, εκτιμώ ότι η κυβέρνηση αναδείχθηκε νικήτρια στο δημοψήφισμα (αφού μετήλθε όλα τα τεχνάσματα των αμφιθεάτρων), αλλά η νίκη της είναι πύρρεια, αφού υποθήκευσε τη θέση της σε όποια εκλογική αναμέτρηση θα χρειαζόταν ενδεχομένως να προσφύγει σύντομα, ενώ δεν έχουμε δει ακόμη τις αντιδράσεις του εξωτερικού.


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2015)

Μία από τις αντιδράσεις του εξωτερικού θα είναι, υποθέτω, να θέσουν θέμα αξιοπιστίας της παρούσας ελληνικής κυβέρνησης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2015)

Οι αντιδράσεις του εξωτερικού θα είναι πολύ προσεκτικές επειδή δεν θα κάτσουν να κατηγορηθούν ότι ποδοπατούν μια δημοκρατική ψήφο ή «ότι οι τράπεζες είναι πάνω από τους ανθρώπους». Ακούω αμήχανες εκκλήσεις (από χαμηλόβαθμα στελέχη· τα μεγάλα κεφάλια δεν μίλησαν ακόμη) προς την ελληνική κυβέρνηση να αφήσει τη «ρητορική του ταξικού αγώνα» και να συνεργαστεί με τις υπόλοιπες 18 δημοκρατίες της ευρωζώνης, αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί το αποτέλεσμα να οδηγήσει την κυβερνητική παράταξη σε «παραχωρήσεις» σε αυτόν τον τομέα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2015)

Εγώ, με μεγάλη θλίψη, είχα συμβιβαστεί με την πρόταση του Ναι.

Τώρα είμαι ενθουσιασμένος με το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος και περιμένω το συντομότερο δυνατό να εξαργυρωθεί σε μια πολύ καλύτερη συμφωνία. Μπράβο μας!


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2015)

> Οποιαδήποτε κυβερνητική αστοχία σε αυτές τις δύο βασικές αποδοχές θα οδηγήσει σε ραγδαία ανατροπή της εικόνας που προκύπτει από το δημοψήφισμα.


Αυτό το ξανάκουσα τον Ιανουάριο, και τελικά δεν είδα να γίνεται. 



> (Η πλειοψηφία υπέρ του Όχι στις μικρότερες ηλικίες, που βασανίζονται χειρότερα από την ανεργία και την έλλειψη προοπτικής, είναι σαρωτική: 65-70%. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η νεολαία εξακολουθεί να ελπίζει στον πρωθυπουργό για ένα καλύτερο μέλλον. Και εδώ, η τυχόν ανατροπή προσδοκιών θα οδηγήσει σε ραγδαία ανατροπή της εικόνας που προκύπτει από το δημοψήφισμα.



Αντιθέτως, εγώ πιστεύω ότι η γενιά αυτή βρήκε τον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου της. Και ότι δεν θα δω το τέλος της εποχής αυτής, γιατί δε νομίζω ότι τη βγάζω άλλα 30-35 χρόνια. Πιστεύω ότι οι λοιποί Ευρωπαίοι θα μας λυπηθούνε και θα βρεθεί κάποιος τρόπος να μην πάμε στα χειρότερα και μετά θα το πουλήσει αυτό ο Τσίπρας σαν μεγάλη νίκη, κι ο πονηρά σκεπτόμενος ψηφοφόρος θα πει ορίστε, αυτός θα μας φέρει κι άλλα, και θα κάνει εκλογές και θα κυβερνήσει για τα επόμενα 30 χρόνια, περνώντας από τις ίδιες ακριβώς φάσεις. Αν πάλι δεν μας λυπηθούνε και αφήσουν τα πράγματα να πάρουν το φυσικό τους δρόμο θα τα παρουσιάσει ο Τσίπρας σαν τιμωρία από τους κακούς Γερμανούς και θα συσπειρώσει το 60% του Οχι και θα κάνει εκλογές και θα μας κυβερνάει για τα επόμενα 30 χρόνια ή όσο κρατήσει η μανία καταδίωξης που θα μας πιάσει σαν λαό. Κλασσικά σε 25 χρόνια θα έχουμε ειδικά δικαστήρια που θα τους βγάλουν όλους λάδι, σε 30 θα έχουμε ίσως το Βαρουφάκη φυλακή (ή όποιον άλλον) ενώ οι συνεργάτες του θα νίπτουν τα χείρας τους ή θα λένε ετοιμοθάνατο άνθρωπο τί τον τραβάτε μέσα. Αλλά ο κόσμος θα είναι ευτυχισμένος. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Κι άμα ο κόσμος είναι ευτυχισμένος όλα τα άλλα θα περισσεύουν. 

ΥΓ Για μένα το δημοψήφισμα ήταν μια εξαιρετική ευκαιρία να δω ποιοί από το περιβάλλον μου είναι ηλίθιοι. Γιατί ας πούμε ένα 50% των γνωστών μου είναι γνωστοί από τυπικότητα. Αν ζούσα στην Ελλάδα ίσως να μην τους μίλαγα, αλλά στο εξωτερικό όλοι οι Έλληνες προσποιούμαστε ότι είμαστε ενωμένοι. Ε, ορίστε, όποιος αιτιολόγησε την επιλογή του βλακωδώς, τελείωσε. Όποιος μπέρδεψε την κατάσταση με το γήπεδο, ομοίως. Όποιος είναι από το νομό Αχαϊας στο πυρ το το εξώτερο, γιατί μια ζωή $%^@%^%^ με περικεφαλαία είναι στα πολιτικά. Όποιος μου έστειλε στο Φέισμπουκ εκείνο το δακρύβρεχτο "και την επόμενη μέρα του δημοψηφίσματος θα είμαστε φίλοι" το ίδιο, ειδικά αν το δακρύβρεχτο είχε και φωτό με γατάκια. 

Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων από τίποτα θερμόαιμους αναγνώστες, είμαι από την Πάτρα, η φράση είναι εν μέρει χιουμοριστική. Αυτή με τα γατάκια δεν είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2015)

Καλά που δεν είμαστε φίλοι στο Φέισμπουκ, δηλαδή... :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2015)

SBE, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αλλά ξεχνάς κάτι πολύ σημαντικό: ο Παπανδρέου δανειζόταν λεφτά απ' όλες τις μεριές, ο Τσίπρας από πού θα δανειστεί αν δεν τα βρει με την ΕΕ;


----------



## stathis (Jul 6, 2015)

Samarexit!! :clap:


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2015)

stathis said:


> Samarexit!! :clap:



Σωστός! Ας γιορτάσουμε το κλείσιμο αυτής της παρένθεσης. Κι ας είναι το μόνο exit που θα μπει στον τίτλο!


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2015)

Να επιβεβαιώσω τη διαπίστωση του Δόκτορα για τους νέους που ψήφισαν μαζικά το Όχι (εδώ το "νέοι" πρέπει να νοηθεί < 40, όχι αυστηρά 18-25). 

Να σημειώσουμε και τον ταξικό χαρακτήρα της δημοψηφισματικής ψήφου. Εκάλη Ναι 85%, Πέραμα Όχι 76%
Βασικά, οι φτωχοί ψήφισαν Όχι, όχι οι Συριζαίοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2015)

Αμήν, καλό μου σύμπαν. Παραιτήθηκε ο ριζωμένος. Ακούσαμε κι ένα καλό σήμερα.

Ναι, κατά βάση οι φτωχοί ψήφισαν όχι και οι άνεργοι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αμήν, καλό μου σύμπαν. Παραιτήθηκε ο ριζωμένος. Ακούσαμε κι ένα καλό σήμερα.



Εγώ έχω αρχίσει να ακούω κι άλλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2015)

Δεν τα λες και σε μένα που έχω αναλάβει σήμερα ρόλο παρηγορητή;


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 6, 2015)

Από το FB: Εάν κάνουμε απόλυτη ησυχία θα ακούσουμε το γέλιο του Μητσοτάκη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν τα λες και σε μένα που έχω αναλάβει σήμερα ρόλο παρηγορητή;


Η σύγκληση του συμβουλίου πολιτικών αρχηγών. Και βλέπουμε.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> SBE, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αλλά ξεχνάς κάτι πολύ σημαντικό: ο Παπανδρέου δανειζόταν λεφτά απ' όλες τις μεριές, ο Τσίπρας από πού θα δανειστεί αν δεν τα βρει με την ΕΕ;



Eδώ τα λέει καλύτερα από μένα -άρθρο της Lifo με τίτλο Η ανάγκη για αισιοδοξία. Απόσπασμα: _Οι αισιόδοξοι (όπως και ενίοτε οι ευκολόπιστοι) προσαρμόζονται στο πι και φι σε νέα δεδομένα. Δέχονται τις διαψεύσεις των ελπίδων τους χωρίς πολλή σκέψη και επενδύουν κατευθείαν συναισθηματικά σε άλλες ελπίδες. Κι αν διαψευστούν κι εκείνες, σε τρίτες. Δεν θα νιώσουν εξαπατημένοι από δημαγωγούς αν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε όπως τους τα έταξαν, -ίσως υποσυνείδητα και να το υποψιάζονταν έτσι κι αλλιώς. _


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η σύγκληση του συμβουλίου πολιτικών αρχηγών. Και βλέπουμε.



Αυτό εμένα μου φαίνεται πολιτικό τέχνασμα κι όχι ειλικρινής προσπάθεια για συνεργασία. Δεν το έκανε όταν έγινε πρωθυπουργός οριακά, τώρα που έχει το 61% του λαού πίσω του τον κόφτει; Απλά θα κοιτάξει να δώσει την εντύπωση ότι για τη συμφωνία και το κούρεμα φταίει η αντιπολίτευση. Θα προτιμούσα να τον γράφανε οι αρχηγοί, αλλά είναι μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα. Αν δεν εμφανιστείς να σε φωτογραφήσουν να χαμογελάς σαν ηλίθιος θα είσαι ηλίθιος. 

Sarant εγώ θα ήθελα επίσης να δω κατανομή ψήφου με βάση το μορφωτικό επίπεδο (η γραπτή ψήφος των αναλφάβητων ήταν πάντα μεγάλη μου απορία), τη διαμονή σε χώρα της ΕΕ και την αντίδραση στο πείραμα με το λουκούμι. Αυτό θα είχε πολύ περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον από το πού μένουν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλά που δεν είμαστε φίλοι στο Φέισμπουκ, δηλαδή... :)



Θα μου έστελνες φωτό με γατάκια;

Πρόσθεση: Dharvatis, να σου θυμίσω επίσης ότι όποιος έχει την πλειοψηφία, έχει και τον εκλογικό νόμο. Βλ. '89-90.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2015)

Μόλις τέλειωσα μια δουλειά που με κράτησε όλες αυτές τις μέρες μακριά από την κατάθλιψη που θα μου προκαλούσαν οι εξελίξεις. Δεν κατάφερα να κατέβω ούτε μια φορά στο Σύνταγμα. Έβγαζα το άχτι μου στα πολιτικά μας νήματα και σας ευχαριστώ που μου κάνατε παρέα και με ανεχθήκατε, όσο με ανεχθήκατε. Μερικές σκέψεις:

Περνάμε σε άλλη φάση. Και στη διαφαινόμενη δυναμική πρέπει να ευχηθούμε να βάλουν όλοι το καλύτερο ευρωπαϊκό καπέλο τους και να τους φωτίσει ο παντοδύναμος Διαφωτισμός, να δώσουν λύση με προοπτική.

Η χτεσινή μέρα ήταν η τελευταία μέρα της Μεταπολίτευσης. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό το αποτέλεσμα οφείλεται στη δυσπιστία που έδειξαν οι ψηφοφόροι προς το πολιτικό σύστημα που διαχειριζόταν μέχρι πρόσφατα τις τύχες μας. Δεν ήταν διατεθειμένοι να τους βγάλουν από το περιθώριο, έστω κι αν πολλοί σαν εμένα θεωρούν αποτυχημένο τον τρόπο που ο Σύριζα έχει κυβερνήσει ως τώρα ή έχει διαχειριστεί τη διαπραγμάτευση με τους εταίρους.

Πρέπει ίσως να επισημάνουμε ότι μέχρι τώρα η κυβέρνηση δεν έχει πάρει μέτρα που να θίγουν την τσέπη μας. Δεν θα χαιρόμαστε για πολύ ακόμα.

Μέσα σε λίγες ώρες θα ξέρουμε αν σκοπεύει ο Σύριζα να γίνει η δύναμη που θα ηγηθεί σε μια μεταδημοψηφισματική εποχή ανάπτυξης, ίσως σε συνεργασία και με άλλες προοδευτικές δυνάμεις. Ή θα πορευτεί, θέλοντας ή μη, σε μια εφιαλτική πορεία προς την άτακτη χρεοκοπία και νέο εθνικό νόμισμα. Μπρρρρ...

Τώρα, αν αρχίσουμε να ξεφλουδίζουμε αυτό το κρεμμύδι, μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε διάφορα περίεργα παιχνίδια και σενάρια και σκηνοθετημένες καταστάσεις, αλλά μπορεί να φταίει η αϋπνία. Ας περάσουμε τώρα στην επόμενη μέρα και βλέπουμε…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> Θα μου έστελνες φωτό με γατάκια;
> 
> Πρόσθεση: Dharvatis, να σου θυμίσω επίσης ότι όποιος έχει την πλειοψηφία, έχει και τον εκλογικό νόμο. Βλ. '89-90.


Όχι και όχι. Ο εκλογικός νόμος πηγαίνει για τις μεθεπόμενες εκλογές (εκτός αν ψηφιστεί με πλειοψηφία 180 εδρών -- που θα μπορούσε να σχηματιστεί σε κατεύθυνση απλούστερης αναλογικής με τη βοήθεια και των ψήφων του ΚΚΕ).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2015)

Στην πρωινή μου βόλτα στα ΑΤΜ, η Εθνική δεν είχε να μου δώσει ούτε 50άρικο. 

Θα κάνω υπομονή μέχρι αύριο που θα ανοίξουν οι τράπεζες όπως μας υποσχέθηκαν. Δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να μην το πιστέψω, δεν μας έχουν πει ποτέ ψέματα. Βαρουφάκης: «Ναι» ή «Οχι» την Τρίτη θα ανοίξουν οι τράπεζες


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 6, 2015)

Παραιτήθηκε ο Βαρουφάκης, παιδιά. Για να βοηθήσει λέει τις διαπραγματεύσεις επειδή κατάλαβε ή του είπανε ότι οι εταίροι δεν τον θέλουνε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2015)

Επειδή τού έγινε γνωστό ότι δεν θα τον ήθελαν στις διαπραγματεύσεις, μάλλον εκ στόματος Αλέξη Τσίπρα, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω απ' την δήλωσή του που διαβάζω στην Ναυτεμπορική.


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 6, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Παραιτήθηκε ο Βαρουφάκης, παιδιά. Για να βοηθήσει λέει τις διαπραγματεύσεις επειδή κατάλαβε ή του είπανε ότι οι εταίροι δεν τον θέλουνε.


Εδώ το σχετικό ρεπορτάζ της Καθημερινής (με τις δηλώσεις του). Κι εδώ, της Guardian.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Αυτό το Όχι έχει αρχίσει να δίνει θετικές εξελίξεις, το άρωμα που ήθελα για το Ναι. Θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς «Τι να ζητήσουμε περισσότερο από τις παραιτήσεις του Σαμαρά και του Βαρουφάκη»; Πολλά. Να παραμεριστούν οι δραχμολάγνοι. Να αποκατασταθούν οι ζημιές που έχουν γίνει στις σχέσεις με τις άλλες χώρες, στην οικονομία της χώρας, στον τουρισμό. Να μπει τέρμα στα διχαστικά μηνύματα: πλήρης περιφρόνηση για ακραίο λόγο σαν αυτόν.



sarant said:


> Να σημειώσουμε και τον ταξικό χαρακτήρα της δημοψηφισματικής ψήφου. Εκάλη Ναι 85%, Πέραμα Όχι 76%
> Βασικά, οι φτωχοί ψήφισαν Όχι, όχι οι Συριζαίοι.



Δεν διαφωνώ εντελώς με αυτή τη διάσταση, αλλά να συμφωνήσουμε ότι πλούσιοι + φτωχοί δεν δίνει 100%. Και ξέρω πολλούς που ψήφισαν Ναι, αλλά δεν είναι ούτε πλούσιοι ούτε φτωχοί.

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα διάσταση είχε ένα από τα παιδιά μου: Δεν ήθελε να ψηφίσει ούτε Ναι ούτε Όχι, για να μην αρχίσει να μαλώνει με τους φίλους του.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 6, 2015)

Ας μη βιαζόμαστε. Να δούμε και τι θα πουν και οι εταίροι αύριο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα διάσταση είχε ένα από τα παιδιά μου: Δεν ήθελε να ψηφίσει ούτε Ναι ούτε Όχι, για να μην αρχίσει να μαλώνει με τους φίλους του.


Κι εγώ άκουσα την ίδια άποψη από έναν 23χρονο που μου είπε ότι το ίδιο έκαναν πολλοί φίλοι του. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι εκ των υστέρων, ίσως θα έπρεπε όλοι να είχαμε κάνει το ίδιο. Με ένα ψευδεπίγραφο ερώτημα κοντέψαμε να σφαχτούμε μια βδομάδα τώρα. 

On another note, άκουσα σήμερα το πρωί ότι ο Βαρουφάκης έχει ζητήσει δημοσκοπήσεις για το ενδεχόμενο να φτιάξει δικό του κόμμα. Αν αυτό επιβεβαιωθεί από τις εξελίξεις, σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να του αποδοθούν ποινικές ευθύνες για το ό,τι κόστισε στην Ελλάδα σε 5 μήνες όσο της κόστισαν οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες μόνο και μόνο για να εξυπηρετήσει τις προσωπικές φιλοδοξίες του.

Ίδωμεν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα διάσταση είχε ένα από τα παιδιά μου: Δεν ήθελε να ψηφίσει ούτε Ναι ούτε Όχι, για να μην αρχίσει να μαλώνει με τους φίλους του.



Υπήρξε και ενδιαφέρουσα στιχομυθία. Όταν μου το είπε, σχολίασα:

— Ό,τι και το ΚΚΕ, δηλαδή.
— Πες το κι έτσι. Αυτή τη φορά έχουν δίκιο.
Οπότε η κόρη μου πέταξε το δικό της:
— Σαν τα χαλασμένα ρολόγια. Δείχνουν τη σωστή ώρα δυο φορές την ημέρα.

:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Υπήρξε και ενδιαφέρουσα στιχομυθία. Όταν μου το είπε, σχολίασα:
> 
> — Ό,τι και το ΚΚΕ, δηλαδή.
> — Πες το κι έτσι. Αυτή τη φορά έχουν δίκιο.
> ...



Αυτό το "πρώτη φορά συμφωνώ με το ΚΚΕ" το άκουσα από πολύ κόσμο σε σχέση με το δημοψήφισμα, ειδικά από κόσμο που επέλεξε Ναι ή ήταν αναποφάσιστος/δεν ψήφισε/έριξε άκυρο. Χθες μιλούσα με φίλο μου αξ/κο αστυνομίας που έβαλε σταυρό και στα δύο. Επίσης ακούστηκε πολύ και το "θα ψηφίσω *ίσως*". Κι εγώ συμφώνησα με την κίνηση του ΚΚΕ, αν και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμφωνώ μαζί τους. Άκουσα επίσης πολύ και το "μακάρι να είχαμε συνεννοηθεί όλοι να μην ψηφίσουμε ή να ρίξουμε άκυρο". Γενικά φανατισμό είδα από άτομα μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 6, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι εκ των υστέρων, ίσως θα έπρεπε όλοι να είχαμε κάνει το ίδιο. Με ένα ψευδεπίγραφο ερώτημα κοντέψαμε να σφαχτούμε μια βδομάδα τώρα.


Αυτό πολύ με πίκρανε κι εμένα. Ούτε εγώ ψήφισα - αν και όχι ακριβώς για αυτόν τον λόγο, αλλά επειδή θεώρησα ότι δεν έπρεπε να έχει γίνει αυτό το δημοψήφισμα. Προσπάθησα να αποφύγω τις αντιπαραθέσεις και αποδείχτηκε εξαιρετικά δύσκολο - όλοι θέλανε να μάθουνε τι θα ψηφίσω ή τι ψήφισα. Αμάν ρε παιδιά, για κάποιον λόγο είναι μυστική η ψήφος, λίγο τα προσχήματα! Ευτυχώς κατάφερα να μην σφαχτώ με κανέναν μέχρι τώρα. :)

Επίσης, αυτό το παλιό βιβλίο είναι περισσότερο παρά ποτέ επίκαιρο:
Πο: Πέρα από το ναι και το όχι


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2015)

Σoκ και δέος


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Εδώ το σχετικό ρεπορτάζ της Καθημερινής (με τις δηλώσεις του). Κι εδώ, της Guardian.



Ναι, μη χάσει καμιά ευκαιρία να κάνει το αδικημένο εξάχρονο που κρατάει την αναπνοή του μέχρι να σκάσει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2015)

Νικελ, η αισιοδοξία σου μου θυμίζει παιδάκι που χαίρεται γιατί βλέπει να γελάνε οι γύρω του. 
Φυσικά το ότι γελάνε όλοι γύρω σου είναι καλό πράγμα γιατί η αισιοδοξία κάνει καλό και γιατί οι αισιόδοξοι ποτέ δεν απογοητεύονται. 
Άσε που μπορεί να ερωτευτείς πολιτικό ξανά, κιόλας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2015)

*Public Issue:* Δημοψήφισμα 2015: Η ακτινογραφία των ψηφοφόρων του «ΟΧΙ»

Επίσης: Τα εκλογικά τμήματα του Δήμου Αθηναίων:


----------



## unique (Jul 7, 2015)

Ορισμένες παρατηρήσεις με κοινωνιολογικό, ανθρωπολογικό, ψυχιατρικό κλπ άρωμα.
1.	Όσοι είδαν στην τηλεόραση τις συγκεντρώσεις υπέρ του Ναι και του Όχι, θα παρατήρησαν ότι στη μεν συγκέντρωση του Όχι οι συμμετέχοντες χόρευαν υπό τον ήχο των «νταουλιών», τραγουδούσαν, φώναζαν διάφορα συνθήματα και εκδήλωναν γενικότερα διάφορα έντονα συναισθήματα. Αντίθετα, στη συγκέντρωση του Ναι οι παρευρισκόμενοι άκουγαν με προσοχή τα επιχειρήματα των ομιλητών και είχαν πολύ μικρότερες εξάρσεις στη συμπεριφορά τους. Άλλωστε, στις τηλεοπτικές αναμετρήσεις, οι οπαδοί του Ναι είχαν συνήθως επιχειρήματα βάσει αξιόπιστων στοιχείων και αναφορών, ενώ οι οπαδοί του Όχι πρόβαλλαν απλώς ευσεβείς (και μη) πόθους και προφανείς φαντασιώσεις (είχαν κατά νου την κατάρρευση της Ευρωζώνης και τους εταίρους γονατιστούς να μας ζητούν έλεος και συμβουλές για το πώς θα πρέπει να πορευθούν από εδώ και πέρα). Εξάλλου, οι οπαδοί του Όχι δήλωναν περήφανοι και αξιοπρεπείς στην ουρά για τα ΑΤΜ (πλάι-πλάι με κλαταρισμένους γέρους) και τα μακαρόνια, υποβάθμιζαν ή προσπαθούσαν να αγνοήσουν το γεγονός ότι τόσο ο Βαρουφάκης όσο και ο πρωθυπουργός γνώριζαν εκ των προτέρων ότι με την προκήρυξη του δημοψηφίσματος θα έκλειναν οι τράπεζες και θα επιβαλλόταν capital control (κατά ομολογία του ίδιου του Βαρουφάκη στον Σρόιτερ) και είχαν πρόταγμα την αξιοπρέπεια, την περηφάνια, τη «Δημοκρατία» και την τιμωρία των «τοκογλύφων» δανειστών μας (vs την καταστροφή της πατρίδας, την πείνα και τη δυστυχία). Από τα παραπάνω θα μπορούσε να εξαχθεί το συμπέρασμα ότι το θυμικό αποτελεί το κυρίαρχο χαρακτηριστικό των οπαδών του Όχι, ενώ η λογική των επιχειρημάτων και η ικανότητα της ορθής πρόβλεψης της έκβασης μιας κατάστασης (χειροτέρευση της διαπραγματευτικής μας θέσης και των δημοσιονομικών δεδομένων με τη διεξαγωγή του δημοψηφίσματος) φαίνεται να αποτελεί το προεξάρχον χαρακτηριστικό των υπέρμαχων του Ναι. Μάλιστα, παρότι η Κυβέρνηση ετοιμάζεται να υποβάλει σήμερα στη σύνοδο κορυφής αυτούσιο το σύνολο των προτάσεων που απορρίφτηκε με το «Όχι» και δηλώνει πλέον έμπρακτα ότι «ναι μεν είπαμε Όχι, αλλά αυτό το Όχι σημαίνει ναι σε όλα, γιατί έτσι γουστάρουμε» οι ίδιοι εμπαιχθέντες ψηφοφόροι του Όχι εξακολουθούν να το υποστηρίζουν και ισχυρίζονται ότι «νίκησε η Δημοκρατία» και ότι «δώσαμε ένα δημοκρατικό μάθημα στους λαούς της Ευρώπης και ένα ηχηρό χαστούκι στους ανάλγητους τοκογλύφους».
2.	Εάν ληφθούν υπόψη αφενός τα παραπάνω και αφετέρου το γεγονός ότι και οι δύο παρατάξεις υποστηρίζονται από ανθρώπους με πολύ υψηλό (μετρημένο) IQ, (μεταξύ αυτών συγκαταλέγεται ο πρώην υπουργός Οικονομικών κ.λπ.) προκύπτει ότι το υψηλό IQ (όπως αυτό μετράται σήμερα) δεν αποτελεί εχέγγυο για τη λήψη ορθών αποφάσεων. Φαίνεται ότι οι διάφορες ιδεοληψίες, τα εθνικά αφηγήματα, οι μεταφυσικές απόψεις, τα απωθημένα κλπ. υπερισχύουν του IQ (όπως το γνωρίζουμε) και οδηγούν σε λάθος κρίσεις και αποφάσεις. Αφού κάτι τέτοιο, όπως είναι προφανές, μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε καταστροφές μεγάλης κλίμακας, ίσως ήρθε η ώρα να εξεταστεί η δημιουργία μιας μεθόδου ελέγχου της ικανότητας λήψης ορθών αποφάσεων, ανεξάρτητης εν πολλοίς από το IQ. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ελέγχονται βάσει αυτής οι επιθυμούντες να μετάσχουν στα κοινά;

---- φαντασιώσεις στο διάλειμμα του πρωινού καφέ...


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα εκλογικά τμήματα του Δήμου Αθηναίων:



Exarchia Rules, OK!

Πλατεία Ομον*ο*ίας, βρε παιδιά!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2015)

Έτσι είναι, άμα κάθεσαι στο Μανχάταν και πίνεις τους καφέδες σου, λες και καμιά εξυπνάδα να περνάει η ώρα: Krugman: Τα IOUs θα μπορούσαν σύντομα να μετατραπούν σε νέα δραχμή


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2015)

SBE said:


> Νικελ, η αισιοδοξία σου μου θυμίζει παιδάκι που χαίρεται γιατί βλέπει να γελάνε οι γύρω του.



Καλημέρες. Αν διέγνωσες αισιοδοξία, θα ήταν κάποιο στάδιο της κατάθλιψης. Αν έγραφα αναλυτικά, θα φαινόταν μπόλικος κυνισμός. Διότι με το παράλογο (ας μην πω ακόμα καταστροφικό και εγκληματικό) δημοψήφισμα και τη νίκη του Όχι, αντί να πάρει ο Τσίπρας το Όχι και να πάει περήφανα (μαζί με τα συγχαρητήρια της Κούβας και της Βενεζουέλας) να απαιτήσει αυτό που ζητούσε το Όχι (Γιούνκερ: Οι Έλληνες μίλησαν, ο Τσίπρας να μας εξηγήσει τι είπαν), επιδίωξε να πάρει το ΟΚ των αντιπάλων του για να πάει να πάρει, στην καλύτερη πια περίπτωση, εδώ που φτάσαμε, αυτό που άφησε στο τραπέζι και έφυγε. Το ΟΚ των αντιπάλων του θα βάλει πάνω στο τραπέζι για να πείσει, όχι το περήφανο Όχι (άλλωστε, κάθε φορά που θα τολμά να το αναφέρει, θα ακούει τα σχολιανά του — για εσωτερική χρήση έγινε όλο αυτό).


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2015)

unique said:


> ίσως ήρθε η ώρα να εξεταστεί η δημιουργία μιας μεθόδου ελέγχου της ικανότητας λήψης ορθών αποφάσεων, ανεξάρτητης εν πολλοίς από το IQ.


Ναι. Να τον ονομάσουμε Δείκτη Ορθολογικότητας. Rationality Quotient. Αλλά θα πρέπει να επενδύσουμε χρόνο να ορίσουμε την ορθολογικότητα πρώτα — καμιά εκατοστή χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2015)

*Το δραματικό παρασκήνιο μετά το «Όχι»*

Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες της Καθημερινής. Ας προστεθούν και όσες άλλες πληροφορίες υπάρχουν από διαφορετικές πηγές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2015)

Όχι πολύ τίμια η στάση της Γεννηματά και του Μεϊμαράκη, παρότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα με κανέναν απ' τους δυο. Το θέμα είναι εθνικό, όχι πολιτικό για να πρέπει να τους νοιάζει αν θα τους κατηγορήσει ο λαός για νέο μνημόνιο και ποιος θα πρέπει να σηκώσει το πολιτικό κόστος στην πλάτη του. Η ώριμη, εθνικά συμφέρουσα και έντιμη στάση θα ήταν να αποδεχτούν την προτροπή του Τσίπρα για δημιουργία εθνικής ομάδας διαπραγμάτευσης.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2015)

Νομίζω κι εγώ ότι είναι αλήθεια αυτό:
Μάλιστα, του είπαν ότι δεν πρόκειται για άλλη μια φορά να βρεθούν σε θέση να δέχονται κατηγορίες ότι έφεραν ένα νέο μνημόνιο στη χώρα και ότι τους όποιους χαρακτηρισμούς δοθούν στη νέα συμφωνία θα πρέπει να τους σηκώσουν ο πρωθυπουργός και η κυβέρνησή του.​Με βάση τις δηλώσεις του Μεϊμαράκη χθες, καταλαβαίνω ότι η γραμμή είναι «στηρίζουμε, αλλά δεν παίρνουμε ευθύνη».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2015)

Το θέμα είναι εθνικό εδώ και πέντε χρόνια όμως. Τεσπα...

Θα ήθελα όμως να συζητήσουμε και το θέμα της «παρέμβασης των ξένων». Κατανοώ ότι είναι κόκκινο πανί για όσους είναι υπέρ της «Ευρώπης των Εθνών» (Φαρατζαίους, Λεπένισσες, Καμμένους και κάτι περίεργους Ούγγρους, Ολλανδούς, Φινλανδούς και Σλοβάκους) αλλά πώς μπορούμε να απαιτούμε να στέκονται απαθείς οι θεσμοί της «Ευρώπης των Λαών» όταν όλη η λογική (και το συναίσθημα) και τα επιχειρήματά μας απευθύνονται ακριβώς στην Ευρώπη των Λαών (μέσω των θεσμών τους);

Όταν απειλείς «να το κάνεις Κούγκι» και ακολουθείς βήμα προς βήμα το σχετικό εγχειρίδιο που έχεις εκδώσει από ετών, πώς απαιτείς να μην έχει λόγο η παράπλευρη απώλεια -- και πώς τους αποκαλείς με διάφορα στολιστικά όπως «τρομοκράτες» επειδή δεν θέλουν να σε ακολουθήσουν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Public Issue:* Δημοψήφισμα 2015: Η ακτινογραφία των ψηφοφόρων του «ΟΧΙ»



Επειδή και προδημοψηφισματικά, αλλά και μεταδημοψηφισματικά συζητήσαμε λίγο και σχετικά με την κομματική προέλευση και κατεύθυνση της ψήφου της Κυριακής, αποσπώ από την πιο πάνω έρευνα τον δεύτερο πίνακα που επικεντρώνεται ακριβώς στα χαρακτηριστικά αυτά:


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 7, 2015)

Απαντήθηκε λοιπόν το ερώτημα για το τι ψήφισαν οι χρυσαυγίτες. 
Προσέξτε επίσης ότι οι συνταξιούχοι, τους οποίους υποτίθεται ότι προστατεύαμε απορρίπτοντας την πρόταση, ψήφισαν «Ναι» σε ποσοστό 52% (φαίνεται στον πρώτο πίνακα, που δεν έφερε ο δόκτορας).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2015)

Νομίζω πως είναι πολύ πιο λογικό να φοβάται για το μέλλον του κάποιος που δεν μπορεί πια να δουλέψει και εξαρτάται απολύτως (ή, τέλος πάντων, σε μεγάλο βαθμό) από το κοινωνικό κράτος. Όταν μάλιστα αυτός ο κάποιος έχει συχνά περάσει και από κακουχίες όπως η πραγματική Κατοχή και η μεταπολεμική περίοδος, είναι ακόμα πιο λογικό.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2015)

Earion said:


> Exarchia Rules, OK!
> 
> Πλατεία Ομον*ο*ίας, βρε παιδιά!



Την Ομόνοια στην Ελλάδα την έχουμε $#@^#$% και στράβωσε. 
(συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να μην κάνω τη σκέψη)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα είναι εθνικό εδώ και πέντε χρόνια όμως. Τεσπα...
> 
> Θα ήθελα όμως να συζητήσουμε και το θέμα της «παρέμβασης των ξένων». Κατανοώ ότι είναι κόκκινο πανί για όσους είναι υπέρ της «Ευρώπης των Εθνών» (Φαρατζαίους, Λεπένισσες, Καμμένους και κάτι περίεργους Ούγγρους, Ολλανδούς, Φινλανδούς και Σλοβάκους) αλλά πώς μπορούμε να απαιτούμε να στέκονται απαθείς οι θεσμοί της «Ευρώπης των Λαών» όταν όλη η λογική (και το συναίσθημα) και τα επιχειρήματά μας απευθύνονται ακριβώς στην Ευρώπη των Λαών (μέσω των θεσμών τους);
> 
> Όταν απειλείς «να το κάνεις Κούγκι» και ακολουθείς βήμα προς βήμα το σχετικό εγχειρίδιο που έχεις εκδώσει από ετών, πώς απαιτείς να μην έχει λόγο η παράπλευρη απώλεια -- και πώς τους αποκαλείς με διάφορα στολιστικά όπως «τρομοκράτες» επειδή δεν θέλουν να σε ακολουθήσουν;



Ναι, δεν είναι τωρινό το θέμα, όμως την στάση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ την έχουμε χωνέψει τόσα χρόνια. Το ξέρουμε ότι τουλάχιστον μέχρι πρότινος τους ένοιαζε μόνο η αντιπολίτευση· άλλωστε ήταν μόνο αντιπολίτευση, πρώτη φορά παίρνουν την κυβέρνηση στα χέρια τους. Όμως η στάση της ΝΔ και του ΠΑΣΟΚ ήταν ότι τάχα μου τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια τα πέρασαν εργαζόμενοι για το εθνικό συμφέρον χωρίς να νοιάζονται για το πολιτικό κόστος· το ακούσαμε τόσες φορές, ειδικά εκ στόματος Βενιζέλου.

Όσον αφορά τους ξένους, μερικοί πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο προσεκτικοί στις δηλώσεις τους γιατί από ένα σημείο και ύστερα τίθεται θέμα παρέμβασης στα εσωτερικά ξένης χώρας. Εμείς μπορούμε να κάνουμε όση κριτική θέλουμε για το άκυρο του δημοψηφίσματος, για την ασάφειά του και τον κακό χρονισμό του, όμως δεν επιτρέπω σε ξένους που βρίσκονται σε καίριες θέσεις να παίρνουν μη ουδέτερες στάσεις. Κάθε αξίωμα έρχεται και με τους όρους του, δεν είναι το ίδιο η γνώμη της/του Χ στο Facebook με την γνώμη δημοσιογράφου σε υψηλής κυκλοφορίας εφημερίδα ούτε η γνώμη του δημοσιογράφου με αυτήν εκπροσώπου θεσμού/οργανισμού/κυβέρνησης. Ούτε έχει κανείς δουλειά να ερμηνεύει κατά το δοκούν τι σημαίνει για τους ψηφοφόρους ξένης χώρας το εθνικό του δημοψήφισμα. Αν η κυβέρνηση και ο λαός επιμένουν ότι θέλουν Ευρώπη και ευρώ και ότι το δημοψήφισμα δεν έχει σχέση με αυτό, δεν έχει καμμιά δουλειά ο Χ εκπρόσωπος ξένου κράτους/οργανισμού να δηλώνει δημόσια ότι το δημοψήφισμα αφορά ακριβώς αυτό.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης έχουν κάνει ευκολότερο το να ξεφεύγουν χοντράδες και πρόωρες δηλώσεις από υψηλά ιστάμενα άτομα. Αρχίζω να νοσταλγώ την εποχή που οι πάντες κρατούσαν το στόμα τους κλειστό μέχρι να δώσουν συνεντεύξεις τύπου και δεν βιάζονταν να τουιτάρουν την προσωπική τους άποψη, λες και μπήκαν στο καφενείο και συζητάνε με τα φιλαράκια τους, λες και δεν τους παρακολουθεί δυνητικά όλη η υφήλιος, λες και δεν είναι γραπτά που μένουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι απάντησες στο ερώτημά μου με τη λογική της Ευρώπης των Εθνών και όχι της Ευρώπης των Λαών.
Ένας από τους λόγους που τα δημοψηφίσματα αποδεικνύονται προβληματικά στη σημερινή Ευρώπη είναι επειδή κτγμ επαναφέρουν επιχειρήματα «των Εθνών» και επιδρούν αποσυσπειρωτικά στην ένωση «των Λαών». Εντελώς σχηματικά, βέβαια, αλλά και τεκμηριωμένα από τα πρόσφατα δημοψηφίσματα.

Και για να πω την αλήθεια, εγώ θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή (σύντομα) να έχω και γνώμη για το ποια θα είναι η κυβέρνηση στη Γερμανία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης έχουν κάνει ευκολότερο το να ξεφεύγουν χοντράδες και πρόωρες δηλώσεις από υψηλά ιστάμενα άτομα. Αρχίζω να νοσταλγώ την εποχή που οι πάντες κρατούσαν το στόμα τους κλειστό μέχρι να δώσουν συνεντεύξεις τύπου και δεν βιάζονταν να τουιτάρουν την προσωπική τους άποψη, λες και μπήκαν στο καφενείο και συζητάνε με τα φιλαράκια τους, λες και δεν τους παρακολουθεί δυνητικά όλη η υφήλιος, λες και δεν είναι γραπτά που μένουν.



Εδώ έχεις κάποιο δίκιο, αλλά έχουμε ένα νέο μέσο με το οποίο θα πρέπει να ζήσουμε. Επίσης, οι επώνυμοι θα πρέπει να μάθουν να το χειρίζονται σωστά. Δεν το έχουν μάθει ακόμα — πολλοί το χειρίζονται ακόμα παρορμητικά. 

Αλλά προτιμώ να ξέρω τι σκέφτονται και ειδικότερα τι σκέφτονται για τη χώρα μου από το να με αφήνουν στο σκοτάδι. Άλλωστε, όλοι μιλάνε και διαφορετικά επηρεάζει ο καθένας τα διαφορετικά ακροατήρια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι απάντησες στο ερώτημά μου με τη λογική της Ευρώπης των Εθνών και όχι της Ευρώπης των Λαών.
> Ένας από τους λόγους που τα δημοψηφίσματα αποδεικνύονται προβληματικά στη σημερινή Ευρώπη είναι επειδή κτγμ επαναφέρουν επιχειρήματα «των Εθνών» και επιδρούν αποσυσπειρωτικά στην ένωση «των Λαών». Εντελώς σχηματικά, βέβαια, αλλά και τεκμηριωμένα από τα πρόσφατα δημοψηφίσματα.
> 
> Και για να πω την αλήθεια, εγώ θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή (σύντομα) να έχω και γνώμη για το ποια θα είναι η κυβέρνηση στη Γερμανία.



Υπό άλλες συνθήκες, ναι, κι εγώ. Όμως πρέπει να γίνουν πάρα πολλά βήματα ακόμα για να γίνουμε Ευρώπη των Λαών και δεν βλέπω ούτε από τους Ευρωπαίους πολιτικούς τέτοια βούληση ούτε από τους λαούς της Ευρώπης. Αντιθέτως, αν ρίξει μια ματιά κανείς στην πορεία που καταγράφουν τα ευρωβαρόμετρα θα δει ότι οι λαοί της Ευρώπης όλο και απομακρύνονται από αυτήν την ιδέα. Εδώ υπάρχουν τάσεις διάσπασης εντός των κρατών, στην Ενωμένη Ευρώπη θα αποβλέπουν; Ελπίζω το κλίμα αυτό να αντιστραφεί και να ξαναγυρίσουμε στην ιδέα της ευρωπαϊκής ολοκλήρωσης, αλλά μέχρι τότε θα αντιμετωπίζω τις παρεμβάσεις τρίτων στην χώρα μου ως ενοχλητικές. Το ίδιο δεν θέλω κι εγώ να ανακατεύομαι στις υποθέσεις τρίτων κρατών.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2015)

unique said:


> ανθρώπους με πολύ υψηλό (μετρημένο) IQ, (μεταξύ αυτών συγκαταλέγεται ο πρώην υπουργός Οικονομικών κ.λπ.) προκύπτει ότι το υψηλό IQ (όπως αυτό μετράται σήμερα) δεν αποτελεί εχέγγυο για τη λήψη ορθών αποφάσεων.



Απορία: πώς προκύπτει ότι ο Χ (ο Βαρουφάκης στην προκειμένη περίπτωση) έχει υψηλό αικιού με τον τρόπο που το μετράμε σήμερα; Έχει κάνει κανένας τεστ αικιού στους Έλληνες που είναι δημόσια πρόσωπα;
Και με κίνδυνο να θεωρηθώ υπερόπτρια, όσες φορές έχω δει το βιογραφικό αυτών που παρουσιάζονται τα τελευταία χρόνια σαν σπουδαία και μορφωμένα άτομα από τα ΜΜΕ της Ελλάδας έχω διαπιστώσει ότι γνωρίζω προσωπικά τουλάχιστον έναν ακόμα Έλληνα που δραστηριοποιείται στον ίδιο τομέα, ο οποίος έχει ανώτερο βιογραφικό. Συνήθως περισσότερους από έναν. Και ναι, περιλαμβάνω και τον εαυτό μου στη σύγκριση. 

Το τυπικό βιογραφικό αυτών που μας κυβερνάνε σήμερα (και όχι μόνο των συριζαίων) είναι: πτυχίο από ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο, μάστερ από αγγλικό πανεπιστήμιο του κ%$&*, στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις αγγλικής (γιατί στο πανεπιστήμιο κάνανε παρέα με Ελληναράδες μόνο), γνώσεις από άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ μηδέν, στις καλές περιπτώσεις εργασία σε ιδιωτικό ή κρατικό οργανισμό του εξωτερικού σε χαμηλόβαθμη θέση (αλλά την έχουμε παραφουσκώσει τη δουλειά που κάναμε εκεί για να μοιάζει σπουδαία και τα πιστεύει ο κόσμος ότι αυτός που πήρε πτυχίο χτες θα έκανε κάτι παραπάνω από αέρα στους ειδικούς), θέση στις Βρυξέλλες/ στο ελληνικό δημόσιο ελέω κομματικού ή οικογενειακού μέσου ή θέση στο γραφείο του μπαμπά και σκληρή δουλειά στο κόμμα για ανάδειξη.

Εναλλακτικά, διδακτορικό σε άλλο αγγλικό πανεπιστήμιο του κ$#%^, βόλεμα στο ίδιο πανεπιστήμιο χάρη στα τραπεζώματα και τις διακοπές στην Ελλάδα που προσφέραμε στον λιγούρη Άγγλο καθηγητή μας, πόζα και μούρη στην Ελλάδα, και την περίοδο '98-'02, άντε '04, οι περισσότεροι που είχαν μια πενταετία προϋπηρεσία, πήγαν Ελλάδα και πιάσανε θέσεις στα πανεπιστήμια (τέτοιο άνοιγμα δεν ξανάγινε αργότερα), με σκοπό την ξεκούραση μέχρι να βγούν στη σύνταξη και το ροκάνισμα των ερευνητικών προγραμμάτων. 

Οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι, πάντα και για πάντα, που έχουν πιάσει τις θέσεις και δεν αφήνουν κανέναν άλλον να τις πλησιάζει, και από την άλλη μας πουλάνε το παραμύθι ότι είναι παιδιά του λαού κι έφτασαν με τον ιδρώτα τους εκεί που έφτασαν (οπότε νομίζουμε κι εμείς ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε το ίδιο). 

ΥΓ Έχω αποδείξεις για όλα όσα λέω, ευχαρίστως να τις συζητήσουμε κατ'ιδίαν στην επόμενη συνάντηση, μην περιμένετε να τις αναφέρω σε δημόσιο φόρουμ
ΥΓ2 Και ναι, ξέρω Έλληνες πανεπιστημιακούς που ΔΕΝ τραπέζωσαν κανέναν λιγούρη Άγγλο, και διαπρέπουν σε πανεπιστήμια βαρέων βαρών.
ΥΓ3 Αν ο Βαρουφάκης έχει υψηλότερο IQ από μένα, θα φάω τον επετειακό κατάλογο των μελών της Μένσα για τα 50 χρόνια της (που τον έχω στο σπίτι γιατί εκείνη τη χρονιά ήμουνα μέλος- νεανικές τρέλλες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπό άλλες συνθήκες, ναι, κι εγώ. Όμως πρέπει να γίνουν πάρα πολλά βήματα ακόμα για να γίνουμε Ευρώπη των Λαών και δεν βλέπω ούτε από τους Ευρωπαίους πολιτικούς τέτοια βούληση ούτε από τους λαούς της Ευρώπης. Αντιθέτως, αν ρίξει μια ματιά κανείς στην πορεία που καταγράφουν τα ευρωβαρόμετρα θα δει ότι οι λαοί της Ευρώπης όλο και απομακρύνονται από αυτήν την ιδέα. Εδώ υπάρχουν τάσεις διάσπασης εντός των κρατών, στην Ενωμένη Ευρώπη θα αποβλέπουν; Ελπίζω το κλίμα αυτό να αντιστραφεί και να ξαναγυρίσουμε στην ιδέα της ευρωπαϊκής ολοκλήρωσης, αλλά μέχρι τότε θα αντιμετωπίζω τις παρεμβάσεις τρίτων στην χώρα μου ως ενοχλητικές. Το ίδιο δεν θέλω κι εγώ να ανακατεύομαι στις υποθέσεις τρίτων κρατών.



Ξαναδιάβασε την έκθεση των Πέντε Προέδρων (κάπου την έβαλα κι εδώ μέσα).

Α, και η τάση διάσπασης των εθνικών κρατών είναι απόλυτα συμβατή με την ολοκλήρωση της Ευρώπης.


----------



## unique (Jul 7, 2015)

Δεν αναφέρομαι τόσο στο IQ των πολιτικών, αλλά κυρίως στην πιθανότητα ύπαρξης ανθρώπων με υψηλό IQ τόσο μεταξύ των οπαδών του Ναι όσο και μεταξύ αυτών του Όχι. Και δεν εννοώ τεράστιους δείκτες, αλλά δείκτες αρκετά πάνω από τον μέσο όρο. Έχει παρατηρηθεί άλλωστε ότι πολλοί από αυτούς που διαθέτουν πολύ υψηλό IQ έχουν χαμηλό EQ, πράγμα που τους καθιστά ακατάλληλους για θέσεις όπου η καλή συνεργασία είναι απαραίτητη. (Το IQ του Βαρουφάκη έχει δημοσιευτεί. Δεν γνωρίζω αν το νούμερο είναι ακριβές).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2015)

unique said:


> Έχει παρατηρηθεί άλλωστε ότι πολλοί από αυτούς που διαθέτουν πολύ υψηλό IQ έχουν χαμηλό EQ, πράγμα που τους καθιστά ακατάλληλους για θέσεις όπου η καλή συνεργασία είναι απαραίτητη.


+1
Ακριβώς η απάντηση που έδωσα σε ιδιωτική συζήτηση με αυτό το θέμα πριν από λίγα μόλις λεπτά... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2015)

Και ένα ακόμη από τα στοιχεία που κυκλοφορούν για το δημοψήφισμα:






Από το ΦΒ του δημοσκόπου Στράτου Φανάρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, και η τάση διάσπασης των εθνικών κρατών είναι απόλυτα συμβατή με την ολοκλήρωση της Ευρώπης.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποιον τρόπο. Η αιτία της διάσπασης είναι η βούληση για περισσότερη αυτονομία, ανεξαρτησία και δημιουργία ισχυρότερων εθνικών (υπο)διαιρέσεων. Κατά την γνώμη σου πώς συμβιβάζονται αυτά τα δυο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2015)

Μη σκέφτεσαι τα ευρωπαϊκά εθνικά κράτη με την ομοιογένεια του ελληνικού κράτους και την αναγκαστική γεωγραφική απομόνωση από τους γείτονές του. Τι κοινό έχει η Βόρεια Ιταλία με τη Σικελία ή η Βαβαρία με την Πομερανία; Επιπλέον, δημιουργούνται νέα υπερεθνικά τοπικά μορφώματα, όπως π.χ. στην κοιλάδα του Ρήνου, μεταξύ Γερμανίας και Ολλανδίας. Από τη στιγμή που έχουν διασφαλιστεί τα οφέλη του εθνικού κράτους (ασφάλεια, κοινωνία, οικονομία κ.ά.) σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο, αρχίζει να μιλάει και πάλι η γεωγραφία σε τοπικό επίπεδο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω, δεν το βλέπω έτσι. Δεν βρίσκω ιδιαίτερο λόγο για διαχωρισμό, εκτός κι αν η συμβίωση είναι προβληματική σε μη επιλύσιμο βαθμό. Εξάλλου ο κατακερματισμός ίσως κάνει ευκολότερη την διοίκηση, όμως αυξάνει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το κόστος της διαχείρισης, απομονώνει και αποδυναμώνει την λειτουργία της οικονομίας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2015)

Χωρίς πρόταση η ελληνική πλευρά στο Eurogroup - Σε εξέλιξη η συνεδρίαση (LIVE)


Προσθήκη πηγής από nickel:
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/liveblog...oup-dimopsifisma-live-krisimi-sunodos-korufis


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2015)

Ε, δεν πρέπει να ενημερωθεί πρώτα ο υπουργός και να χαράξει την πολιτική του;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Χωρίς πρόταση η ελληνική πλευρά στο Eurogroup - Σε εξέλιξη η συνεδρίαση (LIVE)


Δεν χρειάζεται να πάνε καμία πρόταση. Αρκεί που θα τους δουν και θα βγάλουν τα καρνέ επιταγών όλοι. Θα συνωστίζονται ποιος θα δώσει πρώτος δανεικά στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2015)

Με αναγκάζετε να βγαίνω εκτός θέματος...



unique said:


> (Το IQ του Βαρουφάκη έχει δημοσιευτεί. Δεν γνωρίζω αν το νούμερο είναι ακριβές).



Κατά 99% δεν θα είναι, γιατί δεν συνηθίζεται να το συζητάει κανείς. Αλλά μη με κρατάς σε αγωνία, θα τον φάω τον κατάλογο ή όχι; Το γκουγκλ δε μου βγάζει τίποτα! 



> Έχει παρατηρηθεί άλλωστε ότι πολλοί από αυτούς που διαθέτουν πολύ υψηλό IQ έχουν χαμηλό EQ, πράγμα που τους καθιστά ακατάλληλους για θέσεις όπου η καλή συνεργασία είναι απαραίτητη.



Οι Έλληνες π.χ. που κατά μέσο όρο έχουν από τα χαμηλότερα IQ της Ευρώπης είναι λαός υπόδειγμα στον χώρο της συνεργασίας και υπερέχουν στη συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2015)

SBE said:


> Οι Έλληνες π.χ. που κατά μέσο όρο έχουν από τα χαμηλότερα IQ της Ευρώπης είναι λαός υπόδειγμα στον χώρο της συνεργασίας και υπερέχουν στη συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη.


Σε καλό σου, την πρώτη φορά που διάβασα νόμιζα ότι το εννοούσες


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2015)

Κι εγώ δεν κατάλαβα αμέσως τον σαρκασμό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2015)

Πολλά μπορεί να πει κανείς για το πώς τα ΜΜΕ χειρίστηκαν την επιδεινούμενη κρίση τις τελευταίες ημέρες. 

Τώρα, ωστόσο, μετά το συμβούλιο των αρχηγών και στη διάρκεια της προσπάθειας που γίνεται έξω να βρεθεί μια λύση, το να καλείς στο στούντιο τον Άδωνη Γεωργιάδη με τον Θανάση Πετράκο, για να στήσεις ένα σκηνικό κομματικής μισαλλοδοξίας και πολέμου, με κάνει να θέλω να σπάσω την τηλεόραση. Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς, βλέπω τα δελτία στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή μου.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Σε καλό σου, την πρώτη φορά που διάβασα νόμιζα ότι το εννοούσες



Γιατί, ψέμματα είναι ότι οι Έλληνες στη συνεργασία είναι πρώτοι; Ειδικά αν το αποτέλεσμα της συνεργασίας είναι να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα. Για τέτοιο ιερό σκοπό, σκίζονται να συνεργαστούν. 
(το άλλο για το μέσο IQ είναι αληθινή είδηση)


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

Ελπίζω η πρόταση που θα κατατεθεί την Πέμπτη να εγκριθεί από όλους τους αρχηγούς του συμβουλίου της Δευτέρας, με βάση κάποιο σκονάκι που θα έχουμε πάρει από τους εταίρους. 

Και να δούμε πώς θα προλάβουμε να φτάσουμε μέχρι την Κυριακή.


----------



## unique (Jul 8, 2015)

Γατοϊστορίες

Τι μιαουρίζει δυνατά στα κεραμίδια της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου; Μήπως ο αρκουδόγατος ετοιμάζεται να το κάνει με τη λαζανόγατα; 
Αμφιβάλλει έστω και ένα γατόνι ότι οι μυστικές γατοϋπηρεσίες και ο υπερατλαντικός μπόγιας έχουν εκπονήσει μια πρόβλεψη για το τι θα επακολουθήσει μετά την εκπαραθύρωση των περήφανων μεν πλην ζημιάρικων γατών;
Αν ληφθούν υπόψη τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά αυτού του εξόχως δημοκρατικού γατοπληθυσμού και οι διαπιστώσεις από τη γατοψηφοφορία, καταλήγει κανείς στο συμπέρασμα ότι η χειραγώγησή του είναι εξαιρετικά εύκολη και η συμπεριφορά του προβλέψιμη. Οι εξαγριωμένοι και πλέον φοβισμένοι γάτοι μόνο προς μία κατεύθυνση μπορούν να στραφούν για να γλυτώσουν από το μπουλντόκ και να εξασφαλίσουν ζωοτροφές. Άσε που η ξεδιάντροπη Λαζανόγατα ξέρει και ξένες γλώσσες και παρόλο που πολλές άλλες γάτες έχουν τα ίδια προσόντα, αυτή πρόλαβε και σκαρφάλωσε με ένα αστραπιαίο σάλτο στα κεραμίδια του γατομέγαρου και επικοινώνησε με τον αρκουδόγατο νιαουρίζοντας δυνατά. (Ο τελευταίος μάλιστα είχε κάνει πρόσφατα και σχετικό υπαινιγμό: μιάου αν κλωτσομιάρ τότε πιθανώς αρκουδομιάρ). Το τι είπαν δεν έγινε γνωστό, επειδή ακριβώς αυτό επεδίωκε μια άλλη παχνιδιάρα γάτα που κινεί τα γατονήματα και το τελευταίο της αγαπημένο παιχνίδι είναι το κρυφτούλι στις σκιές, μιας και ο ήλιος καίει τωραδά. Χμμμ… τι θέλει να πει ο Γατελύτης; μήπως ότι τα γατάκια που θα ακολουθήσουν, σε μερικούς μήνες θα γίνουν άγριοι γάτοι και το δυνατό τους μιαούρισμα θα ακούγεται στο Νότο της γατοχώρας (και όχι μόνο), εμποδίζοντας τους απέναντι να κοιμηθούν; Ποιος ξέρει…
Οι δύο αγριόγατοι της περιοχής βρίσκονται σε δίλημμα: τι στο δαίμονα κάνουν αυτές οι ψωραλέες γάτες; Κι αν τα φτιάξουν με τον αρκουδόγατο μήπως στο τέλος πηδήξει και μας από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα; Μήπως να ξανασκεφτούμε την εκπαραθύρωση και βλέπουμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2015)

Πριν φτάσουμε σε συμφωνία, ας κάνουμε έναν μίνι απολογισμό του τι έφερε το δημοψήφισμα. Ας πιάσουμε πρώτα τα θετικά που είναι εύκολα:

-Παραιτήθηκε ο Σαμαράς
-Έκατσαν και συνεννοήθηκαν οι πολιτικοί αρχηγοί
-«Είπαμε όχι στα τελεσίγραφα»

Ας δούμε τώρα και τα αρνητικά:

-Λαμβάνουμε τελεσίγραφο από τους εταίρους μας
-Πάμε για νέο μνημόνιο με αυστηρότερους όρους
-Δεν έχουμε τράπεζες
-Πάγωσαν τα κρατικά έσοδα
-Μειώθηκε η αγοραστική κίνηση στην αγορά
-Αυξήθηκε η αγοραστική κίνηση στους "μεγάλους"
-Μειώθηκε κι άλλο η αξιοπιστία μας και η διαπραγματευτική μας ισχύς
-Δώσαμε ευκαιρία σε κάθε χώρα της βαλτικής να λέει τα δικά της
-Δεν άλλαξαν στάση οι εταίροι μας
-Δεν κατάφεραν να συνεννοηθούν οι πολιτικοί αρχηγοί για να κατέβουν με κοινή, εθνική ομάδα διαπραγμάτευσης
-Τα ευρωπαϊκά χρηματιστήρια έχασαν πολλά δισεκατομμύρια σε αξία

Lose-Lose μού κάνει μέχρι τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

Ωραία ιδέα. Κάνε και μια λίστα για τα συν και πλην από τη μη τήρηση των συμβάσεων και των προθεσμιών της 30ης Ιουνίου, όμως. Τι κερδίσαμε και τι χάσαμε μην πληρώνοντας το ΔΝΤ και μην υπογράφοντας τη σύμβαση του Β' Μνημονίου στις 30/6.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2015)

Δεν... τρομάζουν οι ευρωαγορές από το ενδεχόμενο Grexit 
Σε ανοδική τροχιά κινούνται οι χρηματιστηριακοί δείκτες στην Ευρώπη, παρά το τελεσίγραφο που δόθηκε στην Ελλάδα χτες να αποφασίσει αν θέλει ή όχι να παραμείνει στην Ευρωζώνη.
[...]​


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

Ωχ... Διαπράχθηκε το φραστικό σαρδάμ της εβδομάδας...

Είπε στον Ευρωκοινοβούλιο ο Αλ. Τσίπρας εκτός κειμένου: «Άκουσον μεν, πάταξον δε».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2015)

Αφού έπεσαν από 5% ως 12% αυτό το διάστημα και χάθηκαν μπόλικα δισεκατομμύρια, τώρα δεν φοβούνται. Μάλιστα. Και χθες δεν φοβήθηκαν στο άνοιγμα, αλλά με το κλείσιμο έπεσαν κεφάλια. Σήμερα το κλίμα είναι πιο αισιόδοξο, αλλά να δούμε τι θα γίνει αργότερα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2015)

Από το _go back, κυρία Μέρκελ, go back, κύριε Σόιμπλε, κυρίες και κύριοι της συντηρητικής νομενκλατούρας της Ευρώπης_ στο:

Παρ' όλα όσα σας ανέφερα δεν είμαι από τους πολιτικούς που ισχυρίζονται ότι για όλα τα δεινά ευθύνονται οι κακοί ξένοι. ​
http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=720349


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

Την ομιλία του Πιτέλα στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο πρέπει να τη βάζουμε και να την ακούμε μια φορά την εβδομάδα.

(Ίσως και του Φέρχοφστατ.)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2015)

Δώσε κανένα λινκ, καλέ κύριε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Δώσε κανένα λινκ, καλέ κύριε.



Λάιβ, ΕΤ1. Βιντεάκια, αργότερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-politics-33411698


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 8, 2015)

http://webtv.ert.gr/ert1-live/


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2015)

Πάντως δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για απομόνωση. Λεπέν και Φάρατζ στηρίζουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2015)

Πάντως μόνο πολιτικοί -και πάλι λίγοι- έχουν εκφράσει μέχρι τώρα την άποψη ότι ένα Grexit δεν θα κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά στην Ευρώπη. Οικονομολόγοι, τράπεζες, οργανισμοί και ινστιτούτα υποστηρίζουν ότι ένα Grexit όχι μόνο θα κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά και στην Ευρώπη εκτός απ' την Ελλάδα αλλά και θα κοστίσει μάλλον περισσότερο από μια συμφωνία. Καιρός να σοβαρευτούν όλοι. Τα παιχνίδια τελείωσαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

Δυστυχώς, όλοι οι αμερικανοτραφείς και ανιστόρητοι οικονομολόγοι εξακολουθούν να μην κατανοούν τη σημασία του ευρώ (και των αυστηρών κανόνων του) ως ενοποιητικής πολιτικής ουσίας για την Ευρώπη. Και αυτό επειδή ελάχιστοι γνωρίζουν ότι το πρώτο πρώτο αίτημα των Γερμανών σοσιαλιστών που πολεμούσαν για ελευθερία απέναντι στον γαλλικό ιμπεριαλισμό του 19ου αιώνα (και κατέληξε στο τρομερό 1848) ήταν η εσωτερική τελωνειακή ενότητα και η νομισματική ένωση των δεκάδων γερμανικών κρατών.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 8, 2015)

Μία και μοναδική παρέμβαση στα όσα έχετε πει εδώ πέρα: ακούστε και τις γνώμες των άλλων στο ευρωπαϊκό κοινοβούλιο, ευκαιρία είναι να δείτε μια συνολική εικόνα. Μην ακούτε επιλεκτικά. Ο ίδιος ο Παπαδημούλης είπε ότι δεν θέλουν τη βοήθεια του Φάρατζ και της Λεπέν και τους χαρακτήρισε λαϊκιστές. Ακούω από το πρωί και οι φωνές για το χρέος, για τις μεταρρυθμίσεις, για την πολιτική της Γερμανίας είναι πάρα πολλές. Έχω διαβάσει επίσης πολλά και από όλους τους χώρους όλο τον καιρό. Δεν φταίνε μόνο οι ξένοι, το ξέρει ο Τσίπρας. Ξεκολλήστε. Δεν είναι ώρα για κομματικές αντιδικίες, ειρωνείες, ταύτιση Σύριζα με ΧΑ (αν είναι δυνατόν!) ή ιδεοληψίες από όλους. Δεν συμφωνούμε όλοι σε όλα ή δεν συμφωνούμε σε τίποτα, δεν έχει σημασία. Όλοι υποφέραμε (λιγότερο ή περισσότερο) εδώ και 5 χρόνια. Και υποφέρουμε και τους τελευταίους 5 μήνες. Δεν είναι καιρός κι εσείς εδώ να κατανοήσετε ότι το θέμα δεν είναι Σύριζα ή ΠΑΣΟΚ ή ΝΔ; 

Εγώ κρατάω ένα πράγμα που του λένε: κάντε τις μεταρρυθμίσεις... ΤΩΡΑ! 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

Επειδή η ώρα για καλολογικά σχήματα έχει τελειώσει από καιρό:

(1) Η ταύτιση Σύριζα με ΧΑ γίνεται πρώτα πρώτα από όσους προσπαθούν να μετατρέψουν το 62% ενός ζαλισμένου Όχι σε ψήφο επιβεβαίωσης της κυβερνητικής πολιτικής. Ενός Όχι όπου καθένας που το έχει ψηφίσει, το κατάλαβε κατά πώς του κατέβαινε και όπου ψήφισε Όχι και η ΧΑ κατά 80% (βλ. πίνακες).

(2) Στην ευρωβουλή δεν λένε στον Τσίπρα μόνο αυτά. Τον ρωτάνε π.χ. και (α) γιατί δεν έκανε τίποτε μεταρρυθμιστικό έξι μήνες τώρα και (β) γιατί ακολουθεί τις πρακτικές των προηγουμένων (με παραδείγματα, μάλιστα). Επίσης, οι ίδιοι οι ευρωβουλευτές του (Χρυσόγονος) τον έχουν ενημερώσει από μήνες πού οδηγούσε η βαρουφοπολιτική.

(3) Εδώ μέσα ποτέ δεν ήταν ώρα για κομματικές αντιδικίες και ειρωνείες. Από την πρώτη μέρα της κρίσης φωνάζουμε κάποιοι ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι κομματικό αλλά εθνικό, κοινωνικό και πολιτισμικό. Η κυβέρνηση έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να ζητάει τη βοήθεια των υπόλοιπων φιλοευρωπαϊκών δυνάμεων, αλλά οφείλει πρώτα μια ειλικρινή συγγνώμη σε ολόκληρο τον ελληνικό λαό για τις ακρότητές της (τελευταία από τις οποίες ήταν το ίδιο το γελοίο ψευδεπίγραφο δημοψήφισμα και προτελευταία η προκήρυξή του, που απέκλεισε την Ελλάδα από κάθε διεθνή αγορά).

Η κυνική παραδοχή του Τσακαλώτου ότι η περιπέτεια με το δημοψήφισμα και τη μη υπογραφή συμφωνίας πριν από τις 30/6, που άφησε τη χώρα ξεκρέμαστη, άφραγκη, φτερό στον άνεμο, επειδή δεν θα πέρναγε από το κόμμα (λες και δεν διαλύθηκαν τα άλλα κόμματα προηγουμένως μην μπορώντας να περάσουν πολύ πιο δύσκολα μέτρα σε πολύ πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες) δείχνει ότι υπάρχει ακόμη απόσταση που πρέπει να διανυθεί μέχρι να υπάρξει πραγματική και όχι ονομαστική εθνική ενότητα.

Όσοι επικαλούνται τώρα την εθνική ενότητα, τώρα, αφού διαλύθηκε σε ένα εξάμηνο ό,τι ψευτοστήθηκε με χιλιάδες λάθη και τζαναμπετιές των ταγών και με πόνο και αίμα, πολύ αίμα του ελληνικού λαού, χρωστάνε πρώτα στον εαυτό τους να καταλάβουν τι έγινε αυτά τα πέντε χρόνια. Και χρωστάνε να δείξουν δημόσια ότι το έχουν καταλάβει.



Μια συνέχεια αυτού του μηνύματος έχει δημιουργήσει νέο νήμα εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16164-Απόνερα-της-συζήτησης-για-το-δημοψήφισμα-(2015)


----------



## crystal (Jul 8, 2015)

Το βάζω αυτό εδώ, επειδή δεν νομίζω να έχω ξανακούσει δεκάλεπτο πολιτικό λόγο με τον οποίο να συμφωνώ μέχρι κεραίας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2015)

Πράγματι, Κρύσταλ, κι εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αν και ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να δω το βίντεο, έχω διαβάσει μόνο την απομαγνητοφώνηση, κι αυτήν όχι όλη.


----------



## Earion (Jul 9, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Πριν φτάσουμε σε συμφωνία, ας κάνουμε έναν μίνι απολογισμό του τι έφερε το δημοψήφισμα. Ας πιάσουμε πρώτα τα θετικά που είναι εύκολα:
> 
> -Παραιτήθηκε ο Σαμαράς
> -Έκατσαν και συνεννοήθηκαν οι πολιτικοί αρχηγοί
> ...



Η σπουδαιότερη, η σημαντικά σπουδαιότερη, ζημιά είναι ηθική: είναι η επικύρωση και επιδείνωση του —ήδη βαθύτατου— διχασμού του ελληνικού λαού. Τέτοια καταστροφή —που μας πάει πίσω σε καταστάσεις που έζησαν οι προηγούμενες γενιές— θα αργήσει πολύ να γιατρευτεί. Και χρεώνεται, δυστυχώς, ευθέως στο πρόσωπο του πρωθυπουργού.

Κι άλλο ένα αρνητικό, που συγκινεί μόνο όσους τοποθετούν τον εαυτό τους στην Αριστερά, είναι ο ηθικά διαβλητός τρόπος διαχείρισης του εκλογικού αυτού τεχνάσματος (για να μην πω η όλη συμπεριφορά της κυβέρνησης στην εξουσία). Η Αριστερά (αν υπάρχει ή για όσους πιστεύουν ότι υπάρχει) χάνει την ηθική της ανωτερότητα, δηλαδή χάνει την ψυχή της.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 9, 2015)

Με μια φράση, το δημοψήφισμα άνοιξε το κουτί της Πανδώρας. 

Σας έγραφα πριν από μέρες ότι τα πρώτα θύματα θα είναι τα κανάλια. Ήδη η ΕΣΗΕΑ ξεκίνησε πειθαρχική δίωξη κατά 9 δημοσιογράφων για διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων και για μαζική επιχείρηση κατατρομοκράτησης των πολιτών. Όπως μας πληροφορεί η Αυγή, σύντομα θα ακολουθήσουν το ΕΣΡ και η Εισαγγελία με ανάλογες διώξεις. Χθες το πρωί η Θεανώ Φωτίου στην ΕΡΤ1 δήλωσε ότι πρέπει να γίνει "κάθαρση" στα ΜΜΕ. (Η δημοσιογράφος της ζήτησε να κάνει αυτοκριτική. Τη ρώτησε αν η κυβέρνηση δεν έχει κάνει κανένα λάθος, αν για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι. Η Θεανώ απάντησε, εν είδει αυτοκριτικής, ότι η κυβέρνηση άργησε να προωθήσει τα φιλολαϊκά της μέτρα και ότι άργησε να ξεκινήσει την κάθαρση στα ΜΜΕ.)

Όλα αυτά είναι ενδεικτικά του Αύριο που έρχεται. Ο Στάθης ενοχλήθηκε από τον χαρακτηρισμό "συμμορία" που χρησιμοποίησα πριν από μερικές μέρες. Αν ενοχλεί ο χαρακτηρισμός, τον αποσύρω. Όμως δεν θα σταματήσω να μιλώ για αντιδημοκρατική εκτροπή. Η φίμωση του τύπου είναι το σήμα κατατεθέν του αυταρχισμού.

Μόνη ελπίδα, αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι ο Τσίπρας να συναισθανθεί την ιστορική ευθύνη που τον βαραίνει. Να μην θελήσει να μείνει στα βιβλία της ιστορίας ως ο άνθρωπος που έβγαλε την Ελλάδα από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Να επιχειρήσει τη θεαματικότερη κωλοτούμπα στην ιστορία της κωλοτούμπας, και να υπογράψει μια σκληρή συμφωνία με τους ανθρώπους που λέει ότι τον εκβιάζουν. Και κατόπιν να ηγηθεί, για τα επόμενα 3,5 χρόνια, μιας *οικουμενικής* κυβέρνησης για την εφαρμογή της. Αν τα κάνει αυτά, ο ιστορικός του μέλλοντος ίσως φανεί επιεικής μαζί του.

Αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο πρωθυπουργός μας δεν σκέφτεται τόσο την υστεροφημία του όσο το τι θα πει στους κολλητούς του όταν τον κατηγορήσουν ότι έκανε κωλοτούμπα.


----------



## rogne (Jul 9, 2015)

@ panadeli: Ειλικρινά τώρα, ποια φίμωση του τύπου; Και τι είδους αυταρχισμός είναι αυτός που θα αρθεί αν γίνει οικουμενική κυβέρνηση; Νομίζω μπορούμε να είμαστε όσο αντικυβερνητικοί θέλουμε χωρίς να λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 9, 2015)

Εσύ τι καταλαβαίνεις από το αίτημα για κάθαρση στα ΜΜΕ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Εσύ τι καταλαβαίνεις από το αίτημα για κάθαρση στα ΜΜΕ;



Να μαζέψουν τον Κουρή, τον Τράγκα...


----------



## panadeli (Jul 9, 2015)

Για όποιον θέλει να το ακούσει, εδώ, στο 1:34:40. Και πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ αν μια τέτοια δήλωση αρμόζει σε Υπουργό μιας δημοκρατικής κυβέρνησης.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Για όποιον θέλει να το ακούσει, εδώ, στο 1:34:40. Και πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ αν μια τέτοια δήλωση αρμόζει σε Υπουργό μιας δημοκρατικής κυβέρνησης.


Μήπως μπορείς να το γράψεις τι ακριβώς είπε; Το βίντεο έχει τεράστια δυσκολία να προχωρήσει.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 9, 2015)

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι τα λάθη της κυβέρνησής μας είναι η [μειωμένη;] εγρήγορση που είχαμε σε φιλολαϊκά μέτρα που έπρεπε να έχουμε επιταχύνει, όπως και σε μέτρα δικαιοσύνης. Παραδείγματος χάριν, η κάθαρση στα ΜΜΕ, η κατάσταση στα ΜΜΕ, καθυστέρησε πάρα πολύ. Σε αυτό λοιπόν το επίπεδο του εσωτερικού μετώπου πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε πιο θαρραλέοι επειδή μας είχε δώσει αυτή τη δύναμη ο ελληνικός λαός.


----------



## Earion (Jul 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να μαζέψουν τον Κουρή, τον Τράγκα...



... Μαυρίκο, Χίο, Λιάτσο ...


----------



## rogne (Jul 9, 2015)

Earion said:


> ... Μαυρίκο, Χίο, Λιάτσο ...



Καλοί όλοι αυτοί για μάζεμα, μπορώ να σκεφτώ κι άλλους τόσους απ' τους... απέναντι. Πάντως αυτή η παρλάτα για την "κάθαρση στα ΜΜΕ" είθισται να εννοεί τις άδειες για τις συχνότητες και τα συμπαρομαρτούντα. Οι δηλώσεις ωστόσο τη σήμερον ημέρα θα έπρεπε να αντιμετωπίζονται ως αυτό που είναι (σαπουνόφουσκες), διαφορετικά κινδυνεύουμε ν' αρχίσουμε να ζούμε σε μυθιστορηματικά σύμπαντα, με ναζί, δικτάτορες, ΕΑΜ-ΕΛΑΣ, Χίτες, τανκς, "εξαφανισμένους", δίκες της Μόσχας και άλλα τέτοια φύρδην μίγδην.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

Το αντιγράφω για να το έχουμε σαν πληροφορία:

Μάλιστα, αναφερόμενος στο δημοψήφισμα και στα όσα ακολούθησαν, ο Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης είπε [σε συνέντευξη στον RealFM]: «Ο ελληνικός λαός υπερέβη την ηγεσία του» και σημείωσε ότι «εκείνο το βράδυ (του δημοψηφίσματος) στο Μαξίμου εισήλθα πετώντας στα σύννεφα με προσδοκίες για την απίστευτη γενναιότητα ενός ελληνικού λαού. Πολύ σύντομα συνειδητοποίησα ότι υπάρχει μια αρνητικά ηλεκτρισμένη ατμόσφαιρα τού πώς θα διαχειριστούμε αυτό το όχι. Μερικές ώρες αργότερα επέστρεψα στο διαμέρισμά μου και υπέγραψα την παραίτησή μου».
http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.aspx?page=arthro&id=432602&catID=2

Προσδοκίες; Δηλαδή; Τι ήθελες, Γιάνη μου, να κάνουν; Πώς έπρεπε να τους εκμεταλλευτεί η κυβέρνηση; (Εγώ είμαι από τους δειλούς του Ναι — δεν με αφορά.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2015)

Προσχέδιο για τα απομνημονεύματά του, τα οποία θα γίνουν μπεστσέλερ στη ΝΥΤ, στην κατηγορία fiction.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2015)

Έγραφα στις 2/7/2015:



nickel said:


> Άρα γνώριζαν από την αρχή τι ακριβώς θα συνέβαινε αν έφευγαν από το τραπέζι του διαλόγου και προχωρούσαν σε πόλωση της κατάστασης με το δημοψήφισμα χωρίς να έχουν πάρει επέκταση/παράταση από τους εταίρους. Οπωσδήποτε, θα γνώριζαν από κάποιον πιο πολύπειρο απ’ αυτούς και τι σημαίνει αυτό που συμβαίνει στις τράπεζες.
> 
> *Πώς παίξανε λοιπόν στα ζάρια τις τύχες και τους κόπους όλων μας;* Ούτε άγνοια δεν μπορούν να επικαλεστούν!



Σήμερα το πρωί ο Γιάννης Πανούσης άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι η κυβέρνηση γνώριζε πολύ καλά τι θα συνέβαινε. (Λέω εγώ: Αργία τραπεζών, κεφαλαιακοί έλεγχοι, ευτελισμός της οικονομίας μας, τεράστιο όπλο στα χέρια των δανειστών.)

Για το βράδυ της Παρασκευής, που αποφασίστηκε το δημοψήφισμα, [ο Γιάννης Πανούσης] ανέφερε ότι δεν μετείχε στο υπουργικό συμβούλιο όπου ελήφθησαν οι αποφάσεις, καθώς είναι αναπληρωτής υπουργός, αλλά πήγε εκ των υστέρων και ενημερώθηκε σχετικά.

Σε ερώτηση για το εάν ήξερε ότι θα κλείσουν οι τράπεζες απάντησε ότι "εκεί γίναν όλα" και ότι "ειπώθηκαν όλα", ενώ για το εάν ειπώθηκε πώς θα φυλαχθούν οι τράπεζες δήλωσε ότι τού ζητήθηκε να είναι έτοιμος σε περίπτωση που κάτι πάει στραβά. "Ήμουν έτοιμος ήδη εγώ όμως", σημείωσε.

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/article.asp?catid=27371&subid=2&pubid=34941479


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2015)

*Δημοψήφισμα: μια αποτίμηση*


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2015)

Αγωγή ΟΑΣΑ κατά Δημοσίου για τις δωρεάν μεταφορές του Ιουλίου


----------



## rogne (Sep 23, 2015)

Χμ... Αφού το άρθρο λέει ότι η διεκδίκηση αφορά οφειλές του υπουργείου Εργασίας για την περίοδο 2011-2013, από πού προκύπτουν, άραγε, οι "δωρεάν μεταφορές του Ιουλίου" στον τίτλο;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2015)

Έχεις δίκιο, δεν διάβασα προσεκτικά ως την τελευταία παράγραφο. Εδώ η είδηση που διατυπώνεται καλύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2015)

Το κόστος των δωρεάν μετακινήσεων κατά το δημοψήφισμα έχει εκτιμηθεί στα 5-10 εκατομμύρια (υποθέτω με αναγωγή σε ανάλογες περιόδους).


----------

